#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-07
<foreste> 1-2 h windows czasami ;d
<foreste> ja b zrazilem do ms i windowsa :P
<foreste> a windows 7 zaliczam jako klapa a nie system :P
<foreste> jeszcze 2 posiedze na windows xp
<foreste> lata
<foreste> i jak kupie nowszy pc kupie win7
<Enlik> foreste: nic nic
<foreste> pod gry :P
<Enlik> Ktoś chcial, że tak powiem, to opublikowałem stary swoj skrypt, moze komuś się zda - robi menu dla JWM: http://pastebin.sabayon.org/pastie/5827 lul
<dancios> foreste: pod gry sa konsole
<dancios> wygodniej siadasz browar na kanapie i grasz
<foreste> wiem ;P
<foreste> ale za ciasno mam  ps3 ;d
<foreste> i tak wole all w 1 :P
<dancios> Dobra konsola ale wylanczaj jej nagle z pradu bo luty na procku moga pojsc to delikatna zabawka
<foreste> jak kupie ps3
<dancios> ja sie ostatnio bawie Androidem na HTC HD2, i beagleboardem i prubuje serwer RTSP postawic.
<foreste> nawt miejsca na niemam xd
<dancios> o wlasnie ma ktos doswiadczenia z gstreamerem i rtsp ? :D
<foreste> w kompie mam radio tv i wieza z dobrymi glosnikami :P
<foreste> o mocy 400wat ;d
<dancios> wierza ci zajmuje pol pokoju
<foreste> nie lube pikawet 200wat za 200zl
<foreste> pikawek
<foreste> w plastiku
<dancios> kumpel ostatnio budowal sobie glosniki w sumie z kopulkami i reszta wyszlo mu chyba z 1500 na 1
<dancios> ale on to lubi podlanczac aparature pomiarowa i cieszyc sie swoimi nowymi zabawkami XD
<foreste> i glosniki nie made in china
<foreste> tylko made in germany i made usa :P
<dancios> a powiem ci ze chinczyki coraz lepiej sobie radza :)
<dancios> roznica coraz mniejsza wkrotce 1-5 lat niemcy i amerykanie beda srac po nogach :)
<foreste> mam estradowke z usa
<foreste> z glosnikiem srednica basu jest 50cm ;d
<foreste> za 200zl
<foreste> kupiona
<foreste> pokryta czarnyno niebieskim materialem
<dancios> :)
<dancios> majac do czynienia z windows mobile 6.5 i androidem stwierdzam ze chyba nigdy nie kupie juz nic z windows phone/symbianem.... jedynymi przyzwoitymi systemami na sluchawki zostal Blackberry/Adroid/iOS
<foreste> dancios:  http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=5666&id=100001228696235#!/photo.php?fbid=108411435876479&set=a.108405679210388.5666.100001228696235&theater
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6apre9p> (at www.facebook.com)
<foreste> xd
<foreste> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/36748_108411435876479_100001228696235_67173_4161023_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6zuo82s> (at a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net)
<foreste> dancios: widac ?
<foreste>   xd
<dancios> ładne :) ale tak pod sufitem ? :D
<foreste> no
<foreste> malo miejsca :P
<foreste> lol
<PushUpek> sąsiadom musi ładnie grać :D
<dancios> jakby postawil na podlodze bylo by im trudniej
<Ciaho_> ten kwiatek tam to chyba nie najlepszy pomysł
<dancios> To jest dla trybu antyvixa bo wyglada na sztuczny :)
<dancios> to jest dla kontroli by sufitu najperwej nie urwalo
 * PoKrAk vita
 * lisu wita w ten ponury poniedzielnik
<PoKrAk> :D
<lisu> czemu cieszysz? poniedzialek dzis , a ja nie lubie poniedzialków ;/
<lisu> witam eminencje
<|B|enedyktXVI> Linusowi niech będą dzięki
<tar-gz_> Cześć
<shpaq`> mornin'
<Dreadlish> nom nom elo
<Aleksander> Witajcie
<Aleksander> Mam problem z usb-cretor-gtk - nie rozpoznaje on obrazów .iso po wybraniu :/
<PoKrAk> bo łapie tylko ubuntu
<Aleksander> PoKrAk, jest jakiś prosty programik do zainstalowania innych obrazów?
<PoKrAk> Aleksander: a co masz do zrobienia ?
<Aleksander> PoKrAk, chcę przetestować GNOME3 z Pendrive'a
<Aleksander> mam obraz, ale kreator LiveUSB ze strony nie działa
<PoKrAk> ba jakim systemie ??
<Aleksander> jestem teraz na Ubuntu 10.10
<PoKrAk> a jaki system masz iso ??
<Aleksander> PoKrAk, nie wiem, z http://www.gnome3.org/tryit.html
<PoKrAk> heh
<PoKrAk> ja pierdole
<PoKrAk> Aleksander: czytać potrafisz ??
<PoKrAk> tam qwa pisze co masz zrobić
<Aleksander> PoKrAk, napisałem, że ten sposób mi nie działa
<Aleksander> system plików stworzony na USB jest uszkodzony, BIOS nie widzi na nim nic
<PoKrAk> a ja sie pytałem jakiego iso systemowego masz
<Aleksander> PoKrAk, być może jestem ignorantem, ale tylko jeden rodzaj ISO znam
<Aleksander> a ten zawiera GNOME3 z tej strony
<PoKrAk> japierdole
<PoKrAk> masz iso ubuntu
<Aleksander> nie wiem, na czym bazuje alfa trójki
<PoKrAk> masz iso debiana
<PoKrAk> czy czego tam jeszcze
<Aleksander> PoKrAk, nie mam pojęcia, na jakim distro stoi to ISO
<Aleksander> to alfa GNOME3
<Aleksander> czekaj, obraz jest na serwerze opensuse
<Aleksander> więc pewnie to opensuse
<PoKrAk> wypakuj iso i oblookaj
<PoKrAk> masz jeszcze multibita do wyboru
<PoKrAk> multibota
<PoKrAk> na nim podmontuj iso i odpal
<PoKrAk> albo poprostu nagraj płyte
<Aleksander> ok, nvm
<Aleksander> dziekuje
<Aleksander> i do zobaczenia
<Kenay> Witam
<Kenay> Czy można dodać bazy sygnatur do p0f'a, ponieważ nie rozpoznaje OS'a na servie
<Wizard> cześć
<PoKrAk> can`t umount device org.freedesktop.hal.device.volume.unknownfailure ktoś wie jak ugryżć zeby jako user mozliwe było odmontowanie pendrive ??
<banex> \o
<GronX> witam jak z ubuntu przeglądać zasoby sieci windows?
<GronX> instalowałem smb4k i nie widzi mi otoczenia sieciowego winzgrozy
<GronX> rozwiązałem to
<BlessJah> #
<SimonPHOENIX> wiem ze to nie kanal o tematyce mysql ale mam problem ktory latwo wyjasnic ale ciezko zrozumiec, http://pastie.org/1643042 mam tabele bazy danych i zapisuje mi jeden raz przy pierwszym insert przy drugim tez, ale kiedy kolejny user dodaje rekord to dodaje juz 2 zduplikowane rekordy o roznym index ale te same wartosci
<SimonPHOENIX> nie mam pojecia co jest grane
<sysek> aha
<Enlik|> Jak też nie, tym bardziej że teraz nie wejdę na podana stronę, pomyślałem sobie tylko żebyś sprawdził czy się zapytanie nie robi dwa razy, może ten skrypt czy czego user używa źle działa.
<SimonPHOENIX> Enlik, to sprawdzilem wiele razy juz, dlatego szalu dostaje juz
<SimonPHOENIX> myslalem ze sie powtarza ale nie
<Enlik|> Aha...
<sysek> ehe
<Enlik|> Kaca masz? :)
<SimonPHOENIX> nie
<sysek> to masz miec
<Enlik|> sysek
<sysek> Enlik|: jest poniedzialek, wiec nie moge miec kaca
<sysek> bo nie pije w niedziele
<SimonPHOENIX> nawet sprawdzam przed dodaniem rekordu czy zostal juz dodany taki
<SimonPHOENIX> i po prostu dodajac jeden dodaja mi sie 2
<Enlik|> Ale poniedziałek już trwa trochę?
<Enlik|> *!
<sysek> Enlik|: w tyg sie nie pije?
<SimonPHOENIX> moge pozniej to zgrupowac ale beda 2 rekordy zamiast 2, to nie moze tak byc
<SimonPHOENIX> zamiast 1
<SimonPHOENIX> teraz na 4 dodania rekordow jeden sie zdublowal
<SimonPHOENIX> no co moze byc?
<Enlik|> A jak zrobisz zaraz po tym testowo DELETE, usunie się jeden czy dwa, ciekawe - albo inaczej spr czy tylko jeden typ czy wszystkie zapytań się wykonują dwa razy
<Enlik|> O
<sysek> A
<Enlik|> Stfu.
<sysek> lol
<sysek> ide sie przetoczyc przez schody
<SimonPHOENIX_> Enlik, no wlasnie nigdy nie wiadomo kiedy sie zdubluja, raz mi sie udalo dodac 4 niezdublowane, ale teraz znowu 2 sie zdublowaly a 2 nie
<|B|enedyktXVI> sysek: co ty oszalales juz do reszty?
<SimonPHOENIX_> http://pastie.org/1643042 ktos moze mi pomoc zrobic to tak zeby nie mogly sie wartosci dublowac ?
<SimonPHOENIX_> bo to mi zaczyna przypominac windows shuffle http://superpospolita.pl/2008/10/windows-shuffle/
<lisu_> SimonPHOENIX_: http://pastie.org/1643217
<lisu_> źle
<lisu_> chwila, wartości values ('1', '2', '3');
<lisu_> SimonPHOENIX_: a z `guests_id` wyrzuć ` i wstaw '
<SimonPHOENIX_> lisu_, no tak sie sklada ze sie dubluja
<SimonPHOENIX_> juz za drugim razem kiedy dodaje rekord
<Enlik> A ten
<Enlik> Jak jest autoincrement, to poczemu ręcznie dajesz cyferki?
<SimonPHOENIX_> ja nie daje recznie, http://pastie.org/1643239 ten skrypt dodaje rekordy
<Enlik> O, faki fajny interfejs do inserta - coś w miarę podobnego zrobiłem w Perlu ;)
<SimonPHOENIX_> no to w bazuje na zend framework wlasciwie, no ale uzywam analogicznych modeli do dodawania ulubionych, znajomych itd i teraz mam problem, a tamte normalnie dzialaja
<SimonPHOENIX_> kurde, chyba kolejny atak terrorystyczny w sztokholmie, cos wyje strasznie
<DaZ> znooowu
<SimonPHOENIX_> tutaj to standard, araby chca przejac kraj, a szwedzi uciekaja do tajlandii i usa
<SimonPHOENIX_> ok, wracajac do mojego modelu, co moze byc zle?
 * DaZ no habla sql
<Enlik> SimonPHOENIX_: na internetach na jednej stronie parę osob pisze, ze zrobilo blad z JS i stad sie wykonywalo dwa razy - chociaż wspominałeś, że sprawdzaleś to już,ale wspomnę
<SimonPHOENIX_> no ale na tej stronie nawet sie nic w js nie wykonuje takiego, no flagi tylko w sumie
<SimonPHOENIX_> ale to wszedzie indziej dziala ok tez
<SimonPHOENIX_> kurde, nawet usunalem te skrypty i nic :/
<SimonPHOENIX_> kurde, od rana siedze nad tym
<sysek> :O
<SimonPHOENIX_> co mam uzytkownikom napisac ze jak dodadza sie 2 razy to zeby usuneli jeden wpis?
<SimonPHOENIX_> kurde :( ;(
<Enlik> Daj im bezpośredni dostęp do bazy, instrukcję jak wklepać SQL-a, to sobie zrobią i będzie bez problemu
<SimonPHOENIX_> kurrrr......
<Enlik> A czemu funkcja się nazywa join a nie np. insert? SimonPHOENIX_
<SimonPHOENIX_> bo dolacza uzytkownika do zdarzenia
<Enlik> (nie znam frejmłorka, więc może tak ma byt')
<Enlik> A nie jest to coś z łączeniem tabel?
<SimonPHOENIX_> jest, ale to jest funkcja... zaraz moze dlatego sie dubluje ze widzi to jako join, sprawdze
<Enlik> No, może wewnętrznie sobie jakoś te metodę toto wykonuje
<Enlik> Zend_Db_Table_Abstract
<SimonPHOENIX_> zmienilem na guestjoin i to samo
<SimonPHOENIX_> nawet guestj i to samo
<Enlik> Zend_Db_Table_Abstract ale to tez zalezy od reszty kodu
<SimonPHOENIX_> tak, ale ta klasa dziala jak nalezy, wszystko pod nia funkcjonuje
<Enlik> LOL?
<Enlik> Pisalem cos do ciebie i chyba w zle okno wkleilem, to teraz trzeba szukać gdzie
<Enlik> :/
<Enlik> E, chyba nigdzie - program zwariował albo w oknie statusu
<Enlik> > this: W różnych miejscach widze to roznie zrobione, np. http://www.survivethedeepend.com/zendframeworkbook/en/1.0/the.model
<SimonPHOENIX_> to mozna robic na rozne sposoby zalezy od potrzeb, ale z tymi gosciami to jest najprostrze uzycie tego chyba
<SimonPHOENIX_> ale nie dziala tak czy siak
<SimonPHOENIX_> nieno, zwariuje ;/
<SimonPHOENIX_> musze napisac nowy skrypt z samymi przeklenstwami chyba to zacznie dzialac
<kklimonda> albo możesz odpalić skrypt w debuggerze i zobaczyć co się dzieje
<lisu_> panocki, potrzebuje wywalić metadane z pdf'a, znacie cos zamiast pdftk, który takie rzeczy potrafi? pdfedit wywala błąd, podobnie jak pdftk, pdf-chain - nakładka na pdftk - czyli j/w.
<DaZ> więcej pdfedit
<lisu_> DaZ: kojarzysz, która opcja wywala/zmienia metadane?
<DaZ> podejrzewam, że man pdfedit
<lisu_> tam niestety niewiele napisali ;/ musze pogrzebać głębiej
<Enlik> A jak zrobisz taki trick: przekonwertujesz na format jakiś (np. PostScript), potem na pdf
<lisu_> Enlik: genialne :D
<krzakx1> Witam, po fizycznym wypieciu karty sieciowej w ifconfig nic mi sie nie pokazuje, a ifconfig -a pokazuje eth0 i eth2, w jaki sposob mozna zrekonfigurowac interefesjy ?
<BlessJah> ifconfig eth0 up
<Enlik> down
<Quintasan> \o
<lisu_> o/
<krzakx1> a co dalej? bo mam zle nazewnictwo mam eth0 i eth2 a potrzebuje miec po kolei eth0 i eth1
<BlessJah> po co zmieniac nazewnictwo???
<krzakx1> poniewaz mam juz skonfirugowanego firewalla
<BlessJah> to zmien we firewallu
<BlessJah> bedzie latwiej
<krzakx1> i w dhcp tez ? :
<krzakx1> :|
<krzakx1> sadze ze llatwiej bedzie wygnerowac nowa konfiguracje
<BlessJah> tak
<lisu_> krzakx1: to nie windows, ze muszisz odwiedzić 10 zakładek w których jest jeszcze 5 opcji, tutaj edytujesz i podmieniasz z eth0 na eth1 i po krzyku
<BlessJah> mam pytanie, wypinales karte na uruchomionym kompie?
<winter> krzakx1: http://www.debianadmin.com/rename-network-interface-using-udev-in-linux.html
<winter> o to ci chodzi?
<krzakx1> na wylaczonym
<BlessJah> to czemu po reboocie ich nie wykrylo?
<krzakx1> wykrylo ale jako eth0 i eth2
<winter> to wyedytuj udeva
<winter> dałem ci howto już
<krzakx1> oki, a moze zrekonfirugowac ? dpkg --reconfigure udev ?
<winter> bo ja wime, możesz z ręki configa wyedytować
<winter> ja na lennym mam to w /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<winter> ale w ubuntu pewnie jest trochę inaczej
<winter> po prostu zmień eth2 na eth1
 * winter idze na dwujeczke
<krzakx1> tez mam debiana na routerze,
<winter> brb
<sysek> JEZU
<sysek> uwielbiam nowe struny w gitarze :))))
<mikexcr> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<winter> re
<mikexcr> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<krzakx1> a jak przeprowadzic aktualizacje systemu?
<krzakx1> apt-getem ?
<winter> tak
<winter> man apt-get
<winter> mikexcr: cze
<mikexcr> czego :>
<winter> ja się kulturalnie witam a ty mi z "czego" wyjeżdżasz :<
<Enlik> Napisaleś mu „czego”, tyle że w skrócie przeca!
<winter> cze od cześć
<krzakx1> kurcze no a ifconfig to niby dlaczego nie widzi interefejsow ?
<krzakx1> tylko z opcja -a
<Enlik> Wiem, wiem, wiem, ale kto tam wie, czy to na pewno mialeś na mysli ;>
<winter> jak są położone to tylko z opcją -a zobaczysz
<winter> muszą pracować aby bez tej opcji widział
<winter> są nieaktywne
<krzakx1> to pewnie wystarczy wpiac kabel z netem, ok rozumiem
<winter> nie, nie wystarczy, muszą być skonfigurowane
<sysek> THIS IS SPARTA
<sysek> SPARTA IS THIS
<winter> indeed
<winter> sysek: i co grasz na tej gitarze recytując wiersze lenina?
<sysek> winter: mhm <3
<winter> \o/
<Galahad> la la laa :D
<lisu_> `seen pokrak
<Przekliniak> lisu_: pokrak was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 7 hours, 55 minutes, and 39 seconds ago: <PoKrAk> can`t umount device org.freedesktop.hal.device.volume.unknownfailure ktoś wie jak ugryżć zeby jako user mozliwe było odmontowanie pendrive ??
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> kto mi polacal qt creator ? :P
<Galahad> O I POLECIAŁY
<Galahad> sorki ^^
<tar-gz> Re
<Galahad> tar-gz, witaj i jakiego języka postanowiłeś się uczyć ?
<tar-gz> angielskiego.
<Galahad> :D
<Galahad> a widziałeś wahadłowiec ?
<Galahad> tar-gz, to błąd lepiej japońskiego ;)
<Galahad> albo chińskiego albo koreańskiego
<SimonPHOENIX> kurde, no wszystko robie jak trzeba
<SimonPHOENIX> i nie wychodzi
<Galahad> dam ci sera na pierogi :F
<tar-gz> Galahad: nie cierpie żółtków, chińskich bajek i tej całej aury żółtego orientu.
<Galahad> tar-gz, wyluzuj biali sa wszędzie :D
<tar-gz> mi nie chodzi o rasę. Tylko o to, że ludziom odbiło na pukncie wszystkiego co chińskie
<fi9o> Popieram.
<fi9o> Anime to syfy dla niedowartosciowanych szczylów.
<tar-gz> nawet pornosa nie umią zrobić tylko se jakieś hentai wymyślili
<fi9o> Przy czym anime to chyba z japoni a nie z chine
<fi9o> chin
<tar-gz> Możliwe  tam Mao by im dał popalić gdyby taki badziew dzieciakom wpajali.
<Tyczek> Bo jesteście zjebanymi ignorantami. ;)
<Mussious> A słyszeliście kiedyś chińskie piosenki?
<tar-gz> a tak sobie dzieciaczki zabawki z azbestu robią na import
<tar-gz> eksport*
<Mussious> Bębenki w uszach pękają
<tar-gz> Tyczek: jestem ignorantem bo uważam, że to jest do dupy
<tar-gz> Mussious: jedna piosenka mi  się podobała.
<Tyczek> E tam. Po pierwsze anime = Japonia. Po drugie są i syfy jak i dobre produkcje.
<sysek> kurcze
<Galahad> ale tak skrajnie....wszytko źle
<sysek> chcialbym sie nauczyc koreanskiego
<Tyczek> Ale w sumie jak wszędzie. W muzyce, filmach, książkach również z JuEsEj.
<sysek> pojecjal bym do korei pln
<Galahad> skad ja to znam ...ale wybory już niedługo :D
<SimonPHOENIX> wypieprzylem pol miesiaca pracy do kosza, robie od nowa to gowno
<tar-gz> Tyczek: takie pierdoły. Ja nie znam nikogo normalnego kto się tym zachwyca.
<Galahad> właśnie to gdzie nie jest do d.... ? może usawska kinematografia jest ok :D
<Galahad> takei samo anime z tym że japończycy nie dorysowują twarzy jakiś aktorów co im sie w głowach przewraca od sławy hehheh
<tar-gz> Galahad: może dorysowywują, oni wszyscy jednakowo wyglądają.
<Galahad> jak nie ma Wielkiej Reklamy to się nikt nei zachwyca :>
<Galahad> a tkaei bidne anime dostaje za darmo w kość takimi opiniami :(
<Tyczek> tar-gz trochę racji ma. Bo są też takie, które najlepiej w kiblu spuścić. ;P
<Galahad> jak jest rysunek i anime i fabuja odjechana w kosmos to be a jak jest avatar i koleś tak samo pojechany na ekrany to jest amazing :D i oskary
<Galahad> bo usawcy mają okręty i są cool :D
<tar-gz> Tyczek: mi nie chodzi o to, że to jest do dupy. Mi chodzi o tych idiotów co by postaciom anime ołtarze wybudowali i pomniki w Świebodzinie
<fi9o> Tyczek: Sam jestes ignorantem. Nie mam 14 lat by ogladac Anime
<fi9o> I patrzec podjaranym czy panience cipke podjerze
<fi9o> bo taka ladna narysowana
<Tyczek> tar-gz: A to inna bajka.
<tar-gz> Sam oglądałem Hellsinga i Death note.
<Tyczek> fi9o: No jak oglądałeś takie dla 14-latków to się nie dziwie. ;)
<fi9o> :x
<sysek> a  dragon ball ;o?
<Galahad> tak sa dla róznych grup wiekowych
<tar-gz> Jedyne co mi  sie nie podoba to, że idzie klimat i ci wielki ryj na pół monitora wyświetli
<sysek> to chyba kazdy ogladal
<tar-gz> ja tego nie oglądałem.
<sysek> tar-gz: Ty pochodzisz z internetu :(
<tar-gz> nie.
<tar-gz> ja pochazić z Chrzanowa
<Galahad> a ja z Ramienia Oriona ^^
<foreste> pff
<sysek> ciekawe czy Grzedowicz napisze 4 tom 'Pana Lodowego Ogrodu'
<foreste> qt creator nie dziala jak front page xd
<monogamista> ko
<kklimonda> foreste: front page?
<PoKrAk> re
<monogamista> Witam. Mam problem z compiz. Bo przejscia miedzy plpitami sa na wyciemnieniu. A nie powinny. Przepraszam, że z taką głupotą, ale nie mogę sobię poradzić.
<monogamista> Witam. Mam problem z Compiz. Przejścia między pulpitami są na wyciemnieniu.
<monogamista> Nie mogę tego wyszperać w opcjach.
<foreste> KTOS MI TU MUWIL ZE QT CREATOR DZIALA JAK FRONTPAGE XD
<foreste> ups caps
<kklimonda> monogamista: w opengl wyłączy lightning
<scuud_> jebac kopis
<kklimonda> foreste: a nie działa? drag & drop normalny
<scuud_> kompoza
<foreste> lol
<scuud_> kompiza
<foreste> a ja mialem tylko tekst
<foreste> tzn c++
<kklimonda> foreste: no bo musisz stworzyć jakiś interfejs najpierw
<kklimonda> potem możesz dodawać kontrolki
<kklimonda> a potem je w C++ programować
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> na dzisiaj koniec zabawy z e5200
<Dreadlish> 2x4.5ghz osiągnięte
<sysek> kurwa
<sysek> ja sie zastanawiam
<sysek> co tak zimno w pokoju
<sysek> i co ?
<sysek> nie grzeja kaloryfery -_-
<monogamista> ok. dzięki. gdzie ta aplikacja powinna być opengl?
<kklimonda> w ccsm
<gjm> Bry
<sysek> czesc gjm
<gjm> cześć sysek
 * sysek @ 03. Crystal Castles - [Crystal Castles ( II ) CD1 #03] Doe Deer
<sysek> <3
<lisu_> PoKrAk: mam cos dla ciebie
<sysek> zjada mi mozg ta piosenka
<konraddo> hi
<foreste> ale musze nauczyc sie c++
<foreste> xd
<gjm> jp. Też bez sensu
<PoKrAk> lisu_ a co ?!?!?!!?!?!?! ja chce ja chce ja chce
<lisu_> PoKrAk: idzie przez smtp
<PoKrAk> oki na jaki slesz adres ?
<lisu_> ten na który ty mi wysłałes
<PoKrAk> aaaaaa spox
<PoKrAk> racja
<lisu_> tfu, ten z ktorego ty mi wyslales
 * PoKrAk piecze placek
<lisu_> cholera ma czlowiek tyle tych maili i ciezko to opanowac x)
<PoKrAk> dojszło
<lisu_> nom powinno dojsc
<lisu_> PoKrAk: w koncu jeden serwer/jedna domena serwerów/
<lisu_> nie ma to jak tlen, chodź wolę c2h5oh
<PoKrAk> :) ta
<PoKrAk> mnie kusi dostałem dziś od moich bab 0,7 balentajnsa :)
<PoKrAk> zostawiam na weekend
<lisu_> zostaw, zostaw, a nuż/widelec ktoś sie napatoczy i będzie jak znalazł
<PoKrAk> o nie wiski nie oddam sam wyije
<PoKrAk> wiedziały doskonale ze za mna wiski chodzi
 * lisu_ dzis oglądać będzie cos z kolekcji st- treka
<lisu_> pierdziele, nie skryptuje dzis
<PoKrAk> wszystko zaliczone juz
<lisu_> pierdzielnę filma i pojde spac, 10 minut ogladania gwarantowane x) hehe
<lisu_> a gdzie tam, po prostu mi sie nie chce, jutro tez jest dzien
<lisu_> "co masz zrobić dzis, zrób pojutrze, bedziesz mial 2 dni wolnego" :D homer simpson
<kklimonda> foreste: nie musi być C++ koniecznie, może być Python
<monogamista> evryday?
<evryday> ta
<SimonPHOENIX> no siedze od rana nad tym i naprawde dodaje mi sie 2 zamiast jednego rekordu, cos z baza danych moze nie tak
<SimonPHOENIX> chlopaki, zrobilem to,
<SimonPHOENIX> problemu nie bylo z baza danych
<SimonPHOENIX> ani z kodem php
<SimonPHOENIX> spedzilem caly dzien, teraz bedzie ponad 12 godzin przez jednego taga html
<SimonPHOENIX> http://pastie.org/1644703
<PoKrAk> najciemniej pod latarnia
<PoKrAk> sam tak niekiedy miewam
<PoKrAk> grunt ze sie udało
<PoKrAk> :)
<SimonPHOENIX> a juz caly modul wywalilem :/
<Enlik> SimonPHOENIX: :)
<Psotnick> jest jakiś edytor grafiki w Ubuntu teraz defaultowo?
<Enlik> SimonPHOENIX: czyli prawie dobrze pisałem (wyczytawszy) z tym JS
 * Enlik nie wie, jakieś proste coś chyba jest
<SimonPHOENIX> Enlik, js tez sprawdzilem, nawet wylaczylem caly layout
<Enlik> Toteż pisalem, że prawie - skoro błąd w HTML-u
<SimonPHOENIX> dlatego bylem pewien ze musi gdzies byc blad
<Enlik> Ale nie dziwięsię, że obwiniać zacząłeś bazę danych
<SimonPHOENIX> no juz myslalem ze trzeba programiste zatrudniac
<Enlik> Chociaż w nie widzę wielkiej róznicy
<Enlik> Tutaj zwykły odnośnik, tam z przyciskiem
<SimonPHOENIX> no wlasnie, niezauwazalne
<Enlik> Stąd się dziwię, że to daje efekt
<Enlik> OK, wiem
<Enlik> Bo mnie zaciekawilo, to sprawdzam - wiem "co", teraz szukam "dlaczego"i się podzielę.
<cabana> siema
<Enlik> No dobra, z tym "dlaczego" ciezko, bo nie znam sie na webdewelopeblerzeczach, po prostu to nie działa. SimonPHOENIX, błąd polegał na tym, ze to, co masz w href="..." wykonywało się dwa razy. Przynajmniej tak jest pod Firefoksem, bo pod IE to wydaje sięw ogóle nie działać - być może <a> i <button> to złe połączenie.
<cabana> ciekawe
<Enlik> Szybko czytasz, bro
<cabana> nom
<cabana> mam to po mamie :D
<cabana> nie no żaruje
<cabana> ech, ale łądna pogoda dziś w okolicach Wro :)
<cabana> Słoneczko no pięknie
<cabana> na spacerek w sam raz
<cabana> :)
<Enlik> E tam, zimno było po za dlugim wietrzeniu
<cabana> Enlik: e tam, wszystko z umiarem
<Enlik> Jasne
<cabana> Neta
<cabana> Netia*
<cabana> dobra, to cisza nawet panuje
<cabana> moze na debianie bedzie cos ciekawego
<SimonPHOENIX> Enlik, tak tylko ze to jest probka, nie gotowa aplikacja, dlatego skoro dzialalo wczesniej... o_O wczesniej uzywalem ff 4, czyli dzialac powinno na ff4
<Enlik> Później przetestujęto pod Operą jak nie zapomne.
<SimonPHOENIX> a na ff3.x nie
<cabana> e tan
<cabana> ten*
<Enlik> SimonPHOENIX: widocznie ta metoda jest zla
<Enlik> Z tym przyciskiem
<cabana> na ubu 10.10 smiga ff 4 ?
<SimonPHOENIX> cabana, powinno
<SimonPHOENIX> ale nie radze instalowac
<cabana> SimonPHOENIX: czemu?
<SimonPHOENIX> bo jesli nie ruszasz mysza po stronie to nie laduje strony
<cabana> lol
<SimonPHOENIX> czyli musisz ruszac mysza caly czas
<cabana> hahaha
<cabana> dobra, poczekam na oficjala
<SimonPHOENIX> jak nie ruszasz mysza to nie dziala film, czyli zeby obejrzec clip czy filmik to musisz ruszac mysza bez przerwy
<SimonPHOENIX> no i zakladki, menu to koszmar
<SimonPHOENIX> szukalem innych tematow ale nie znalazlem
<cabana> chore
<cabana> i tak lubie opere
<cabana> ale na win7 ff4 beta ładnie śmiga
<cabana> :)
<cabana> czasem muli
<SimonPHOENIX> no wiem, dlatego zrobilem to czego nigdy nie robie, czyli przerzucilem sie na starsza wersje
<cabana> e tam
<cabana> :)
<cabana> co mogę koleżane kupić na dzień kobiet? :D
<SimonPHOENIX> cabana, no ja nie lubie opery bo np jak masz taka strone to slabo widac litery http://www.ucancookthai.com/language-thai/th-recipes/th-noodle/content-th-stir-fried-spicy-noodle.htm
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4f2fpf8> (at www.ucancookthai.com)
<Enlik> Och
<Enlik> Kwestia fonta pewnie
<cabana> SimonPHOENIX: nie zawsze
<cabana> :)
<cabana> :Dponwiam pytanie
<cabana> :D
<cabana> ponawiam*
<SimonPHOENIX> no wlasnie nie, bo ff to cos jakby zoom robi
<Enlik> Stronę w O zawsze można powiększyć
<SimonPHOENIX> a opera ma gdzies tajski
<cabana> nie
<SimonPHOENIX> Enlik, tak, my to wiemy, ale 90% ludzi nie
<cabana> Troche ludu jest tu
<cabana> :)
<SimonPHOENIX> cabana, bielizna to najlepszy sposob na zblizenie emocjonalne
<cabana> SimonPHOENIX: nie
<SimonPHOENIX> :)
<cabana> SimonPHOENIX: moze kwiata? :D
<SimonPHOENIX> oo, albo setke czegos
<SimonPHOENIX> ja tam zadowolony jestem z tajskiej kobiety, one przynajmniej romantyczne sa
<SimonPHOENIX> kwiaty lubie kupowac
<SimonPHOENIX> roze szczegolnie czerwone
<cabana> :S
<cabana> Moze 0.7l? :D
<cabana> albo litra filnaldii :d
<SimonPHOENIX> cabana, no to wlasnie w glowie ma polska kobieta przede wszystkim, no i rrzniecie
<SimonPHOENIX> sie
<SimonPHOENIX> mi np ciezko bylo na romantyczny wieczor wyciagnac dziewczyne w polsce
<SimonPHOENIX> ale na wino, wodke, bilard, chlanie i ruchanie zawsze
<Enlik> Międzynarodowy człowiek z Ciebie
<cabana> :D
<SimonPHOENIX> tutaj tez mialem jedna dziewczyne z polski, ale dalem sobie z nia spokoj po miesiacu czasu
<SimonPHOENIX> Enlik, no gdybym mial czas to juz szwedzki i tajski znalbym dobrze, a tak to byle jak
<Enlik> SimonPHOENIX: ten drugi - ciężkie to? W tym uwzględniając lyterki
<SimonPHOENIX> liter ponad 80, najciezej liter sie nauczyc, bo reszta jest duzo prostrza niz angielski nawet
<SimonPHOENIX> np nie ma gramatyki prawie
<Enlik> No prosze
<Enlik> A wymowa?
<Enlik> czyli tak samo brzmiący wyraz powiedziany w odpowiednim tonie może mieć do 5 znaczeń.
<SimonPHOENIX> ko sam pat, ko sam kan - dokladnie tak jak napisalem
<SimonPHOENIX> i idzie z toba do lozka jak Cie lubi
<cabana> kubuntu mnie dobija
<Enlik> :)
<cabana> i to KDE cukierkowate
<cabana> :D
<cabana> Nie dośc że muli 2 rdzenie
<cabana> to jeszcze sie nie da płynnie przeglądać www
<cabana> na maszynie pokroju 2x 2.1Ghz 2GB ram
<cabana> HD 5470
<cabana> :P
<cabana> ram DRR3
<qermit> cabana: zainstaluj windowsa
<Enlik> Albo GNOME
<qermit> gnome jest na windowa?
<Enlik> *albo*
<cabana> hahaha
<cabana> mam win7, ubu 10.10 (Gnome, xfce4) deb 6. 64bit Gnome
<cabana> :P
<cabana> bo Was wytne na iptables
<cabana> :D
<qermit> na windows są iptables?
<cabana> xD
<Dreadlish> iptables!
<Dreadlish> nie lubie iptables :<
<Dreadlish> zawsze mi sie sypie
<evryday> cu
<cabana> Dreadlish: mi zablokowal wczoraj VPS
<cabana> Dreadlish: własna głupota
<Dreadlish> uuu
<qermit> jak ktos nie czyta dokumentacji to potem tak jest
<Dreadlish> ja tam zawsze go próbuje postawić na kompie co ma 300mhz
<cabana> qermit: wiem, machłem sie w intefejsach
<Dreadlish> więc przełącze kabelek i dalej mam neta
<cabana> bo na openvz jest venet
<Caemyr> [22:42:20] <qermit> gnome jest na windowa? - boze bron
<Caemyr> starczy ze probuja KDE
<cabana> no
<cabana> ;p
<cabana> lindows xD
<czesmir> not any more
<cabana> ;]
<cabana> Ciągniesz malina :D
<cabana> Firmmowe auto
<cabana> :D
<Caemyr> firmowe paliwo
<cabana> he he he
<Caemyr> to jest tak glupie ze moze byc prawdziwe
<cabana> :d
<nata> siemanko mam pytanie :)
<cabana> no
<nata> wiecie może czy na śląsku wiosną też kwitną konwalie?
<cabana> ....
<nata> przeciez jestescie wszechwiedzący...
<cabana> tak, ale o linux
<nata> ale jest moze ktos ze sląska
<cabana> nata: to tak jak bys zadala poranie jekiego koloru jest czerwony maluch
<nata> czyli za brudno zeby tu rosły :(
<cabana> ...
<SimonPHOENIX> nata, nom, niecierpie slaska :p
<nata> musze sie stad wyprowadzić... ja uwielbiam konwalie
<SimonPHOENIX> woda brudna, nie da sie oddychac
<nata> ale ludzie fajnie mowia
<cabana> ja  jestem ze ślądka
<cabana> sląska*
<cabana> tylko że dolnego :d
<SimonPHOENIX> cabana, ja tez
<cabana> Wrocław i okolice/
<SimonPHOENIX> skad konkretnie?
<cabana> :d
<SimonPHOENIX> ja tez
<cabana> heheh
<cabana> jaki ten świat maly
<SimonPHOENIX> olesnica konkretnie,
<cabana> Trzebnica
<nata> SL mi nie dziala ;( a mialam sie dzis uczyc robic obiekty
<nata> na przykladzie puszki piwa
<nata> ;(
<cabana> nata: życie ;]
<SimonPHOENIX> cabana, tam tez bywalem na pielgrzymkach czasem
<cabana> SimonPHOENIX: Trzebnica
<cabana> hehe
<nata> chce normalny internet :(
<cabana> No, ponoć pod bazyliką coś znależli
<SimonPHOENIX> co takiego?
<cabana> jakieś kolejne ciala
<cabana> ponoc to zwloki byly zakonników ktorzy tam byli
<SimonPHOENIX> nieduze miasto ale robi na turystyce pieniadze
<cabana> tylko ze ponoc tez byl szpital czy cos nie wiem
<cabana> nie chce Cię w błąd wprowadzac
<cabana> SimonPHOENIX: co u nas mamy, tą bazylike
<cabana> Ten najstrszy jaki Home Sapiens
<SimonPHOENIX> tam moj brat sie urodzil tam
<cabana> czy ki chuj
<SimonPHOENIX> hehe
<cabana> SimonPHOENIX: o ciekawe
<cabana> :P
<SimonPHOENIX> no ja tam bylem bardzo wierzacy i praktykujacy swego czasu
<cabana> bywałeś? :D
<SimonPHOENIX> pozniej przepisalem sie na hare kriszna
<cabana> eee
<SimonPHOENIX> pozniej spowrotem na katolika
<cabana> a ten no
<cabana> własnie
<cabana> moja kuzynka chodzi do LP
<cabana> w tam gosc fizyi uczy w z tej kriszna jest
<cabana> :d
<SimonPHOENIX> a pozniej poszedlem sie wyspowiadac bo chcialem zmienic wiare na Jahwe
<SimonPHOENIX> i zostac swiadkiem Jahwy
<cabana> najlepiej ateista
<cabana> :D
<SimonPHOENIX> no ale mnie zdenerwowali i sie z tamtad tez wypisalem bo mi nie chcieli dac zony zadnej
<SimonPHOENIX> a ja musze ruchac
<cabana> nie pierdol
<SimonPHOENIX> i teraz jestem znowu katolikiem
<cabana> ostro ze tak powiem
<SimonPHOENIX> i rucham
<cabana> xD
<cabana> wszystko co sie rusza? :D
<cabana> ze mną jest cos nie tak, literki mi sie zlewaja
<cabana> :D
<cabana> pora spac chyba
<cabana> jutro na7 do szkoly
<cabana> ;p
<cabana> tzn wstac trzeba
<SimonPHOENIX> no ja to jeszcze musze troche popracowac dzisiaj
<cabana> a ja nie :D
<cabana> ale mi sie wydaje ze chciales powiedziec po opierdalać się
<cabana> :D
<SimonPHOENIX> musze zarobic na wyjazd do tajlandii
<cabana> aaa
<cabana> jakies www kodzisz?
<SimonPHOENIX> taa
<cabana> ja tam mam długgggiiiiiiiieee ząbki do tego
<cabana> wole administrację :P
<cabana> linuxa
<cabana> :D
<cabana> oczywiscie
<cabana> :P
<SimonPHOENIX> no ja to wlasnie z kodzenia www lepiej
<cabana> kol sie ze mnie śmije ze nzam 3 polecenia na krzyz
<cabana> apt-get, rm i nano
<cabana> xD
<SimonPHOENIX> strone randkowa robie dla szwedow i tajek
<cabana> po Polsku?
<cabana> :]
<SimonPHOENIX> a gdzie tam, polakow nie stac na wyjazdy do tajlandii 4-5 razy w roku
<cabana> lubie era GSM za upload
<cabana> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1189393285.png
<cabana> Powered HSPA
<cabana> a pliki ciagne po 500KB/s
<cabana> :D
<cabana> t oszukuje
<cabana> dobra
<cabana> jak chccie to siedźta sobie ja ide w kime
<cabana> po pierwsze bo mi sie bateria konczyw lapku
<cabana> po 2 miesszaja mi sie literki i zlewają
<cabana> :D
<cabana> wiec sorry za bledy
<cabana> :)
<cabana> SimonPHOENIX: na razie, do miłego zobaczenia, może kiedys sie na jakiś browar zgadamy? :)
<SimonPHOENIX> jak do sztokholmu przyjedziesz albo sie tam pojawie w okolicach
<cabana> aha
<cabana> :d
<cabana> nie no, na razie
<cabana> PushUpek: cześc
<cabana> PushUpek: jak się e-wro sprawuje
<cabana> ?
<cabana> PushUpek: i czy mozna miec stale IP?
<PushUpek> nadzwyczaj dobrze
<cabana> PushUpek: czy zmienne?
<PushUpek> w e-wro można
<cabana> duzo $$? mc
<cabana> i wyciagasz te 100Mb/s
<cabana> ?
<PushUpek> na torrentach
<cabana> xD
<cabana> PushUpek: dzieki za info
<cabana> PushUpek: moze do kuzyna we Wro jakis serwek do piwnicy
<cabana> :D
<cabana> 3m sie
<m477> witam
<m477> dzieje mi sie cos dziwnego z systemem, przy laczeniu sie przez ssh, jak wysylam polecenie to tak jakby konsola sie usypiala na jakas minute i dopiero potem widze reakcje
<m477> cos jak mega lag
<qermit> m477: serwer ssh dnsa pyta
<m477> o co?
<qermit> o twój adres ip
<m477> nie rozumiem
<qermit> m477: nie musisz
<qermit> idź spać
<qermit> dobranocka 4 godziny temu byłą
<m477> O_o
<m477> co nie musze
<SimonPHOENIX> jest tu jakis spec od html5 i css3?
<PushUpek> html5 is not official
<bikstopa> PushUpek: a w tej bajce byly smoki?
<bikstopa> PushUpek: od kiedy html5 zostal przemianowany na "html" juz jest oficjalny ;>
<SimonPHOENIX> nieno, potrzebuje jakiegos kodera html5 i css3 bo zwariowac mozna
<SimonPHOENIX> nie do calych projektow, elementarne tworzenie detali dla strony o okreslonych rozmiarach np
<bikstopa> ile placisz? :D
<SimonPHOENIX> ile place, zalezy od jakosci i tego co ktos umie
<bikstopa> potrzebuje zarys projektu. 3k za projekt. 50% przed rozpoczeciem prac, reszta po obejrzeniu projektu. wtedy wysylam caly projekt ;>
<PushUpek> może źle się wyraziłem... html5 nie został ustandaryzowany
<bikstopa> PushUpek: jak to nie?!
<PushUpek> no nie! :D
<SimonPHOENIX> juz gdzies slyszalem, i jak do tej pory zaplacilem zaliczke i nie widze zadnych rezultatow, nawet jednej linijki kodu nie mam, i tak sie nie odzywa i chyba zapomnial
<PushUpek> masz oficjalną specyfikację?:>
<bikstopa> PushUpek: http://www.w3.org/TR/html5/ ?
<PushUpek> ehhh ale nadal nie jest oficjalnym standardem ;D
<bikstopa> praca mnie wk**ia powoli
<PushUpek> poza tym pozdrowienia dla koderów html5 od użytkowników wtyczki noscript do ff ;D
<bikstopa> chyba zaczne pisac LM zeby ja zmienic l;d
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-08
<bikstopa> PushUpek: os ktora uzywa noscript jest dla mnie skonczonym lamerem :D
<PushUpek> dlaczego?
<PushUpek> ja nie lubie js na stronach ;D
<PushUpek> js na stronach to jak seks w kondomie ;D
<bikstopa> a ja nie lubie jak prad mi buczy w gniastkach. to nie fakt ze odlaczam go w piwnicy by mnie nie wnerwial
<bikstopa> nie. uzywanie noscripta to jak stosowanie kalendarzyka :D
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> js to jedno wielkie gówno ;D
<PushUpek> i niech mi ktoś powie że html5 będzie konkurować z flash ;D
<bikstopa> nie bedzie
<bikstopa> wygryzie flasha do paru lat calkowicie z rynku
<bikstopa> nie bedzie zadnej konkurencji. bedzie piekny nokaut :D
<PushUpek> zobaczymy ;D
<PushUpek> ale wątpię ;D
<PushUpek> nie widziałem na xvideos.com html5 playera ;D
<bikstopa> 2012 - i zobaczysz :D
<PushUpek> 2012 to chyba zobaczę ogon komety, która pieprznie w ziemię w 2035 ;D
<bikstopa> 2036
<bikstopa> ku**a. dlaczego ja jestem taki zje**ny? :/
<bikstopa> napisalem sobie CV w latexie ;/
<PushUpek> kurwa dostałem wzór cv do IBM w odt i nie mam w czym go otworzyć na osx :D
<SimonPHOENIX> microsoft i IE bedzie odporny na html5 dlatego ze ms chce uzywac silverlight, cos jak ms flash
<PushUpek> a wolałbym w latex ;D
<SimonPHOENIX> dlatego wiele rzeczy z css3 i html5 nie dziala i nie bedzie dzialac pod ie
<bikstopa> PushUpek: wez podeslij bikstopa@gmail.com chetnie obczaje
<bikstopa> PushUpek: i powiem ci w czym otworzyc :D
<bikstopa> PushUpek: documents.google.com ;)
<PushUpek> hehe ;D
<PushUpek> nie :P
<PushUpek> (ochrona danych osobowych) :D
<bikstopa> SimonPHOENIX: silverlight ma 2% rynku. i nie rob z nas idiotow. ;  wracajac do sl i braku wsparcia dla html5 - nie ma szans. jak ms takie cos odwali to ich zezra :D
<bikstopa> PushUpek: przykladowe cv != dane osobowe
<SimonPHOENIX> bikstopa, po ms nie ma rzeczy ktorej nie moglbym sie spodziewac
<PushUpek> bikstopa: ale to przykładowe mieć dane, bo być używane do dostania pracy ;P
<SimonPHOENIX> chociaz wybor przegladarki przy instalacji win to uuu zrobil na mnie wrazenie nie samowite
<bikstopa> SimonPHOENIX: po historii z ie6 gdzie ludzie chcieli ich zlinczowac, zaczeli robic po 6 latach na gwalt IE7
<SimonPHOENIX> ie7 to tez niewypal
<bikstopa> PushUpek: i tak nie mam szans na prace w IBM chcialbym zobaczyc jakie maja wymagania ;d
<PushUpek> ja mam ;D
<SimonPHOENIX> bikstopa, rumuny maja a Ty nie masz?
<bikstopa> SimonPHOENIX: tak, a wiesz dlaczego? bo wszystko co robi sie na szybko, na odpierdol sie - by komus tylko zapchac usta ochlapem miesa "macie, dalismy wam - spierdalajcie" zawsze jest niewypalem
<bikstopa> jestem za glupi by tam pracowac :D
<SimonPHOENIX> bikstopa, bardziej szalony niz glupi powiedzialbym
<bikstopa> dlaczego tak sadzisz?
<PushUpek> bikstopa: jak mi dadzą swoje certyfikaty na oracla, to mogę im nawet zmieniać opony ;D
<bikstopa> PushUpek: hmm, a za free daja?
<bikstopa> tzn jak sie nauczysz oracla
<SimonPHOENIX> chaotycznie myslisz troszke, ale moze tkwi w tym jakis geniusz
<bikstopa> czy jeszcze musisz im placic za to? :D
<bikstopa> ]:->
<PushUpek> jak się załapię do roboty, to dostanę ;p
<bikstopa> za duzo wody, trawy a za malo pracy
<bikstopa> i takie sa efekty ;d
<bikstopa> PushUpek: a co bys tam robil?
<bikstopa> bo ja jestem na etapie szukania pracy :D
<PushUpek> it specjalista, cokolwiek to znaczy ;D
<bikstopa> i co niby masz tam robic?
<bikstopa> :D
<bikstopa> i w polskim oddziale? :D
<PushUpek> generalnie praca na ich aplikacjach bazodanowych :P
<bikstopa> a, juz wiem!
<PushUpek> ta, we wro
<bikstopa> wiem c bedziesz robic
<PushUpek> nie będę odbierać pieprzonych telefonów :D
<bikstopa> bedziesz rozwijac peoplesofta i sluchac takich zjebanych ludzi jak ja ktorzy nazwa cie idiota bo to gowno nie chce dzialac tak jak powinno - a ty mi powiesz "spierdalaj, bo PS jest CRMem na male firmy a nie na 5 mln userow jak ty to uzywasz" :D
<PushUpek> :DDD
<PushUpek> chciałbym pracować w supporcie openoffica ;D
<PushUpek> i opierdalać ludzi, że nie wybrali MS offica ;D
<SimonPHOENIX> PushUpek, oni tak robia?
<PushUpek> nie, ja bym tak robił
<PushUpek> bo openoffice to gówno ;D
<PushUpek> przynajmniej jeśli chodzi o arkusz kalkulacyjny i jego formuły, to totalnie ssie ;D
<bikstopa> PushUpek: raz widzialem laske. ktora chciala posade sekretarki u znajomego w firmie - bylem przy jej "egzaminowaniu"
<bikstopa> w CV miala "zaawansowana obsluga arkuszy kalkulacyjnych"
<bikstopa> zapytalismy sie co umie robic
<bikstopa> a ona ze umie w tym ladnie ramki wstawiac D:
<PushUpek> ;D
<PushUpek> ja dostaję do firmy arkusze kalkulacyjne 'kalkulatory' z banków ;D i tego za uja nie da się odpalić w OO ;D
<bikstopa> ku*wa wlasnie poczulem sie jak thrinity z matrixa :D
<bikstopa> kumpel pyta sie czy umiem resetowac do fab jakis tam model htc
<bikstopa> powiedzialem "jeszcze nie, zaczekaj"
<bikstopa> wpisalem w google how reset htc model
<bikstopa> i wcisnalem enter
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> to ty bardziej NEO ;D
<bikstopa> i juz z nahubodonozora zostaly zaladowane mi potrzebne informacje
<bikstopa> i juz wiedzialem :D
<bikstopa> PushUpek: japa. zmieniam prace :D
<bikstopa> PushUpek: btw. dzis mialem klienta. ktory pytal jakie kanaly mamy w ofercie TV
<bikstopa> czytam mu tak:
<PushUpek> agent Smith zaklei ci pępek ;DDD
<bikstopa> "tvp1, tvp2, tvn, jakis rosyjski kanal ktorego nie potrafie przeczytac nazwy, tv trwam, telemango"
<PushUpek> lol, to gdzie ty robisz?;D
<bikstopa> w TP w dziale neostrady
<bikstopa> wiec dlatego jak mowiles ze jestem neo, mowilem ci japa :D
<PushUpek> :DDD
<PushUpek> to wam se udało http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45tiTmHyz9Ui ;D
<bikstopa> PushUpek: a opowiedziec ci anegdote  ? :D
<bikstopa> wiesz dlaczego to jest takiej chujowej jakosci?
<PushUpek> hm?
<bikstopa> ten film co mi pokazales - jest to wewnetrzny film tylko dla pracownikow wyswietlany na salach konferencyjnych :D
<bikstopa> tzn, dokladniej to jest camrip tego filmu xD
<PushUpek> lol
<PushUpek> ;D
<PushUpek> ale za to -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBNt-dl6wMk <- operator powinien oskara dostać ;D
<bikstopa> dzwiek przez kabel jest chyba zgrywany. bo to z jakiegos dvd u nas lecialo
<bikstopa> PushUpek: dlaczego operator? :D
<PushUpek> no wiem, że palec nie był myty od tego czasu ;P
<PushUpek> a operator, za cierpliwość
<bikstopa> xD
<bikstopa> ku**a patrze na swoje cv i tak mysle czy ja taki madry kiedys bylem czy tak ladnie je napisalem? :D
<PushUpek> zwyczajnie nie miałeś kiedyś co do niego wpisać ;D
<bikstopa> dalej nie mam, a CV jest dalej w miare aktualne i zajmuje cala strone a4 :D
<PushUpek> mój kumpel kiedyś napisał cv, żeby na jednej kartce się zmieściło zmienił czcionkę na 4 ;D
<bikstopa> moge ci pokazac :D
<PushUpek> wysłał do firmy ;D
<bikstopa> lol
<bikstopa> i co? :D
<PushUpek> 2 dni później kobieta zadzwoniła do niego i zapytała, czy on na prawdę zna te wszystkie języki programowania ;D
<bikstopa> xDDD
<bikstopa> a on? :D
<bikstopa> "jak dasz sie zaprosic na kawe, to ci pokaze" :D
<PushUpek> nie, on powiedział "70% znam, a reztę sobie przypomnę jak dostanę zadanie w nich" :D
<PushUpek> i pracy nie dostał ;D
<bikstopa> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDdddddddddddddd
<bikstopa> to jak, chcesz obadac moje sexi czerwone CV ?:D
<PushUpek> czerwone?:P
<PushUpek> komunista jesteś?:D
<bikstopa> yup :D
<bikstopa> tzn nie
<bikstopa> ale CV czerwone :D
<PushUpek> show me :D
<bikstopa> pierw ty swoje IBMowe ;>
<PushUpek> nie napisałem ;P jeszcze ;D
<bikstopa> eh ;'d
<PushUpek> jutro będzie gotowe ;D
<bikstopa> no to masz http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7627220/pdf/cv_litwinski.pdf moze sie zainspirujesz ;d
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> wisłą czy cracovia?:P
<PushUpek> pytam z ciekawości ;D
<bikstopa> czlowieku, jestem nerdem
<bikstopa> jak sie najebie i ide w osiedle to sie pytam "Intel czy AMD??"
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> to pewnie siedzisz nocami i oglądasz Big Bang Theory i IT Crowd :D
<bikstopa> BBT nie widzialem
<bikstopa> ale IT Crowd mam na PSP
<bikstopa> :D
<bikstopa> wogole to mam 2 komorki typu cegla
<PushUpek> kurwa bbt nie widziałeś?:D skandal ;D
<bikstopa> psp zawsze przy sobie
<bikstopa> i w plecaku netboka :D
<bikstopa> i jak ci czerwone cv sie podoba? :D
<bikstopa> % moderncv themes
<bikstopa> \moderncvtheme[red]{classic}                 % optional argument are 'blue' (default), 'orange', 'red', 'green', 'grey' and 'roman' (for roman fonts, instead of sans serif fonts)
<PushUpek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6Us9jIPwMI ;D jak to cię nie przekona do bbt, to nie wiem co może :P
<bikstopa> to nie to ze nie mam przekonania
<bikstopa> nie mam czasu;d
<PushUpek> oj tam oj tam ;D
<PushUpek> 20 minut odcinek :P
<PushUpek> na to zawsze się czas znajdzie ;D
<bikstopa> :D
<PushUpek> oni są niemożliwi ;P
<bikstopa> k^%%^#$a
<bikstopa> zglodnialem :(
<PushUpek> ja też ;D
<PushUpek> ale nie zbieram się z wyra :P
<bikstopa> jak myslicie
<bikstopa> tzn jak myslisz ;d
<bikstopa> bardziej pro bedzie wygladac 1 plik z cv i lm
<bikstopa> czy osobno cv i lm? :D
<bikstopa> bo na bank w pdf o wiele bardziej pro wyglada cv niz w doc(x) lub odt ;d
<m477> wiecie co moze byc przyczyna laga konosili na jakas minute przy laczeniu sie przez ssh?
<PushUpek> jeden ;D
<bikstopa> m477: lag neta? :D
<PushUpek> i tak te cv oglądają tępe suki :P
<m477> nie?
<m477> kazda komenda przez ssh dziala z opoznieniem
<bikstopa> pingi ;d
<bikstopa> sprawdz sobie ping do ssh
<PushUpek> obciążenie komputera po drugiej stronie :P
<m477> 64 bytes from lxplus401.cern.ch (137.138.210.200): icmp_req=8 ttl=2 time=31.2 ms
<m477> ale znow byl lag zanim wywalilo tego pinga
<m477>  icmp_seq=2 Redirect Host(New nexthop: 192.168.240.2)
<PushUpek> dobra spadam spać ;]
<m477> i co z tym?
<bikstopa> :D
 * bikstopa zrobil sobie mityczne danie nerdow po ktorym bedzie jeszcze bardziej gruby niz jest
<PushUpek> danie nerdów? hmm kisiel na spirytusie?:D
<bikstopa> m477: przyczyna tego co opisujesz, moga byc 2 przyczyny
<bikstopa> m477: duze pingi, lub cos innego
<bikstopa> PushUpek: popcorn z mikrofali :D
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> iii tam ;d
<PushUpek> ja dzisiaj koło KFC wracałem do domu i mnie korciło ;D
<bikstopa> :D
<bikstopa> cicho
<bikstopa> bo zaraz polece smazyc torije i kurczaka :D
<m477> no jak widac to nie ping
<bikstopa> m477: czyli odp jest prosta. to cos innego :D
<m477> geniusz
 * PushUpek nie geniusz... ino pijak
<dancios> ktos uzywal gst-rtsp server ?
<dancios> w piplinie gstreamera ?
 * byQ witam (hi everyone) 
<sysek> ciekawe czy jest w polsce jeszcze jakas polska siec telefoniczna
<lisu_> re
<sysek> czesc lisu__
<kklimonda> sysek: w polsce mało już w ogole polskich rzeczy
<sysek> no :/
<sysek> i to jest najgorsze
<sysek> niedlugo polska nie bedzie w ogole polska
<sysek> tylko kolejna republika zachodu
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI: "(
<sysek> :**
<SimonPHOENIX> jak tam?
<|B|enedyktXVI> sysek: co ty mi tu za "EMOTIKONY" podyslasz?
<sysek> |B|enedyktXVI: nie krzycz na mnie!
 * PoKrAk vita
<sysek> czesc PoKrAk
<PoKrAk> joł
<lisu_> sysek: to chyba lepsze niz republika wschodu?
<sysek> raczej nie
<PoKrAk> jo lisu_
<lisu_> powitac
<PoKrAk> jak ogarne backupy oblookam mejla od ciebie
<lisu_> spoko
<SimonPHOENIX_> czesc PoKrAk :)
<PoKrAk> heja SimonPHOENIX_ jak projekt ?
<SimonPHOENIX_> do przodu
<SimonPHOENIX_> :)
<PoKrAk> :D
<SimonPHOENIX_> robie od nowa modul ale ciesze sie ze nie ma stresu juz z tym dodawaniem podwojnym
<|B|enedyktXVI> sysek: ja niekrzycze. ino pytam
<SimonPHOENIX_> PoKrAk, gdybys gdzies spotkal dobrego w html5 i css3 designera i kodera, uczciwego przede wszystkim to daj mi znac
<PoKrAk> skontaktuj sie z kolesiem co ci nr gg do niego dałem
<PoKrAk> wspólpracuje z nim od jakiegoś czasu
<PoKrAk> qde kombinuje kombinuje i mi sie sypie :/
<PoKrAk> jeszcze musze oblookac czy to nie wiena kernela lowlatency ze e17 sie na livecd do końca nie ładuje
<tar-gz> Cześć
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: załadowałem e17 na minta i żadne błędy o CFLAGS mi nie wyskakują.
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: moze korzystaja z innych bibilotek
 * PoKrAk leci na mi9asto bede za kilka h
<tar-gz> ;-)
<fbu> hi
<fbu> :)
<tar-gz> fbu: hi
<fbu> co tam slychać w wielkim świecie
<tar-gz> zimno ...
<fbu> u mnie -4 i słoneczko
<tar-gz> mi w domu piździ
<fbu> aaa
<fbu> to otwórz obudowe od kompa niech nagrzeje troche :D
<tar-gz> Znacie jakieś fajne seriale?
<kasiaswiderska> tar-gz: jaki gatunek?
<tar-gz> kasiaswiderska: obojętnie.
<tar-gz> można doczepić do gmaila transporty?
<kasiaswiderska> To jak obojętnie: 07 zgłoś się.
<tar-gz> ;-D
<GronX> witam używa ktoś blueconnecta albo jakiegoś neta od komóczaków? mam problem z modemem na usb zte mf626 ciągle rozłącza się, wydaje mi się że jest skopany ale nie mam pewności jak połączę się przez modem w telefonie (c702) to działa pięknie a przez tego zt to się pociąć idzie. Jak myślicie jest on skopany czy poprostu tzreba coś w ubu poprzestawiać?
<GronX> generalnie nie chodzi o dostępność połączenia czy zasięg poprostu modem wygląda jakby raz dzaiłał a raz nie wedle własnego widzi mi się
<shpaq> mornin'
<GronX> j
<Galahad> wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji Dnia Kobiet ;D
<Wizard> Galahad: tu nie ma kobiet
<kasiaswiderska> Galahad: dzięki ;)
<Galahad> :D
<Wizard> oj
<Wizard> *khm*
<Wizard> wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji dnia kobiet
<Ibowi> To i ja się dołączę do życzeń. Wszystkiego najlepszego dużo zdrowia, pomyślności i niech radość w waszych pięknych serduszkach zagości :)
<Galahad> i dużo kasy na spa :D
<kasiaswiderska> lol :)
<Ibowi> i dużo seksu :D
<Ibowi> oczywiście jeśli ktoś lubi :)
<Wizard> nie znam nikogo kto nie lubi
<Wizard> lecz pozostawiam tę kwestię zainteresowanym
<Wizard> CHOLERA! dzsiaj moja żona wraca
<Wizard> muszę kwiatki kupić
<Ibowi> to dobrze że chociaż sobie przypomniałeś
<Wizard> no kuwa, ale byłaby wtopa
<Ibowi> a już tam wtopa może jakiś perfum zamiast kwiata który zaraz zwiędnie
<Wizard> niekoniecznie sram kasą
<Ibowi> nie mówię o wyższych półkach nie wiem czy masz koło siebie rossmana czy jakaś drogerię zobacz są tanie małe buteleczki a napewno się ucieszy
<Ibowi> mały upominek
<Galahad> rany jak można myśleć ciągle o seksie )_(
<kasiaswiderska> właśnie, jak? :)
<Galahad> a już sie łudziłem że dzisiaj nikt o tym nie zagadnie  a tu co dzień takie głupie gatki mnie bombardują <cry>
<Ibowi> kasiaswiderska,  a niby kobiety o tym nie myślą
<kasiaswiderska> Ibowi: nie ciągle.
<Ibowi> kasiaswiderska, no bo są przerwy na myślenie o ciuchach fryzjer itp :)
<Galahad> _-_
<kasiaswiderska> tia... ależ to stereotypowe.
<Ibowi> kasiaswiderska,  wiem moja pani więcej myśli o rzeczach przyziemnych niż ja
<kasiaswiderska> typu: uprać, ugotować, pod nos podać i posprzątać po swoim panu?
<Ibowi> nie :p sprzątanie to akurat moja kwestia bo ja to lubie robić i piec ciasta też, ale ona przypomina mi o wszystkich sprawach bo ja mam dobrą pamięć ale krótką
<Galahad> to ja poproszę kole
<Wizard> lol
 * Wizard głowę zgubił już dawno
<Wizard> szczególnie do takich przyziemnych spraw jak pranie czy gotowanie
<Wizard> dzisiaj zapomniałem zabrać obiadu do pracy o_O
<lisu_> Wizard: kurde ja tez
 * PoKrAk is back
<lisu_> ooo wczorejsza kanapka :)
<lisu_> mniam
<Wizard> ooo, dobrze, że knajpka jest 2 kroki stąd
 * PoKrAk dopiero za śniadanie sie zabuierze
<lisu_> kurde wody nie ma ;/ slak trafi, w szafce 2 flaszki, jedna pusta, a druga z octem
<lisu_> kanapka nawet smaczna
<lisu_> tylko sucho teraz
<BlessJah> SimonPHOENIX__: co to za wiara Jahwe? kto to świadek Jahwe?
<SimonPHOENIX__> taaa
<SimonPHOENIX__> stad BlessJah brzmi mi znajomo
<SimonPHOENIX__> tzn nie jestem swiadkiem i nie bylem ale mialem sie ochrzcic
<kasiaswiderska> ale nie dali ci żony... tak? :)
<SimonPHOENIX__> ale nie chcieli mi dac zony zadnej, wiec pokusy mnie zwiodly na droge rozpusty
<PoKrAk> leeeee tam
<PoKrAk> satan RuLeZ
<PoKrAk> :)
<SimonPHOENIX__> kasiaswiderska, no nie dali
<SimonPHOENIX__> no ale dobry jestem w tematach biblijnych itak, tzn duzo wiem bo studiowalem 4 lata w katolickim ruchu mlodziezowym zanim sie z nimi zetknalem
<SimonPHOENIX__> kto wie moze zmienie wiare na Jahwe kiedys
<PoKrAk> SimonPHOENIX__: nie daj sie sekcie :D
<SimonPHOENIX__> teraz mam kobiete, nie zdradzam jej to tylko slub i juz w oczach Jahwy bede blogoslawiony
<SimonPHOENIX__> :)
<BlessJah> SimonPHOENIX__: rozumiem ze masz na mysli swiadkow jehowy?
<SimonPHOENIX__> PoKrAk, to nie jest cos zlego, ale nie podoba mi sie u nich to ze staraja sie Cie utrzymac do 40-tki bez kobiety, i jeszcze nie mozesz ruchac, a po 30 latach chodzenia po chatach i namawiania na wiare laskawie dadza Ci slub wziac
<SimonPHOENIX__> to kloci sie z natura
<SimonPHOENIX__> BlessJah, taa, SJ
<PoKrAk> wiec dlatego mówie nie jechowym katolikom itp sektom
 * cpt`obvious kiedyś też coś mówił
<SimonPHOENIX_> no i jak masz juz 40 i wiecej i masz pierwsza kobiete w lozku to jasne ze jest szczesliwy ale gdzie stracona mlodosc, gdzie stracone lata kiedy mogles za mlodego ruchac?
<cpt`obvious> ale jak udeżyłą mnie w życie fala młodych, zdolnych, wykształconych walczących z sektami, to stwierdziłem, że jednak nie.
<cpt`obvious> rz
<BlessJah> SimonPHOENIX__: rzeczywiscie masz powody zeby ich nienawidzic
<SimonPHOENIX_> BlessJah, wcale nie czuje do nich nienawisci
<PoKrAk> SimonPHOENIX_: dlatego lepiej być niewierzącym satanistą :D
<SimonPHOENIX_> a nawet lubie ich bardzo, ale to nie dla mnie czekanie i lazenie po chatach 30 lat, i walenie konia przez ten czas
<BlessJah> po prostu zwracam uwage że pierdolisz od rzeczy, ale chciałem to powiedziec delikatniej
<PoKrAk> a po0zatym panowie o gustach sie nie dyskutuje
<PoKrAk> wiec kady ma to co lubi i to olać
<winter> ave satan!
<PoKrAk> ave
<SimonPHOENIX_> BlessJah, co tu jest od rzeczy? z serca pisze :)
<winter> szkoda serca na marnowanie na irc
<winter> to całkiem dobre serce pewnie było
<kasiaswiderska> Jak kiedyś pracowałam w komputerowym, to mieliśmy klienta, który jak wychodził ze sklepu zawsze rzucał na pożegnanie "Ave satan"...
<winter> :-D
<winter> ja to ateistą jestem ale lubię sobie rzucić "ave satan" w eter
<SimonPHOENIX_> np... co mi sie nie podoba tez, wymienili cala zaloge w sklepie gdzie pracowalem, na swiadkow Jahwy, bo kierownik regionalny NEO NET jest swiadkiem
<SimonPHOENIX_> i wyrzuca wszystkich doswiadczonych i dobrych pracownikow na rzecz niedoswiadczonych swiadkow
<SimonPHOENIX_> nie mysla ze ktos ma rodzine itd
<SimonPHOENIX_> wywalic z pracy bo tylko swiadkowie moga tam pracowac
<PushUpek> pozwać można o dyskryminację religijną :P
<SimonPHOENIX_> nikt nie wiedzial ze wymieniaja na swiadkow, oni sie nawet nie przyznaja
<SimonPHOENIX_> tylko jak szpiedzy obczajaja i wymieniaja zalogi miejscach pracy
<SimonPHOENIX_> nikt nic nie wie, nawet kierownicy sa wymieniani z 10 letnim stazem i doswiadczeniem ogromnym
<kasiaswiderska> SimonPHOENIX_: u nas burmistrz zrobił to samo i jakoś nikt wielkiego halo nie robi... :)
<winter> świadkowie jehowy przejmują kontrolę nad polską!
<winter> brać za pochodnie!
<SimonPHOENIX_> winter: prace na kasie w stokrotce Ci zostawia, i zmywanie podlog
<SimonPHOENIX_> tak wiec o prace sie nie martw, wystarczy dla wszystkich
<winter> do mnie czasami pod drzwi przychodzą i pierdolą o koncu świata
<winter> zamykam im przed nosem
<winter> następnym razem rzucę "AVE SATAN"!
<winter> i tez zamknę przed nosem
<winter> albo lepiej
<winter> przekonwertuję ich na satanizm :-D
<winter> chociarz nic o sataniźmie nie wiem, to może na winteryzm, zimizm
<SimonPHOENIX_> winter: czasem ich wysluchaj, nie mowia od rzeczy wcale, ale polityka jest tam niefajna, z reszta sie z nimi zgadzam
<kasiaswiderska> "czy pismo święte pomaga rozwiązywać dzisiejsze problemy?"
<winter> jak się kończy papier toaletowy
<winter> to rozwiązuje
<PoKrAk> rotfl
<kasiaswiderska> "Czy warto czytać pismo święte w dzisiejszych czasach?"
<kasiaswiderska> To zapamiętałam z ostatniej wizyty SJ.
 * winter odpalił peta
<kasiaswiderska> mam złe przeczucie, że w tym tygodniu znów do mnie zapukają
<BlessJah> ktory jest bardziej popularny, apache czy nginx
<winter> pewnie apache
<PoKrAk> apache imoho
<winter> ale głowy za to nie nadstawię
<SimonPHOENIX_> kasiaswiderska, nie lubisz SJ?
<winter> ciekawe czy bywają agresywni
<winter> fanatyczni są ale czy agresywni
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: hover to kursor nad linkiem?
<kasiaswiderska> SimonPHOENIX_: nie to że lubię czy nie - po prostu zawracają mi dupę.
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah: tak
<kasiaswiderska> BlessJah: nie tylko nad linkiem
<kasiaswiderska> każdy element może mieć pseudoklasę hover
<SimonPHOENIX_> kasiaswiderska, jestes kobieta ktora programuje??
<kasiaswiderska> SimonPHOENIX_: css to nie jest język programowania!
<SimonPHOENIX_> czyli zajmujesz sie designem stron internetowych?
<kasiaswiderska> SimonPHOENIX_: tak jakby
<SimonPHOENIX_> no to ja tak jak Ty, ... tak jakby
 * PushUpek nie lubi css i js
<pawelpc> wecie co zrobić aby gksu tak nie wyglądało? http://img846.imageshack.us/img846/9290/zrzutekranut.png
<pawelpc> chodzi o tą ramkę
<lisu_> pawelpc: zmienić theme?
<pawelpc> jak mam ambiance a na drugim koncie normalnie przyciemnia ekran
<lisu_> chwila, po polsku to się motyw nazywa chyba
<lisu_> usuń konfigi ~/.local ~/.gnome2 ~/.config ... albo coś w tym stylu, wyloguj zaloguj, ale nie wiem w którym z tych katalogów są odpowiednie konfigi, ja czyszcze wszystko co ma .katalog i jest ok
<lisu_> ale to ci wyczyści też różne inne rzeczy!!!
<pawelpc> i tego chcę uniknąć
<lisu_> np pasek menu/pasek aplikacji na górrze itp itd
<fi9o> Panowie czy ktos z was ma neo z routerem wifi i pod ten router podlaczony po wifi kolejny i od tego kolejnego jakies komputery?
<fi9o> Bo planuje po wifi od sasiada podpiac neo, bo moj ISP kuleje mocno ostatnio.
<fi9o> mam yagi ktora bede lapac sygnal od sasiada ktora bedzie podpieta pod moj router
<PoKrAk> ja tak mam na netii
<fi9o> PoKrAk: O, to fajnie, czyli nie bedzie problemow? Bo z punktu widzenia tpsa to pewnie kradziz, zlo, i w ogole, ale ich zdanie mam gleboko...
<SimonPHOENIX_> kurde, events_count i guests_count to nie to samo nie? bo mi skrypt to samo wyswietla
<PoKrAk> router adsl ---> router ethernet witch ap
<PoKrAk> 2 sieci rózne zrobiłem
<fi9o> PoKrAk: Dzieki interesowalo mnie tylko czy ktos tak ma, reszte ogarne na spokojnie.
<PoKrAk> 2 min roboty :)
<PoKrAk> ja mam tak na 2 domki porobione
<fi9o> (:
<lisu_> fi9o: tylko sobie zrób szyfrowanko wpa2
<fi9o> lisu_: :)
<fi9o> Pierw musze wypieprzyc 1 drzewko ktore mi zslania :<
<lisu_> 1 drzewko to nie problem/
<fi9o> Problem, bo to czesc podowrka nie moja a mojej babci
<PoKrAk> fio a czesz zestawiac je po wifi czy po kablu ??
<fi9o> Po wifi
<fi9o> Nie moge nad ulica puscic kabla.
<fi9o> A przynajmniej bez pozwolenia, a staranie sie o pozwolenie moze w chuj trwac.
<fi9o> Tzn dlugo trwac.
<jacekowski> bana
<fi9o> Chyba Ty ;]
<fi9o> Nawyki.
<winter> banana
<winter> nanana
<winter> !
<PoKrAk> fi9o: to musisz sie w odpowiednie routery postarać zeby je zestawić
<GronX> witam mam modem od na usb do neta z sieci gsm, modem działa, łączy się z netem i w moment wysiada po wczytaniu jakiejś strony się wyłącza, ktoś wie czy jakoś się da rozwiązać ten problem?
<fi9o> GronX: Ja modem gsm ogarnialem glogal3g
<fi9o> w google wpisz i na nim potestuj
<GronX> myślisz ze nie patrzałem na google?
<lisu_> nara
<fi9o> GronX: Nie czytales w calosci tego co pisalem.
<fi9o> twoj problem, nie musze go rozwiazywac.
<GronX> zgadza się mój i go rozwiążę po pierwsze napisałeś z błędem nazwę programu po drugie miałem kilka myśli na raz i nie zakminiłem :P
<GronX> ale dzięki
<krogon> jaki lekki daemon poczty polecacie? postfix/sendmail/exim? potrzebuje tylko wysylac maile z dzialania crona
<ubuntu_> Witam, mam poważny problem: miałem szyfrowany katalog domowy (ta opcja podczas instalacji ubuntu). Wszystko ładnie działało, aż ostatnio zmieniłem, aby podczas logowania nie wymagało wpisywania hasła. Dziś, próbując włączyć ubuntu, jak zawsze przy logowaniu wybrałem moje konto, nie pytało mnie o hasło bo wyłączyłem to, tyle że zamiast uruchomić się rzucało błędy że nie ma dostępu do mojego domowego katalogu,
<ubuntu_> i była tylko tapeta. Na szczęście za pomocą CTRL+ALT+T z konsoli mogłem wywołać 'encrypt-mount-private' i po tym chociaż z konsoli miałem dostęp do katalogu domowego. No ale nawet po resecie ta sama sytuacja, tylko tapeta i dostęp do konsoli... nawet nie mogłem tam ustawić internetu, teraz pisze z LiveCD. Znalazłem na jakimś forum ubuntu, że aby wyłączyć to szyfrowanie, wystarczy usunąć folder .encryptfs, no to usun
<ubuntu_> ąłem, ten z mojego domowego folderu i ten z /home... i teraz nie mogę tam nawet odszywrować domowego katalogu, tak jak wcześniej mogłem :/ czy to znaczy że utraciłem tamte dane? były dla mnie bardzo ważne, czy moge je jakoś odzyskać?
<ubuntu_> miałem tam m.in. program, do którego miałem pisać sprawozdanie, które mam oddać na jutro :/
<kasiaswiderska> ubuntu_ : powiesz na zajęciach, że komputer zjadł ci pracę domową :)
<PoKrAk> leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehehehehehehehehhehe
<krogon> which mail daemon do you recomend? exim4/postfix/sendmail? I only need to send output of cron jobs
<DaZ> dlatego nie lubie szyfrowania :x
<DaZ> na hablo ingles.
<winter> krogon: idk, ask on #ubuntu, they know stuff there and they all speak english
<PoKrAk> postfix
<DaZ> łi spik inglisz wery gud tu
<DaZ> ol of as is a smart, i tak dalej.
<winter> DaZ: :-)
<Dreadlish> omg
<Dreadlish> pytanie o mta na kanale o ubuntu (teoretycznie) fejz end palm
<winter> exim4 mnie przerasta i nie ma do niego dobrej dokumentacji w .pl
<shpaq> o, exim fajny
<winter> dlatego kupię sobie książkę o postfiksie
<shpaq> jest doskonała dokumentacja po angielsku
<winter> shpaq: link?
<winter> chodzi ci może o tą oficjalną?
<winter> dostarczaną razem z eximem?
<shpaq> http://www.exim.org/exim-html-current/doc/html/spec_html/index.html
<Dreadlish> wiem co powinni dać jakby zachciało im się literatury na studiach informatycznych
<winter> ale do postfiksa jest książka w .pl
<Dreadlish> interpretacje dokumentacji :D
<winter> i tam tłumaczą łopatologicznie, przystępnie dla mnie
<shpaq> well
<krogon> Dreadlish: why not to as about MTA on ubuntu channel? should I switch it to windows-server or hot-girls?
<shpaq> dokumentację się z założenia czyta oryginalną
<shpaq> krogon: i would use exim
<Dreadlish> krogon: because there are some people, who shouldn't anwser this question ;d
<Dreadlish> krogon: but if you want you can use postfix ;d
<Wizard> o_O
<winter> krogon: ask on #ubuntu better, it's a global, english prefering channel
<Wizard> full of noobs joining and quitting
<shpaq> why not here?
<fi9o> My nie gawarimy pa angielski(?) jazik!
<shpaq> most of the people speaks english
<winter> we prefere polish here
<Wizard> fi9o: мы не не говорим по английском языке ;)
<fi9o> Wizard: gratulacje, ja kojarze jak przez mgle, mimo, ze 4 lata technikum mial rosyjski.
<fi9o> mialem^
<Wizard> winter: you're preferences are not subject of discussion
<Wizard> fi9o: a ja nie jestem pewien
<Wizard> myślę, że dobrze napisałem
<winter> Wizard: fy
<krogon> when I asked in polish anybody answered :D chlopaki
<Dreadlish> hah lol
<Dreadlish> krogon: na rootnodzie siedzisz i sie do swoich nie przyznajesz?
<Wizard> krogon: мы можем тоже по русский розговаривать
<Dreadlish> krogon: co z ciebie za patriota?
<Wizard> btw, jest ubuntu-uk też
<Wizard> tam mniej ludzi siedzi
<krogon> Dreadlish: przecież RN teraz wielojęzyczny
 * Wizard pierdzi
<Wizard> ah
<Wizard> od razu lepiej
<winter> ale wy pierdolicie
<Wizard> no ba
<Wizard> trolić trzeba
<winter> Wizard: paczuj to swoje kde1 dalej lepiej
<Wizard> nie mam czasu na pierdoły
<Wizard> ostatnio głównie gram w EU2
<winter> europa universalis?
<Wizard> tak
<winter> gl
<Wizard> co gl?
<winter> good luck
<Wizard> winter: ta gra jest prosta, jak już się umie
<Wizard> potem człowiek zaczyna granie jakimiś przydupasami w stylu Albania albo Wołoszczyzna
<Wizard> i wtedy dopiero zaczyna się prawdziwa strategia
 * sysek ziewa
<DaZ> eu jest fajne
<DaZ> chociaż od dw zaczyna ssać
<sysek> Wizard: я вижу что Ты умеешь русский язык
<DaZ> a po pierwszej wiktorii, która była świetna zrobili taki pazdzierz jak druga
<DaZ> więc ja już w szwedy nie wierze
<jacekowski> sysek: ja tez po rusku umiem
 * DaZ tez troche
<DaZ> jestem taki fajny.
<sysek> я очень рад ;0
<jacekowski> xchat obsysa niesamowicie
 * DaZ związek rad
<DaZ> eh
<DaZ> co to za gra, w której idealny gemplej sprowadza sie do klikania tak/nie w ewenty :f
<sysek> DaZ: w co grasz?
<DaZ> teraz w folałta
<DaZ> ale rantuje na wiktorie
<sysek> SAY WHAT NIGGA ?
<DaZ> ke?
<sysek> nie wiem co to znaczy rantuje ;D
<_2M1R_> battlefield 3 wymiecie wszystko
<sysek> _2M1R_: mam nadzieje, bo rzygam codem
<DaZ> battlefield pewnie zgwałci całą serie
<Diabelko> sysek: cod skończył się na 1.51
<DaZ> i też sprowadzi sie do biegania do przodu
<Quintasan> \o
<_2M1R_> pewnie dadzą do bfa miliony dlc...
<Quintasan> kklimonda: Jak tam Twoje nowe moce?
<sq5obs> witam wszystkich
<sysek> Diabelko: nie no. mw 1 jeszcze fajne bylo
<evryday> siema
<sq5obs> czesc
<BlessJah> t/7
<monogamista> jj
<monogamista> evryday?
<shiira> siemano
<PoKrAk> re
<sysek> skonczylem pierwszy tom wiedzmina
<sysek> :o
<kasiaswiderska> sysek: i jak?
<sysek> jestem
<sysek> pod wielkim ale to zajebiscie wielkim wrazeniem.
<kasiaswiderska> a opowiadania też już czytałeś?
<sysek> nei, na razie pierwszy tom.
<sysek> tzn polaczony ostatnie zyczenie + miecz przeznaczenia
<sysek> po prostu
<Diabelko> Fajna historyjka, ale Sapkowski genialnych tekstów nie ma
<kasiaswiderska> No to to są opowiadania - pierwszy tom sagi o wiedzminie to "Krew elfów"
<sysek> nie czytalem tak zajebistej ksiazki od czasow pierwszego tomu 'Pana Lodowego Ogrodu'
<kasiaswiderska> Ja mam nadzieję, że
<Diabelko> sysek: przesadzasz
<kasiaswiderska> Sapkowski odzyska formę
<kasiaswiderska> po Żmii
<sysek> Diabelko: może i tak, ale mi si strasznie podobaly te opowiadania.
<kasiaswiderska> sysek: nie słuchaj go - Sapkowski wielkim pisarzem fantasy jest :)
<Diabelko> sysek: dla mnie Sapkowski ma iście genialne pomysły, ale jego dobór słów mi nie pasuje do takich książek
<Diabelko> wielkim pisarzem fantasy to jest Tolkien
<sysek> Diabelko: nie no wiesz, nie bede Cie nabijal na pal i takie tam :D
<sysek> kazdy moze miec po prostu swoje zdanie :)
<kasiaswiderska> proszę cię Diabelko- Tolkien ten nudziarz?
<Barthalion> Forma i Sapkowski, bez jaj ;f
<BlessJah> sapkowski
<Barthalion> To już nie wróci stawiam
<BlessJah> jestem w trakcie proby ognia
<BlessJah> .4
<kasiaswiderska> Chrzest Ognia
<Diabelko> kasiaswiderska: "Ten nudziarz" wykreował postacie elfów z których teraz garściami czerpie m.in. Sapkowski
<Diabelko> gdyby jego opisy nie były genialne to by to się nie przyjęło.
<BlessJah> kasiaswiderska: niech ci będzie
<sysek> az jutro wypozycze drugi tom :D
<BlessJah> hobbit fajny był
<kasiaswiderska> Pedalskie elfy Tolkiena nijak się mają do elfów Sapkowskiego.
<Diabelko> lol
<BlessJah> Diabelko: dzień kobiet jest, nie masz racji, musisz się z tym pogodzic
<Diabelko> kasiaswiderska: nie wiem czy wiesz, ale klasyczne elfy sapkowskiego w liściasto-skórzanych kubraczkach i łuczkach to właśnie tolkienowa idea
<PushUpek> w książce wcale nie były takie pedalskie ;]
<BlessJah> cpufrequtils 008: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2009
<BlessJah> polacy, wszedzie polacy
<PushUpek> ;]
<Diabelko> PushUpek: ale dlaczego osoba, która ogląda tylko film ma o tym wiedzieć?
<Psotnick> BlessJah: to chyba dobrze ;D
<kasiaswiderska> Diabelko: jasne, że wiem! :) Trochę się ponabijać nie można? :) I czytałam Tolkiena... Nawet koszmarny Silmarilion.
<kasiaswiderska> *silmarillion
<kasiaswiderska> umrzeć z nudów można.
<Diabelko> Poza tym, łeb fantasy to ma też niezrównany George Lucas
<Diabelko> i Sapkowski to naprawdę cienias na międzynarodowej arenie fantasy
<PoKrAk> poczytajcie dicka to dopiero jazda :)
<PushUpek> ekhm ekhm, SW to nie fantasy!
<PushUpek> tylko s-f
<PushUpek> a to oddzielny gatunek ;D
<Diabelko> PushUpek: fantasy w przyszłości
 * PoKrAk ma buzy ogromny wrecz gigantyczny dystans do tego co z reki polskich pisarzy i rezyserów wyhodzi
<Diabelko> definitywnie fantasy przyszłości
<PushUpek> fantasy, to smoki, miecze, elfy i takie tam ;]
<kasiaswiderska> SW to s-f
<sysek> ale sie rozgadaliscie :D
<sysek> ja tylko napisalem, ze przeczytalem opowiadania :D
<Diabelko> PushUpek: i Chubacka :D
<BlessJah> sysek: kobieta na kanale xD
<BlessJah> Cheewbacka
<PushUpek> ;]
<sysek> BlessJah: to az takie straszne :P?
<BlessJah> straszne?
<sysek> no nie wiem.
<PushUpek> Diuna jest genialna ;D SW do niej się nie umywa :D
<sysek> PushUpek: przeczytalem pierwszy tom diuny :)
<kasiaswiderska> Ale Diuna chyba nie ma dobrej ekranizacji...?
<PushUpek> nie ma
<sysek> no nie
<sysek> byla tragiczna :D
<PushUpek> najbliżej książki, to był ten miniserial
<Diabelko> SW to bardziej zaczęły się od filmów niż od książek
<kasiaswiderska> No to o czym tu rozmawiać - SW to filmy a Diuna to genialna książka.
<Diabelko> Ale jest teraz tyle książek na podstawie gwiezdnych wojen
<PushUpek> SW to foxa od bankructwa uratowało ;]
<Diabelko> że nie ma co
<Diabelko> ostatnio szukałem w bibliotece
<Diabelko> a tam było minimum 22 pozycje SW
<PoKrAk> :/ zostaje sam ze stworami heh
<sysek> PoKrAk: znowu :D?
<PushUpek> przywiąż do grzejnika :P
<PoKrAk> hehmoja na goło i wesoło wybywa rekreacyjnie
<PoKrAk> wczesniej to w robocie dłuzej siedziala
<PoKrAk> heh
<PoKrAk> piwo jest
<PoKrAk> zaraz je spac połoze i z bani
<PoKrAk> :D
<PushUpek> i meczyk?:D
<PoKrAk> piłka nozna mnie zupełnie nie interesuje
<PoKrAk> moza odpale szakis film
<PushUpek> ;]
<PoKrAk> najpierw browarek na odprezenie i młokdej antybioty
<PoKrAk> pssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssyt
<oskar_> Witam. Czy zna ktoś ruby?
<BlessJah> oskar_: #ruby
<oskar_> a to jest polski?
<BlessJah> a musi byc?
<oskar_> dobrze by było
<PoKrAk> qna mini mini żądają
<BlessJah> #ruby-pl
<BlessJah> no nic, jestes skazany na pomoc po angielsku
<BlessJah> nie po to sie uczysz jezykow od podstawowki
<oskar_> juz mam polski kanał
<sysek> czy ja dobrze czytam
<sysek> USA zaczelo ofensywe na Libie ?
<BlessJah> a tam ofensywe
<BlessJah> postrzelac pojechali
<kasiaswiderska> sysek: gdzie tak piszą?
<sysek> na tvn24
<PushUpek> na cnn nic nie pisze, więc pewnie źle czytasz :P
<sysek> no pewnie tak
<oskar_> na fakt.pl tez nic nie piszą :D
<BlessJah> aaa
<BlessJah> bo tvn sie pospieszyl
<PushUpek> raczej czytanie ze zrozumieniem się kłania ;P
<kasiaswiderska> nawet na onecie nic nie ma na ten temat :)
<PushUpek> tvn pisz, że ofensywa rządu libijskiego ruszyła na rebaliantów
<BlessJah> wiesz, jak to jest, dzwoni obama pogratulować kimowi a ten mowi ze to bylo wczoraj, putin dzwoni do polski w sprawie papieza, a ci pytaja jaki zamach
<sysek> to na cholere zdjecie jakiegos generala
<PushUpek> wypowiadał się o uzbrojeniu wojska libijskiego ;]
<sysek> i tak nie zmienia faktu, ze USA wywola kolejna wojne
<BlessJah> ojtam
<BlessJah> misje pokojowa
<sysek> ta ;)
<PushUpek> to się nazywa 'wprowadzanie demokracji w krajach trzeciego świata' ;D
<Diabelko> a co, jutro będziemy ich oślepiać blaskiem światła odbitego od płytek z ubuntu i sami się powystrzelają w akcie ślepoty?
<tar-gz> Który z klientów jabbera korzysta z gtk?
<PushUpek> pidgin?
<ktosiek> pidgin.
<Diabelko> pidgin na bank
<tar-gz> no wiem, pidgin, gajim, empathy i cos jeszce?
<ktosiek> tar-gz: tak z ciekawości: po co Ci to?
<tar-gz> ktosiek: bo programy z qt nie ładnie wyglądają na e17, empathy nie lubie a gajim ma problem z transportami.
<BlessJah> ekg2-gtk
<tar-gz> BlessJah: a to nie jest konsolowe?
<Diabelko> tar-gz: pidgin najlepszy.
<BlessJah> było
<BlessJah> teraz mozna tez na gtk
<tar-gz> Diabelko: wiem, ale ja tylko jabbera używam
<tar-gz> wolałbym gajima, ale jak mówię. Zabiera transportom autoryzacje.
<tar-gz> O! Jabbima jeszce wypróbuje!
<sysek> tar-gz: to pod qt
<tar-gz> teraz zauważyłem ...
<tar-gz> Oglądał ktos Dextera?
<Nerihsa> kreskowke :?
<Diabelko> Normalnie zapytałbym czy kreskówkę, czy serial
<Diabelko> ale oglądałem oba.
<tar-gz> Diabelko: serial
<tar-gz> http://i.imgur.com/gWWIb.png
<rafu_007> witam :)
<Psotnick> tar-gz: postawiłbyś coś normalnego, a nie dystrybucję bazyjącą na dystrybucji bazującej na Debianie ;D
<tar-gz> ja mam lmde
<rafu_007> gra ktos w LoL'a ?
<Mussious> jesteś lolaśny
<Mussious> :)
<Psotnick> tar-gz: whatever ;D
<rafu_007> League of legend :P
<Mussious> :D
<rafu_007> a jak sie dostac do niby dysku wine ?:
<Psotnick> ~/.wine/dosdrives
<Mussious> /home/user/.wine
<rafu_007> dziwne
<Psotnick> s/dosdrives/dosdevices/
<rafu_007> ten katalog jest ukryty prawda ?
<Psotnick> yup
<rafu_007> a jak go odkryc ?
<kikokos> hej
<Diabelko> chyba alt+e najszybciej
<Diabelko> o ile to był ten skrót :P
<rafu_007> bo windowsowy instalator nie widzi ;p
<Diabelko> a, ty tak go chcesz odkryć
<rafu_007> czesc
<rafu_007> no chce tego lola zainstalowac
<kikokos> mam problem z polskimi znakami, nie widać ich w żadnym edytorze, domyślnie są ? i cyfry, podobnie w vlc
<rafu_007> i mysle ze najlepiej na bedzie na tej niby pratycji wine
<sysek> wgralem stery z xorg edgers i mi chrome dziwnie strony przewija -_-
<kikokos> nie mogę znaleźć nic w google bo najczęściej ludzie mają problem z niemożliwością pisania polskich znaków a to u mnie działa
<Psotnick> masz 'krzki'?
<kikokos> domyślam się że coś z kodowaniem.. ale nie wiem co dalej zrobić, a xfce
<Psotnick> kikokos: mplayer ;D
<kikokos> Psotnick, nie nie krzaki cyfry i inne
<kikokos> Psotnick, nie działa też w mousepad
<Psotnick> mplayer/iconv
<kikokos> Psotnick, ale edytory tekstu tez padły ,mam nie tylko napisy
<Psotnick> najlepiej sobie śmignij napisy na UTF-8 iconvem
<Psotnick> ahm
<Psotnick> może locale :)
<kikokos> wpisałem reconfigure locales
<kikokos> i pl_PL.UTF-8... up-to-date
<kikokos> inne en_ też up-to-date
<kikokos> nie mam pojęcia dlaczego tak się stało
<kikokos> a) aktualizowałem system b) dopisałem sobie xorg.conf (bo nie było w 10.10 by wymusić niższą rozdzielczość)
<kikokos> jak czytam to xorg odpowiada tylko za klawiaturę... więc chyba nie to
<kikokos> jest gdzieś w systemie miejsce na ustawienie kodowania plików, cyz czytania ich?
<Psotnick> kodowanie plików można ustawić w większości edytorów
<Psotnick> a jak nie ma to w większości odpowiadają za to locale
<kikokos> czyli coś nie tak z locale jednak
<Psotnick> niekoniecznie
<kikokos> jakieś inne polecenie prócz dpkgreconfigurelocales?
<sysek> locale-gen
<kikokos> syngress, wygenerował up-to-date
<kikokos> sysek, znaczy
<kikokos> hmm wpisałem locale i widzę że mam ustawione en_US utf-8 jak to zmienić na pl?
<kikokos> (system mam po ang)
<BlessJah>  /etc/locale.gen?
<kikokos> BlessJah, nie mam takowego
<BlessJah> manuale ubuntu czytaj
<foreste> czesc
<kikokos> hej
<foreste> \kto  uzywal serwerow linuxpl ?
<Psotnick> ja miałem zamiar, ale w końcu z żadnego nie korzystam ;)
<mati75> foreste: poczytaj sobie o ich zabezpieczeniach
<sysek> jak to jest z lts
<sysek> zadnych nowych wersji programow nie bedzie i wszystko jest zamrozone czy jak?
<SimonPHOENIX> jestem spowrotem
<rafu_007> pomoze ktos ze sterami do radeona 5650?
<SimonPHOENIX> co tam znowu?
<rafu_007> ?
<SimonPHOENIX> rafu_007, nie ma sterownikow producenta do wyboru tam?
<rafu_007> to tak
<rafu_007> niby zaistalowalem w 10.10 pl remix sterowniki dodatkowe
<torrocus> bry
<SimonPHOENIX> ale?
<rafu_007> wlasnosciowe zapewne
<rafu_007> ale np panel ati ccc mi nie dziala
<Ciaho> http://allegro.pl/creative-sound-blaster-audigy-es-5-1-sb0160-gw-fv-i1479493119.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6cpd34l> (at allegro.pl)
<Ciaho> opłaca sie?
<rafu_007> playonlinux krzyczy ze nie mam akceleracji
<rafu_007> no i mam grafike hybrydowa
<rafu_007> laptop acer aspire 5820tg
<SimonPHOENIX> Ciaho, jasne
<SimonPHOENIX> rafu_007, no ja tam nie mialem z tym problemu po zainstalowaniu sterownikow nawet na alienware m17x10 gdzie pod windows dzialaja gorzej, myslalem ze z crossfire bedzie problem ale tez dziala
<SimonPHOENIX> dlatego lubie ubu ;)
<rafu_007> hmm
<Ciaho> http://allegro.pl/karta-dzwiekowa-sound-blaster-audigy-4-i1495765840.html  a to?
<rafu_007> a moglbys mi tak przyblizyc jakie sterowniki i jak mam je zainstalowac?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda, Quintasan: kolejny Polak ubiega się o status developera Ubuntu ;)
<SimonPHOENIX> no w administracja tam masz sterowniki
<SimonPHOENIX> i wybierasz co potrzebujesz, najlepiej wszystkie
<SimonPHOENIX> instalujesz, robisz restart i dziala
<rafu_007> sterowniki ?
<rafu_007> w synapticu ?
<rafu_007> czy te wlasnosciowe ?
<fi9o> Ktos gajima z transportami uzywa?
<SimonPHOENIX> rafu_007, nie, te wlasnosciowe
<rafu_007> no mam zainstalowane
<rafu_007> i nie stykaja
<SimonPHOENIX> masz crossfire?
<SimonPHOENIX> rafu_007, probowales szukac na ati ?
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: kto?
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: hrw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarcinJuszkiewicz/DeveloperApplicationForUniverseContributor
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/33xoqvo> (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Quintasan> byłoby miło jakby się tu pokazał :)
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: no coś ty... to jest typ gościa, którego interesuje tylko $$$
<Quintasan> >Linaro
<ari-tczew> przyjmuje zlecenia od Canonical, ale chyba nie jest na stałe zatrudniony
<Quintasan> powodzenia w zabawach z ARMem
<SimonPHOENIX> rafu_007, http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=136325
<SimonPHOENIX> jakies issue znajduje dla Twojej karty
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: pamiętam jak wszedł na #ubuntu-motu i zaoferował pomoc w rozwoju Ubuntu... odpłatnie
<Quintasan> :O
<Quintasan> No nic, nie każdy musi lubić pracę pro bono publico
<rafu_007> nie mam crossfire
<rafu_007> mam ta ati
<rafu_007> i wbudowana intela na i5
<SimonPHOENIX> rafu_007, poczytaj tam co Ci dalem link, tam pisza chyba o tym
<rafu_007> czytam wlasnie :)
<SimonPHOENIX> http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/10/ubuntu-1010-and-ati-proprietary-drivers.html
<SimonPHOENIX> albo to ;) hehe
<Dreadlish> fglrxa nie potraficie zainstalować?
<SimonPHOENIX> As a ATI card user you may know that proprietary drivers suck.
<rafu_007> mozna tak powiedziec ze nie umiem
<rafu_007> jestem z pokolenia okienek ;p
<Dreadlish> ati.amd.com
<Dreadlish> ściągasz, dajesz uprawnienia, załączasz z prawami roota, jest cacy
<rafu_007> to zes mi powiedzial :)
<rafu_007> ale co sciagam ?
<rafu_007> i to sie nadpisze ?
<Dreadlish> to sie nie nadpisze
<rafu_007> czy musze usunac te obecne wlasnosciowki ?
<Dreadlish> tylko sie wsadzi jako fglrx
<Dreadlish> i musisz wyrąbać
<rafu_007> co wyrabac?
<Dreadlish> obecne
<Dreadlish> =.=
<Mhrok> Dobry!
<m477> Panowie zobaczcie, jak robie pinga to mam mega laga pomimo iz miedzy pakietami jest 3x ms http://pastebin.com/7Q92vSsL
<Dreadlish> dysk od lapa - linux is back
<Dreadlish> szkoda że tylko arch
<Dreadlish> ale zaraz to ogarniemy ;d
<t0m3k> siema
<t0m3k> możecie doradzić programy do zgrywania kaset wideo przez Tuner TV
<t0m3k> TVTime normalnie daje obraz, dźwięk jest przez wejście liniowe
<t0m3k> VLC daje tylko dźwięk
<t0m3k> dwa dni męczę google i już się zmęczyłem :(
<Diabelko> Odpal oba na raz
<Diabelko> i potem scalaj.
<t0m3k> ale TVTime nie ogarnia nagrywania w ogóle, tylko odtwarza
<m477> moze ktos na to rzucic okiem http://pastebin.com/ReW7UeBf ?
<t0m3k> rzuciłem, i co?
<m477> skad ten lag?
<m477> na 12 sekund
<m477> tak mam caly czas od kilku dni
<m477> z czym sie nie polacze
<t0m3k> ping masz dobry, a co znaczy ten time? we wcześniejszych wersjach programu tego nie widziałem ;>
<t0m3k> idę męczyć tuner ;]
<manishe_> m477: traceroute google.pl
<manishe_> m477: nslookup google.pl
<manishe_> pokaz
<manio> ttl=2 któredy to musi lecieć
<m477> manishe_: http://pastebin.com/M9NhbzSt
<manishe_> zainstaluj traceroute
<Dreadlish> to mnie rozwala
<m477> manishe_: to bedzie w nieskonczonosc dzialac?
<manishe_> nie
<manishe_> poczekaj
<manishe_> jak sie nie konczy, znaczy, ze niedobrze.
<m477> http://pastebin.com/qCfXr6LV
<manishe_> to uczelniana siec?
<Dreadlish> daleko coś lepci
<manishe_> jemu te pakiety serwery dns odbijaja 192.168.240.1 i .2
<manishe_> From 192.168.240.1: icmp_seq=2 Redirect Host(New nexthop: 192.168.240.2)
<manishe_> czyli dns serwer jakis redirect robi
<m477> tak
<m477> co z tym zrobic?
<m477> wczesniej tak nie bylo
<manishe_> to uczelniana siec, agh ?
<manishe_> czy co
<m477> y
<manishe_> no to idz do admina
<manishe_> i powiedz, ze cos maja pochrzanione
<manishe_> bo na twoim kompie wszystko ok.
<m477> ale na widowsie nie mam tego problemu
<manishe_> powtorz te komendy z windows w takim razie i pokaz nam wyniki
<m477> z tym ze akurat X w ssh nie dzialaja nie wiem czemu
<manishe_> czy taki sam dns bedzie
<m477> dns?
<manishe_> traceroute=tracert w windzie
<m477> a jakie to bedzie mialo znacznie?
<manishe_> u ciebie dns to 192.168.240.1, chyba tak
<manishe_> i od odbija zapytania do 192.168.240.2
<manishe_> zamiast poprawnie rozwiazac
<m477> sam nic z tym nie zrobie?
<Dreadlish> a gie ha
<manishe_> mozna na sztywno inny dns wpisac, jaki chcesz
<manishe_> ale trzeba sprawdzic, czy to na pewno to
<manishe_> a wpisz po IP tylko ping do googla
<m477> wiec co najlepiej teraz zrobic
<manishe_> i sprawdz;)
<manishe_> ping 74.125.230.144
<m477> jak po ip ?
<manishe_> tak
<m477> tak idzie ladnie
<m477> nadal jest From 192.168.240.1: icmp_seq=2 Redirect Host(New nexthop: 192.168.240.2)
<m477> ale nie zawiesza
<m477> sie na tak dlugo
<manishe_> pojebane maja cos w sieci:P
<manishe_> to jest pewne
<m477> no ostatnio cos 'modernizowali'
<manishe_> :D
<manishe_> pisz do admina od razu, w koncu za to placisz ,nie?
<m477> nom
<manishe_> skopiuj mu te 3 wyniki + ten ping po ip
<rafu_007> ma ktos pomysl jak wlaczyc akceleracje 3d dla zwyklego usera ?
<rafu_007> bo mi dziala tylko dla roota
<m477> manishe_: i co mam napisac ze dnsa odbija?
<manishe_> m477: muli ci neta, czy cos?
<manishe_> czy tylko ten ping Cie martwi?
<manishe_> rafu_007: akceleracje 3D w czym?
<m477> manishe_:  nie, mam tu jest log z rozmowy z adminem chyba http://wklej.org/id/489365/
<m477> tak tylko ssh mi muli
<manishe_> aha
<manishe_> czyli takie przekierowanie maja
<manishe_> tylko, ze priorytetow nie ma na port ssh
<manishe_> i twoje pakiety ida rowno z p2p i innym syfem pewnie..
<m477> i co z tym mozna zrobic?
<m477> bo nic sie nie da zrobic przez ssh
<m477> bo jak wpisze ls to po 15 sekundach mam odpowiedz
<m477> a mi do pracy jest potrzebne to
<manishe_> no to pisz i magluj ich dalej
<office> i nic nie wymaglujesz
<manishe_> :D
<m477> manishe_: ale to nie tlumaczy ze mam tak 24 h na dobe
<manishe_> m477: mi tego nie mow, tylko im.
<manishe_> poza tym, niedawno mowiles, ze na windows wszystko dziala?
<office> a dokad Ty sie laczysz tym ssh
<office> czy jak skads tam do siebie sie laczysz masz takie lagi ?
<m477> manishe_: no tak mi sie wydaje ale X nie tuneluje
<m477> manishe_: jak loguje sie przez ssh na server uczelniany to dziala ok i jak z tego servera sie przez ssh znow lacze to tez ok
<manishe_> m477: z windy, tak?
<m477> nie
<Dreadlish> `time
<m477> jak lacze sie z akademika do servera docelowego to muli, a jak lacze sie najpierw z uczelnianym i potem do docelowego to dziala ok
<manishe_> fak:D
<manishe_> to ladnie maja namieszane
<manishe_> haha 404 w googlu :D
<manishe_> pierwszy raz widze:D
<m477> admin mowi ze dziwne
<m477> i ze ogolnie wszystko ok
<m477> bo niby te servery dzialaja tak samo
<m477> te same przekierowania itp
<m477> bo to cala siec jedna jest
<SimonPHOENIX> kurde, kolejny problem
<SimonPHOENIX> http://pastie.org/1648335 co tu nie gra? tzn wiadomo ze nie gra, ale wie ktos co zjebalem?
<moper> czesc
<syngress> ok/clear
<syngress> yyy nie udalo sie ... witam
<moper> mam takie pytanko, probowalem znalezc odpowiedz w necie, ale wszystkiego probowalem i nic nie skutkuje - jak ogladam film (totem'em) to tak jakby przecinal sie obraz na pol i widac nierownosc pomiedzy gorna a dolna czescia
<moper> nasilone zwykle kiedy zmienia sie duza czesc obrazu
<moper> czyli np szybki ruch kamera
<syngress> moper: jaki masz procesor ?
<moper> odznaczylem efekty->animacje w compiz fusion icon (bo taka porade znalazlem), ale nie poskutkowalo
<Natasza> '
<moper> amd athlon x2 dual core 64
<moper> 1.9GHz
<manishe_> a zobacz w vlc czy tez tak bedzie (to inny odtwarzacz)
<moper> ten sam efekt, a nawet nieco gorzej to wyglada bo lekko przycina;)
<syngress> sprawdź jeszcze mplayer'a z nakładka smplayer
<manishe_> jaka karta graficzna, pewnie jakis radeon?
<manishe_> sterowniki skad instalowales?
<moper> geforce 8200
<moper> system sam sie zapytal o sterownik do grafiki, wybralem nvidia (173) i mulily filmy ogladane via www
<moper> zainstalowalem drugi z listy
<moper> wersja current
<moper> i jest o wiele lepiej
<moper> ten sam efekt w smplayer;)
<Mhrok> hajlajtnij mnie ktoś proszę :)
<syngress> moze centrum ustawień Nvidia, czy jak to się tam zwie .
<syngress> tam pogmyraj
<moper> pogrzebie, jak znajde rozwiazanie to sie pochwale:
<moper> ;)
<syngress> moper: konfiguracja (zakładam że masz ten 1GB ramu) powinna udźwignąć filmidła ..
<syngress> pozostaje dłubać w ustawieniach (mogę się mylić, popytaj jeszcze) ..
<moper> ok, dzieki
<qermit> moper: windowsa zainstalowałem i odrazu pomogło
<moper> taa, to rozwiazanie tez znam;)
<qermit> wymieniłem grafikę na ATI i też działąło dużo lepiejk
<termi> qermit: do spania :)
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-09
 * tssu witam (hi everyone) 
<m477> cze
<lisu> re
 * lisu poszedł z rana hasłować kompy
<lisu> wrr, panie złe, ze im rujnuje prace i wprowadzam zamęt do ogólnie panującego ładu
 * PoKrAk vita
<lisu> siema PoKrAk
<lisu> co tam pozno dZI\s?
<lisu> kurde ruska klawiatura
<PoKrAk> heh jak pozno
<PoKrAk> normalnie :)
<lisu> ty nie od 7 robisz?
<PoKrAk> nie od 8
<lisu> e to lajcik
<tar-gz> Siemka
<dKc_> siemka, kompresorze, co słychać?:)
<dKc_> pewnie tak skompresowales wiadomosc, ze az do mnie nie doszla...
<dKc_> no cóż...
<Nerihsa> meow
<dKc_> głask
<SimonPHOENIX__> Hejsan!
<PoKrAk> heja
<SimonPHOENIX__> PoKrAk, potrafisz obliczyc ile ta maszyna jest w stanie obsluzyc uzytkownikow w jednym czasie? http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/eq10
<mati75> SimonPHOENIX__: nie polecan hetzner
<SimonPHOENIX__> mati75, czemu?
<mati75> lekka porażka
<mati75> dyski padają
<mati75> banują maszyny bez powodu
<SimonPHOENIX__> znam stalego klienta hetzner i nie narzeka nigdy
<SimonPHOENIX__> chwali sobie
<mati75> ja mam prawie rok i czas na zmiane
<SimonPHOENIX__> to co polecasz?
<mati75> hmm
<mati75> jakiś konkretny kraj?
<SimonPHOENIX__> europa i azja
<mati75> z azji nie znam
<mati75> francuski ovh działa znośnie
<mati75> tylko droższych maszynach
<gjm> Bry
<shpaq> mornin'
<OkropNick> wie ktos czym sie rozni linux-image-2.6.32-314-ec2 od linux-image-2.6.32-30-generic ?
<OkropNick> chodzi mi o ec2 vs generic
<kklimonda> OkropNick: jest przycięty pod ec2 - znacznie mniej rzeczy wkompilowanych w kernel,  trochę rzeczy inaczej ustawionych
<OkropNick> kklimonda: chodzi o "chmure" Amazon?
<kklimonda> tak
<OkropNick> dzieki
<winter> bry
<banex> \o
<kaitoon> da się powiedzieć poleceniu wget, żeby pobierał dane ze strony http://adres.pl/kategoria/*
<kaitoon> czyli wszystko co jest w danej kategorii ?
<winter> -r
<winter> i ograiczyć poziom wnikania w linki
<winter> man wget ogólnie
<qermit> kaitoon: napisz sobie skrypt parsujący
<kaitoon> dzięki zaraz coś wykombinuję;]
<banex> wszystko sie da, jak sie umie
<banex> ;>
<banex> jak sie nie umie, to trzeba sie naumic
<sysek> wpadlem na glupi pomysl, jak to sie dzieje, ze koles w gta3 zamyka drzwi
<mati75> re
<foreste> czessc
<winter> o/
<foreste> http://www.wklejto.pl/91588
<foreste> crash kde4
<foreste> na 1 koncie
<foreste> na innych jest ok
<manishe_> kochane kde;)
<manishe_> hehe
<DaZ> soa#1.
<foreste> jak to naprawic bez wywalania.kdde folderu ?
<foreste> teraaz jestem na koncie 2
<foreste> test
<foreste> i naa root tez jest ok
<manishe> a kiedy wywala
<manishe> przy logowaniu czy co
<DaZ> gui z roota++
<foreste> mam konto forreste
<foreste> jak laduduje kde
<foreste> zatrzymuje sie na ikonce dysku twardego
<foreste> klikam guzikiem debug mi pokazujje ze byl craash kdeinit kdee sesion i kde deamon
<foreste> tfu
<foreste> niee debug
<foreste> tylko okno z ikonaa z biedronka ;d
<foreste> czy jakos tak
<foreste> co mu mozeee nie pasowac ?
<DaZ> jaką biedronką, ffs
<foreste> tzn
<foreste> te okno bledu co kde4 ma
<foreste> kiedy jakasss aplikacja ma errorr
<DaZ> no nic, nieistotne
<DaZ> .xsession-errors?
<foreste> to wlasnie wkleilem
<DaZ> uhm
<DaZ> raczej magii z tego nie będzie, zbekapuj sobie to całe .kde i spróbuj znaleźć od którego konfigu sie wywala [;
<DaZ> a robiłeś coś z tym kde ostatnio?
<foreste> mhmm kde nic
<foreste> aktulizowalem system
<foreste> ale potym raaz odpalil
<foreste> alee opeery  nie chcial odpalic
<foreste> zresetowaleem i amba oo
<sysek> kurcze
<sysek> meczy mnie to
<sysek> jak oni to zrobili
<DaZ> co? :f
<sysek> no w gta3
<sysek> ze koles zamyka drzwi np jesli nie zamknie
<sysek> podczas jazdy
<sysek> :D
<DaZ> jakieś strasznie trudne sie nie wydaje
<Wizard> ale co jest w tym trudnego?
<DaZ> nawet pod kazde puszczenie gazu mogą sobie podpiąć sprawdzanie czy drzwi były zamykane :f
<Wizard> że nie da się tak zrobić w rzeczywistości?
<DaZ> na co komu rzeczywistość
<sysek> no wlasnie myslalem o jakims statusie, ktory komunikuje, ze drzwi nie sa zamkniete, ale cos co sprawdza typ boolean
<DaZ> ale ty mądrze brzmisz.
<sysek> lol
<Wizard> a skąd wiesz, że boolean?
<Wizard> może kąt otwarcia w radianach? :D
<sysek> nie wiem skad wiem.
<sysek> po prostu tak rzucilem
<spieva> witam
<lisu_> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu_> it works :D
 * Psotnick pograłby w coś, tylko nie ma w co
<shiira> siema
<Nerihsa> ohayo
<lisu_> hej, sluchajta, który edytor audio ma opcję generowania kodów dtmf? oczywiście pod ubuntu
<PoKrAk> :/ hmmm
<PoKrAk> audiacity ???
<shiira> google tylko 547 zaindeksowalo :)
<shiira> ups nie tu ;)
<McMorn> Możecie mi podać jakiś w miarę dobry program do programowania graficznego (linuxowy odpowiednik Borland Builder C++)?
<Mussious> Geany
<McMorn> dzięki :)
<frimer> gvim ;]
<Mussious> Nie ma zaco
<BlessJah> programowanie graficzne?
<Mussious> za co*
<Mussious> sorry
<Mussious> pomieszało mi się z IDE
<kklimonda> McMorn: Qt Creator
<Mussious> a to nie znam
<frimer> a gtk?
<kklimonda> McMorn: będziesz miał cały zestaw - dobrą bibliotekę, porządny edytor i fajne narzędzie do tworzenia interfejsu.
<kklimonda> frimer: nie ma nic dobrego dla Gtk+
<kklimonda> Anjuta + glade
<kklimonda> ale glade ssie
<kklimonda> i Anjuta też w sumie ssie
<kklimonda> więc najlepszy jest vim/emacs
<kklimonda> i pisanie interfejsu bezpośrednio w C
<frimer> kklimonda: dzieki
<kklimonda> ale prawdę mówiąc zaczynam się powoli skłaniać ku opinii, że Gtk+ jednak powinno już umrzeć
<BlessJah> kklimonda: jest poza KDE jakies duze DE na Qt?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie ma
<BlessJah> no wlasnie
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ale Qt będzie pełnoprawną biblioteką w nowych Ubuntu
<BlessJah> developerzy kde przypomnieli sobie w koncu o stabilnosci?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: mnie tam zwisa KDE
<BlessJah> jesli gtk umrze, umrze gnome, xfce i sporo innych
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ale prawda jest taka, że Gtk+ jest sporo w tyle za Qt
<BlessJah> tak samo jak kde w pewnych kwestiach za gnome
<kklimonda> BlessJah: no i? Ja mówię o bibliotece a nie o DE
<kklimonda> zawsze uważałem, że GNOME jest lepsze od KDE ale Qt jest lepsze od Gtk+ ;)
<BlessJah> uwazasz ze gtk powinno umrzec
<kklimonda> BlessJah: uważam, że dwa toolkity to o jeden za dużo
<DaZ> dlatego gtk należy zburzyć
<kklimonda> BlessJah: z Gtk+ coś musi być źle, jeżeli ludzie je wybierają zamiast Qt "bo popularne dystrybucje nie mają Qt zainstalowanego standardowo, i tylko aplikacje napisane w Gtk+ mogą się znaleść na płycie"
<BlessJah> mozliwe ze gtk jest w tyle i powinno powoli odejsc w niebyt
<kklimonda> Qt brakuje teraz dwóch rzeczy - biblioteki do dconf, i porządnej integracji z gvfs.
<BlessJah> ale dopoki na qt nie oparto zadnego porzadnego DE, nie ma ono szans zeby wyprzec calkowicie qt
<DaZ> na co komu dconf :f
<kklimonda> BlessJah: czemu?
<BlessJah> bo nie ma DE
<BlessJah> wiec gtk musi byc
<kklimonda> DaZ: bo zapisywanie konfiguracji w plikach jest bez sensu
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ale czemu?
<DaZ> mnie tam kde sie podoba.
<BlessJah> jak gtk ma umrzec jak jego smierc oznacza smierc wiekszosc porzadnych DE?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: deweloperzy Qt sporo czasu poświęcili by Qt dobrze się integrowało w środowisku Gtk+
<kklimonda> BlessJah: no ale brak dobrego DE na Qt nie oznacza, że nie można pisać aplikacji w Qt
<BlessJah> moze inaczej, programy moze beda pisane na qt
<BlessJah> ale i tak i tak bedzie gtk na komputerze
<kklimonda> BlessJah: jeżeli by tak coraz więcej ludzi robiło, to w końcu ktoś by zaczął pisać nowe DE z Qt
<kklimonda> BlessJah: Unity 2D jest napisane w Qt ;)
<kklimonda> no będzie
<BlessJah> moze unity cos zmieni
<kklimonda> tak samo jak teraz 90% ludzi ma Gtk+ i Qt zainstalowane
<BlessJah> mowimy o dwoch roznych sprawach
<BlessJah> i obaj mamy racje
<SimonPHOENIX> hello
<SimonPHOENIX> jaki program pod windows uzywa zakonczen linii kodu jak w linux_
<SimonPHOENIX> ?
<winter> chodzi ci o edytor tekstu?
<SimonPHOENIX> taa
<winter> to pewnie gvim
<Siefny> #peb.pl
<Siefny> sorr nie tu :P
<Siefny> ja ogolnie przychodze z dosc nie typowym zagadnieniem...ciekawy jestem czy ktos pomoze mi to rozkminic..nie do konca jest to zwiazane z ubuntu ale sie troche laczy i w sumie nie chce mi sie na forach pisac bo 50% osob pisze zebym googlowal itp. a robilem to z kilka dni juz :P
<kklimonda> Siefny: możesz napisać a my ocenimy jak bardzo związane z Ubuntu
<BlessJah> Siefny: notepad++, wordpad, pare innych
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie ten nick ;)
<BlessJah> masz racje
<BlessJah> ale simon poszedl wiec tabem bym nie uzupelnil
<Siefny> a wiec tak kojarzy ktos co moze byc przyczyna jak kompa rwie ,dziala non stop jak byu w zwolnionym tempie. myslalem ze winda reinstal dalej to samo stawialem na dysk zmienilem na inny dalej to samo, mysle ramy zaminilem na inne dalej to samo, update biosu niic nie dal, karta grafiki zminiona na inaa tez nic ramy tez odpadaja bo zastopilem swoimi i nic...caly czas winda muli jak porabana...obcizenie
<Siefny> procka skacze 15-60% raz skoczylo na 100 i tak trzymalo....
<BlessJah> winda?
<Siefny> myslalem ze to wina plyty i proca i sie poddlaem ale uwaga uruchamiam libe cd z ubuntu i dziala w miare plynie..
<Siefny> tzn plynnie jak na live cd :D
<Siefny> tzn wiesz na winde to chcialem bo to komp dziewczyny...ja ogolnie uzywam ubuntu caly czas u siebie :P
<Siefny> dlatego tu zajrzalem, liczylem ze moze ktos podsunie jakis pomysl
<elwin013> Cześć :)
<Siefny> czyli nikt nie ma zadnych pomyslow ??
<Siefny> elwin013 cze
<SimonPHOENIX> kurwa no, uzywam tego notepad++ i nie moge napisac poprawnie echo w bash w nim
<SimonPHOENIX> pod win
<SimonPHOENIX> :/
<Enlik> Wut
<Nerihsa> nyoro~n
<SimonPHOENIX> # !/bin/bash w ogole tego sie uzywa jeszcze?
<Enlik> Pod windowsem nie
<BlessJah> #!/usr/bin/env bash
<BlessJah> whereis bash
<BlessJah> bash: /usr/local/bin/bash
<BlessJah> ja widzisz bash nie zawsze siedzi tam gdzie siedzi
<SimonPHOENIX> BlessJah, nie widzi tego, /bin/bash to dobra lokalizacja ale mi bad interpreter wyskakuje
<BlessJah> sprawdz catem czy ci nie zawalilo znakow konca linii czy cuś
<SimonPHOENIX> no wlasnie zawalilo, dlatego pytalem o edytor pod win7 dla skryptow bash
<BlessJah> sprawdz ustawienia w notepad++
<BlessJah> na pewno umie
<BlessJah> ale niekoniecznie ma tak domyslnie
<SimonPHOENIX> ze niby /bin/bash^M
<SimonPHOENIX> czyli lipa?
<BlessJah> sprawdz ustawienia npp
<Pokrak> Re
<SimonPHOENIX> mam ze unix script file czyli ok tak mysle
<Pokrak> Co psujecie
<BlessJah> komputer SimonPHOENIX-a
<Pokrak> :) młotkiem ?
<BlessJah> barbarzyńca
<BlessJah> my stosujemy bardziej wyrafinowane metody
<Pokrak> Miecze świetlne?
<BlessJah> SimonPHOENIX: przyklej kostkę z boku obudowy, powinna być trochę lepka
<BlessJah> SimonPHOENIX: jak jest za duża, to spokojnie ugniataj, jest jak plastelina, nie wybuchnie bez zapalnika
<BlessJah> jak skończysz to ci powiem jak zamontować zapalnik i detonator
<BlessJah> btw, kupiłeś czasowy czy radiowy?
<SimonPHOENIX> radiowy, z bandit rock
 * Pokrak naciska przez przypadek przycisk detonaora
 * KiFka hi
<BlessJah> hej
<karmelek> rzuci mi ktos okiem na kod? bo za cholere nie widze czemu sie pierdzieli
<karmelek> http://ideone.com/QxVUt
<PoKrAk> re
<foreste> lol
<foreste> od zeraa uatawialem kde
<SimonPHOENIX> czy na ubu to teraz skrypty sie domyslnie w bash otwieraja? bo mi dalej pisza ze ?#!/bin/bash no such file or directory, gdzie tam jest ten plik
<foreste> cos jeblo w .local w home/foreste xxd
<KiFka> foreste, .... nie przeklinal
<foreste> jak wywalilem  kde ruszylo xd
<KiFka> przeklinaj*
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: domyślnie otwierają się w /bin/sh jak zawsze
<PoKrAk> whereis bash --> bash: /bin/bash /etc/bash.bashrc /usr/share/man/man1/bash.1.gz
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: zamiast ?#!/bin/bash powinno być #!/bin/bash
<BlessJah> ?#!/bin/bash
<SimonPHOENIX> karmelek, %d jest dla typu double, nie dla int
<SimonPHOENIX> czyli zmiennoprzecinkowe
<SimonPHOENIX> dlatego Ci nie dziala
<SimonPHOENIX> kklimonda, no ale tak wlasnie mam, tylko mi taki blad wyskoczyl
<foreste> poprostu zal.ru
<karmelek> SimonPHOENIX: to co mu tam dac
<SimonPHOENIX> karmelek, wez tam to int zmien na double i pozniej mozesz przekonwertowac
<foreste> przez 1,5h jest ok a dzis taki zal.ru
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: no to pewnie masz coś źle
<karmelek> SimonPHOENIX: a dla inta?
<foreste> 1,5 roku*
<SimonPHOENIX> zamiast int n,i,silnia;
<SimonPHOENIX> daj double n,i,silnia;
<SimonPHOENIX> zadziala
<karmelek> i see
<SimonPHOENIX> bo probojesz scanf typ double a zmienna jest typu int
<SimonPHOENIX> albo wyswietlaj int
<SimonPHOENIX> ale wydaje mi sie ze wartosci beda zmiennoprzecinkowe
<BlessJah> silnia zmiennoprzecinkowa?
<SimonPHOENIX> BlessJah, nie, ale on cos tam liczy nie?
<SimonPHOENIX> dlatego pisze ze albo zmieni int na double albo niech wyswietla int
<SimonPHOENIX> czyli %i
<BlessJah> silnia to iloczym wszystkich naturalnych nie wiekszych niz n
<BlessJah> sprawdzilem na wiki
<BlessJah> czyli n moze byc double (choc i float powinien wystarczyc)
<BlessJah> ale silnia i $i powinny byc intami
<karmelek> SimonPHOENIX: silnia jest calkowita ;P
<karmelek> ale dzieki
<SimonPHOENIX> karmelek, wiec uzyj %i zamiast %d i tyle
<SimonPHOENIX> karmelek, to czemu masz silnia*=i;
<SimonPHOENIX> ?
<SimonPHOENIX> ok, trza wracac do roboty, czemu mam ten znak ?
<SimonPHOENIX> dajcie mi prosze jakis edytor basha
<PoKrAk> nano, mcedit
<BlessJah> SimonPHOENIX: putty+nano/vim
<tar-gz> Hail!
<karmelek> SimonPHOENIX: vi :D
<SimonPHOENIX> pobieram eclipse pod win, sproboje dodac plugin dla shell
<Enlik> karmelek: nie chce mi sie dokladnie czytac, pomogli Ci z tym kodem?
<karmelek> ta tak
<Enlik> (%d DLA INTÓW)
<Enlik> btw
<karmelek> Enlik: tzn jak ten scanf dla int ma wygladac poprawnie w koncu?
<BlessJah> %I
<BlessJah> %i
<Enlik> Nie...
<BlessJah> podobno
<Enlik> :/
<karmelek> printf("%d", &n)
<BlessJah> shifta za dlugo wcisnietego trzymalem
<Enlik> karmelek: on wymaga miejsca, w którym ma umieścić wartość, wiec: &n
<karmelek> i see
<Enlik> Printf bez &
<karmelek> pol rou pascala dziwne rzeczy robi z czlowiekiem
<karmelek> scanf :P
<Enlik> Można inaczej, dać wskaźnik do inta, wtedy byłoby przy scanf n - ale z drugiej strony nieco inaczej przy odczytywaniu wartości (wyłuskanie)
<SimonPHOENIX> nieno, wykonczy mnie ten edytor
<Psotnick> jaki?
<SimonPHOENIX> npp
<kklimonda> to używaj emacsa jak wszyscy
<Enlik> Hyh.
<Enlik> Ja też na Windowsie sobie Geany sprawiłem, polecam
<karmelek> ;]
<karmelek> geany fajne
<Enlik> Nom
<karmelek> zwlascza ze terminal pod reka
<Psotnick> kklimonda: używasz emacsa?
<Enlik> Wykrywanie rodzaju wcięć, …
<kklimonda> Psotnick: tak
<Psotnick> a fe!
 * Enlik się odsuwa
<Enlik> :)
<kklimonda> Psotnick: meh, emacs ma całkiem dobry wbudowany edytor
<Psotnick> nie zawsze jest wbudowany ;)
<Psotnick> aha ma całkiem dobry ;)
<Psotnick> źle przeczytałem
<kklimonda> emacs znacznie bardziej mi pasuje niż vim prawdę mówiąc
<Enlik> A da się, żeby używal zmiennej EDITOR? EDITOR=vi emacs? ;P
<Psotnick> emacs ma dziwne sterowanie
<Psotnick> ale można się przez sendmail włamywać
<kklimonda> Enlik: emacs ma tryb viper
<kklimonda> (czyli pseudo vim)
<kklimonda> ale nie korzystam, bo taki sobie
<Enlik> Yhy
<Psotnick> ja używam vim/geany/nano
<tar-gz> Które dystrybucje maja możliwość instalacje e17?
<BlessJah> wszystkie?
<tar-gz> W każdej jest  w repo ;>?
<BlessJah> skompiluj soboe
<tar-gz> no własnie nie chce mi się kompilować.;
<tar-gz> Coś na lapa bym postawił.
<BlessJah> to mamy wymienić teraz ten pierdylion dystrybucji który istnieje?
<BlessJah> community/e-svn 57517-1 (e17-svn) Enlightenment window manager DR17 (aka e17)
<BlessJah> archlinux ma, archa se postaw
<Enlik> PCLinuxOS ma z tym ładnie też
<Psotnick> Debian też ma
<BlessJah> ale archlinux lepszy
<Psotnick> a pokrakos ma nawet wbudowany ;)
<Psotnick> BlessJah: a czy ja powiedziałem, że nie :D
<BlessJah> po co jakieś protezy wymieniasz?
<BlessJah> skoro archlinux lepszy?
<Psotnick> bo chciał :D
<BlessJah> tar-gz: archa stawiaj
<kklimonda> tar-gz: trudno jest sensownie e17 paczkować, bo to ciągle nie miało stabilnego wydania
<Enlik> I ciągle nie ma, IMO
<Enlik> Stabilne są (przynajmniej niektóre) biblioteki
<Barthalion> I pewnie nie będzie miało
<Dreadlish> elo
<Enlik> Kiedyś może będzie, ale różnicy wielkiej nie ma
<Psotnick> siema Dreadlish
<ju-rek> tar-gz: http://www.pokrak.com.pl/ :)
<BlessJah> koziolinux?
<Enlik> O, nowy layout
<Barthalion> PoKrAk: Nie lepiej Bohdi?
<SimonPHOENIX> czemu kiedy wrzucam wpis do krona nie dziala, np jest 40 20 * * * powinno zadzialac
<SimonPHOENIX> a nie dziala
<kklimonda> "Na koniec mamy także ELIVE które było by tym czego szukam, lecz niestety jest płatne." PoKrAk, Elive kosztuje $15 - w jakim świecie ty żyjesz, że bardziej ci się opłacało zrobić własnego remiksa niż zapłacić 45zl? ;)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: moze chcial potem rozprowadzac?
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: przeczytaj jeszcze raz dokumentację crona
<Enlik> Albo „brona” ;-)
<Enlik> *krona, ech ta czciona
<kklimonda> BlessJah: to straszny altruizm nim kierował ;)
<BlessJah> to okropne
<Psotnick> elive jest płatne?
<kklimonda> livecd nie jest, ale instalacja tak
<Psotnick> aaa.. chyba, że w ten sposób
<kklimonda> musisz zapłacić, albo napisać esej jakie to elive jest super ;)
<kklimonda> BlessJah: czy okropne.. moim zdaniem nieprzyszłościowe strasznie
<PoKrAk> support elive jest tragiczny
<PoKrAk> sporo post
<PoKrAk> ow co wiara placi
<PoKrAk> la kilkukrotni i i kody nie dzia
<PoKrAk> la
<PoKrAk> ly
<PoKrAk> bodhi  mam i ssie
<PoKrAk> znowu sie klawka zbabala :/
<BlessJah> on jest pijany
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: oja, coś ty napisał :D
<BlessJah> kklimonda: zbabala?
<PoKrAk> problem z klawka
<kklimonda> jeszcze raz, i powoli
<PoKrAk> taki maly psikus e17
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: piłeś? nie pisz, idź i pij dalej
<kklimonda> kradnie ci klawiaturę? ;)
<PoKrAk> elive ma spory problem zsupportem wiara placi kiklukrotnie i dupa kody nie dzialaja
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: to po co płacą kilkukrotnie? niech się z nimi skontaktują.
<PoKrAk> bodhi ssie i mi nie przypadlo
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: i tu jest problem jak kamieniem w wode
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: problem, jaki ja mam z argumentacją, że coś jest płatne więc ja zrobię za darmo jest taki, że w dłuższym okresie czasu tylko utwierdza to wszystkich zainteresowanych, że na foss się nie zarobi. Bo zawsze znajdzie się ktoś, kto będzie miał więcej czasu.
<PoKrAk> zreszta probowalem z supportem elive sie skontaktowac kiklukrotnie i juz poltora roku czekam za odpowiedzia
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: skoro faktycznie nie dają rady to zrób pokrakos płatnego - niech te głupie $10 albo $15 za to ludzie płacą
<PoKrAk> chcialem wykupic od nich kilka licencji zeby w pracowni postawic
<PoKrAk> a po co ktos ma za to placic
<kklimonda> bo jak nie płacą to nie cenią ;)
<PoKrAk> elive rozumiem ze maja platny maja swoich programistow ok niech bedzie ale support zerowy
<kklimonda> nie no - napisałem co myślę o darmowych klonach, i dlaczego uważam, że nie są dobre. I tyle. Argument, że elive ma słaby support jest dobry.
<kklimonda> ze strony wynikało, że jedynym problemem z elive jaki miałeś to fakt, że jest płatne
<tar-gz> sabayon wydał distro z e17
<Dreadlish> jzu
<Dreadlish> po co taka podnieta z e17?
<PoKrAk> klony w sumie kazdy system jest klonem
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: e17 jest fajne
<BlessJah> awesome nic nie przebije
<Dreadlish> nie lubie
<Dreadlish> ;d
<tar-gz> i daje dużo mozliwości konfiguracji
<Dreadlish> za dużo ficzerów
<Dreadlish> taaa
<Dreadlish> awesome 4 ever
<Dreadlish> w takim wypadku
<BlessJah> jak tylko dojdę, jak zmienić czcionkę, to będzie zaje... znaczy ten, dobrze będzie
<tar-gz> No oże nie tyle co awesome.
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: tam sie nie da
<Dreadlish> ;d
<PoKrAk> w e17 mozna wybra
<BlessJah> da się, da
<Dreadlish> no to zrób
<BlessJah> zmiana kolorów i wyglądu prosta jest
<BlessJah> trudniej ze zmianą ułożenia elementów i zachowania
<PoKrAk> juz przerobi
<tar-gz> ja musze obczaić jak zmienić czcionke w e17
<BlessJah> awesome to tak naprawdę framework lua do tworzenia WM
<PoKrAk> juz przerobilem prawie wszystkie opcje
<PoKrAk> jest do ogarniecia
<PoKrAk> niestety ma jeszcze kilka problemow ale jak sie og\arnie jak sie z nim obchodzi
<PoKrAk> c
<PoKrAk> to jest berdzo przyjemny w uzytkowaniu
<Dreadlish> mój fander jest kochany
<Dreadlish> harczy na windowsie
<PoKrAk> z/w ide jarac
<SimonPHOENIX> co lepiej zrobic, zatrzymac service cron stop a pozniej start czy restart, wychodzi na to samo ale kiedy uzyje restart kiedy usluga nie dziala to sie wystartuje?
<BlessJah> jak dasz restart to pokaze ci fail zatrzymywania a potem uruchomi poprawnie
<BlessJah> restart zasadniczo najpierw odpala stop a potem start
<BlessJah> chyba ze twoje init to inaczej zalatwia, tak jest w rc.d
<PoKrAk> czyli profilaktycznie restart dawac :)
<BlessJah> ja bym strzelił od razu reboota
<Enlik> Ja reinstall
<Barthalion> Ja format :c
<PoKrAk> a ja postawil od nowa
<Barthalion> c: nawet
<BlessJah> nowy dysk nie lepiej kupic?
<PoKrAk> zmienic procka
<Enlik> Nowy komputer, dobra myśl
<BlessJah> ja bym zmienił mieszkanie
 * PoKrAk dzis jak juz stracil pomysl to system od nowa postawil bylo szybciej
<Enlik> Mało, trzeba załatwić nowe nazwisko
<Barthalion> No i miasto
<PoKrAk> i kolor skory
<Enlik> No
<PoKrAk> plec tez nie zawadzi
<BlessJah> i rasa
<PoKrAk> bylo
<PoKrAk> BlessJah: na koniec kolejki :P
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: nigdy nie zastanawiałeś się jak to być chomikiem?
<BlessJah> ale to w sumie gatunek, nie rasa
<PoKrAk> mialem hodowle wiec odpada
<PoKrAk> swinia ma lepiej
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: hodowałeś hamstery?
<PoKrAk> ta
<PoKrAk> \najpierw jeden pozniej drugi a potem dziesiatki
<PoKrAk> oki czas na kielicha
<BlessJah> mnożą się jak króliki
<PoKrAk> nie jak chomiki
<Psotnick> Oratorium Rubikochomikorium sobie posłuchajcie ;D
<BlessJah> nom, nie jak chomiki
<PoKrAk> mniam czeoladoweczka
<tar-gz> Psotnick: taki tytuł mi na L.U.C'a zajeżdża
<Psotnick> bo to L.U.C. :D
<tar-gz> ;-D
<tar-gz> On ma nasrane w głowie, ale to bardzo pozytywny człowiek.
<PoKrAk> hmm idzie odpalic gnapi, zeby sie odpali
<Psotnick> nasrane to muci mieć Słoń
<PoKrAk> lodrazu jako okienko a nie w tray ?
<SimonPHOENIX> jesli wrzuce w cron zeby mi sie uruchomil skrypt ktory restartuje cron to bedzie dzialal?
<BlessJah> hm... ryzykowne
<BlessJah> a tak wogole to po co restartujesz crona?
<SimonPHOENIX> bo wrzucam uslugi tam, to i musze restart zrobic zeby zaczely mi dzialac
<BlessJah> ke?
<BlessJah> od razu po dodaniu do crontaba ci laduje go
<SimonPHOENIX> jesli edytuje plik recznie tez?
<SimonPHOENIX> mam na mysli crontab
<Barthalion> uroki inotify/dnotify
<BlessJah> jesli crontab -e to jasne
<SimonPHOENIX> apt-get upgrade ze niby invalid operation
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: tzn. chcesz z paczki doinstalować nowego "joba" dla crona?
<cabana> SimonPHOENIX: cześć
<SimonPHOENIX> cabana, no czesc :=)
<cabana> SimonPHOENIX: nie bylo mnie wczoraj bo rozwalime tablice partycji w lappku :/
<cabana> SimonPHOENIX: co masz za problem
<cabana> :)
<PoKrAk> qwa trayera testuj i to transparency jest do dupy bo przezroczyste to to nie jest jeno fioletowe :/
<sysek> :O
<SimonPHOENIX> man w pliku polecenie
<SimonPHOENIX> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<SimonPHOENIX> no druga operacja invalic
<SimonPHOENIX> d
<SimonPHOENIX> a jak podziele na dwie linijki to dwie invalid
<SimonPHOENIX> co jest?
<kklimonda> nie wiem
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: zapewne plik tworzysz na windowsie i ma ciągle \n\r zamiast \n
<SimonPHOENIX> noszzzz ku....
<SimonPHOENIX> ok, moj wirtualny ubuntu startuje
<PoKrAk> z/w
<KoYoT> 0~dobry
<KoYoT> jest jakiś program tudzież inne ustrojstwo, które umożliwi przeglądanie plików *.swf ?? z dysku?
<Psotnick> mplayer
<Psotnick> tak sądzę
<KoYoT> nie widzi... czekaj
<Psotnick> chociaż zależy co masz w tych *.swfach
<Enlik> Przeglądarką internetową spróbuj
<SimonPHOENIX> zna ktos plugin dla basha pod eclipse?
<PoKrAk> re
<KoYoT> Enlik: dzieki :D
<KoYoT> wszystkim probowałem a na to jakoś nie wpadłem :D
<PoKrAk> czy ktoś eksperymenował może z trayerem ??
<Enlik> :>
<Enlik> SimonPHOENIX: dziwny pomysł, stawiam, że nie ma... chociaż w sumie cos kolorującego składnię może jest, ale robi to 10 innych edytorów
<SimonPHOENIX> Enlik, ok, juz mam!!! kdevelop
<PoKrAk> SimonPHOENIX: oblookaj pakiet cron-apt
<SimonPHOENIX> generalnie to nic przez crona instalowal nie bede raczej
<SimonPHOENIX> bo cos tak czuje ze po to to jest
<PoKrAk> chciałes automatycznie zeby ci aktualizował czy sie pogubiłem ??
<sysek> chyba zaraz sobie wiedzmina wgram
<SimonPHOENIX> hmm... nieno to chyba ja sie pogubulem, ale w skrypcie mam juz komendy dla aktualizacji
<SimonPHOENIX> tylko musialem restart crona zrobic zeby sie uruchamialo dzien w dzien
<SimonPHOENIX> teraz potrzebuje jakiegos klienta pod ubuntu, cos jak tunellier, zebym mogl z okna do okna kopiowac na serwer i odwrotnie
<Psotnick> nie możesz tego po FTP zrobić>
<Psotnick> ?
<Psotnick> Pokrak_: Ty chciałeś kiedyś tego Win JG?
<cabana> SimonPHOENIX: fillezilla
<cabana> ?
<SimonPHOENIX> Psotnick, nie mam zainstalowanego jeszcze ftp, i nie wiem czy warto instalowac w ogole
<cabana> SimonPHOENIX: FileZilla
<cabana> SimonPHOENIX: warto :) apt-get install proftpd
<PoKrAk> windows biznes
<PoKrAk> chciałem
<cabana> PoKrAk: nie ma czegos takiego
<Psotnick> załatwiłeś sobie?
<Psotnick> cabana: jest ;)
<SimonPHOENIX> cabana, ale to kolejny proces
<cabana> Psotnick: jaks przeróbka
<SimonPHOENIX> a z reszta, co mi tam
<cabana> SimonPHOENIX: a ale co VPS ma czy co
<Psotnick> to pytanie?[1~
<cabana> Psotnick: tak
<Psotnick> w takim razie odpowiedź brzmi: tak
<cabana> :)
<SimonPHOENIX> cabana, generalnie moge doinstalowac, to, momencik
<cabana> SimonPHOENIX: wiec w czym problem
<cabana> SimonPHOENIX: to tylko jeden proces, domyslnie FTP uzywa portu 21, i 20
<cabana> SimonPHOENIX: jeszcze w /etc/prodtpd/proftpd.conf
<SimonPHOENIX> standalone
<cabana> SimonPHOENIX: odhaszuje deflaut root
<cabana> SimonPHOENIX: by userki nie mogly wyjsc poza swoje home
<cabana> SimonPHOENIX: i /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
<cabana> :)
<SimonPHOENIX> ok, sproboje sie polaczyc teraz
<cabana> SimonPHOENIX: a na iptables odblokowales porty?
<cabana> SimonPHOENIX: jak masz skonfigurowanego fo
<cabana> go*
<SimonPHOENIX> login incorrect
<cabana> adduser nazwa
<cabana> :P
<cabana> do systemu
<SimonPHOENIX> jak mam sprawdzic stan tych portow?
<cabana> musisz usera dodac
<cabana> jak masz  login incorrect
<cabana> to sie łączy
<cabana> jak nie pamietasz hasla to passwd nazwausera
<cabana> ;)
<SimonPHOENIX> ok, dziala
<cabana> no i fajnie
<cabana> :)
<SimonPHOENIX> ale logujac sie pod usera mam prawa roota? nie raczej
<cabana> nie
<cabana> na root nie zalogujesz sie po ftp
<cabana> :)
<cabana> tylko po scp
<cabana> jak w ssh masz właczone logowanie na root
<SimonPHOENIX> a jesli chce wrzucac pliki do katalogu root to lipa z tym ftp
<cabana> jaki klient ?
<cabana> filezilla?
<cabana> w adresie
<cabana> sftp://ipserwera
<cabana> user root
<cabana> haslo wiadomo
<cabana> port 22, lub na jakim masz ssh
<qermit> o kutfa
<qermit> ale ziomki
<cabana> SimonPHOENIX: bede jutro na ircu
<SimonPHOENIX> ok, to jakos przerobie ten temat moze :)
<SimonPHOENIX> o! no i to mi sie wlasnie podoba :)
<SimonPHOENIX> edytory tekstu pod ubuntu sa jednak niezastapione
<SimonPHOENIX> zadnych problemow teraz nie ma
<PoKrAk> a jaki wybrałeś ?
 * PushUpek po całym dniu z Angry Birds
<czester> Siema
<PushUpek> ave ;]
 * czester robi upgrade softu na iPhone
<PoKrAk> angry birds rzadza
<czester> Nie
<czester> Przeszedłem całe
<czester> Nudzą się szybko
<PushUpek> ee tam ;]
<PoKrAk> gadanie
<czester> Ale pewnie nie ma sensowniejszych gier dla androida ;-P
<PoKrAk> nie ma
<Caemyr> czester: jest angband
<czester> Co to?
<Caemyr> i dosbox
<Caemyr> to rougelike
<PushUpek> world of goo też się nudziło szybko, a i tak zasysało na amen ;]
<Caemyr> jak masz klawie sprzetowa, to dosbox rzadzi
<czester> Ja ostatnio nie gram
<czester> Nie ma w co
<czester> W ogóle zainstalowałem system "developer preview" i to był błąd ;-P
<PushUpek> lol
<Caemyr> masochista jestes i tyle
<PushUpek> lion?:>
<czester> Taaaa
<czester> Dzisiaj w czytelni dowiedziałem sie, że nie działa pod nim gniazdo słuchawkowe
<czester> :D
<PushUpek> ;D
<czester> A jak podłącze słuchawki to wali się cały system dźwiękowy i głośnik wydaje z siebie chujowy pisk :D
<PushUpek> ja tam muszę wreszcie magic mouse skonfigurować ;]
<czester> Cała czytelnia się o tym dowiedziała
<czester> :D
<czester> Dźwięki w stylu sprzężenia zwrotnego
<PushUpek> ;D
<czester> Ale ogólnie to nie narzekam
<czester> Fajny jest ten Lion
<czester> Do oficjalnego wydania dopracują na pewno.
<PushUpek> w sierpniu premiera?
<czester> Pewnie jakoś tak
<czester> Mam nadzieję, że do tego czasu jeszcze jakieś inne preview będą albo bety ;-P
<czester> Ale nie wszystko jest fajne
<czester> Ten cały Launchpad rodem z iPada o kant dupy mogą rozjebać na kompie
<czester> Szybciej uruchomię coś spotlightem niż poszukam ikonki wśród 10 stron po 40 aplikacji :D
<PushUpek> ;D
<PushUpek> to to co ma dashboard zastąpić?
<czester> Nie
<czester> Dashboard jest cały czas
<czester> To taki app launcher
<PushUpek> yhmm
<czester> Coś jak home screen w ipad/iphone
<czester> Tylko serio nie wiem na chuj to na kompie
<PushUpek> a co zrobili ze spaces?
<czester> Są cały czas
<PushUpek> żeby było więcej gestów ;D
<PushUpek> mieli je zmodyfikować ;D
<czester> Są gesty i spaces działają fajnie
<PushUpek> więc pytam ;D
<czester> Tylko są obok siebie
<czester> Nie ma już siatki
<czester> Ale można przechodzić między nimi gestem na gładziku
<czester> I jeszcze masz fullscreen apps, które tworzą tymczasowo swoją indywidualną spaces
<PushUpek> nice
<czester> No nie ma jakiejś tragedii
<czester> Mission Control jest zajebiste
<czester> W połączeniu z fullscreen apps i spaces
<qermit> czester: witam handlowca
<PushUpek> Mission control?
<czester> PushUpek: Znasz Expose?
<PushUpek> da
<czester> PushUpek: No to ulepszyli Expose
<czester> Siema qermit
<czester> PushUpek: Czekaj, wrzucę Ci link
<czester> PushUpek: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1117992/strona/missioncontrol.png
<czester> PushUpek: Na tym screenie masz na górze spaces, np. Mail tworzy swoją
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> no ciekawie ;) kolejny powód do wydania kilku ojro będzie ;D
<czester> no ja ani złotówki nie wydam ;-P
<czester> Zainstaluję demo sklepowe ;-P
<PushUpek> ehhh :P
<PoKrAk> ile app kosztuje ?
<czester> He?
<czester> Upgrade systemu?
<czester> 129zł obecnie
<czester> Ale tego o czym mówię jeszcze nie wydali
<PushUpek> a właśnie można w spotlight wymusić otwieranie w ff zamiast safari?:>
<czester> PushUpek: Ta. Ustawiasz w ustawieniach safari przeglądarkę domyślną na Firefox.
<PoKrAk> czyli te aplikacje po upgradzie sa do dyspozycji za free ?? :D
<czester> PoKrAk: Będą.
<PushUpek> no mam, a nadal mi uparcie otwiera w safari :P
<PoKrAk> to android ?
<czester> PushUpek: prawym na plik, get info, zmień i zrób change to all
<czester> PoKrAk: Mac OS X.
<PoKrAk> fajnie desktop wyglada az kusi zeby cos podobnego wykombinowac w linuxie
<czester> No brak estetyki trudno Apple zarzucić.
<PushUpek> genialne to są te aluminiowe obudowy ;D
<czester> Wiem, pracuję na takiej ;-P
<qermit> ja wolę krzesło
<czester> Tylko dziewczyna mi przykleiła jakieś naklejki :D
<czester> Ech
<czester> Same problemy z tym Lionem ;-P
<PushUpek> jak to z betami ;]
<czester> No teraz miałem problem zrobić aktualizację telefonu ;-P
<czester> Bliżej nieokreślony błąd 1013 :D
<PushUpek> pewnie błąd oznacza 'używasz bete, spadaj na drzewo' ;D
<foreste> TESTOWAC FF 4 CZY TO SHIT ?
<foreste> jep caps
<PushUpek> jak chcesz możesz testować przeglądarkę od wujka googla ;D
<czester> foreste: działa
<czester> Używamy w pracy.
<foreste> yy google chrome dziekuje
<czester> Chrome nie jest złe.
<foreste> wiecej zre ram i cpu niz opera
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> foreste: ależ jak to? przecież tak sprytnie, to chcieli zamaskować dając proces dla każdej zakładki z osobna ;D
<foreste> normalnie
<foreste> opera vs chr
<foreste> ta sama strona
<foreste> po 1 karcie
<czester> heh
<czester> Opera jest chujowa
<czester> Najgorzej wyglądająca przeglądarka
<foreste> nie
<czester> O tak
<foreste> umnie wyglada git lepiej niz ff
<czester> Chrome ma fajny interfejs
<foreste> i chr
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/album.php?id=4&sort_method=image_time&sort_order=DESC&start=16
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4cs9lke> (at forum.dobreprogramy.pl)
<foreste> tu sa moja testy
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=4&image_id=3499
<foreste> chr
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=4&image_id=3500
<foreste> opera
<SimonPHOENIX> powiedzmy ze na serwerze mialbym jeszcze jednego usera, userzy moga przegladac katalogi generalnie, czyli wszystko musialbym trzymac w root?
<foreste> i mam racje :>
<foreste> chr to oszustwo ;P
<PushUpek> SimonPHOENIX: na jakim serwerze?
<PushUpek> ssh? ftp? http?
<czester> No i jest nowy soft
<SimonPHOENIX> ssh, ftp, http, wszystko w jednym, zalezy od ustawien
<SimonPHOENIX> aha, czekaj, mam na mysli shell
<PushUpek> no to w shell przecież konta userów zakładasz i już
<PushUpek> tak jak pod linuxem
<foreste> google tak samo robi blad jak z ie microsraczka xd
<PushUpek> każdy ma swoje w /home/
<foreste> a czy ff niema tego bugu co poprzednie
<SimonPHOENIX> PushUpek, pytam bo wchodze dzisiaj na ubu, otwieram home i z ciekawosci katalog uzytkownika max
<foreste> ze gorzej chodzila pod linux ?
<SimonPHOENIX> czyli mojej kobiety
<SimonPHOENIX> ale moge je przegladac, czyli cos nie tak chyba
<Caemyr> SimonPHOENIX: jak dla mnie wszystko w porzadku najlepszym
<foreste> .trzymac zamnie kciuki ;Ppppp
<foreste> zeby ff nie zabilo xd
<PushUpek> używam ff4 od września i nie narzekam ;]
<SimonPHOENIX> Caemyr, czyli to normalne ze userzy moga przegladac katalogi userow?
<PushUpek> tak
<SimonPHOENIX> nieno, chyba cos przekombinowalem z grupami ostatnio
<foreste> lol
<foreste> fatalny wyglad ff 4
<foreste> opera na start jest ladniejsza ;d
<foreste> importowane zakladek zepsute
<SimonPHOENIX> foreste, ja zmienilem na starsza wersje ff, bo ta 4 to niewypal jak dla mnie
<SimonPHOENIX> meczy sie czlowiek uzywajac ff4
<czester> Dopuść dziewczynę do komputera: http://hphotos-ash1.fbcdn.net/172707_1729739094782_1577614318_1582893_383072_o.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/659oru7> (at hphotos-ash1.fbcdn.net)
<foreste> SimonPHOENIX: ja tam z ff zrezygnowalem :)
<foreste> po 3,6
<SimonPHOENIX> no ja nie lubie opery, nie moge po tajsku czytac
<czester> hehehehehe
<czester> Opera nawet weszła do Mac App Store ostatnio
<foreste> opera jest wydajniejsza na linuxach niz kobyla w ubraniu lisa xd
<czester> U mnie najszybsze jest po prostu safari :D
 * PushUpek musi mieć firebuga i adblocka
<foreste> opera ma to
<PushUpek> czester: safari ma kilka wpieniających rzeczy ;D
<czester> Jakich?
<foreste> firebuga adbloka
<czester> Ma adblock
<PushUpek> np okienko 'udostępnij' na facebooku otwiera w nowej zakładce ;D
<czester> A ma się otwierać w nowym oknie?
<czester> nie po to ustawiłem tak przeglądarkę, żeby jedno gówno wyskakiwało mi w nowym oknie
<PushUpek> no mogło by działąć jak w pozostałych ;]
<czester> Moja dziewczyna jest okropna pod względem przeglądarki
<czester> Odejdę od komputera i już mam 20 zakładek otwartych
<foreste> uzywa ie6
<foreste> xd
<czester> foreste: Nie.
<czester> Specjalnie zainstalowałem dla niej chrome
<foreste> pff
<foreste> 20
<Stirlitz> dziewczyne ma :>
<foreste> ja mam 25
<czester> Bo mi się ze wszystkiego wylogowuje.
<PushUpek> czester: a nie od tego są zakładki?:D
<czester> Ale niech sobie je zostawia na chrome
<czester> Ona mi je zostawia na moim Safari
<foreste> xd
<PushUpek> :D
<czester> A ja jak przeczytam stronę to ją zamykam
<czester> Denerwuje mnie bałagan na komputerze.
<czester> Jak widze jej komputer to mnie ogarnia zgroza
<czester> Ona sobie buforuje 20 zakładek youtube i tego nie zamyka
<czester> A później jak jest offline to sobie słucha
<czester> :D
<PushUpek> hehe
<foreste> to ja., zuc xd
<czester> O nie nie nie
<czester> ;-)
<czester> Stirlitz: Ano chyba się dziewuchy dorobiłem ;-)
<Stirlitz> ma tatuaże?
<czester> Stirlitz: Nie. Jest wręcz przeciwna.
<PushUpek> Stirlitz: naklejki ma :D
<nosferathoo> o mja
<nosferathoo> :/
<czester> Stirlitz: Ale... Ma Macbooka :D
<nosferathoo> a goli brwi?
<Stirlitz> czester, taka nienaznaczoną wziąłeś?
<nosferathoo> czester, a chodzi do starbaksa?
<czester> nosferathoo: Nie.
<foreste> a ma nr seryjny ?
<foreste> xd
<Stirlitz> czester, yhy dlatego sie dziwię, choć ogonek na posladku ;)
<foreste> moze kradziona
<foreste> numery seryjne zdarte xd
<czester> Specyficzne dziewczę. Robi doktorat, nie ma gadu-gadu, nie przesiaduje przy komputerze
<czester> Słowiem - dobrze trafiłem ;-)
<PushUpek> a z czego doktorat?
<PushUpek> (musi być jakaś wada) :D
<Stirlitz> a pornole otwiera w 20 zakladkach, ideał
<czester> Historia.
 * Stirlitz sie rozmarzył
<czester> Stirlitz: No nie do końca.
<czester> Stirlitz: Jak zobaczyła pornole to było jej smutno.
<nosferathoo> przy kompilacji FTGL: /bin/bash: Done.: nie znaleziono polecenia
<nosferathoo> ktos sobie kurwa "Done." wjebal gdzies
<foreste> ff4 recyclebin -.-
<foreste> zadnych zmian od 3.6
<foreste>  i uboga w konfiguracji
<foreste> nir nigdy ff nie uzyje
<foreste> syf
 * Enlik zastanawia się, czy da się wyśw. inne połączenia (własne) z XMPP, najlepiej z ekg2, ale niekoniecznie
<foreste> ff4 w koszu ;)
<foreste> nawt interfejsu nie poprawili
<foreste> tylko szary jak poprzednich
<PushUpek> lol
<PushUpek> od tego masz personas, czy jak to się zwie
<foreste> no dobra
<foreste> theme wiem ze sa\
<PushUpek> to w czym problem? że domyślnie nie ma zainstalowanego?
<foreste> ale czemu na start jest fatalnt rheme pod gnome 1 ?
<PushUpek> jak na użytkownika linuxa jesteś niezwykle leniwy ;D albo szukasz dziury w całym...
<foreste> PushUpek:  za wolno i malo fredly :P
<foreste> czemu wisi mozili linux ?
<foreste> na win7 potrafia odwalic wyglad
<foreste> mam dosyc tej microsraczki i jej systemow arki windows
<foreste> marki
<PushUpek> foreste: marudzisz normalnie jak baba...
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-10
<dancios> api gtk jest ograniczone, gnome jest ograniczone, qt i kde tez
<dancios> dlatego aplikacje pod linuxa nie maja opcji interfejsu na pasku zadan
<dancios> moze w gtk3 i nowym qt cos dodadza w tej materii
<dancios> rownie dobrze to samo operze mozna zarzucic ze pod windowsem i linuxem inaczej wyglada na niekozysc funkcjonalnosci linuxa
<dancios> opera notabene od wersji 11 jest bardzo funkcjonalna a urlfilter.ini da sie nawet kozystac z niej w bardzo wygodny i szybki sposob z internetu :)
<dancios> BTW mam inny problem: flash na YT jakos filmy czarno biale mi puszcza czy tylko ja tak mam ?   Sterownik grafiki wbudoany Do radeona, flash najnowszy z repo
<SimonPHOENIX> chmod 777 * zmienia prawa wszystkich plikow w danym katalogu
<SimonPHOENIX> a jak zmienic tez w podkatalogach w tym poleceniu?
<Enlik>        -R, --recursive
<Enlik>               change files and directories recursively
<Enlik> Nie chciało się szukać? ;p
<SimonPHOENIX> Enlik, nie to zebym byl leniem, ale w tym katalogu wszystkie pliki, podkatalogi itd musza byc zapisywalne z wyjatkiem jednego malutkiego pliku
<Enlik> Aha, jak dasz chmod … *, nie będzie to dotyczyło plików .kropka, tak przy okazji
<SimonPHOENIX> przenosze sie ze stronami do mojego katalogu usera, i teraz to jest dobry moment bo nikt nie siedzi na necie az tak
<Enlik> Co do rozwiązania, można na końcu wykonać chmoda przywracającego - najprosciej
 * bikstopa zbrata³ ze sob± polska, angielska i japonska kulture :D
<SimonPHOENIX> no juz prawie skonczylem
<SimonPHOENIX> kurwa, chyba zaraz umre, zle sie czuje strasznie ;/
<en0x> albo uzyj finda i exec chmod
<en0x> ;]
<SimonPHOENIX> powinienem od czasu do czasu zrestartowac maszyne czy nie trzeba?
<en0x> po wal?
<en0x> ja restartuje tylko jak nowy kernel ;D
<SimonPHOENIX> ok, prawie skonczylem US-EFC.Project (Ubuntu Server - Extremely Fast Configuration)
<bikstopa> http://allegro.pl/laptop-minibook-7-nowy-z-oprogramowaniem-i1489122866.html lol - ciekawe
<SimonPHOENIX> utworzylem nowego usera i moge przegladac jego katalog, czemu tak jest?
<en0x> bo nie ma dzemu
<SimonPHOENIX> potrzebuje tak to zrobic zeby uzytkownicy nie mogli przegladac dokumentow innych uzytkownikow
<en0x> man chmod
 * bikstopa dostal 1111 spamowych wiadomosci ;d
<kklimonda> jesteś popularny
<bikstopa> muchachos, parlante. Tres quatro!
<foreste> ide sluchac muzy :P
<SimonPHOENIX> tak sie zastanawiam czy nie byloby lepiej napisac skrypty czyszczace baze danych mysql w pythonie
 * tssu witam (hi everyone) 
<en0x> lol @ SimonPHOENIX
<foreste> jezu
<foreste> ale dupny serw wybralem -.-
<foreste> webd.pl kicha lol
<foreste> kto ma mial serwer w linuxpl ?
<SimonPHOENIX> foreste, wyglada ladnie
<foreste> wydajne serwery maja ?
<SimonPHOENIX> foreste, http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_rootserver/eq10 ten jest wydajny jak diabli
<foreste> SimonPHOENIX:  szukam serwa na forum
<foreste> http://www.medskill.vot.pl/index.php to na serwerach linucpl
<foreste> 14 dni test
<foreste> a to http://polskiwolfenstein.pl/index.php mol
<foreste> na webd.pl
<en0x> o kurw...
<en0x> co to za gowniany hosting :S
<en0x> nie ma to jak amazon
<en0x> :D
<SimonPHOENIX> http://polskiwolfenstein.pl/chat/index.php czat Ci nie dziala
<foreste> ale dobrze ze tylko 4zl stracilem :P
<en0x> foreste: masz zapierdalacza http://nellyvod.nellymoser.com/nellyvod/web/jackass/ :)
<foreste> thx
<en0x> to w porownaniu do twojego forum to zapiedala jak swiatlowod
<en0x> ;
<en0x> :D
<foreste> SimonPHOENIX:  nie widac bo trza byc zalogowanym
<foreste> bug sb ajax
<foreste> szukam  serwa ok 50zl za rok
<en0x> foreste: to chyba rootnode ci zostaje
<en0x> ;d
<foreste> nawt 60zl
<SimonPHOENIX> en0x, no szybki, jaki koszt to jest?
<en0x> SimonPHOENIX: zalezy jaki serwer
<SimonPHOENIX> ten akurat
<en0x> ale jakies 10 centow za godzine sie placi
<foreste> w linuxpl chcia 50zl
<SimonPHOENIX> ok, moje skrypty dzialaja pod cronem jak trzeba
<SimonPHOENIX> ide spac wiec w krotce
<foreste> ok narka ;P
<office> brr
<sysek> .
<lisu> ho ho
<lisu> powitac
<shpaq> mornin'
<Dreadlish> hai
<SimonPHOENIX> hejka
<SimonPHOENIX>  :)
<PoKrAk> heja
<PoKrAk> hmm jak najlepiej skopiować cały dysk systemowy na inny
<banex> \o
<Nerihsa> dd
<PoKrAk> tyz tak myslałem
<PoKrAk> niz zobaczymy czy to nie wina szelki i cdromu
<PoKrAk> hmm co sie stanie jak za pomoca dd kopiuje z większego dysku na mniejszy ??
<qermit> PoKrAk: skompresujesz sobie dane ale nie będziesz mógł ich już rozpakowwać
<PoKrAk> nie chce skompresować
<qermit> PoKrAk: ja użyawam cp -ar albo rsync
<PoKrAk> chce na zywca
<PoKrAk> musze przenieść system z walnietego dysku na doby
<qermit> rsync -a
<PoKrAk> walniety 120 giga dobry 80
<PoKrAk> rsync ma gui ??
<qermit> jezeli xterm to gui to ma
<PoKrAk> qermit: tak http://debian.linux.pl/entries/50-Jak-prosto-przenie%C5%9B%C4%87-system-na-inny-dysk czy inaczej kombinować
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4k2vbeq> (at debian.linux.pl)
<PoKrAk> czy tak: http://www.qkiz.pl/ubuntu/27-gotowe-rozwiazania/109-przenoszenie-systemu-z-dysku-na-dysk.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/27yglyf> (at www.qkiz.pl)
<qermit> moze tak byc
<PoKrAk> pierwsze czy drugie ?
<qermit> wszystkojedno
<PoKrAk> robi sie drugie
<PoKrAk> jak sobie rsync radzi z ew błędami na dysku ??
<qermit> tak jak jądro
<Ozi> Houstony, mam problem
<PoKrAk> wal
<Ozi> Zawsze, oglądając filmiki na YT, zapisywały mi się jako tymczasowe w /tmp
<Ozi> Wystarczyło przenieść i zostawał na stałe na dysku
<PoKrAk> downloadhelper zainstaluj addon do ff
<Ozi> Ostatnio zainstalowałem jakieś aktualizacje i filmików nie mam
<Ozi> Siedzę na Operzę, Mozilla mi nie leży
<PoKrAk> to nie wiem
<PoKrAk> ja z downloadhelpera korzystam
<qermit> Ozi: pewnie inny katalog tymczasowy jest uzywany
<PoKrAk> qermit: rsync ma jakiegoś loga jakby co zeby sprawdzic co sie skopiowało a co nie
<qermit> man rsync
<Psotnick> hello ;)
<PoKrAk> Psotnick: szukam dalej buissnes pl "D wracajac do wczorajszego watku
<Psotnick> JG wczoraj dostałem jakąś wersję jak XP od kumpla chciałem ;)
<Psotnick> postawiłem go na Virtual Boxie i szczerze mówiąc to właściwie to XP z bajerami poinstalowanymi i poza tym, że jakoś tam niby wygląda to dużo szybszy nie jest
<qermit> Psotnick: pewnie z wirusem
<PoKrAk> Psotnick: to nie xp było lecz o viste mi lata
<Psotnick> qermit: nie wiem nie zależy mi, bo po 1 na Vboxie, a po 2 nie mam nawet Win na dysku
<Psotnick> PoKrAk: wiem, wiem ;)
<Psotnick> tylko chciałeś kiedyś JG chyb
<PoKrAk> jg ??
<Psotnick> nom, albo to nie Ty
<PoKrAk> co to jg ??
<Psotnick> nie wiem już w końcu
<Psotnick> Windows JG, taki XP z bajerami
<PoKrAk> nie to nie ja
<Psotnick> ;)
<PoKrAk> bajery tylko w e17 uznaje
<Psotnick> openbox ftw ;D
 * PushUpek odpalił na chwilę angry birds rano o 9...
<PoKrAk> właśnie jedna dopieszczona instalke ratuje z uszkodzonego dysku i pisze które biblioteki do reinstalacji sie nadają
<Psotnick> oo właśnie siedzę na Win Vista Business ;)
<PoKrAk> Psotnick: wrrr a instalki nie masz :D
<Psotnick> może szkoła ma ;D
<Psotnick> ja muszę mieć klawiaturę z niskim skokiem, bo na tych najtańszych to się pisać nie da ;/
 * PoKrAk sie marzy klawka stara co jeszcze klik robiła
<PushUpek> klik?:>
 * PushUpek się marzy bezgłośna myszka, co by nie robiła klik
 * Psotnick ma taką, touchpad się zwie ;)
 * kasiaswiderska1 marzy się klawiatura, która nie kopie prądem 
<qermit> kasiaswiderska1: zmien sobie kabel na taki ktory ma uziemienie
<qermit> kasiaswiderska1: kabel od komputera/monitora
<kasiaswiderska1> qermit: wystarczy sam kabel? Chyba nie...
<PushUpek> klawiatura prądem kopie? wtf?!
<qermit> Psotnick: standard
<qermit> ostatnio widzialem kabel z koncowka 3zylowa a w srodku mial 2
<PushUpek> Psotnick: mówię przecież myszka, a nie touchpad ;]
<qermit> chinski staf
<Psotnick> C2D 1.8Ghz, 1GB ram a chodzi wolniej niż mój laptop jak miał 512MB ram i Celerona 2Ghz ;/
<PushUpek> na czym wolniej?
<kasiaswiderska1> PushUpek: kopie jak jest aluminiowa... :)
<Psotnick> na wiście ;)
<Psotnick> a na Lin szybciej
<PushUpek> 1gb i vista?:> i dziwisz się, że chodzi wolniej ;D
<Psotnick> PushUpek: ja mam w domu Vistę na 1Gb i też mnie coś chce trafić, dobrze, że to nie mój komp, tutaj jak piszę to się znaki pojawiają z takim opóźnieniem, że to jest niepojęte ;D
<PushUpek> dokup ramu, teraz przecież grosze kosztuje ;)
<Psotnick> po co jak to nie mój komp ;D
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> to zainstaluj tam xp :P
<Psotnick> ja bym tam Arch postawił :d
<Psotnick> dobra, spadam na WF i do domu ;)
<SimonPHOENIX> dzisiaj to ide jak burza z pisaniem kodu, az sam jestem z siebie dumny
<kasiaswiderska1> SimonPHOENIX:  masz na to jakiś patent? Bo mnie dziś idzie pisanie strasznie opornie :)
<PushUpek> i mi trochę weny zarzuć ;) bo muszę dopisać parę rzeczy do projektu, a nie idzie mi to ;D
<SimonPHOENIX> no nie wiem, wene chyba :) tzn moze juz wiem jak chce zeby to bylo zrobione dokladnie
<SimonPHOENIX> PushUpek, trzymaj wiadro weny ode mnie ;)
<PushUpek> ;D
<SimonPHOENIX> PushUpek, najlepiej to zajac sie czyms innym, a jak przyjdzie wena to wtedy robic, najlepiej to sie zrelaksowac troche
<PushUpek> zająłem, to wyszło na to, że od 9 rano gram ;D
<PushUpek> i nadal mi się nie chce do kodu siadać ;D
<SimonPHOENIX> albo zarzuc sobie bandit rocka, zrelaksuje Cie http://www.bandit.se/webbradio/webbradio.php
<SimonPHOENIX> najlepsze bandit radio
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> chyba zaraz starą metodą spakuje laptopa i pójdę do pubu pracować :D
<suitch> pub juz jest otwarty?
<PushUpek> ba
<SimonPHOENIX> ja tam szczerze mowiac nudze sie grajac w gry jakiekolwiek
<eddd> ja tylko w cs'a lubie grac
<eddd> bo to jedyna gra w ktora umiem <;
 * PoKrAk zamiast builda robić probuje odzyskać twardy dysk :/
<PoKrAk> juz ma liste bibliotek do zainstalowania od nowa :/
<PoKrAk> a to dopiero 800 mega z 3 giga danych skopiowanych idzie
<PoKrAk> qwa jak bede musiał syste od nowa stawiac i konfigurować to wyjde z siebie i stane obok
<PoKrAk> :/
<SimonPHOENIX> ja generalnie to czasem wlacze Entropia Universe ale teraz to musze zarobic na nowe itemy i bron
<SimonPHOENIX> bo exp mi uroslo juz
<SimonPHOENIX> i drozej lepszy sprzet kosztuje
<SimonPHOENIX> dla mnie to jedyna warta poswiecenia uwagi gra
<mati75> re
<DaZ> eh
<DaZ> mmo ssą dupe :f
<SimonPHOENIX> no to jest bardziej hazard niz mmo
<SimonPHOENIX> zaczynasz grac za 20 zl na tydzien, ale nie to ze placisz abonament
<SimonPHOENIX> kupujesz bron, itemy, amunicje
<SimonPHOENIX> czasem wygrasz 10 tys jak masz fartowny dzien
<PoKrAk> qwa dysk błędami sypie ze az hej
<PoKrAk> ciekawe czy odzyskam czy w pieruny poszło wsio
<SimonPHOENIX> ale zwykle tracisz
<DaZ> e, jak jeszcze wacha sie na złocie to tym gorsze :f
<SimonPHOENIX> tam mozesz zarabiac jak wiesz jak, a jak nie wiesz to tracic
<PushUpek> to już lepiej się chyba za pokera zabrać ;]
<DaZ> POKER JEST NIELEGALNY
<DaZ> ty bandyto.
<PushUpek> jak nielegalny?:>
<DaZ> a nie zezłomowali go jakąś postępową ustawą o 'hazardzie'? :f
<PushUpek> raczej te automaty próbowali zezłomować ;]
<DaZ> wszystko złomowali
<PushUpek> póki co chcą zezłomować moją przyszłą emeryturę ;]
<PoKrAk> ta
<DaZ> wszystkich nas chcą >:
<PushUpek> a jeszcze ta pinda z psl chciała całe ofe zlikwidować... niech się cholera weźmie za kruz
<PushUpek> dobra idę pograć w gran turismo ;]
<DaZ> god spid
<PoKrAk> hmm technical question
<PoKrAk> biorac pod uwade ze jak skopiuje dane system bedzie w miare działa czy jest jakaś komenda co mi pobierze i zrekkonfiguruje wszystkie zainstalowane juz pakiety zeby uzupełnić/naprwic mi tym samym ew braki
<DaZ> absolutnie cie nie rozumiem :f
<PoKrAk> robie rsync kopie dysky
<PoKrAk> wywala co jakis czas błąd kopiowania pojedyńczych plików
<PoKrAk> i jak sie skonczy chciałbym sie cgrootowac i wymusic na systemie pobranie i reinstalacje wszystkich paczek jakie sa poinstalowane
<DaZ> arch generalnie umie, to aptem pewnie też zrobisz
<PoKrAk> jeno szak ??
<DaZ> pacman -S `pacman -Qq|xargs` :f
<winter> ale to zaznaczy wszystkie pakiety jako zainstalowane ręcznie
<DaZ> tru
<winter> nie polecam jak chce się potem sieroty wywalać
<DaZ> yaourt -S `pacman -Qq|xargs` ;f
<DaZ> i tak pewnie by trzeba coś z nimi zrobić, skoro filesystem jest dziurawy.
<PoKrAk> wiec jakie pomysły mam juz liste bibliotek, które z łapki było trza zainstalować od nowa
<PoKrAk> ae to mi sie nie usmiecha za duzo roboty
<PoKrAk> jak to z automatu zrobic i profilaktycznie całość za pomoca apt`a
<Enlik> dpkg -S plik
<Enlik> Może coś pomoże ;f
<PoKrAk> hmmm znalazłem coś takiego: apt-get --reinstall install `dpkg --get-selections | awk '$2 == "install" { print $1 }'`  reinstalacja
<PoKrAk> dpkg-reconfigure nazwa_pakietu :ponowna konfiguracja pakietu (odtworzy uprawnienia do plików)
<PoKrAk> moze to bedzie bangla
<PoKrAk> enlik chodzi zeby kazdego z łapki nie dawac lecz profilaktycznie całość
<Enlik> PoKrAk: chodzi o przeinstalowanie każdego pakietu?
<PoKrAk> ta bo obawiam sie ze lista pakietów uszkodzonych bedzie długa
<PoKrAk> i chce po rsyncu to chrootować i zapodam mu coś takiego
<Enlik> Polecenie wygląda ok, to może pacjent będzie żyć
<PoKrAk> mam nadzieje ni chce mi sie tego od nowa stawiać choc było by szybciej
<PoKrAk> juz gonad godzine leci i skopiował 976 mega z 3,2 giga
<Enlik> A co to na stronie Orange, że nie wysyla kodu, tylko o PUK pyta? Że mam go pamiętać albo mieć zapisany!?
<guest3443> Yo putas. Ktoś tu używa tiling wm?
 * qermit uzywa awesome
<guest3443> qermit, awsome ma w defaulcie tray etc. ale być może znasz odpowiedź na nurtujące mnie pytanie: 'jak uruchomić jakiś network manager?'
<winter> guest3443: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Network_manager
<guest3443> Zaraz się wczytam. Dzięki winter.
<winter> ale to do archa
<PoKrAk> guest3443: jest tam tray czy nie jak nie ma odpal sobie traya alternatywnego
<PoKrAk> i wtedy sciagnie ci na niego wsio co odpalasz
<PoKrAk> a network managera jak potrzebujesz wicd zainstaluj
<guest3443> PoKrAk, Jestem cholernie świeży jeśli chodzi o tiling wm-y. Specjalnie nie wiem jak odpalić 'alternatywnego traya' np. w scrotwm / dwm
<PoKrAk> zainstaluj sobie trayer np i wrzuć do autostartu jak sie ci srodowiska graficzne odpala lub z reki go odpalaj
<guest3443> PoKrAk, Dzięki.
<PoKrAk> masz wrazie czeho jeszcze cos bardziej rozbudowanego zwie sie to fbpanel
<PoKrAk> i jest z menu
<qermit> guest3443: a po co tobie network manager?
 * qermit uzywa ifup/ifdown jak RMS przykazal
<PoKrAk> qermit: jak ma wifi to łatwiej z managera
<qermit> nie łatwiej
<guest3443> qermit, Z eth0 sobie poradzę, ale jak wspomniał PoKrAk wifi to inna bajka.
<PoKrAk> łatwiej ostatnio sie meczyłem z wifi z łapki i chromole
<PoKrAk> wicd i zero problemów
<qermit> PoKrAk: bo nie umiesz czytac dokumentacji
<qermit> ale czego mozna oczekiwac od dzieci bubuntu
<PoKrAk> qermit: umiem i siedze w debianie bardziej niz w ubu
<PoKrAk> ale w chacie z kompa co gro ludzi korzysta to musze to w miare prosto zrobic zeby zonie przez telefon non stop nie tłumaczyc co i jak
<qermit> ja siedze na krzesle
<PoKrAk> ubuntu ssie
<qermit> a w domu mam windowsa
<PoKrAk> tez mam komp z windowsem w piwnicy stoi i taz na jakiś czas cod`a na nim odpalam
<tarabaz> ma ktoś pomysł jak podnieść reputację mta? ma poor a nie znajduje się na żadnej liście
<PoKrAk> MailTranspotrAgent ??
<guest3443> Lustrzana wersja ass to mouth?
<qermit> tarabaz: jaka domena?
<tarabaz> nbt.pl i dwa adresy 81.210.18.243 i 81.210.18.244
<qermit> tarabaz: ja widze tylko 81.210.18.244
<qermit> dodatkowo nie masz SPF
<PoKrAk> tarabaz: looknij tu http://forum.spamcop.net/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t8329.html
<tarabaz> spf jest
<tarabaz>  host -a mail.nbt.pl
<tarabaz> Trying "mail.nbt.pl"
<tarabaz> ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 22147
<tarabaz> ;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 2, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
<tarabaz> ;; QUESTION SECTION:
<tarabaz> ;mail.nbt.pl.                   IN      ANY
<tarabaz> ;; ANSWER SECTION:
<tarabaz> mail.nbt.pl.            86400   IN      A       81.210.18.244
<tarabaz> mail.nbt.pl.            86400   IN      TXT     "v=spf1 a mx"
<tarabaz> Received 69 bytes from 8.8.4.4#53 in 72 ms
<tarabaz> jakies pomysly?
<sysek> OLABOGA
<winter> !
<bikstopa> da sie ustawic w debianie tak by na 1 karcie wifi dzialal jako klient i server? tzn zeby odbieral internet od AP po wifi i rozsiewal go dalej? ;'x
<winter> jednocześnie klient i ap? wątpie
<winter> musiałbyś mieć 2 karty
<bikstopa> jest ktos w krk i ma pozyczyc karte wifi na minipci? :D
<czester> Re.
<tar-gz> czester: o/
 * bikstopa potrzebuje 12-30 DC na w±sach ;(
<bikstopa> ma ktos pomysl z czego moge je wykrzesac? :D
<qermit> bikstopa: co potrzebujesz?
<tar-gz> bikstopa: chcesz mieć 12-30 VDC na włosach?
<qermit> pewnie na jajkach
<tar-gz> ta puszyste upierzenie.
<tar-gz> wsadź se jeszce do tego z 5A to na twardo będziesz te jajka miał
<qermit> bikstopa: wiem, bedziesz mial ledy w glowie
<tar-gz> qermit: http://alejka.pl/g4-led-wibrator-z-wyswietlaczem-led.html
<BlessJah> `seen Caemyr
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: Caemyr was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 17 hours, 37 minutes, and 26 seconds ago: <Caemyr> SimonPHOENIX: jak dla mnie wszystko w porzadku najlepszym
<BlessJah> Caemyr: przydaj się na coś
<konraddo> hi
<tar-gz> konraddo: o/
<konraddo> ;p
<konraddo> ciekawy nick
<orzelnik> brywieczór
<Dreadlish> zdras zdras
<Przemyslaw> Witam co ma byc w /proc/device-tree? ja mam pusty folder a przy starcie widze "can't find /proc/device-tree"
<jacekowski> nic waznego
<Dreadlish> no
<tar-gz> Przemyslaw: jqak pusto masz to mozesz tam pornosy przechowywać.
<bikstopa> po ktorych parach zasila sie routery po ethernecie?
<bikstopa> brazowa i niebieska? :D
<Dreadlish> 45 78
<Dreadlish> :)
<Dreadlish> czyli - tak
<bikstopa> i na ktorych jest plus? :D
<bikstopa> bo jakos nie moge tego w google znalezc o.O
<Dreadlish> jest na guglu
<Dreadlish> http://pinouts.ru/Net/poe_pinout.shtml
<Dreadlish> bikstopa:
<bikstopa> ku**a jak by zobaczyl jakis admin co ja robie
<bikstopa> to by mnie zaj***al ;d
<Dreadlish> alternative b
<bikstopa> nacialem kabel ftp - wyciagnalem 4 zyly. wsadzilem spowrotem alu+miedz i zaizolowalem :D
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> bardzo dobrze ;d
<jacekowski> bikstopa: PoE jest bardziej skomplikowane niz takie cos
<jacekowski> bikstopa: bo zasilanie po prawdziwym PoE zgodnym ze standardem idzie po wszystkich parach
<jacekowski> i jest to negocjowane odpowiednio
<bikstopa> jacekowski: hmm, ale to chyba przy standardzie 1gbit? ;'d
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> IEEE 802.3at-2009
<jacekowski> poczytaj ten standard
<bikstopa> prawde mowiac troche mi sie nie chce i teraz go nie potrzebuje
<bikstopa> potrzebuje cos po eth zasilic na szybko ;d
<jacekowski> to dane leca po 1,2,3,6
<jacekowski> reszte mozesz odlaczyc
<jacekowski> i upewnij sie ze masz odlaczone
<jacekowski> bo uwalisz tranformatorek sprzegajacy w najgorszym razie
<bikstopa> :D
<jacekowski> bo w niektorych jest to podlaczone zeby szumy tlumic bardziej
<bikstopa> odlaczylem, na bank ;d
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: pa jak ladnie! :D http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/7627220/1/et?h=266074
<bikstopa> skad teraz wyczarrowac 15v do zasilenia tego ustrojstwa musze wymyslec :X
<BlessJah> połącz jedną 9V, jedną 4,5V i jedną 1,5V w szereg
<BlessJah> jeśli dobrze to wykalkulowałem powinieneś uzyskać 15V
<bikstopa> nie mam zadnej z podanych wartosci ;d
<bikstopa> jak bym mial to odpalac na baterii to walnal bym 4x4.5
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: no no ładnie ;d
<bikstopa> jestem genialny ! :D
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> diy zawsze jest genialne
<Dreadlish> tak samo jak mój diy front panel fan
<Dreadlish> który nie szumi ;d
<bikstopa> :D
<Dreadlish> tzn. nie drga
<Dreadlish> bo szumieć szumi
<Dreadlish> chyba nawet u ciebie to widziałem ;d
<Dreadlish> a ja musiałem jakoś chłodzić jodówke
<Dreadlish> lodówke*
<Dreadlish> i mam teraz w nią wsadzonego zephyra i 4 fandery
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: brazowy + niebieski minus?
<bikstopa> bo znalazlem takie info ale chce potwierdzic ;d
<Dreadlish> wait
<Dreadlish> pinout ru mówi na odwrot
<Dreadlish> brązowy jest 78
<Dreadlish> nie?
<bikstopa> tak
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to niebieski + brąz -
<bikstopa> 4,5 to niebieskie
<bikstopa> napewno? :D
<Dreadlish> yup
<Dreadlish> pinouts.ru nie kłamie nie?
<bikstopa> ale u ruskich jest wszystko odwrotnie ;d
<Dreadlish> ale akuratnie to jest wg standardu
<Dreadlish> jest jeden na 1,2,3,6 i drugi na 4,5,7,8
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> poza tym nawet wiki tak mówi
<BlessJah> bikstopa: 18V?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ping
<bikstopa> BlessJah: ma byc miedzy 12 a 30
<bikstopa> 12 < 18 and 30 > 18 == true :D
<pepe> czesc potrzebuje jakis skrypt do sciagniecia muzy z http://www.40calgames.com/music/
<kasiaswiderska> pepe wgetem nie dasz rady?
<pepe> hmm pewnie sie da ale jak...laik
<DaZ> man wget i jedziesz.
<lisu_> re
<bikstopa> moje luty sa paskudne ;(
<pepe> chodzi o to ze duzo fajnych kawalkow i chcialbym za jednym razem sciagnac wszystko z tej strony
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: sam zobac ;'x http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/7627220/1/et?h=266074
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: zobaczymy czy to zadziala ;d
<kasiaswiderska> pepe: hyh - podziele się wiedzą, którą podzielił się ze mną sirmacik: wget -r -l1 --no-parent -A.mp3 http://www.40calgames.com/music/
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: WIĘCEJ CYNY KURDE
<bikstopa> huahuahuahua. on zyje :D
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: a po co?
<Dreadlish> bo na skrętce to sie rozleci
<DaZ> teraz cyna ssie dupe
<DaZ> >:
<Dreadlish> DaZ: to czym lutujesz? gównem?
<DaZ> nie lutuje.
<Dreadlish> no właśnie
<Dreadlish> ja mam całą szpulkę 0,7mm
<bikstopa> :D
<Dreadlish> jak się skończy ide do starego po drugą i heja
<Dreadlish> i sie zastanawiam czy do tego wzmaka sie opłaca dawać rezystory metalizowane
<Dreadlish> bo troche nie widzi mi sie kupować 900 rezystorów bo nie sprzedają na sztuki tylko na 100 :D
<pepe> kasiaswiderska: parametr -A oznacza  wszystkie oto mi chodzilo, dzieki wielkie.
<PushUpek> pepe: ja tam bym skorzystał z -m czyli mirror ;D
<PushUpek> i po krzyku
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: rezystory sa takie same
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: roznia sie precyzja
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ping
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jabbu odebrales?
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: jak kupujesz ponizej 1% cos to na pewno metalizowane
<jacekowski> BlessJah: nie
<jacekowski> cos napsulem i mi nie przychodzi
<jacekowski> na telefon
<BlessJah> chodzi o logi, nie wyłapuje dodatkowej domeny, poza tym zastanawiam sie czy mozliwe jest zebym je mial na zywo a nie raz na dobe zrzucane
<jacekowski> pomysli sie
<jacekowski> chociaz to bym musial cos zakodzic powazniejszego
<BlessJah> jakiego mamy od tego demona?
<jacekowski> bo tera to proste w baszu mam
<BlessJah> apache to loguje czy syslog jakis?
<jacekowski> apacz loguje do jedngo pliku wszystko
<BlessJah> teraz to ty masz grepa jak mniemam
<jacekowski> z rotatelogs zeby codziennie byl inny plik
<jacekowski> i po polnocy parsuje to baszem
<BlessJah> jacekowski: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/logs.html punkty 'Virtual Hosts', piped logs, i conditional logs z access log
<BlessJah> jacekowski: szczegolnie virtual host
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak to jest tutaj rozwiazany ale imo to powinno pomoc
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: nie no, aż takiej "precyzji" mi nie trzeba
<BlessJah> `seen caemyr
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: caemyr was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 19 hours, 57 minutes, and 33 seconds ago: <Caemyr> SimonPHOENIX: jak dla mnie wszystko w porzadku najlepszym
<BlessJah> Caemyr: przydaj sie
<BlessJah> Caemyr: badaping?
<Caemyr> woot?
<BlessJah> query?
<ntat> Jak można ustawić, żeby gdy jest podłączony rzutnik, na wyjściu VGA był obraz np. z pulpitu nr 1 a na ekranie laptopa z pulpitu nr 2?
<PoKrAk> fn + f5
<ntat> PoKrAk, to przełącza tylko wyjście ale nie przypisuje co ma pokazywać
<ntat> Mi chodzi o to, żebym mógł spokojnie pracować na jednym pulpicie (ekran laptopa) a na rzutniku w  tym samym czasie pokazywany byłby obraz z drugiego
<PoKrAk> sory racja to nie windows :P
<PoKrAk> masz gnoma ?
<Caemyr> :>>
<PoKrAk> jak tak to w administracji czy preferencjach masz zarzadzanie monitorem i tam to ustawiasz
<ntat> gnoma
<PoKrAk> dzialało mi to bez zarzutu jak pod telewizor lapka podlanczalem
<PoKrAk> ntat na podłączonym projektorze oczywiscie kombinuj
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: jestes?
<ntat> Można kombinować na telewizorze
<bikstopa> o, jacekowski moze ty jestes? ty bedziesz wiedziec ;'d
<PoKrAk> ta
<ntat> Ważne, żeby oba pokazywały inne pulpity
<krzys123> Hej co myślicie o takim monitorze: http://www.neo24.pl/monitor-acer-g205hvbd-czarny-%28etdg5he007%29.html?aff_id=103113 ? Czy jest istotna szansa, że to będzie współpracować z grafiką zintegrowaną intela 845 65MB?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6cxfq5c> (at www.neo24.pl)
<Caemyr> 64 MB
<krzys123> tak 64 sorka
<bikstopa> http://screenshooter.net/7180571/hlsoibv ma ktos pomysl, ktora opcje wybrac by karta sieciowa pracowala jako klient?
<PoKrAk> ap bridge ??
<bikstopa> nie wnerwiaj mnie :D
<PoKrAk> czemu ??
<bikstopa> bo to jedyna opcja na jaka nie mam wykupionej licencji :D
<PoKrAk> bikstopa: co dokładnie chcesz uzyskać
<bikstopa> http://screenshooter.net/7180571/honvlul
<bikstopa> chce uzyskac to ze chce lapac internet po wifi i przekazac go na ethernet
<PoKrAk> not found popraw linka
<PoKrAk> czyli chcesz bridga zrobić
<bikstopa> http://screenshooter.net/4430934/honvlul ten ok
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: ta
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: pyt do ciebie up ;d
<PoKrAk> no to bridge
<bikstopa> nie moge go wybrac ;(
<PoKrAk> pod czym to robisz ??
<bikstopa> mikrotik 411
<PoKrAk> pod winzgrozą czy pod linuxem
<PoKrAk> aa mikrotik
<PoKrAk> tym sie nie bawiłem jeszcze
<bikstopa> ten mniejszy z ssow http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/7627220/1/et?h=266074
<bikstopa> jest jakis wrt ktory bedzie zadarmo nawet na komercyjne routery? :D
<PushUpek> dd-wrt?:>
<bikstopa> on jest platny :/
<PushUpek> a dla komercyjnych ;]
<PushUpek> heh hmmm
<bikstopa> mikrotik = komercha
<bikstopa> :D
<Dreadlish> heh
<bikstopa> any ideas? ;'d
<bikstopa> jak wymyslicie freesoft to go zupdatuje :D
<lisu> komercha w wykonaniu mikrotika, to dobra komercha, kase biorą, ale też oferują dobre rzeczy
<bikstopa> lisu: potrzebuje na niedziele ap clienta - nie mam kasy na sprzet i mam mikrotika :D
<bikstopa> z okrojona licencja
<bikstopa> lisu: jakis pomysl? :>
<lisu> co ty to kombinujesz?
<Stirlitz> typowy linuksiarz :)
<lisu> ap clienta? albo ap albo klienta
<Dreadlish> ap jako clienta ;d
<lisu> no to juz prędzej, ale zeby zaraz mikrotika do tego?
<bikstopa> a co ci sie w mikrotiku nie podoba ? :D
<lisu> zostaw sobie gada na później, bo dobry on je, a weź po prostu zakup za paredziesiąt złociszy jakiego tplinka, taniocha jak barszcz, w miare nawet się spisuje, atherosa w srodku ma, co prawda do piet nie dorasta mtikowi, ale zrobi robote
<PoKrAk> swiete slowa
<bikstopa> lisu: nie mam ani grosza
<bikstopa> i mam 2 mikrotiki na stanie :D
<PoKrAk> daj jednego
<bikstopa> "wyplate" w tym miechu dostalem 534 zl i za uczelnie zaplacic musze 600 zl do konca miecha :D
<bikstopa> PoKrAk: zamienie go na TPlinka z funkcja brige :D
<lisu> licencji jakiej trialowej nie pociągniesz? nei wiem jakie tam oferują
<bikstopa> nie. jak kupujesz router to  z licencja
<bikstopa> nie ma trialu :D
<PoKrAk> bikstopa: a nie prosciej komputer karta eth0 + karta wlan0 i zrobic sobie bridga ?
<lisu> bikstopa: PoKrAk dobrze mówi, przemyśl to
<bikstopa> PoKrAk: jak bym mial to by bylo prosciej
<SimonPHOENIX__> lepiej uzywac daty czy datetime w mysql?
<bikstopa> datetime
<emce_PL> to zależy do czego
<SimonPHOENIX__> emce_PL, no wlasnie wszedzie uzywam datetime
<emce_PL> datetime niesie większą porcję danych
<emce_PL> czasami wystarczy date
<SimonPHOENIX__> ale teraz mam abonament, do kiedy, no i tu godzina jest zbedna, tylko data mi potrzebna
<emce_PL> no właśnie
<emce_PL> datetime też nie jest za dobre
<emce_PL> lepiej trzymać timestampa
<SimonPHOENIX__> ok, date daje w abonament
<czester> Re.
<bikstopa> ha. na 2gim mikrotiku mam full licencje :D
<bikstopa> `google jestem
<Przekliniak> bikstopa: I Am (2005) - IMDb: <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0478175/>
<Biszkopcik> i need help ;d
<Biszkopcik> jest tu ktoś? :P
<airborn> ni ma
<Biszkopcik> mam problem z apache2/php
<Biszkopcik> ogarniasz airborn
<Biszkopcik> ?
<airborn> troche
<Biszkopcik> masz chwile?
<airborn> mogę mieć
<Biszkopcik> airborn: wejdz na wrzucacz.net
<Biszkopcik> potem w tym paneliku uploadu kliknij remote i wpisz np.
<Biszkopcik> http://imgcandy.com/di-QHP4.jpg
<Biszkopcik> i zatwierdz
<Biszkopcik> wyjebie po chwili ciag znakow jakichs
<Biszkopcik> doszlem do tego ze czegos brakuje
<Biszkopcik> bo na darmowym hostingu dziala normalnie
<Biszkopcik> tyle ze nie wiem za cholere czego
<Biszkopcik> doszedlem*
<airborn> narazie zwiesiło przeglądarkę...
<Biszkopcik> z czego korzystasz?
<airborn> fx 3.6.16
<Biszkopcik> poczekaj sekunde
<Biszkopcik> i ?
<office> i jest prad zle zrobiony
<airborn> chrome faktycznie wywala...
<airborn> fx się zawiesił
<Biszkopcik> no, chrome pokazuje
<Biszkopcik> i na dodatek formularz kontaktu nie wysyla wiadomosci na meila, tez nie wiem czemu
<Biszkopcik> brakuje jakiejs biblotekic czy cus
<airborn> pewnie mail() zablokowane
<Biszkopcik> no to se moge odblokowac, tyle ze jak ;p
<airborn> sporo hostingów to blokuje
<Biszkopcik> to na vps stoi
<airborn> w php.ini zapewne
<Biszkopcik> a co z tym ciagiem znakow?
<airborn> szczerze? to wygląda trochę jak gdyby całego png 'wyświetliło'
<airborn> wyświetlasz obrazek po jego zauploadowaniu?
<Biszkopcik> tak
<Biszkopcik> http://wrzucacz.net/pm-GYB3.html
<Biszkopcik> cos takiego
<Biszkopcik> powinno wyskoczyc
<Biszkopcik> btw. w php.ini nie ma nic szczegolnego odnosnie mail, watpie zeby przy defaultowych ustawieniach blokowal on cos
<airborn> Biszkopcik, jak wyświetlasz tem iniaturki?
<airborn> tzn te obrazki
<airborn> http://wrzucacz.net/di-GYB3.png http://wrzucacz.net/di-GYB3.jpg http://wrzucacz.net/di-GYB3.bmp
<airborn> to wszystko ten sam obrazek
<Biszkopcik> tak
<airborn> sprawdź może gdzieś skrypt go generujący źle nagłówek ustawia
<Biszkopcik> czekaj
<Biszkopcik> nie mozliwe zeby to byla wina skryptu
<Biszkopcik> bo sprawdzalem na normalnym hostingu
<Biszkopcik> i dziala
<Biszkopcik> i kontakt i remote upload
<Biszkopcik> a tu ni chuja
<airborn> no to zrób na obu echo phpinfo() i porównaj czym się różnią
<PushUpek> Biszkopcik: mail() jest defaultowo zablokowane, zdaje się przez php_safe czy jakoś tak to się zwało
<PushUpek> tak samo jak wszystkie funkcje do zdalnego pobierania plików itp
<Biszkopcik> PushUpek: jak to naprawić ?
<PushUpek> php.ini albo użyj klasy do wysyłania przez smtp ;]
<airborn> phpmailer
<airborn> wróć
<airborn> swiftmailer
<qermit> jacekowski: znasz jakas firme ktora szybko robi plytki w technologi 3mils?
<airborn> 3? mało
<qermit> malo?
<airborn> dosyć
<qermit> w chinach to nie jest szczyt mozliwosci ale chodzi o czas
<airborn> w pl satland robi 3milsy
<airborn> ale nie wiem jak z cenami przy takich wymiarach
<Biszkopcik> dalej tego nie ogarniam ;x
<SimonPHOENIX__> jest tu jakis spec od mysql?
<PushUpek> jak zadasz pytanie, to się przekonasz ;]
<SimonPHOENIX__> to ma szanse dzialac? http://pastie.org/1657532
<SimonPHOENIX__> wg mnie powinno
<Biszkopcik> 1st
<SimonPHOENIX__> 2nd
<Biszkopcik> pierdole to
<Biszkopcik> ide spac
<Biszkopcik> ;x
<SimonPHOENIX__> no nie chce mi dzialac,
<SimonPHOENIX__> kurde
<PushUpek> jaki błąd?
<SimonPHOENIX__> ok, udalo mi sie ;)
<PushUpek> ;]
<m477> ;]
<SimonPHOENIX__> kurde, ale mi gosci nie wykasowalo :(
<jacekowski> qermit: ta
<jacekowski> qermit: ale pytanie ile placisz
<jacekowski> qermit: i ile plytek
<SimonPHOENIX__> http://pastie.org/1657687 to dziala kiedy kasuje event, ale jesli wykasuje goscia to event pojdzie w pizdut tez?
<SimonPHOENIX__> ok, nie kasuje eventu
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-11
<phrozen> witam mam taki problem polecenie ./configure --prefix=/www --enable-module=so a później make wywala mi: ake[2]: *** Brak reguł do wykonania obiektu `all'. Stop.
<phrozen> make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/phrozen/Pobrane/apache_1.3.6/src'
<phrozen> make[1]: *** [build-std] Błąd 2
<phrozen> make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/phrozen/Pobrane/apache_1.3.6'
<phrozen> make: *** [build] Błąd 2
<phrozen> próbuje instalować apache 1.3.6 i php 5.2.17 na ubuntu 10.10
<phrozen> ktoś wie dlaczego taki problem ?
<firemark> lol <:
<phrozen> hm?
<firemark> phrozen: pierwszy raz?
<phrozen> yup
<jacekowski> czemu taki stary apache?
<firemark> phrozen: to powiem ci tak . wpisałeś ./configure && make all
<firemark> prawda?
<jacekowski> to raz
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> a dwa
<phrozen> nie ... a apache stary bo musze php instalować stare
<firemark> phrozen: źle zrobiłeś ./configure
<jacekowski> phrozen: ale to nie ma znaczenia
<firemark> phrozen: znaczy znając życie, nie masz składnika
<jacekowski> phrozen: mozesz stare php i nowy apache
<jacekowski> firemark: gowno prawda
<jacekowski> phrozen: apt-get install apache2
<jacekowski> phrozen: a php sobie potem stare osobno zrobis
<firemark> jacekowski: to było tak . Wyrzuciło mu ./configure że nie ma czegos i zrobil make all
<phrozen> apache2 miałem przed chwilką ;]
<jacekowski> no to php buduj stare
<phrozen> w ogóle jak zrobić żeby łatwo zainstalować sobie php najlepiej 5.2.14? :]
<firemark> jacekowski: u was na ubuntu zawsze jest problem z kompilowaniem czegoś swojego : p
<jacekowski> sciagnac stara paczke
<jacekowski> i przekompilowac
<jacekowski> phrozen: a na co ci takie php?
<phrozen> bo projekt który mam rozwijać jest dokładnie w tej wersji a nie chce mieć dalszych przygód ... zainstalowałem sobie wszystko a okazało się że php 3 rezygnuje z eregi i etc ...
<phrozen> zainstalowałem starsze php to znowu mysl nie był obsłużony
<phrozen> i stwierdziłem że instaluje dokładnie to samo co mają ;]
<jacekowski> rotfl
<phrozen> poza tym oni hostują to na home ...
<jacekowski> jak soft sie psuje bo php wersja sie zmienia to wspolczuje
<phrozen> -_- jak będzie update na home będzie płacz
<phrozen> wsz wyr regularne pójdą w kosmos do wymiany i sajonara
<jacekowski> a bedzie update szybciej niz myslisz
<firemark> jacekowski: w pythonie to normalka :D
<phrozen> niee home nie jest aż tak wyrywny ;]
<jacekowski> masz preg
<bikstopa> dlaczego jestem za glupi do tego mikrotika? :/
<jacekowski> phrozen: ale zmienia w koncu kiedys
<phrozen> ja też jestem pythonowy ^^
<firemark> phrozen: o , i ty sobie nie umiesz z kompilacja dac rady?
<bikstopa> phrozen: ja jestem pythonowo boasowy :D
<qrq> Witam
<phrozen> ale przyszłomi wrócić do php dla pewnego projektu i się męczyć ;)
<phrozen> no nie :]
<PushUpek> przepisz projekt na django ;D
<phrozen> postawiłem sobie wsz .. ale taki burdel mi się na lapku zrobil że będę wszystko stawiał ładnie
<qrq> Nie znam się na programowaniu i mam pytanie
<phrozen> ooo PushUpek :D hi
<PushUpek> phrozen: ave ;]
<qrq> Czy powstał jakiś nowy język programowania który jest w jakiś sposób rewolucyjny?
<phrozen> przepisze i to szybciej niż chyba myśle i to na django - problem w tym że chce żebym go przekonał ucząc
<phrozen> a ze mnie taki nauczyciel jak :D
<PushUpek> hehe ;D
<phrozen> tak. Polski to mistrzostwo świata :D
<jacekowski> django jest wolniejsze od php
<jacekowski> ba, sam python bez frameworkow jest niewiele szybszy
<PushUpek> niby w jakim aspekcie?
<phrozen> yhm.. zależy jak piszesz w php i jak piszesz w django .. to po pierwsze
<jacekowski> a django dolozone do tego psuje wydajnosc
<jacekowski> bo masz dosyc krowiasty framework ktory sie odpala
<jacekowski> a passenger w apache obsysa az milo
<jacekowski> i potrafi calego apache polozyc
<phrozen> oO
<PushUpek> wołami mnie na powrót do php nie zaciągną ;D
<jacekowski> a na python nawet na scgi nie za ciekawie sie nie zachowuje
<phrozen> no nie wiem ... na jakim serwisie to chcesz porównać?
<jacekowski> ja mowie od strony administracyjnej
<jacekowski> serwera i takich tam
<jacekowski> ze php po prostu dziala
<phrozen> bo raczej przy projekcie większym prędzej Ci mysql nie wyrobi niż zauważysz różnice php a python
<jacekowski> ekhm
<jacekowski> to ja nie wiem jakie ty zapytania robiles
<jacekowski> ale ja serwisy gdzie pojedynczy mysql robil 10k/q/s
<phrozen> chodzi raczej o radzenie sobie z ilością danych
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> 10 tysiecy zapytan na sekunde
<firemark> mysql to zdradliwa dziwka <:
<jacekowski> i spora czesc to proste selecty
<jacekowski> ale joiny i ciekawsze cuda tez byly
<phrozen> no nie wiem ERP trza w takim razie na mysql stawiać ;P
<phrozen> ok ale wróćmy do mego pytania :P bo ja w sprawach konfiguracji ubuntu jestem dosyć hmmm ... ;]
<SimonPHOENIX__> ALTER TABLE `messages` ADD CONSTRAINT `users_ibfk_1` FOREIGN KEY (`message_from_id`) REFERENCES `users` (`user_id`) ON DELETE CASCADE ON UPDATE CASCADE
<SimonPHOENIX__> co mam tu zle?
<SimonPHOENIX__> panowie?
<jacekowski> phrozen: tylko ze tam transakcje pilnowal osobny demon
<jacekowski> phrozen: php nie gadalo bezposrednio do bazy
<phrozen> aha
<jacekowski> phrozen: tylko do demona ktory robil wszystko
<jacekowski> bo isam nie ma row level lockow ani transakcji
<jacekowski> a inno juz nie takie szybkie
<phrozen> jeżeli większość rzeczy oprzesz o wyr. reg. i zachowasz jak największą część zadań po stronie mysql to śmiga wszystko ładnie ale wtedy bardziej się boję o bazę ;)
<phrozen> ./configure: 4538: /www/bin/apxs: not found -_-
<phrozen> php
<phrozen> ./configure: 4538: /www/bin/apxs: not found
<phrozen> soz nie to
<firemark> lol.
<SimonPHOENIX__> http://pastie.org/1657845
<SimonPHOENIX__> co tu robie zle?
<SimonPHOENIX__> usuwajac usera chce usunac wiadomosci od niego
<dancios> sa jakies ludki ?
<SimonPHOENIX> sa
<SimonPHOENIX> mam pytanie
<dancios> ja tez
<SimonPHOENIX> w mysql jest mozliwosc dodania wartosci domyslnej
<dancios> czy wam/komus adobe flash sie pieprzy na Youtubie X86
<dancios> 10.04
<SimonPHOENIX> ja tam youtuba omijam ostatnio
<SimonPHOENIX> no ale czy jest mozliwosc dodania domyslnego rekordu do tabeli mysql?
<dancios> bo chyba byl niedawno jakis update flasha i mi sie spsulo
<dancios> Nie wiem jak to jest w mysql ale w postgresie w skladni SQL chyba jest mozliwosc
<PushUpek> SimonPHOENIX: o DEFAULT dla pola tabeli słyszałem, ale o DEFAULT dla całego wiersza nie ;]
<PushUpek> INSERTEM machnij domyślną wartość i tyle
<SimonPHOENIX> PushUpek, robie wlasnie te FK dla tabel
<SimonPHOENIX> idzie mi nawet nawet
<PushUpek> ;]
<SimonPHOENIX> PushUpek, oplaca sie programowac baze?
<PushUpek> pewnie
<PushUpek> do większych projektów odpowiednio zaprojektowana i wykonana baza, to dobra inwestycja ;]
<PushUpek> można dopisać triggery, widoki i inne cuda przydatne w późniejszej jej obsłudze
<SimonPHOENIX> PushUpek, no ja robie taki wlasnie projekt
<SimonPHOENIX> opornie mi idzie ale daje rade
<PushUpek> mnie wnet czeka coś podobnego
<PushUpek> ale w postgresie
<PushUpek> dobra ja zawijam spać
<PushUpek> noc
<dancios> jeszcze sa plsql i nne wygodne cuda
<dancios> sa tez funkcje :) generalnie wole w postgresie pisac
 * tssu witam (hi everyone) 
<SimonPHOENIX> ok, nocka zeszla ale mam nowa strukture bazy danych
 * PoKrAk vita
<lisu> o/
<PoKrAk> lisu na szybko jak porównać jedna zawartośckatalogu z drugą ?
<lisu> mc?
<lisu> PoKrAk: odpalasz mc, polecenie, porównanie katalogów - wybierasz :szybka, tylko rozmiar, dokładna, anuluj
<PoKrAk> aaa właśnie :D
<PoKrAk> qwa dysk z buildem mi sie sypnołi probuje odzyskac całośc :/
<PoKrAk> zaraz nadejdzie chwila prawdy
<gtriderxc> dobry
<gtriderxc> jest tu ktoś
<gtriderxc> ktoś, kto wie co to jest byobu?
<PoKrAk> cos mi sie o uszy obiło
<gtriderxc> jakis menedzer okien
<gtriderxc> ale czytając opisyu nir rozumiem do czego to sluzy
<gtriderxc> i jak się włącza
<gtriderxc> niby się instaluje i cos odpala w terminalu ale nie wiadomo co i gdzie
<gtriderxc> man byobu zadziałał. moze cos mi powie
<gtriderxc> a juz wiem
<gtriderxc> byobu dodaje pasek w terminalu na samym dole
<gtriderxc> na pasku mozna wyswietlac temp proca, predkosci, email itp
<gtriderxc> taki panel pod terminal
<PoKrAk> dupa nie udało sie odzyskać w całości :/ od nowa zabawa :/
<PoKrAk> a korzystałem z tego
<PoKrAk> troche to upierdliwe
<sysek> .
<PoKrAk> ..
<sysek> gtriderxc: pokaz jak to wyglada, bo zawsze to kasowalem :D
<PoKrAk> jak byobu
<PoKrAk> jak pracujesz duzo na konsoli
<tar-gz> Siemka
<PoKrAk> i interesuja cie zasoby systemu na bierząco to wlasnie to sie sprawdza
<gtriderxc> i podobno jest wsparcie dla ramek i tabel przy przrglądaniu www
<Wizard> cześć
<gtriderxc> 8
<gtriderxc> sysek: zwykły kolorowy paseczek u dołu terminala. wlasnie badam co to potrafi
<tar-gz> jakie ten "paseczek" daje możliwości?
<PoKrAk> takie conky w konsoli
<tar-gz> O! Jak coś pokombinujecie zapodajcie scriny ;-)
<PoKrAk> tar-gz: wez to sobie zainstaluj to nic prawie nie wazy
<GronX> Witam. Chcę z dystrybucji live sprawdzić uszkodzony dysk z systemem plikow ntfs i nie wiem jakiego programu użyć? Proszę o radę jaki będzie dobry
<Barthalion> fsck, polecam
<GronX> sprawdzam w man i pisze ze linuxowe systemy plikow
<emce_PL> ale konsolowy czyz GUI?
<lisu> o chromoim nowy update ma
<GronX> moze byc z gui ale konsolowym tez nei pogardze
<Barthalion> A ja patrzę w /usr/bin i widzę fsck.ntfs jako dowiązanie do ntfsfix
<PoKrAk> qwa wczorajinstalowałem program do diagnozowania dysku
<PoKrAk> moment
<gtriderxc> gedit po prostu
<lisu> hdat2 ?
<emce_PL> oczywiscie najlepszy jest testdisk, ale tez najbardziej skomplikowany
<PoKrAk> gsmartcontrol
<emce_PL> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Ntfsprogs
<gtriderxc> wal z gedita. dobrze robi l łatwo
<gtriderxc> qrde!
<gtriderxc> co ja pisze
<gtriderxc> GPARTED
<PoKrAk> sprawdz dysk za pomoca gsmartcontrol od reki ci wyswietli czy ok czy nie
<lisu> PoKrAk: ja za pomoca hdat2 jakies bsd'owskie partycje naprawiałem na serwerze, skubaniec dobry je, to i z ntfs sobie poradzi
<lisu> ee, a jednak nie poradzi sobie z ntfs, x)
<GronX> cos z nim zdrowo nie tak nawet go sprawdzic nie idzie sypie errorami
<GronX> dobra powalcze z nim jeszcze dzieki za pomoc
<PushUpek> ave
<PoKrAk> eva
<PushUpek> huh ale rozpieprz w Japonii...
<sysek> ~no
<PoKrAk> qwa ciagle wypierdala mi sie kernel na squeezim :/
<shpaq> mornin'
<PushUpek> ale pogoda do bani :/
<cojack> czesc, ma ktos jakies opinie o firmie playsoft?
<gtriderxc> pogoda jest elegancka
<lisu> o, w koncu yoyo 3 serwer sqla odpalili po awarii, po 2 miesiacu pfff x)
<Wizard> cojack: o/
<Wizard> nie znam takiej firmy
<Wizard> kojarzy mi sie z playbąkiem
<cojack> Wizard: \o/
<Wizard> hehe
<tar-gz> Re
<Wizard> cojack: pracę zmieniasz?
<cojack> moze
<julek> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> cześć julek
<gtriderxc> I have another translation bug. this time a seriuos one
<gtriderxc> http://www.marcus.org.pl/GTriderXC/annspc/5.png
<gtriderxc> there is a huge problem with "...soemthing" strings
<gtriderxc> no Polish man will be able to understand whats all about
<BlessJah> seems to be PICNIC
<gtriderxc> thanks
<gtriderxc> qrde pomyliłem pokoje:)
<gtriderxc> ale dzięki:)
<kklimonda> gtriderxc: musisz to przetłumaczyć krócej ;)
<DaZ> polska język, długa język
<BlessJah> gtriderxc: co za system masz w vboksie?
<gtriderxc> 11.04 alfa 3
<kklimonda> nie widać? ;)
<BlessJah> argh
<cojack> Wizard: podaj jid
<BlessJah> gtriderxc: myslalem ze masz problem z tym ze ktos wszedzie soemthing wstawia (literowka)
<BlessJah> to bylby picnic
<BlessJah> zajarzylem juz
<gtriderxc> chodzi o to ze raz są stringi zle odmienioen
<gtriderxc> a dwa ze najwazniejsza ich czesc jest pdo kropkami
<gtriderxc> totalna porażka przecież
<BlessJah> no tak, teraz juz lapie
<BlessJah> bo szukalem tego soemthing
<gtriderxc> "znajdx ...e internetowe"?? padaka na max
<BlessJah> unity jest w 11.04 juz defaultowo?
<kklimonda> gtriderxc: może spróbuj bez znajdź?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: tak
<BlessJah> to moze sproboje
<BlessJah> port unity na archa juz jest
<kklimonda> gtriderxc: to Znajdź marnie wygląda
<kklimonda> BlessJah: wątpię
<BlessJah> jest
<kklimonda> BlessJah: wątpię by najnowsza wersja była
<BlessJah> przy czym nikt nie gwarantuje ze bedzie dzialal
<BlessJah> nie najnowsza
<kklimonda> unity sporo od paczkujących obecnie wymaga
<BlessJah> wogole unity jest alfa czy beta?
<kklimonda> alpha
<gtriderxc> beta 31 marca
<gtriderxc> ~~
<BlessJah> btw, ciekawe czy poza kubuntu i u(nity)buntu powstanie gubuntu z gnome
<kklimonda> gtriderxc: to beta Ubunt, a nie Unity
<kklimonda> dla mnie Unity w wersji beta będzie w momencie wydania 11.04
<gtriderxc> racja
<kklimonda> BlessJah: jeżeli będzie zapotrzebowanie to czemu nie.
<BlessJah> dziwne troche wrzuca niesprawdzony soft
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ktoś musi przetestować
<BlessJah> s/ca/cac/
<BlessJah> ktos != luser
<kklimonda> a kto?
<kklimonda> użytkownicy którzy chcą stabilny system mają lts
<BlessJah> dziurawy jak ser szwajcarski
<kklimonda> do wydania 11.04 całość będzie przetestowana przez deweloperów, i bardziej zainteresowanych użytkowników.
<kklimonda> BlessJah: to bullshit był
<kklimonda> artykuł na poziomie faktu ktoś napisał
<BlessJah> wiem
<BlessJah> ale lts != debian stable
<kklimonda> czy ja wiem
<phrozen> witam, instalowałem z paczki php5 v 5.2.17 co muszę doinstalować“ żeby błąd rozwiązać : Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysqli_query() in /var/www/faktor2/klasy/bd.php on line 56
<kklimonda> tak długo jak trzymasz się main to nie ma problemów
<phrozen> pewnie chodzi o podanie jakiejś opcji przy configure dodatkowej albo nie wiem...
<kklimonda> phrozen: doinstaluj z paczki część odpowiedzialną za mysql
<BlessJah> zainstaluj paczki
<phrozen> ale przy configure podawałem ./configure --with-mysql=/usr --with-apxs2=/usr/bin/apxs2
<kklimonda> phrozen: czemu budujesz php ze źródeł?
<phrozen> bo miałem takie ścieżki http://pastebin.com/igKWcJ65
<BlessJah> na ubuntu bodowanie ze zrodel???
<phrozen> kklimonda - bo musze stare php używać
<phrozen> bo nowe eregi wycofało ;)
<BlessJah> eregi? w sensie regexp?
<phrozen> deb chciałby się aktualizować ;> funkcje eregi czyli hm tak
<phrozen> w 5.3 ereg i eregi nie istnieje ;)
<phrozen> a 3/4 projektu jest o to oparte
<kklimonda> istnieje
<phrozen> no to przeczytaj
<phrozen> `ereg is deprecated` errors in PHP 5.3
<kklimonda> jest oznaczone do usunięcia *w przyszłości*
<kklimonda> nie znaczy to, że go nie ma teraz
<phrozen> to bym musiał wyłączyć warningi zupełnie
<phrozen> żeby z tego korzystac
<kklimonda> nie
<kklimonda> musisz tylko E_DEPRECATED wyłączyć
<DaZ> u mnie działa.
<DaZ> :f
<phrozen> poza tym jezeli projekt jest na 5.2.17 to nie widzę sensu żeby zmieniać to ... jak będzie migracja na nowszy php wtedy to się zrobi
<DaZ> może być
<kklimonda> phrozen: to zostań na 8.04, a nie rób aktualizacji do 10.04
<kklimonda> phrozen: wyłączenie E_DEPRECATED ma więcej sensu niż budowanie własnego PHP ze źródeł.
<phrozen> hmmm w sumie to sobie pokombinuje  a jak to e_deprecated wyłączyć?
<DaZ> no, pehap chyba nie jest az taki powazne zeby trzymac distro dwa lata wstecz [;
<phrozen> dobra to kasuje to i instaluje php5 ;P
<DaZ> zresztą, wy też macie podobno jakieś tule do budowania paczek.
<kklimonda> z poziomu PHP używając error_reporting, albo w php.ini - ale tam już nie pamiętam jak
<kklimonda> DaZ: czemu nie? dystrybucję trzyma się tak długo jak potrzeba, i tak długo jak jest wspierana
<DaZ> error_reporting = E_ALL & ~E_DEPRECATED :f
<DaZ> ja dystrybucje trzymam tak długo aż nie wyjdą nowe ficzery
<phrozen> ale to miałem wyłączone ...
<DaZ> chociaż wiem, kde
<DaZ> tfu
<DaZ> gnome :f
<phrozen> yhm
<winter> japonia zatrzęsła
<winter> :<
<DaZ> ze 30 razy nawet
<phrozen> ok to jak i gdzie to wyłączyc? Błąd PHP: () Function eregi() is deprecated
<phrozen> Plik: /var/www/faktor2/ustawienia/funkcje.php: 139
<kklimonda> to twój kod, ty wiesz lepiej - w php.ini, w .htaccess albo bezpośrednio w kodzie - zależy od twojego serwera.
<kklimonda> projekt na pewno gdzieś ustawia poziom logowania, pewnie tam będziesz mógł to zmienić
<phrozen> dodanie wpisu do .htaccess projektu error_reporting = E_ALL & ~E_DEPRECATE nic nie dało ...  a w php.ini jest error_reporting = E_ALL & ~E_DEPRECATED
<phrozen> plik php.ini:  http://pastebin.com/6hJrHy9Z
<kklimonda> no to pewnie sam projekt ustawia to gdzieś i nadpisuje tamte wartości
<phrozen> czyli gdzieś error_reporting w projekcie ustawiałem tak? tylko robiłem jakieś setting ale cholera to z 6 mies temu ;]
<phrozen> no nie ma nigdzie tego ... wrrrr
<Dreadlish> hiho
<mati75> re
<julek> czesc
<sysek> futka
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> czemu ktoś z .fi tu siedzi? :>
<sysek> Wizard: a czemu nie :(?
<Dreadlish> a czemu tak? :D
<sysek> rasisci
<Wizard> no ba
<sysek> ziema dla ziemniakuff
<Dreadlish> :D
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppEW1C8sQsI
<sysek> <333333
<BlessJah> jest możliwość sprawdzenia z konsoli, jaki program/binarka/polecenie/cokolwiek posiada aktualnie aktywne okno?
<BlessJah> np chcialbym zeby mi wywalilo w tym momencie urxvt albo /usr/bin/urxvt
 * sysek @ 096. Crystal Castles - [Crystal Castles ( II ) CD1 #03] Doe Deer
<PoKrAk> qna jak odpalićEthernet controler: atheros comunications l2 fast ethernet (rev a0)
<PoKrAk> wogole eth0 mi nie widzi
<Wizard> BlessJah: pewnie jest
<BlessJah> jak to zrobic, to chce tak naprawde wiedziec
<Wizard> nie wiem
<PoKrAk> jakiś pomysł
<Wizard> zacząłbym od xwininfo
<PoKrAk> załadowanie modułu atl2 nie pomogło :/
<Wizard> i od libwnck
<PoKrAk> nie widzi urządzenia :/
<BlessJah> xwininfo kaze mi zaznaczyc okno
<BlessJah> ja od wmctrl zaczalem
<SimonPHOENIX> hejka
<SimonPHOENIX> co tu tak cicho?
<fi9o> JJJJJjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjeeeeeeeeeeeebbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111oneoneoneone
 * fi9o na robil halasu
<fi9o> narobil
<sysek> fi9o: fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<sysek> bosz
<fi9o> O_o
<sysek> lol
<sysek> :(
<Wizard> SimonPHOENIX: wszyscy przesiedli się na fedorę, bo działa
<Wizard> :>
<SimonPHOENIX> Wizard, ubuntu tez dziala
<SimonPHOENIX> uzywalem fegory kiedys, ale bo lubilem ten system
<SimonPHOENIX> ale teraz wole ubu
<Wizard> ja też wolę
<Marian> witajcie ludziska
<tar-gz> Marian: cze
<Marian> mam pytanko odnośnie grafik Intel GMA HD, jak one śmigają z ubuntu lub debian, planuję kupić sobie jakiegoś lapka ale nie wiem czy mi ubu/deb poleci z taką grafiką
<tar-gz> Ja sie nie znam, ale ubuntu powinno.
<fi9o> Marian: Intel ma dobre sterowniki.
<fi9o> Marian: Chyba najmniej problematyczne z jakimi sie spotkalem. A uzywalem kart NV i ATI.
<Marian> fi9o:  a jak one śmigają, dobre są, dużo nie wymagam od grafiki, tyle co by mi Android SDK poleciało, ale słyszałem różne rzeczy, że filmy w hd potrafią się z tymi grafikami chlastać
<fi9o> Marian: Nie mam tak nowoczesnego sprzetu by modz cokolwiek mowic na temat HD
<tar-gz> Marian: z opensourcesowymi sterownikami mogą się chlastać. Przy zamkniętych nie powinny.
<DaZ> chyba kiedyś w noobuntu coś walneło tak, że intel nie działał [;
<tar-gz> fi9o: *móc*
<DaZ> módz
<Marian> oki oki
<Marian> to dzięki za info, zmykam
<DaZ> to z tym c to wymysł czerwonych z II rp [;
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ping
<jacekowski> BlessJah: pong
<BlessJah> logi?
<jacekowski> no powoli
<jacekowski> ja wczoraj ledwo co wrocilem
<Dreadlish> elo
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ten link co wyslalem pomogl?
<BlessJah> bo wyglada na to ze wystarczy zdefiniowac log razem z virtual hostem
<jacekowski> no wystarczy
<jacekowski> ale ja nie mam vhostow tak
<BlessJah> to jak?
<jacekowski> tylko ja uzywam userdira z odpowiednia konfiguracja
<BlessJah> to jak dodales .tk?
<jacekowski> to z vhostem
<BlessJah> ano
<jacekowski> /var/log/apache2/users/blessjah.access.log
<jacekowski> tu masz
<BlessJah> perm denied
<BlessJah> mam tutaj całość czy tylko vhost?
<jacekowski> vhost
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> pokombinuje cos
<BlessJah> najlatwiej przerobic vhost
<BlessJah> da sie istniejacej instancji vlc z basha imputowac eventy typu next previous czy pause?
<DaZ> pewnie da
<DaZ> dbus moze? :f
<BlessJah> moze
<BlessJah> do mocp sobie juz xbindkeys-em dodalem opcje
<BlessJah> jak sie da do vlc, to bede kombinowal zeby obslugiwalo mi vlc, jesli dziala, jesli nie to defaultowo wysylalo do mocp
<sysek> LOL
<sysek> wodka zmarzla
<sysek> :D
<jacekowski> byl moze ktos w lille?
<soee> hej, pomoze ktos z drukarką pod windowsem? Jak dodaje jakies pliki do wydruku cały czas mam, że taka i taka ilość "oczekuje na [nazwa użytkownika]". Wiecie jak to rozwiazac ?
<frimer> soee: sprawdzales uprawnienia?
<soee> frimer: gdzie konkretnie ? to jets konto adminstratora z ktorego korzytsam
<frimer> soee: w ustawieniach drukarki/zabezpieczenia ewentualnie przeladuj w uslugach usluge odpowiadajaca za drukowanie, nie pamietam jak sie zwie - bedzie opisana
<frimer> a i wykasuj z kolejki dokumenty ktore sie nie drukuja
<frimer> zaznaczam ze nie koniecznie to moze pomoc ;]
<frimer> ale reinstalacja systemu i oddanie drukarki do serwisu zadziala - oczywisce zartuje :D
<paszo2008> witam uzywa ktos webmin na ubuntu 10.10 64 bit
<paszo2008> w module bootup and shuttown wszystkie akcje mam ustawione na No - a przeciez apache chociazby startuje po reboot systemu
<paszo2008> zdaje sie ze webmin nie widzi czegos
<virek> Siemka, jak¹ proponujecie dystrybucjê na bardzo starego kompa ? 900mhz, geforce 2, 300mb ramu. Niby nie jest taki z³y ale chodzi 4x gorzej niz podane specyfikacje.
<dweller> virek: co znaczy chodzi 4x gorzej?
<dweller> chodzi jak chodzić powinien, po prostu ktoś tam pcha jakieś gówno
<virek> Jest na nim Debian z LXDE, Iceweasel i kadu. Tylko tyle
<virek> A na prawdê dzia³a jak krew z nosa, kiedyœ to na nim dzia³a³ GTA Vice City a teraz zawiesza sie na grze przez www :D
<Dreadlish> lol :D
<Dreadlish> no wiesz
<Dreadlish> ja mam kompa który przez 5 lat robił za serwer i teraz robi za serwer
<Dreadlish> troche mniejszy ale dalej ;d
<virek> W sumie to 10 lat ma :
<virek> No a co s¹dzisz o Puppy linux?
<virek> B¹dŸ co innego proponujesz na archaiczny sprzêt? :D
<Dreadlish> puppy jest dla osób ceniących swoją prywatność
<Dreadlish> poza tym pisz bez polskich znaków albo ustaw sobie utf-8
<virek> ok, pisze z klineta www i dlatego te bledy
<virek> klienta*
<dweller> virek: postaw jakies dsl albo slaxa co by się do pamięci ładował
<dweller> zobaczysz jak bedzie fajnie działać
<virek> normlanie DSL czy tam Slaxa na dysku zainstlowac i on sie i tak bedzie do pamieci wrzucal?
<dweller> tak
<dweller> tzn bootloader ręcznie musisz wpakować na dysk
<dweller> albo tinycore
<virek> Ok, chyba tak zrobie teraz tylko co lepsze bêdziê DSL czy Slax? I jakie w miare ladne ale bardzo lekkie srodowisko? :_)
<dweller> ja tinycore odpalałem na 266MHz i 160MB i się zmarszczyłem prędkością działąnia ;s ramu
<dweller> dsl ma fluxa a slax kde
<dweller> spróbuj obydwa
<dweller> slax jest modyfikowalny
<virek> a to slax juz odpada, kde jak krew z nosa bedzie chodzic
<dweller> dsla raczej nie
<dweller> zdziwyłbyś się
<virek> ok, to podzialam cos, tinycore, slax a w ostatecznosci dsl :_)
<fi9o> slitaz
<fi9o> 30mb.
<Psotnick> slitaz jest dziwny
<fi9o> Elo elo jest.
<Psotnick> nie, jest dziwny ;)
<Psotnick> mam go na pendrivie i na jednym kompie działa, a na drugim nie ;)
<fi9o> Ty jestes dziwny.
<fi9o> I tez dzialasz na jednym kompie a na drugim nie.
<Psotnick> bo drugi nie jest mój ;)
<fi9o> :]
<Psotnick> ale sobie gram na nim ;)
<Psotnick> ale mam burdel w pokoju... trzeba by to w koncu sprzątnąć
<mati75> debian k/freebsd też lekki jest
<Psotnick> debian k/freebsd sux
<fi9o> Psotnick: Rzuc granat, ale centralnie na srodek, potem kolo scian lopata przejedziesz i zbierzesz wszystko ladnie
<Psotnick> nie mam kontaktów na granat
<Psotnick> może być coś innego co robi juebudu?
<fi9o> czarny proch domowej roboty
<fi9o> Ale szkoda race stracic przy robieniu w razie gdyby gdzies iskierka skoczyla.
<Psotnick> fi9o: widzę dzisiaj masz same dobre pomysły ;)
<fi9o> Psotnick: Generalnie mam dobre, ale nie zawsze ludzie potrafia to docenic.
<fi9o> Jak wlalem za wiele benzyny do pieca przy rozpalaniu i pol glowy mi przyjaralo to tez bylo dobrym pomyslem.
<fi9o> Bo zmotywowalo mnie to tego by od razu sie obciac.
<fi9o> Mialem pol glowy jakby z plastiku
<fi9o> Dobrze, ze nie do skory mnie zjaralo w tedy
<fi9o> Bo musialbym sie na kojaka ogolic.
<fi9o> Jak czasem mysle o moich wyczynach to sie zastanawiam jak dyzylem tych 20 lat.
<Psotnick> a ja się muszę pascala uczyć, ktoś w tym pisze jeszcze?
<fi9o> Nie, nikt.
<Psotnick> tak myślałem, że moja klasa tylko ;)
<fi9o> nie no, ja w technikum tez to mialem.
<fi9o> Potem bylo C/C++ no i java.
<fi9o> na aplikacjach internetowych mialem dodatkowo php/js
<Psotnick> najs ;) ja to się planuję do LO na jakiś mat-fiz-inf wybrać
<fi9o> ja to mialem w technikum
<fi9o> Ale coz, czlowiek byl glupi i mial to w dupie.
<fi9o> :]
<fi9o> teraz niewiele umie.
<Psotnick> ja mam w gimnazjum na szóstkę
<Psotnick> na niższe oceny się klocuszki układa
<fi9o> :)
<Psotnick> muszę się wziąć za coś konstruktywnego, hmm... C++? Bash?
<Psotnick> niee.. zbuduję sobie coś w Minecrafcie :D
<dweller> Psotnick: grasz na jakimś serwerze czy single?
<Psotnick> single
<kklimonda> Minecraft to narzędzie szatana
<Psotnick> kklimonda: cholerstwo strasznie wciąga
<kklimonda> okropnie
<dweller> nom
<kklimonda> z jednej strony najlepiej wydane 10EU w życiu chyba
<kklimonda> z drugiej okropna strata czasu ;)
<Psotnick> hmm.. za 10 ojro kupiłem kiedyś pendrive'a ;)
<Psotnick> ale złamał mi się w kieszeni
<dweller> lol
<dweller> ja mam prawie 7 letniego kingstona
<dweller> i się doskonale sprawdza do jakiegoś dsl/ czy wydruków na uczelnię
<Psotnick> ja mam 4letniego, którego sobie wygrałem ;)
<Psotnick> i to mój najstarszy pendrive
<fi9o> MOj najstarzy ma z 4 albo 5 lat.
<fi9o> jakostak.
<fi9o> 2gb kongstona
<Psotnick> ja mam 1gb DT Mini Fun, też kingstona
<Dreadlish> mój najstarszy to jakiś syf actiny 256mb
<Psotnick> ja generalnie mam dużo kart SD i korzystam z czytnika i kart jako pendrive'y
<Dreadlish> heh
<Psotnick> i muszę sobie jakiegoś kupić
<Dreadlish> ja mam tak
<Dreadlish> mam 256 actiny, 1, 2, 2x4 kingstona, 8 preteca i 4 goodrama
<Psotnick> ja mam 4cm kart SD w sumie 42GB
<Psotnick> 8GB od vedii, służy głownie jako pendrive, odtwarzanie muzyki to tylko dodatkowa funkcja
<Psotnick> 1GB kingstona
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze mam microsd kingstona 4gb
<Dreadlish> i 16gb cfa od sandiska
<Psotnick> ja mam 2GB CF'a
<Psotnick> do Dellka mojego ;)
<Psotnick> którego już nie mam, ale to mało ważne
<Dreadlish> xD
<Dreadlish> jeszcze miałem 1gb kingstona microsd ale upyliłem za 50zł
<Dreadlish> (lol)
<Psotnick> fajny był ;(
<sysek> lmao
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: który to dell był?
<Psotnick> Axim X50
<Psotnick> padalec
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ja tam aptrze jak by to upchać mojego hx2750
<Psotnick> czytnik linii papilarnych ma :D
<Psotnick> zawsze się chciałem pobawić takim, ale nie aż tak, żeby sobie kupić
<Psotnick> w sensie czytnikiem
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> czytnik jest niezły
<Dreadlish> ale zaczynasz sie wkurzać jak ci szybko trzeba a źle palucha skanuje
<Psotnick> mi z padalców to na szybko była tylko godzina potrzebna parę razy ;)
<Dreadlish> heh
<sysek> hm
<sysek> ktos tu sie zna na mysql?
<Dreadlish> a co tam sie znać trzeba?
<sysek> nie wiem
<Guest> witam w "konsoli" kde jak wpisze "lsusb -v" to jest za duzo informacji i to koncowych jak przewine w gore to wiem ze jest cos wiecej tylko ze sie nie da tego zobaczyc jak to zmienic?
<Guest> sudo shutdown -r now - to akurat znam
<Psotnick> Guest: lsusb -v | more
<ktosiek> Guest: lsusb -v |less
<ktosiek> less is more :-P
<Psotnick> działają w podobny sposób ;)
<ktosiek> Psotnick: poza przewijaniem w górę :-)
<Psotnick> nom ;)
<Guest> ok dzieki wielkie postaram sie zapamietac na przyszlosc
<Guest> logitech wydal kamerke c510 z niedzialajacym softem . quick capture nie dziala na winddowsie,  najlepsze jest to ze kazdego sie pytaja na forum o dane producenta tak jaby sie sami w tym pogubili
<Guest> http://logitech-en-amr.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3427
<pawelpc> witam
<pawelpc> mam taki śmieszny problem pisałem sobie na necie i wcisnąłem jakiś skrót klawiszowy i teraz cały google chrome ma odwrócone kolory może wiecie jak to odwrócić?
<Psotnick> spróbuj poszukać czegoś w ccsm w Dostępność
<Psotnick> aha, nie
<Psotnick> tylko Chrome, czy wszystko?
<pawelpc> tylko chrome ale sobie poradziłem dzięki Psotnik mam włączony negatyw ccsm
<pawelpc> skrót to <super>+n
<ktosiek> pawelpc: dzięki, właśnie odkryłem że <super>+n to "następny niepusty workspace" w WMII
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-12
<bikstopa> kurna za 3h wstawac trza ;/
<Alimentari> witam
<snowball> witam
<snowball> jest tu ktoś ?
<centrex> witam
 * tssu witam (hi everyone) 
<sysek> .
<Dreadlish> elo
<TheNumb> 3l0
<Dreadlish> yup yup yup ;d
<TheNumb> :3
<Dreadlish> :D
<Quintasan> Dobry
<sysek> :)
<matti_> zły
<matti_> zna się ktoś na gnuplocie ?
<dweller> ggl sie zna
<matti_> męczę go i nic sensownego nie mogę znaleźć może to przez mój inglisz
<dweller> a to już nie nasza wina
<dweller> :)
<matti_> bardzo śmieszne
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<SimonPHOENIX> hej
<SimonPHOENIX> mozna w mysql wprowadzic cos jak jesli data taka i taka jest starsza niz now() to kasuje ten rekord?
<matti_> znów niezręczna cisza
<SimonPHOENIX> DELETE FROM `ogloszenia` WHERE `data` < NOW() - INTERVAL 10 DAY
<SimonPHOENIX> cos takiego
<SimonPHOENIX> ale zeby date starsza usuwalo
<Enlik> ./etc/init.d/lighttpd start; su -l user -c 'x-www-browser http://localhost/phpmyadmin/'; /etc/init.d/lighttpd stop
<Enlik> Pomogłem? :)
<Enlik> Przed ostatnim 'read x' → input zanim nie zrobi co trzeba, o
<SimonPHOENIX> DELETE FROM `news` WHERE date < NOW(); ok, cos takiego, ale jak tego uzyc zeby samo sie robilo?
<Nerihsa> cron
<tar-gz[Mobile]> Hi
<SimonPHOENIX> jest tu jakis pytoniarz?
<centrex> witam
<centrex> mam pytanie
<centrex> są tu ludzie odpowiadający na pytania ?
<jacekowski> nie ma
<centrex> mam problem z instalacja netinstall debiana (mała płyta) .Niewiem czy mozna w jej trakcie doinstalowac firmware lub przynajmniej aktywowac dpkg
<jacekowski>  /topic
<jacekowski> to jest kanal ubuntu a nie debiana
<centrex> ale ubuntu jest chyba oparte o debiana
<centrex> co nie ?
<jacekowski> nie jest
<sysek> centrex: nie slyszales, ze ubuntu zmienilo dostawce na fedore?
<jacekowski> ubuntu ma z debianem wspolny tylko format pakietow
<centrex> a moze na tym kanale siedza ludzie ktorzy znaja debiana ?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> ci siedza na kanale debiana
<krzys123> hej defaultowo na menu górnym mam takie przyciski jak do wyłączanie, logouta etc. oraz do regulacji głośności. Gdzie je mogę dodać?
<PushUpek> prawym klawiszem kliknij i tam powinno być w menu dodaj aktywator, czy jakoś tak to się zwie
<krzys123> to odkryłem, tylko nie wiem gdzie mogę znaleźć mój aktywator
<krzys123> w sensie tych dwóch nie mogę znaleźć
<kasiaswiderska> krzys123: których dwóch?
<kasiaswiderska> logout i wyłączenie są na samym dole listy
<krzys123> już tamte znalazłem... teraz szukam jeszcze tylko
<krzys123> od połączenia sieciowego
<krzys123> ok mam
<krzys123> jakby mi ktoś jeszcze tylko powiedział jaki warto kontrast, jasność do czytania ustawić?
<krzys123> pewnie nie za dużą bo oczy się szybciej męczą?
<kasiaswiderska> krzys123: a nie prościej sprawdzić, że tak powiem "na oko" ? :)
<krzys123> heh sprawdziłem...
<kasiaswiderska> i?
<krzys123> tylko nie wiem czy jest jakiś sens ustawiania wyższego kontrastu do przeglądania neta...
<krzys123> oczy szybko się męczą...
<kasiaswiderska> skoro się męczą, to jest źle
<kasiaswiderska> ustaw inaczej
<krzys123> a czy jakbym miał 2 monitor to jeden mógłbym sobie ustawić pionowo, a drugi poziomo w gnomie?
<krzys123> 2.*
<jacekowski> krzys123: jasnosc dosyc niska
<jacekowski> krzys123: ale to mozna korekcja gammy ladnie osiagnac
<jacekowski> http://staticrps.komixxy.pl/uimages/201102/1298391866_by_misiek9719_500.jpg
<ozil> witam
<ozil> mam pytanko mam stary router d-link dsl-2640b i czy jest mozliwośc przez zmiane oprogramowania aby pracował jako ap- client
<sysek> ZIEF
<qermit> ozil: openwrt?
<ozil> no git a openwrt działa na tym d-linku bo to starawy router jest
<fi9o> Zobacz moze tomato tez
<fi9o> i dd-wrt
<ozil> nic zaraz poczytam w googlu ale pierw musze ogarnąć pppoe na windows 7 dla mojej siostry
<ozil> piorytetowa sprawa
<cabana> Witam
<UhuBuhu> /
<karmelek> re
<foreste> rebull xd
<webczat> Hej, podczas proby aktualizacji ubuntu 10.04 do 10.10, wyskakuje mi komunikat, że nie można przetworzyć aktualizacji. Co to jest?
<webczat> tzn, nie wygląda na to żeby tam się błąd wyświetlał
<webczat> Należy nadmienić że pierwsza aktualizacja miała zwis i ją przerwałem przez ctrlaltbackspace.
<webczat> po czym przestawiłem repo
<Dreadlish> wiesz co to jest?
<Dreadlish> uroki ubunu
<Dreadlish> ubuntu*
<Dreadlish> nigdy ci sie nic nie zupdaci
<foreste> Dreadlish:  nie strasz go ;:::P
<foreste>  szkoda ze niema androida na k770i xd
<winter> re
<cabana> jest tu ktos kto openvpn ogarnia?
<winter> czego nie możesz
<cabana> wkurwia mnie juz
<cabana> nie chce tap mi wstc
<cabana> ;/
<winter> powiedzmy, że trochę ogarniam
<winter> cabana: na windowsie?
<cabana> linux ....
<cabana> chce 2 pingwiny polaczyc
<winter> ja mam tak na jednym xp, że klienta musze łączyć x razy zanim tap wstanie
<winter> a co masz w logach
<webczat> Jak sprawdzic powody nie zaktualizowania sie?
<webczat> tzn są logi?
<webczat> ?
<cabana> nie ma
<cabana> http://wklej.org/id/491529/
<cabana> to sie dzieje
<cabana> conf serwer http://wklej.org/id/491530/
<cabana> winter: jestes?
<winter> no jestem
<winter> coś mały masz ten config serrvera
<winter> weź zrób
<winter> skopiuj sobie domyślny konfig z /usr
<winter> i po kolei konfiguruj
<winter> a klucze w ogóle wygenerowałeś?
<cabana> ta
<cabana> po tun sie laczy
<winter> nie masz ich podanych w configu
<cabana> jak nie
<cabana> secret.key
<winter> tych certyfikatów jest więcej
<winter> według czego konfigurowałeś ten serwer
<winter> jakie howto
<cabana> lowa
<cabana> glowa*
<winter> ogólnie na stronie openvpna jest kompletny
<winter> to źle masz
<winter> idx na stronę openvpna
<winter> idź*
<winter> tam masz komp[letny howto
<winter> kompletny*
<cabana> mhm
<winter> http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html ← TU
<lisu> re
<winter> i zrób po kolei jak leci
<winter> lisu: re
<winter> wb
<lisu> wb?
<winter> welcome back
 * lisu stuknął się w czoło... no racja
<lisu> co tam z open vpn kombinujecie?
<Dreadlish> kto z vpnem kombinuje?
<winter> a kolega próbuje skonfigurować
<winter> ja tam mam sprawny
<lisu> niemożliwe, jeśli nie ma rutowania dla ipv6
<winter> he?
<lisu> pardon, w pptp vpn sync leci przez ipv4  dalej juz ipv6 do czego potrzbuje o0
<lisu> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<lisu> ś mi nie wyświetliło o0
<winter> jak pusto w głowie to i config pusty
 * lisu poszedł win 7 aktualizowac
<lisu> ++
<Dreadlish> ?
 * Dreadlish mówi że u niego samo sie updaci
<winter> http://wklej.org/id/491530/ jego config do servera ovpn
<winter> mówił, że z głowy
<winter> :-d
 * Dreadlish siedzi, gada na gg, na ircu klepie i to wszystko popija pomarańczowym capri
<winter> caprio to ten od coca-coli?
<Dreadlish> nie wiem
<Dreadlish> ale smakuje jak żygi
<winter> a nie
<winter> to nie ten od coli
<winter> to jak się te od coli nazywały...
<winter> cappy
<winter> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Coca-Cola_brands
<webczat> Dobra, jak sprawdzic w linii polecen czy mam jakies zatrzymane pakiety?
<webczat> bo log dist-upgradera mowi cos na temat zatrzymanych pakietow
<webczat> argh
<bikstopa> lol. moja grupa jest po******na :D
<Dreadlish> bo?
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: od pol roku nie mozemy sie na uczelni ustawic na piwo
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: dzis padla propozycja ze zamiast na podstawy termodynamiki, to idziemy do kina. 18 na 25 os poszlo :D
<Dreadlish> :D
<bikstopa> i to jeszcze na jeza jerzego ;d
<bikstopa> `google jestem?
<Przekliniak> bikstopa: I Am (2005) - IMDb: <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0478175/>
<bikstopa> lol, odkrylem cos ciekawego :D
<bikstopa> jak wklepie w pasku adresu
<bikstopa> http://10.001 to wejdzie mi na strone kof routera (10.0.0.1)
<dancios> komus nie dziala youtube ? znaczy wszystko czarno-biale i jakies artefakty obrazu ?
<Siefny> dancios: mi działa bez zarzutu
<dancios> i nie wiem czy to wina flasha czy youtuba
<dancios> bo tylko na Yt mam jaka 10.04 najnowszy flash i dowolna przegladarka, ATI rv280 sterownik radeon
<dancios> a procesor athlon xp
<Nerihsa> u mnie na yt filmy sa z rozowym tlem
<dancios> i jakby rozjechane ?
<dancios> juz w sumie napisalem feedback do googla ale nie wiem czy cos to da XD
<dancios> na windowsie u staruszka pod windowsem 7 dziala jak nalezy
<Nerihsa> no u mnie to pewnie po ostatnim update flasha
<Nerihsa> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/fix-pinkred-youtube-videos-bug-using.html
<Ciaho_> Nerihsa: miałem to samo
<Ciaho_> GMA 950?
<dancios> Radeon 9250 3 porada zalatwia sprawe i wylaczenie akceleracji sprzetowej
<Nerihsa> radek
<dancios> trzeba czekac na update flasha/YT
<dancios> zglosilem im blad pewnie nie ja sam XD
<Ciaho_> hmm ja to na gma 950 miałem
<dancios> kazda grafika z trefnymi sterownikami jak widac
<dancios> pewnie jedynie posiadacze nvidii byli nie poszkodowani :D
<Ciaho_> zablokowanie ciasteczek na yt pomogło
<dancios> ja wylaczylem akceleracje sprzetowa i tez pomoglo a ciastek nie wylanczalem bo lubie byc zalogowany na YT
<Ciaho_> ja też
<Ciaho_> to wrzuciłem tego flasha 11
<Ciaho_> ale only 32 bit
<dancios> ten flash 10.2 jest szybszy niz 10.1 nawet bez akceleracji sprzetowej
<dancios> chyba ze to tylko moj feeling XD
<user1234> Witam. Prubuje przekopiowac pliki z ext4 na ntfs i dostaje  : "The folder "UCZELNIA" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it."
<user1234> Pomocy.
<Pabl0Escobar> 1. PrÓbuje
<Pabl0Escobar> 2. Przecież jest jasno wskazane że to kwestia praw dostępu
<dancios> z poziomu roota machnij XD sudo su :) i potem komenda cp
<Ciaho_> myślicie że da rade ogarnąć cp? :D
<dancios> ja nie ogarniam gui XD
<dancios> linuxa w sumie od 1999 uzywam i jakby mi zabrali konsole bym sie zalamal :D
 * qermit zabiera konsolę dancios 
<tar-gz> Re
<tar-gz> korzysta ktoś z lxde?
 * dancios wyklikuje :( myszka
<dancios> ja kozystam z gnome na biurku bo nie chce mi sie z niczym walczyc
<dancios> jak canonical dal tak mam :)
<lukasz> hi all
<Mussious> We speak in Polish here, you shuold know about that, in the name of the channel there is 'pl'.
<dKc__> da sie na twitterze jakos tak ustawic, zeby powiadamialo mnie kiedy pojawi sie tweet z tagiem #ubuntu ?
<ScrollLockKey> dobry wszystkim
<ScrollLockKey> ludziska doradzicie może jakiś model laptopa dla programisty?
<ScrollLockKey> kasa jaką posiadam to 3k zł
<ScrollLockKey> bez hybrydowej grafiki
<Psotnick> dla programisty to każdy z wygodną klawiaturą
<Psotnick> chyba, że programujesz coś wymagającego dużej mocy obliczeniowej
<ScrollLockKey> Psotnick: czasem, ale zazwyczaj w SDK na różne platformy APPy piszę
<ScrollLockKey> tyle że nie wiem praktycznie co by sobie zafundować bo na hardware znam się niewiele
<ScrollLockKey> na desktopie mam wykręcone flaki, jakieś 4 rdzeniowe cuda, wiem że takie rzeczy na laptopie to bajka i niepotrzebne rzeczy, ale praktycznie nie wiem co powinno być w takim lapku jak dla moich wymagań
<Psotnick> ja bym wziął na Twoim miejscu jakić mały, np. 12"
<ScrollLockKey> Psotnick: na takich małych nic nie widać
<Psotnick> chyba kpisz ;)
<Psotnick> miałeś/bawiłeś się takim?
<ScrollLockKey> więcej będę leździł suwakami niż coś znajdę
<ScrollLockKey> Psotnick: nie da się na takim mini ekraniku zmieścić kodu
<ScrollLockKey> Psotnick: mi 13" kolegi nie starczała
<ScrollLockKey> więc wiem co piszę
<Psotnick> mi się dobrze pracuje na takich
<Psotnick> ale są gusta i guściki
<ScrollLockKey> Psotnick: bo nie piszesz dużego kodu, do pracy takie małe to samookaleczenie według mnie
<Psotnick> 17" laptopa się nie opyla kupować nawet
<ScrollLockKey> Psotnick: tu się zgodzę, 17" to już za duże pudło
<Psotnick> no to jakiś 15"/15,4"
<Psotnick> i generalnie jak nie potrzebujesz mocy dużo to bierz to co trzyma na baterii w miarę długo i jest w miarę zgrabne i lekkie
<Psotnick> i jakbym brał to, żeby miał WiFi b/g/n i chociaż jeden port USB 3.0
<ScrollLockKey> Psotnick: właśnie potrzebuję (jak dla mnie) dużo mocy obliczeniowej, tak myśląc troszeczkę 4GB ramu to minimum, dysk twardy z jakieś 360GB lub z 500GB, no i grafika, żadne optimusy czy inne dziwy tylko sama nvidia albo same ati bo na tych hybrydach to mi tylko linuks nie działa
<Psotnick> no to wiesz co chcesz ;)
<Psotnick> w czym mamy Ci pomóc ;)?
<ScrollLockKey> Psotnick: usb 3.0 nie wiem po co komu teraz jest, myszkę do niego podłączę żeby mi szybciej chodziła? bezsens a więcej przez to komputerek kosztuje
 * KiFka hi
<ScrollLockKey> Psotnick: nie wiem jaki procesor brać, i5 czy i7, no i nie mogę jakiegoś z dobrą obudową znaleźć
<Psotnick> z tego co słyszałem to między i5 a i7 jest spora różnica, ofc na korzyść i7
<ScrollLockKey> Psotnick: ale chyba na niekorzyść baterii, jakby i7 żarło mniej z baterii to tak
<sysek> o tak
<Psotnick> no, z baterią może być gorzej, ale w laptopach musisz wybierać
<sysek> domowka z chujowa wodka.
<ScrollLockKey> praktycznie na razie znalazłem jeden, asus b53j
<ScrollLockKey> a poza tym nic nie mogę dobrego znaleźć
<Psotnick> ScrollLockKey: jak masz zamiar korzystać z touchpada dużo to nie polecam
<sysek> oj tam przeklinanie
<ScrollLockKey> Psotnick: mi to obojętnie, bardziej mi zależy żeby mi się obudowa nie wycierała z lakieru więc najlepiej jakby aluminium było
<Psotnick> a nie, przepraszam tym się nie bawiłem
<Psotnick> pomyliły mi się modele
<ju-rek> Ten asus b53j ma MOC obliczeniową? gdzie?
<KiFka> ju-rek, :) hejo
<ScrollLockKey> ju-rek: niby z procesorem i5-520m
<Psotnick> ju-rek: nawet amiga miała jakąś moc obliczeniową, a jak ktoś od laptopa wymaga mocy obliczeniowej to powodzenia w kupieniu go za 3k
<ju-rek> 2 rdzenie z HT 2.4Ghz, ale moc
<ju-rek> KiFka: :)
<ScrollLockKey> no mogę i lekko powyżej 4k zł wydać
<ScrollLockKey> byle by to solidna maszyna była
<KiFka> ciekawe jak solidnie bedzie sie grzac ....
<Psotnick> właśnie, muszę sobie skrypt poprawić pod nowe acpi
<ScrollLockKey> a opłaca się coś brać z intel gma hd?
<ScrollLockKey> słyszałem że to ścierwo ponoć jest
<ju-rek> http://www.x-kom.pl/p/56981-notebook-laptop-15,6-asus-u53jc-xx067v-i7-620m-4096-500-brcombo-7hp64.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4whwa94> (at www.x-kom.pl)
<ju-rek> ale i tak mocy to ty w notebooku nie znajdziesz
<ScrollLockKey> ju-rek: 	"nVidia GeForce 310M + Intel HD Graphics" żadnej hybrydy, nie działa mi to z linuksem
<ju-rek> grafika intel jest zintegrowana w procesorze
<ScrollLockKey> ju-rek: przynajmniej żeby jakaś moc byla żeby mi 3d poszło jak będę coś w emulował
<ju-rek> więc jedziesz na nvidii
<ju-rek> ja w swoim i7 2600k mam też grafikę zintegrowana i mam ja w pompie :D
<ScrollLockKey> ju-rek: a da się wyłączyć tą intela chociaż? np żebym cały czas miał tylko nvidie włączoną
<ju-rek> podejrzewam ze tak
<ju-rek> przecież nie będą obie na raz pracować
<ju-rek> chyba ze w 2D idzie przez intela a pod obiążeniem na nvidii
<ScrollLockKey> ju-rek: ja tam nie wiem jak te czary działają ale optimus nie działa za dobrze na linuksie o ile mi wiadomo
<termi> 1st
<Dawidek> 2
<answerme> witam
<answerme> pytanko... w pulseaudio mam mozliwosc wlaczenia CLI na lokalnym porcie tcp lub unix socken na local filesystem
<answerme> i tak jak do pierwszego spokojnie mozna sie polaczyc telnetem lub netcatem
<answerme> tak nie mam pojecia jak podpiac sie pod unix socket zeby byla jako-taka wymiana
<answerme> jesli ktos zna jakis program ktory by toto potrafil ?
<answerme> umm ktos to wogole czyta?
<bikstopa> moze mi ktos wyjasnic co to jest? :D 10.0.0.1/24
<bikstopa> sry, nie ta wklejka
<bikstopa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJp5LY6vcuc ta ok
<bikstopa> na czym on ma odpalony ten system? :D
<bikstopa> bo niby 7demka
<bikstopa> i niby konsola ktora nie jest ssh ;d
<termi> no wlasnie sie dziwie tez
<termi> chyba ze sobie theme 7demkina linuxa webal
<termi> )
<sysek> termi: say what nigga?
<kklimonda> answerme: pulse tworzy w /tmp katalog pulse-losowe znaki w którym masz sockety
<sysek> termi: koles odpalil maszyne wirtualna
<sysek> ktora emuluje(?) pulpit
<kklimonda> answerme: ale nie wiem czego można użyć z terminala by się z nimi dogadać
<termi> sysek: mozliwe
<termi> :)
<sysek> Operating System: BackTrack 4 on Microsoft Windows 7 Professional (VMware Player 3.0 Unity mode)
<answerme> kklimonda nom wlasnie obil mi sie o uszy socat
<answerme> kklimonda: ale domyslnie nie zadzialal
<answerme> hey kifka
<Caemyr> http://kungpao.pl/1465/0264__2193_226d.jpeg
<Caemyr> rofl
<KiFka> ho
<answerme> moze ty bedziesz wiedzial
<answerme> potrzebne mi cos jak netcat na unix sockets
<answerme> znasz jakis program ?
<KiFka> wiedzialA
<answerme> ohhh :)
<KiFka> netcat jest przeciez przeportowany
<KiFka> a co dokladnie z tym socketami?
<answerme> pulseaudio ma swoje wbudowane cli
<answerme> i mozna sie do niego dostac ladujac jeden z modulow
<answerme> jeden udostepnia cli na lokalnym porcie
<KiFka> ze tez ci sie chce
<answerme> i mozna sie na niego telnetnac
<answerme> drugi udostepnia na linux socket
<answerme> i nie wiem jak sie nan dostac
<answerme> hehe nie chce nmi sie isc po mikrofon a chce uzyc komoeki jako jeden
<KiFka> az tak gleboko nie siedzie w pulsea..
<answerme> z pulse sam sie pobawie
<answerme> potrzebny mi program ktory otworzy socket
<answerme> taki telnet na socket zamiast na port
#ubuntu-pl 2011-03-13
<KiFka> oczywiscie
<KiFka> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netcat
<KiFka> to juz czytales
<answerme> nom nie
<answerme> wolalem man netcat
<KiFka> polska wersja jest ... tylko sie poplakac
<answerme> mam caly system po angielsku :)
<answerme> problem w tym ze system na ktorym chce to zrobic to maemo na nokii n900
<answerme> i netcat jest przeportowany na arm i "lekko" obciety z funkcjonalnosci
<KiFka> hmm
<KiFka> to chyba nie ten #
<answerme> :p
<KiFka> o takie szczegolowe pytania
<answerme> pytanie jest banalne
<answerme> jak podpiac sie pod linux socket :)
<KiFka> ale dotyczy specialnego portu
<answerme> dotyczy zwyczajnego socketu
<KiFka> portu w sensje wersji
<answerme> ktory jest w postaci pliku w /tmp
<answerme> system wg mnie nie ma znaczenia
<KiFka> nc mail.server.net 25
<KiFka> czego tu nie rozumiec
<answerme> to tak jakby sie ktos spytal jakim programem polaczyc sie na dowolny port
<answerme> unix socket to cos innego niz tcp
<answerme> widze go jako /tmp/pulsecli
<answerme> ls -l pokazuje go na fioletowo jako unix socket
<answerme> to jest jakis system komunikacji w systemie
<KiFka> mamusiu ... jestem nie normalna
<answerme> :) ur good
<answerme> chyba ze oboje mowimy o czyms innym
<answerme> :P
<answerme> widzialas kiedys socat?
<KiFka> w sobote w nocy gadanie o unix socketach i innych duperelach
<answerme> :D
<answerme> ja do tego pije winko tak ze nie jest zle
<answerme> ide na faje z/w
<KiFka> emm sendmsg() i recvmsg()
<KiFka> everythin is a data
<KiFka> :D
<KiFka> socketpair
<KiFka> :D
<KiFka> ucspi-unix
<KiFka> informacyjne smieci
<KiFka> :D
<answerme> hmm wyglada na to ze musze przeczytac ten manula sockat :(
<answerme> dlugie t oi nudne
<KiFka> milej lektury ;)
<answerme> hmm dzieki :)
<KiFka> hmm tez musze znalesc zajecie
<answerme> mozesz przeczytac za mnie :p
<answerme> albo dac mi pomysl na program ktory sprzedam za miliony
<answerme> :p
<KiFka> nie dziekuje
<KiFka> wole poleniuchowac
<KiFka> wystarczy ze mam dyzur
<answerme> dyzur gdzie ?
<KiFka> pracuje na help desku
<answerme> stawiam ze w nocy nie ma duzo klientow
<KiFka> 123 level
<KiFka> hotele mamy
<KiFka> i zdarzaja sie debile na nocnej zmianie
<KiFka> niechaca ruszyc 4 liter
<KiFka> bo jedna jedyna drukarka im nie drukiuje na 5
<answerme> hehe
<KiFka> i wydzwanaja po nocy
<answerme> lepsze to niz moja praca
<answerme> bezrobocie i jakies fabryki/warehousy dorywczo
<answerme> a mowili ze w anglii bedzie dobrze :p
<KiFka> nigdzie nie jest dobrze
<KiFka> jesli nie jest sie u siebie
<KiFka> po 8 latach emigracji...
<KiFka> hehhe za 3 miesiace zmieniam kraj
<kasiaswiderska> KiFka: na jaki?
<KiFka> szwajcaria
<kasiaswiderska> Oo
<kasiaswiderska> KiFka: zazdroszczę!
<answerme> a teraz denmark?
<KiFka> answerme, nie
<KiFka> de ...
<KiFka> kasiaswiderska, nie wiem co mam napisac
<KiFka> bo wydaje mi sie ze sama sobie zazdroszcze
<kasiaswiderska> hyhy
<kasiaswiderska> :)
<KiFka> nie wiem co mnie tam czeka
<KiFka> ale chyba tez mi juz wszystko jedno
<kasiaswiderska> KiFka: kulinarny raj cię czeka :)
<KiFka> gorzej byc nie moze jak za pierwszym razem
<KiFka> heh
<KiFka> ale pokrecony film ... in to the wild
<KiFka> kasiaswiderska, kulinarnie?
<KiFka> w sensie fondue czy
<kasiaswiderska> Och, nie tylko
<kasiaswiderska> http://www.beawkuchni.com/
<kasiaswiderska> to blog naszej rodaczki w szwajcarii
<kasiaswiderska> Kulinarny
<kklimonda> KiFka: in to the wild jest lekko dołujący
<KiFka> kklimonda, trzeba to tak rozumiec ze on umarl w tym busie na koniec?
<KiFka> kasiaswiderska, mhm ...
<kklimonda> KiFka: tak, to na podstawie prawdziwej historii
<KiFka> ok
<KiFka> to rzeczywiscie
<KiFka> nieco smutne
<answerme> hehe znalazlem
<answerme> sorry ze wbijam w srodek rozmowy
<answerme> socat stdin /tmp/pulsecli
<answerme> laczy stdin z socketem
<KiFka> lipa
<KiFka> kasiaswiderska, szkoda ze nie moge jesc czekolad :S
<KiFka> y
<kasiaswiderska> KiFka: ja też nie mogę :)
<KiFka> bez sensu
<KiFka> musialabym sie napchac enzymami
<kasiaswiderska> no to jest do bani
<answerme> papa dziewczyny :)
<KiFka> answerme, cieszymy sie twoim szczesciem :)
<kasiaswiderska> ale oni tam mają tak normalnie dostępne rzeczy z mleka koziego, owczego, w sensie serki, jogurty... Jak ja ci zazdroszczę... :)
<KiFka> jogurtow nie moge
<KiFka> sery tylko twarde i extra twarde
<KiFka> z paroma wyjatkami miekich
<KiFka> generalnie zostalo mi gotowanie na wlasna reke
<kasiaswiderska> No ja nie mogę nic z mleka krowiego. Dlatego szukam alternatyw.
<KiFka> nawet przyprawy maja laktoze w sobie
<KiFka> tu to zaden problem
<kasiaswiderska> KiFka: hyh. Ja ostatnio czytałam skład super chipsów - też miały białko mleka, nie tylko laktoze :)
<KiFka> dzis widzialam pysznosci
<KiFka> takie male serki z koziego mleka
<KiFka> wypelnione orzechami wloskimi
 * kasiaswiderska się zwyczajnie rozpłynęła
<KiFka> dlatego moge tylko  solone chipsy
<KiFka> nauczylam sie czytac dokladnie sklady
<KiFka> zanim cos kupie
<kasiaswiderska> ogólnie alergie pokarmowe są do bani.
<KiFka> mhm :S
<kasiaswiderska> Najgorzej jest dostać je w późnym wieku - tak, że wszyscy do okoła myślą że to zwyczajne wydziwianie
<kasiaswiderska> I tu zonk: teściowa pierogi ruskie mi przynosi.
<KiFka> i wes tu nie zjedz
<KiFka> a potem pare godzin w kiblu :D
<KiFka> naszczescie moja tesciowa jest pielengniarka
<KiFka> hehheeh
<kasiaswiderska> hehe. Ja nie zjem. Ja poświęcam się tylko dla swojego bloga :)
<KiFka> ja mam problem jednynie w kantynie w pracy
<KiFka> chociaz kuchaz wie
<KiFka> ze np. odlewa troche sosu
<KiFka> i zagrszcza mi zasmarzka
<KiFka> smazyc?
<KiFka> masakra
<KiFka> :(
<kasiaswiderska> KiFka: czym się przejmujesz :) Polacy co nigdy nie wyjeżdżali piszą "ktury" :)
<KiFka> bo zapomniam ojczystego jezyka
<KiFka> wstyd i tyle.
<kasiaswiderska> Etam.
<KiFka> ale a propos gotowania
<KiFka> jaaaaak mi brakuje mojej kuchni
<KiFka> tu sie nie da ... na 2 elektrycznych
<KiFka> smiech na salo
<KiFka> makaron z sosem mozna
<kasiaswiderska> Heh. Makaron z sosem to też może być dobra potrawa :) - ja np. okryłam sos z masłem fistaszkowym
<KiFka> i udalo ci sie je ladnie rozpuscic
<KiFka> ja probowalam zrobic satay
<KiFka> ale nie wyszlo
<KiFka> z mlekiem kokosowym
<kasiaswiderska> Satay kupuję gotowy - a masło zwykłe, ale gładkie, w gorącym bulionie bardzo łatwo się rozpuszcza.
<KiFka> bulionu nie moge
<KiFka> musze kupic se bezlak
<KiFka> heh
<kasiaswiderska> Ja robię własny: zamrażam część i potem mam do sosów
<KiFka> ale odkrylam pasty curry
<KiFka> mniam
<kasiaswiderska> Mnie się jeszcze pasty nie udało dostać niestety
<KiFka> tu sa takie w malych sloiczkach
<KiFka> popkazac ci?
<kasiaswiderska> ale takie curry z kurczaka, z mlekiem kokosowym i trawą cytrynową... mniam. Pokaż :)
<KiFka> czerwona, zolta i zielona
<kasiaswiderska> omg, to jeszcze na dodatek różne kolory
<KiFka> od tego zalezy ostrosc
<KiFka> zielona jest najosrzejsza
<KiFka> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9674140/2011-03-13%2001.59.47.jpg
<kasiaswiderska> O proszę. Niby u nas można dostać zieloną i czerwoną, ale nie chce mi się kupować dwóch słoików w internecie.
<KiFka> jutro bede kombinowac cos ala gulasz
<KiFka> hehe
<KiFka> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9674140/2011-03-05%2014.52.29.jpg
<KiFka> moj pierwszy raz zrobiony sos carbonara
<kasiaswiderska> ale na śmietanie?
<KiFka> soya cusine :)
<KiFka> produkt zastepczy
<KiFka> http://www.bewusst-einkaufen-gesund-leben.de/uploads/RTEmagicC_2006_09_32122.gif.gif
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6krmw8p> (at www.bewusst-einkaufen-gesund-leben.de)
<kasiaswiderska> Ja carbonare robię na samych jajkach, ale sos z łososiem wędzonym musi mieć coś ala śmietana... Wyprowadzam się i tyle :)
<kasiaswiderska> Dlaczego tutaj jest tylko mleko sojowe :(
<KiFka> taka sojowa smietanka
<KiFka> sa jogurty
<KiFka> moj ulubiodny to jagodowy
<KiFka> ja z tunczyka robie sos do makaronu
<KiFka> z pomidorami
<KiFka> cebulka
<kasiaswiderska> Taki sos też robię :)
<KiFka> ostatnio mialam szelmowski pomysl
<KiFka> zeby zrobic wlasne pesto
<kasiaswiderska> Chyba tylko orzeszki pinii mogą być problemowe
<KiFka> nie dlaczego
<KiFka> w kazdym wiekszym sklepie sa
<KiFka> a jesli nie to widzialam w alnaturze
<kasiaswiderska> Hmm... a może. Tylko ja do większego sklepu mam 18 km :)
<KiFka> musze wyczaic jak sie robic
<KiFka> olejowo-czosnkowy
<KiFka> podobno smakuje super
<kasiaswiderska> Takiego nie próbowałam - tylko zielone i czerwone
<KiFka> sos znaczy
<KiFka> za bardzo skacze po tematach
<kasiaswiderska> :)
<KiFka> pozno juz
<KiFka> leb mnie boli
<kasiaswiderska> faktycznie, czas się zbierać
<kasiaswiderska> na razie
<kasiaswiderska> cześć
<KiFka> pap
 * tssu witam (hi everyone) 
<DaZ> łą, jak z angielska :f
<Dreadlish> hiho
<sysek> .
<gjm> Bry
<tar-gz[Mobile]> Cze??
<rad_W> Witm
<rad_W> istnieje moze mozliwosc zmiany power governor recznie?
<rad_W> bo zastanawialem sie dlaczego aktualizacja jest taka wolna
<rad_W> i zobaczylem ze procesor jest na najnizszych obrotach
<BlessJah> dodaj aplet do panelu
<BlessJah> prawoklik na panelu, dodaj aplet czy coś podobnego i szukaj pod cpu
<BlessJah> rad_W: ^
<rad_W> hmm jest niby ten monitor
<BlessJah> nie chodzi mi o monitor
<BlessJah> applet zmiany częstotliwości, lub coś pokrewnego, nie mam ubuntu
<BlessJah> czekaj, możliwe ze to się nazywa monitor
<bt4> mnitor czestotliwosci mnitora sie nazywa
<bt4> *monitor
<rad_W> no to mam
<rad_W> o
<rad_W> dziala
<rad_W> lewy klik a nie prawy
<rad_W> dziekuje bardzo
<rad_W> :)
<BlessJah> jak masz więcej procków
<bt4> prawy zeby dodac o to mu chodzilo
<BlessJah> to dodaj więcej tych apletów bo do każdego rdzenia oddzielnie ustawiasz
 * BlessJah ma permanentne powersave i więcej nie potrzebuje
<rad_W> jeszcze raz dziekuje
<rad_W> moj pseudo 4 rdzeniowiec w koncu moze przyspieszy ta aktualizacje
<rad_W> a myslalem ze to sciaganie paczek bedzie najwolniejsze
<lisu_> re
<bikstopa> jak sie nazywa takie cudo
<bikstopa> ze lapie sygnal po wifi na ubuntu i wysylam go na ethernet? :D
<gjm> wiecie jak w ubu zamienić domyślny file manager na pcmanfm'a?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> wywalić ubuntu
<gjm> Dreadlish: dzięki
<gjm> spróbuję
<shiira> :P
<gjm> ale może później
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: a moje pytanie? :D
<Dreadlish> którooO?
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: bo za godzine potrzebuje most. nie moge tego za chu^a zrobic na mikrotiku
<bikstopa> jak sie nazywa takie cudo
<bikstopa> ze lapie sygnal po wifi na ubuntu i wysylam go na ethernet? :D
<bikstopa> ^ to pytanie
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> iptablesem nie możesz?
<gjm> bikstopa: presyłator sygnałatoru ze wifi po eternetoju
<Dreadlish> takie coś sie nazywa chyba wisp
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: moze moge, nie wiem jak
<bikstopa> nie wiem jak sie tez zwie by wygooglowac :D
<bikstopa> K%^#$^#$A noo!!!
<bikstopa> wku***a mnie ten mikrotik :/
<ubuntu__> czesc
<jacekowski> bikstopa: bo sie nie da
<ubuntu__> kejka
<jacekowski> bikstopa: wifi potrafi tylko jednego maca na jedno zasocjowane STA
<ubuntu__> hejka*
<jacekowski> bikstopa: chyba ze zrobisz AP i wtedy mozesz mostek zrobic
<jacekowski> ale sam wireless bridge jest czyms czego nie ma w standardzie
<bikstopa> robie mostek
<bikstopa> wg jakis zj***nych tutoriali
<bikstopa> i ch*ja :D
<bikstopa> jacekowski: a wiesz jak to zrobic moze? :d
<bikstopa> bo musze to miec na dzisiaj ;(
<jacekowski> opisz co robisz
<jacekowski> chcesz zrobic access pointa na linuxie?
<bikstopa> na mikrotiku ;'d
<bikstopa> RB411
<jacekowski> a masz sprzet ktory to potrafi
<bikstopa> jacekowski: tak.
<bikstopa> tylko nie wiem jak go skonfigurowac :/
<jacekowski> no to pech
<jacekowski> ja mikrotika nie uzywam
<jacekowski> bo to syf
<bikstopa> to bylo zajebiscie pomocne
<bikstopa> bo?
<jacekowski> bo pod linuxem prostsze
<jacekowski> i bardziej konfigurowalne
<bikstopa> mam tylko mikrotika :/
<jacekowski> no to czytaj manuale
<jacekowski> chcesz miec prostego ap
<bikstopa> nom, chce
<jacekowski> no to znajdz sobie manual i rob wedlug tego
<jacekowski> http://community.wispmgr.com/showthread.php?t=3
<bikstopa> jacekowski: zajebistej wielkosci obrazki ;d
<bikstopa> mam opcje do zaznaczenia brige przy interfejsie lan0 lub wlan0
<bikstopa> przy ktorym zaznaczyc by dzialalo tak jak to opisuje? ;'d
<mati75> re
<jacekowski> obu
<sysek> OSTRO
<bolky> co jest z empathy w ubu ?
<bolky> can't connect :<
<dweller> z czym ?
<bolky> [;
<bolky> empathy zrywa polaczenie z google
<dweller> używaj gajima
<viperoo> dobry
<viperoo> jedt tu kto ?
<viperoo> jest* ?
<bolky> cisza jak makiem
<viperoo> aha, witam
<sonic96pl> cześć wszystkim!
<viperoo> witam
<Caemyr> zastanawiam sie czy jest jakas metoda mechaniczna wyjecia cd z zacietego napedu szczelinowego
<Caemyr> w prawdziwych czytnikach jest mechanizm awaryjnego otwarcia kieszeni napedu
<DaZ> to jakaś wyższa technologia
<DaZ> pewnie nie umie :f
<gjm> DaZ: ty wszystko umiesz ;>
<DaZ> weź wracaj pod swój kamień.
<DaZ> :x
<gjm> zgubiłem
<BlessJah> Caemyr: musisz miec kombinerki
<BlessJah> i ruski klucz
<en0x> Caemyr: a w czym masz ten naped szczelinowy?
<dweller> w szczelinie!
<dweller> jakież to oczywsite :)
<gjm> w jakim urządzeniu?
<gjm> lol
<Caemyr> w lapku
<gjm> a co to za wynalazek. z mac'iem mi się od razu kojarzy
<Caemyr> Dell Studio 1558
<Caemyr> mi tez...
<gjm> no to musisz go rozebrać
<bolky> zamknij oczy przy tem
<gjm> wątpię żeby dało się inaczej
<gjm> bolky: o tak
<gjm> i rozbierz go palnikiem acetonowym
<BlessJah> gjm: ruski klucz
<BlessJah> przecinak i mlotek
<gjm> łom, zapomniałeś o łomie
<BlessJah> nie, łom nie jest częścią ruskiego klucza
<PushUpek> ja bym google zapytał, może dell zna na to pytanie odpowiedź ;D
<kklimonda> Caemyr: nie da się za bardzo
<BlessJah> Caemyr: spryskaj wd40 i sprawdz
<gjm> BlessJah: lipny pomysł
<BlessJah> gjm: prawdziwemu meżczyźnie potrzebne są dwa narzędzia: WD40 i taśma klejąca
<gjm> chyba że mu od razu polecisz wymianę napędu
<PushUpek> prędzej potrząsnąć albo spróbować popchnąć bardziej inną płytą może wtedy zaskoczy i da się wysunąć
<BlessJah> nie rusza się a powinno, spryskać WD40, ruszą się a nie powinno, dokleić taśmą
<OkropNick> moze ktos mi podac sume sha1 programu ls z 10.04?
<BlessJah> 388c9ee754f5e3bde78a92378a4e7e5ed675ca98  /bin/ls
<BlessJah> to jest z archa
<BlessJah> jesli mamy to sama wersje coreutils to powinno pasowac
<OkropNick> ok, zerkne, dzieki
<BlessJah> coreutils 8.10-1
<BlessJah> ale jak boisz sie ze ls masz podmienione, to i sha1 mogli ci podmienic
<BlessJah> sprawdzaj z livecd
<OkropNick> mam inna wersje coreutils. jakis pomysl jak sprawdzic czy mam niepodmieniony lsalbo ktos z 10.04?
<kklimonda> OkropNick: /var/lib/dpkg/info/coreutils.md5sums prawdę ci powie
<kklimonda> ew. ściągnij i rozpakuj paczkę
<OkropNick> kklimonda: dzieki
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ten plik tez mu mogli podmienic
<BlessJah> OkropNick: jesli ktos mogl ci podmienic ls to mogl ci podmienic wszystko, musisz sprawdzac z poziomu livecd
<OkropNick> raczej nikt nic nie podmienil, to pewnie false positive tigera
<BlessJah> nawet jesli, sprawdzaj z poziomu livecd
<OkropNick> mhm
<gjm> OkropNick: co, ktoś Cię hakieruje?
<gjm> ;]
<OkropNick> gjm: watpie, szczerze watpie, raczej false positive ale nie zawadzi sie upewnic
<OkropNick> zgadza sie wszystko, dzieki przedmowcom za pomoc.
<Nerihsa> ohai
<Viperoo> witam ponownie
<Viperoo> jest tu ktoś ?
<frimer> hejka, wiecie jak to odblokowac http://forum.freesco.pl/viewtopic.php?p=64319&sid=f97a537487136bdc8dd513ad055fad31 robie jak na koncu jest napisane i nie dziala?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4zlz447> (at forum.freesco.pl)
<krzysiek> Czesc.
<lisu> o/
<Dreadlish> re
<krzysiek> Mam internet z lodzkiej TOYI. Mam router TPlink jednak kazdy z komputerow w sieci dostaje z gory adres IP TOYI(klasa A).
<krzysiek> Czy da sie jakos tak skonfigurowac siec zeby to router mial IP TOYI a wszyscy w domowej sieci IP klasy C?
<fi9o> krzysiek: Mozesz dostac sie do ustawien routera?
<fi9o> Moze trzeba po prostu zmienic zakres adresow na klase C?
<krzysiek> na router od TOYI nie moge
<fi9o> Wiec nie mozesz tego zmienic.
<krzysiek> Bo moj router po prostu jest jakby niewidzialny. Po prostu tylko rozdziela internet a kazdy i tak ma inne IP
<fi9o> Skoro sa w 1 sieci to powinny miec inne IP :)
<krzysiek> Moze cos bym zdzialal tylko nawet adresu IP tego routera TOYI nie ma na obudowie
<fi9o> Przewaznie wesjcie na router obdywa sie przez adres bramy
<krzysiek> no wlasnie nie dziala
<fi9o> Wpisz adres bramy w przegladarke.
<Viperoo> 192.168.1.1 ?
<fi9o> A masz cos wiecej, jakies oznaczenie tego routera?
<fi9o> Viperoo: Na moj sie wchodzi przez 191.168.1.254 ;p
<Viperoo> na jakiegoś no name wchodziło się 10.10.0.0
<Viperoo> :D
<krzysiek> no juz mam
<krzysiek> Scientific Atlanta DPC2100 series
<fi9o> krzysiek: Wiec wygoogluj jak sie wbic na niego.
<krzysiek> no wlasnie szukam:)
<krzysiek> Tylko mam przeczucie ze ten adres i tak zmienili
<jerzy> halo?
<jerzy> Gadajcie!
<Viperoo> o czym ?
<jerzy> ;)
<jerzy> hmm
<jerzy> o ubuntu!
<Viperoo> hehe ja pracuje na nim od 3 tygodni :) nie mam windowsa :D
<Dreadlish> ?
<jerzy> Wow, cóż za oddanie.
<Viperoo> nom
<jerzy> A kiedy zacząłeś z linuksem?
<jerzy> F ogule ;P
<Viperoo> pierwszy raz zainsatalowałem jak miałem 14 lat ale wtedy człowiek myśli tylko o grach...
<jerzy> Mów za siebie ;P
<Viperoo> miałem z 2 miesiące Opensuse na KDE ale znudził mi się
<Viperoo> ok :)
<jerzy> Chociaż... jak miałem 14 lat to robiłem różne rzeczy na komputerze...
<DaZ> fap fap fap.
<jerzy> ...
<Viperoo> ja tam głównie grałem, ale też miałem swoją strone internetową :D
<jerzy> ;O
<DaZ> której nikt nie odwiedzał.
<Viperoo> nom było z 300 wejść tygodniowo
<DaZ> dużo znajomych masz :f
<Viperoo> hehe
<jerzy> pfff
<jerzy> Ale ty jesteś wredny ;P
<Viperoo> a wy coś powiecie ?
<jerzy> second life
<jerzy> Tyle powiem
<fi9o> :]
<fi9o> 19:15 |       Viperoo | pierwszy raz zainsatalowałem jak miałem 14 lat ale wtedy człowiek myśli tylko o grach...
<fi9o> Ja od 2007, od 17 roku zycia.
<fi9o> Ale wlasnie traktowalem go jako raczej uciekczke od gier
<jerzy> i bardzo dobrze
<Viperoo> znaczy to zdanie miało znaczyć ze nie zagrzał miejsca długo wtedu :)
<Viperoo> macie conky ?
<Dreadlish> na windowsie - nie :D
<Viperoo> aha xD
<shpaq> macie
<bt4> o/ Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> bt4: o/
<Viperoo> spadam, narka
<m477> poleci mi ktos dobra ksiazke jako wstep do elektroniki/mikroelektroniki ?
<Dreadlish> a jest coś takiego?
<didek> Siema, krotka pilka
<didek> Co to moze byc gdy przy ac97 na min dźwięku trzeszczą głośniki przytgotowane do 5.1
<Dreadlish> normalnie
<didek> Zreszta na ustawienia stereo nic sie nie zmienia,
<didek> W winzgrozie tego nie ma
<Dreadlish> daj mniej na masterze więcej na pcmie i nie będzie trzeszczeć
<Dreadlish> i wycisz mikrofon
<didek> No tak zrobilem, mic wyciszony
<didek> Nie wiem moze zle moduly wrzuca do pamieci ale w lsmod nie widze nic ciekawego.
<didek> Googlowanie po sieci nic nie daje, zero rozwiązań racjonalnych
<Dreadlish> lsmod | grep snd_
<didek> No i nikt nie ma takigo prtoblemu
<didek> http://wklej.org/id/492292/
<didek> Zobacz sobie. ja tu nie widze nic dziwnego
<didek> Oczywiscie ubunciak wersja 9.04
<didek> Wiesz mozna to rozwiazac w prosty sposob podglosniajac ale no wiesz to nie jest pelny featurnig
<didek> Bo moze byc tak teoretycznie ze te po prostu natezenia dzwiekowe sa ograniczone programowo w windzie, rozwazam to
<didek> Ale bez sensu dla wiekszosci kart tak nie robic.
<didek> W necie coś stękają na temat pulseaudio ale to mi sie defaultowo laduje w systemie, nie sposob mi tego nie wywalic nie wywalajac gnome-desktop bo takie dependsy
<didek> Dreadlish: jak ci sie wydaje?
<didek> A i jeszcze drugi temat otwieram
<Dreadlish> weź se zupdatuj system =.=
<didek> rdn9600 rv_350 0 supportu dla flasha
<didek> Ty wczesniej byl up do 10.10 to skonczylo sie reinstalka ;)
<didek> (apt sie posypal)
<didek> A wlasnie moze wam tez flash sie wali?
<didek> Bo spoko odtwarza ale czasem takie freezy ze janiemoge
<Dreadlish> mi działa
<didek> administrator ;/
<Dreadlish> może masz szajski komp?
<didek> Ty wlasnie problem w tym ze nie ale mozliwe uszkodzenie mobo w ostatecznosci
<didek> Chociaz nikly %
<Dreadlish> a jaką masz konfiguracje
<Dreadlish> lspci && cat /proc/cpuinfo
<didek> http://wklej.org/id/492301/
<didek> Dreadlish: ^
<Mussious> http://proteys.info/404/ :P
<TheNumb> Orientuje się ktoś może czy weechat umie gadać z dwoma serwerami na raz?
<Tyczek> Każdy normalny klient umie.
<didek> exit
 * KiFka hi
<KiFka> rysiek|pl, ....
<KiFka> nie wierc sie
 * bt4 ziewa
<sarin10> witam
<sarin10> jak w szybki sposob przejsc z sda na hda ???
<sarin10> mam stary dysk ktory jest wykrywany jako dev/sda
<didek> ln /dev/hda /dev/sda
<didek> ?
<didek> sarin10, osobiście nie widzę problemu z tym że coś jest podpięte pod sda
<kklimonda> sarin10: wszystkie dyski są teraz wykrywane jako sdX
<sarin10> nie moge go podkrecic prze hdparm
<sarin10> chodzi wolniej ,ma wylaczone kilka funkcjii
<jacekowski> sarin10: to ci nic nie da
<sarin10> to jest problem
<jacekowski> sarin10: sdparm uzyj
<sarin10> a czy bedzie dzialac wlasciwie z dyskiem typu ata ?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> i kup nowy dysk
<jacekowski> sata jest tanie
<jacekowski> a poza tym, co ty podkrecasz przez tego hdparma?
<sarin10> seagate
<sarin10> z 2001/2 roku
<sarin10> chodzi na dma 5
<sarin10> cache 2 mb
<jacekowski> nom
<jacekowski> to jest domyslne na libata
<jacekowski> pokaz dmesg
<sarin10> a czy wygenerowanie nowego init oraz edycja  /etc/initramfs-tools/modules nie wymusi sterownikow ide ?
<jacekowski> nie
<sarin10> moge tam zblacklstowac dane moduly np dla scsi libata
<jacekowski> i co z tego
<jacekowski> te moduly sa na stale wbudowane do kernela
<jacekowski> i libata jest szybsze
<sarin10> jacekowski niewiem
<sarin10> przekonam sie jak zobacze w testach lepsze wyniki
<sarin10> nie wiem co mozna zrobic tym sdparmem
<sarin10> wydaje sie ze ma inne opcje
<sarin10> nie widze tam na przyklad opcji multisctor mask IO
<sarin10> umnask
<sarin10> umask
<sarin10> dobra edytuje ten plik
<sarin10> to chyba jest dobre rozwiazanie to co wyzej podalem
<sarin10> mam nadzieje ze system przezyje ten eksperyment
<sarin10>  w pliku /etc/initramfs-tools/modules libata jest zblacklistowany ale znowu sie zaladowal
<sarin10> wygenerowalem nowy init i nic
<jacekowski> sarin10: bo to nie jest modul
<jacekowski> i sobie zrob
<jacekowski> hdparm -m /dev/sda
<jacekowski> i zobacz ze masz to wlaczone pewnie
<sarin10> to akurat jest obslugiwane
<sarin10> ale pytanie dlaczego edycja /etc/initramfs-tools/modules  i update init nie pomogla
<jacekowski> BO TO NIE JEST MODUL
<sarin10> to rozwiazanie dzialalo u innych osob w roku 2007
<jacekowski> w nowych kernelach nie ma starego ATA
<jacekowski> libata wspiera teraz wszystko
<sarin10> wiec musi byc na sda ?
<sarin10> tzn czytane jako sda
<jacekowski> tak
<sarin10> nie ma ale mozna chyba zaladowac
<kklimonda> nie da się
<jacekowski> sarin10: NIE MA TEGO JUZ W KERNELU
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: relax.
<jacekowski> powtarzam to 3 raz
<Dreadlish> ok.
<Dreadlish> następnym razem bierz siekiere
<sarin10> jacekowski w archu moglem spokojnie zaladowac legacy-ide
<jacekowski> ale arch mial starego kernela
<sarin10> i przejsc na /dev/hda
<jacekowski> ja pierdole
<sarin10> nie wiem
<Dreadlish> jak starego kernela
<Dreadlish> arch ma /dev/sda
<jacekowski> czytaj changeloga
<sarin10> chyba byl 2.6.32
<jacekowski> wydany rok temu
<jacekowski> ponad
<sarin10> w tej chwili mam 2.6.32-5-686
<Dreadlish> [dreadlish@dead ~]$ uname -r
<Dreadlish> 2.6.37-ARCH
<Dreadlish> wait
<Dreadlish> popierdzieliło mi sie cos
<sarin10> dreadlish sciagales kernel ?kompilowales ?
<Dreadlish> repo
<jacekowski> ChangeLog-2.6.32             03-Dec-2009 05:19  7.2M
<sarin10> dradlish automatycznie czy ręcznie wybrałeś ?
<Dreadlish> chwila
<Dreadlish> jeszcze o jakim distro mówimy
<jacekowski> 2.6.32 bylo wydane 15 miesiecy temu
<Dreadlish> tylko dowalają do tego w kij łatek
<jacekowski> stare ata polecialo na dobre w 2.6.35
<jacekowski> albo .34
<Dreadlish> ale że niby czegoś nie ładuje?
<sarin10> ale nie wiesz jak stare ata zaladowac
<jacekowski> nie, on ma problem
<sarin10> np przez update init
<jacekowski> bo go nie ma
<jacekowski> nie istnieje
<jacekowski> odeszlo w zapomnienie
<sarin10> mam kernel 2.6.32
<jacekowski> a to musisz kernel sobie skompilowac
<jacekowski> w ubuntu nie bylo to nawet budowane
<Dawidek> 1st
<sarin10> czy mozna jakos zoptymalizowac alse pod katem cpu ?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-05
<ubuntu> czemu nie mogli zrobic systemu lecz pustego :P to co jest domyślne jest o d... rozbić i cza wszystk odinstalowywać :D więcej zabawy wtedy moze napiszę na forum
<ubuntu> np: transminssion oraz gmusicbroswer i jakieś slowniki po co to kumuś xD
<ubuntu> albo gry takie jak jakieś miny :D jak teraz gra się tylko w warsow i w terrora :)
<ubuntu> jakieś przeglądarki obrazków które są gorsze od tych co nie są zainstalowane
<ubuntu> zreszta noc się jeszcze nie skonczyła więc mogę się pobawić :)
<ubuntu> kto wymyslił domyślna przegrywarke dvd w kazdym systemie xfburn ? jak nie ma nic lepszego jak K3B
<drathir> po co usuwac?
<drathir> torrent  dobra rzecz choc wole deluge...
<ubuntu> drathir miejsce na dysku zajmuje wszystko dlatego kasuje a instaluję to co wiem ze działa i wiem ze jest dobre
<ubuntu> no ja uzywam qbittorent :)
<drathir> gry jeszcze lepsze konfigurujac mozna sie pobawic...
<drathir> miejsce jest ograniczone na tak duze gry...
<drathir> shorewall teraz dali?
<ubuntu> oj na ten temat nic nie wiem
<drathir> jeden plus tego qbittorrenta ze obsluguje ipv6
<drathir> a tak to deluge wueksze predkosci osiaga...
<ubuntu> słyszałem o tym właśnie ze deluge większe prędkośći osiąga kiedyś tak na próbe zainstalowałem i u mnie nawet nie widziałem róznicy
<ubuntu> zresztą z moim netem co ja mam :P
<ubuntu> ja mam najsłabszy net na swiecie jaki może być ... 512 kb/s
<ubuntu> :D
<ubuntu> chodziaż tu mi pokazuje informacje ze mam 100mb/s :D
<ubuntu> ok dobranoc wszystkim :D papatki i do jutrzenka ...
<m477> re
<m477> co tam
<Wizard> cześć!
<Demorion> cze
<Demorion> Wizard: czesc
<Wizard> cześć Demorion
<Demorion> Wizard: co slychac i dlaczego tak wczesnie rano, juz na ircu ?
<Wizard> w pracy jestem
<Demorion> Wizard: jaka to praca ?
<Wizard> programuję
<DaZ> jasne<:
<Demorion> Wizard: w ?
<Demorion> Wizard: jaki jezyk ?
<kklimonda> Java
<kklimonda> ;)
<Demorion> 0o
<DaZ> dotnet <:
<Wizard> java
<Wizard> cześć DaZ, cześć kklimonda
<kklimonda> ej ej
<Wizard> Demorion, co dziwnego jest w zarabianiu pieniędzy na programowaniu?
<Wizard> zawód jak wiele innych
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> cześć shpaq
<Demorion> Wizard: nie nie, bardziej Åze to akurat java, mialem z nia stycznosc..
<Thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Thorbjorn> o działa ;-)
<Thorbjorn> Cześć ;D
<Wizard> cześć Thorbjorn
<Wizard> to Demorion krzaczy
<Thorbjorn> ;D w ryja go!
<Demorion> wiem, nie mam polskich, bede pisal bez, cicho Thorbjorn
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> no niby ma irssi
<Wizard> to nie wiem jak może nie mieć utfa w irssi
<Demorion> Wizard: to dluga historia
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: może localsy ma spierdzielone?
<Wizard> raczej nie umie ustawić :>
<Demorion> mam teraz backtracka, ja z localem mam zawsze problem... wczoraj pytalem o to na debian-pl, ale nie byli mi w stani pomoc
<Demorion> ale wtedy mialem debiana :D
<Demorion> najchetniej to bym sie zadomowil na debianie albo sabayonie
<Thorbjorn> lul
<Thorbjorn> a masz go spolszczonego?
<Demorion> backtracka ?
<Demorion> nie
<Wizard> Demorion, sprawdź co masz w /usr/share/locales
<Demorion> mam tam pl
<Demorion> katalog
<Wizard> a co ci locale zwraca?
<Demorion> LC_MESSAGES
<Demorion> a mnie duzo plikow
<Demorion> 20
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: ;-DDD
<Thorbjorn> dużo plików Tobie locales wywala?
<Demorion> Wizard: dajmy sobie z tym spokoj... dzis pewnie bede siedzial na debianie lub sabayonie
<Demorion> powiadam Ci, jeszcze dzis ze mna bedziesz na debianie
<Thorbjorn> ;-D jaki ćpun
<Demorion> :D
<Thorbjorn> Demorion: klejobuzie
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: :D szczerze mowiac, nie wachalem... ale znam takich co lubia ten sport :D
<Wizard> "nie bzykałem, ale znam takich, co tak"
<Thorbjorn> jak ty klej w sztyfcie dziennie buzujesz narkusie!
<Demorion> Thorbjorn: niech Ci bedzie
<Demorion> mnie to obojetne :D
<Wizard> sabayon to jest jakieś gentoo napchane programami, ni?
<Demorion> Wizard: cos w tym stylu...
<Wizard> żal dupę ściska
<Wizard> a debian jest wporzo
<Wizard> ^^
<Wizard> o, kojarzy ktoś jak wmii/dwm działają na dwóch monitorach?
<Demorion> debian tez nie jest idealny, w sobote wlaczylemz  localami... mimo pomocy ze strony debian-pl, nie dalismy rady... jeszcze carramba stawial na virtualu u sieibie debiana zeby mi pomoc... i dupa, nie ruszylo...
<Demorion> a aktualizacja wysypala mi lxde
<Demorion> no takze, bylo ciekawie
<Wizard> Demorion, coś ty miał za debiana?
<Demorion> debian 6.0.4 ? chyba tak.. +lxde
<Demorion> oficjalne wydanie
<Wizard> i takie wałki?
<Wizard> aż dziwne
<Demorion> no tez sie zdziwilem..
<Wizard> znaczy w jakość debiana to ja nie wątpię
<Demorion> teraz jak zainstaluje debiana z netinstall plus fluxboxa
<Wizard> zazwyczaj winny jest człowiek
<Wizard> czad
<Wizard> obadaj sobie crunchbang
<Demorion> Wizard: raczej ie czad... a ze szybko chodzi, i to jest wygodne
<Wizard> całkiem takie udane livecd
<Wizard> zasadniczo dają do wyboru nawet dwie wersje: goły stable albo stable + backporty
<Wizard> dobra, zawijam kłamać na spotkaniu
<Wizard> :>
<Demorion> ok znikam, cze
<Thorbjorn> xx
<Thorbjorn> x
<Thorbjorn> xx
<zima> ohayo
<Thorbjorn> zima: jak Ty będziesz tak co drugi dzień wracał  to Ci do dupy nakopie
<zima> lol
<Thorbjorn> raz słońce raz śnieg...
<phrozen> witam, jak mam się podłączyć z trybu tekstowego bez dostępu do internetu do sieci za pomocą karty usb wlano do sieci wifi w ubuntu server?
<zima> phrozen: wicd na przykład
<phrozen> zima: ale tu każe mi odpalić
<phrozen> sudo apt-get
<phrozen> a nie mam sieci
<Thorbjorn> phrozen: routing masz z dhcp?
<phrozen> tak
<Thorbjorn> dhcpcd eth0
<Thorbjorn> a czekaj ty wifi chcesz, tak?
<phrozen> eth0?
<phrozen> tak
<zima> phrozen: wpa supplicant
<Thorbjorn> phrozen: http://www.ubucentrum.net/2009/05/aczenie-sie-z-wifi-z-poziomu-konsoli.html
<phrozen> Thorbjorn: iwconfig wlan0 essid NAZWA_SIECI key KLUCZ_DO_SIECI
<phrozen> a co mam wpisać w klucz do sieci?
<phrozen> bo nie hasło :)
<phrozen> a zabezpieczenie to wpa personal
<Thorbjorn> essid
<Ozil> nazwa sieci to essid
<phrozen> tak to zauważyłem a jak podam hasło?
<Ozil> np
<phrozen> ok zrobiłem samo essid
<Ozil> przecież masz wpa
<phrozen> a teraz potrzebuje jakos haslo tam dostarczyc :P
<Ozil> iwconfig wlan0 essid dom key test
<Ozil> potem tylko dhclient wlan0
<phrozen> nOzil ale jak wpisuje key haslo123 to wywala invalid argument haslo123
<Ozil> hym nie mam teraz linucha pod reką
<phrozen> sek google zapytam
<phrozen> ERROR for wirelless request "Set Encode" (8B2A):
<phrozen> kurde znalazlem cos o wpa suppclicant
<phrozen> z/w
<Ozil> dobra szybkie rozwiązanie
<Ozil> zainstaluj wicd działą w konsoli
<Ozil> i na nim połacz się z wifi
<Ozil> on ma CLI czyli command line interface
<nn52> a ja ide psuć :D hahahah!
<zima> bosze
<shpaq> ;*
<nn52> o/
<zima> \o
<nn52> wie ktoś jak włączyć GNOME Fallback?, bo mam tylko Gnome ( zwykłe)
<nn52> i nikt nic nie wie xD
<zima> iks de
<phrozen> zainstalowałem wicd Ozil ale jak wpisuje wicd to nic nie widzę tylko mode /etc/init.d/wicd start
<zima> wicd-curses
<phrozen> i działa ale nie mam okna bo to tryb tekstoy i nic mi sie nie pokazuje ;]
<phrozen> zima to też instalować?
<zima> to powinieneś mieć w pakiecie
<Dreadlish> wicd jest ok
<Dreadlish> frontendu na curses nie widziałem
<phrozen> zima nie ma = ja wszystko z deb instaluje
<phrozen> Dreadlish: to jak mam dobić sie do sieci z wpa2 personal?
<phrozen> za pomoca wicd?
<Dreadlish> ja tam supplicantem robie :D
<phrozen> Dreadlish: a możesz opisać how to? :P
<phrozen> bo ja juz ze 2 h dziergam połączenie i mnei już trafia powoli :)
<nn52> i co wie ktoś już jak włączy Gnome fallback?
<Biszkopcik> http://zapodaj.net/8065233ebcf3.png.html    <--- Spotkał się ktoś z tym?
<tch> hej wszystkim
<tch> ubuntu mam od niedawna i zauważyłem, że strasznie ścina mi filmy
<tch> a na wykresie zużycia procesora jest mniej niż 100%
<tch> więc zastanawiam się, czego to może być wina?
<nn52> słaby proc lub h... kodeki ściągłeś xd
<Voldenet> a czym odtwarzasz?
<Voldenet> mplayerem, vlc czy czymś jeszcze innym?
<Voldenet> tch: ^?
<tch> smplayerem
<tch> Voldenet: ^
<tch> a kodeki standardowe, znaczy to co się zainstalowało podczas instalacji systemu
<xhero35> u mnie na ubu z unity/gnome3 cielo filmy
<xhero35> Biszkopcik dysku nie widzi. lvm miales na jednym urzadzeniu czy kilku? moze ktores padlo
<Biszkopcik> xhero35: na starym jajku działa normalnie
<Biszkopcik> na nowym takie odpały ma, to jest vps kvm
<m477> :(
<Biszkopcik> jajo kompilowane z grsec/pax i wlaczony support raid /dev/mapper
<Biszkopcik> grsec na custom, zadne high
<tch> xhero35: ja używam xfce, ale może ubuntu jest po prostu za ciężkie na mojego netbooka
<kklimonda> Biszkopcik: a jaka jest różnica między starym kernelem a nowym?
<Biszkopcik> kklimonda: grsec i wersja
<Biszkopcik> stary to standardowy 2.6.32 defaultowo w debianie
<kklimonda> Biszkopcik: no to wywal grsec, problem solved ;)
<Biszkopcik> kklimonda: dzieki :)
<Biszkopcik> konfiguracja grsec jest z pewnoscia dobra
<Biszkopcik> bo uzywam tego configa na innych serwerach
<kklimonda> Biszkopcik: a tworzą się urządzenia dysków? /dev/xda czy co tam masz?
<Biszkopcik> a jak mam to sprawdzić na busyboxie?
<kklimonda> Biszkopcik: ls /dev/*
<nn52> jaki masz problem?
<Biszkopcik> kklimonda: jak znajomy odpali mi vnc to obadam
<kklimonda> Biszkopcik: do tego bym z poziomu starego kernela podbił poziom logowania udeva (/etc/udev/udev.conf) i wygenerował initramfs jeszcze raz
<Biszkopcik> nn52: http://zapodaj.net/8065233ebcf3.png.html
<kklimonda> Biszkopcik: w /var/log/udev.log będzie sporo tekstu wtedy
<Biszkopcik> kklimonda: inita juz generowalem
<nn52> jeszcze tego nie naprawiłeś? xD
<Biszkopcik> a
<Biszkopcik> po zmianie
<kklimonda> Biszkopcik: tak, ale config udeva też leci do initramfs więc musisz przegenerować go po zmianie
<Biszkopcik> mhm
<Biszkopcik> zobacze
<tch> czyli nie macie żadnych pomysłów, jak mogę naprawić te swoje filmy?
<nn52> tch czym odtwarzasz filmy?
<tch> nn52: smplayer
<tch> nn52: tylko to netbook, więc procesor nie jest najlepszy, ale tak jak mówię na wykresie zużycia to tak 50% mniej więcej jest
<nn52> spróbój VLC
<tch> ok
<tch> podobnie, ale dostaje komunikat "header damaged" więc może to coś z plikiem?
<tch> ale jest lepiej, thx
<Voldenet> zawsze możesz skompilować mplayera odpowiednio
<drathir> deluge trzeba skonfigurowac hrhr
<tch> Voldenet: będę kombinował, jeśli dalej będą problemy
<drathir> niech odpali spod konsoli mplayerem
<nn52> smplayer fajny jest
<drathir> nn52: ++
<nn52> kik
<nn52> lol
<nn52> nie uwierzycie...
<nn52> VLC zawiesił mi KDE4..... już nie wiem jakiegoś środowiska i systemu używać...
<drathir> nn52: cos jest nie tak...
<drathir> ja bym szukal winy teraz po stronie sprzetu...
<Wizard> nn52, crunchbag?
<Wizard> obadaj ;)
<Wizard> taki debian, tylko ze skonfigurowanym ui
<nn52> Wizard, było tak że całę KDe się zwisiło , obraz na filmie i dźwięk normalnie był ...
<Wizard> kde ssie pałę
<Wizard> i żeby chociaż dobrze ssało
<Wizard> system startuje w 20 sekund, kde - drugie 20
<Wizard> żal dupę ściska
<Wizard> i co bym nie kliknął, to lag
<Wizard> do tego gigabajt ramu w dupę
<inzaghi89> Wizard, +1
<nn52> ten crunchbag jakie ma środowisko
<Wizard> openboksa
<nn52> i na jakich paczkach jeździ
<Wizard> debian stable, albo debian stable + backporty
<Wizard> do wyboru
<Wizard> używa oryginalnych paczek
<Wizard> nie żadnych tam swoich repo
<Wizard> instalator to też normalny debian live
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> bardzo mi przypomina nigedyś ukochanego elive
<nn52> zobacze
<nn52> zainstaluje zamiast fedory x64 ;F
<Wizard> dopóki go Thanatermesis nie zjebał
<nn52> mam nadziej że open box nie robi jaj z wieloma kontami ;F
<nn52> i dobrze się integruje z programami
<nn52> . It comes with Linux version 3.2 and X.org 7.6.  fju :D nowka paczki :D
<Dreadlish> re
<phrozen> hmmm ustawiłem sobie na 99% dobrze połączenie eth0 wyepłanijąc gateway itd. ... http://pastebin.com/gGqkRK7t co z tym ustawieniem jest nie tak?
<phrozen> że ping google nie działa?
<phrozen> dns?
<nn52> Wizard, sobie go zainstaluje tego openboxa :)
<nn52> tzn tego pingwina
<Wizard> nn52, :)
<inzaghi89> phrozen, sprawdź ping 8.8.8.8
<inzaghi89> jak odpowie to dnsy
<phrozen> odpowiedział
<inzaghi89> no to dnsy
<phrozen> a co to z ciekawości? 8.8 ?
<phrozen> i gdzie to ustawic?
<nn52> Wizard, to ma thunara???
<inzaghi89> 8.8.8.8 i 8.8.4.4 to otwarte dnsy google'a
<phrozen> resolv.conf?
<inzaghi89> tak
<phrozen> inzaghi89: dzieki, tylko tam wystarczy nameserver ip podac?
<phrozen> i to wszystko?
<inzaghi89> tak
<inzaghi89> nameserver ip
<inzaghi89> możesz kilka
<inzaghi89> ale strzelam że i tak na router wskażesz
<phrozen> dzieki działa
<inzaghi89> :)
<phrozen> ;] dokładnie
<phrozen> :)
<phrozen> a teraz takie pytanie ... nieco z innej beczki - konfigurował ktoś (ja na stronie znalezionej w google linode + nginx + uwsgi) takie zestawienie właśnie? czyli nginx + uwsgi?
<phrozen> :>
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> zaraz zobaczymy ;d
<phrozen> bo czytałem że to fantastyczne rozwiązanie ;] właśnie nginx + uwsgi
<Dreadlish> niby ktoś robił
<Dreadlish> tylko do czego ci to potrzeba?
<phrozen> do hostowania lokalnie aplikacji django (python)
<phrozen> bo postawiłem pierwszy w życiu no może kiedyś jakiś był ale server ubuntu :D i na razie widzę że jest ok
<phrozen> zastanawiałem się nad centOS do którego przekonywał mnie kolega że on w firmie działa na tym ale kilka lat korzystania z desktopowego ubuntu - smutno było mi to porzucić :D
<phrozen> a czytałem że ubuntu nie jest gorsze od centOS ... i ma większą społeczność co np. tu widać ;]
<inzaghi89> phrozen, kwestia gustu i przyzwyczajenia. Ja osobiście na desktop nadal wolę *buntu, ale na serwery przekonałem się do centosa
<phrozen> inzaghi89: dlaczego?
<phrozen> bo ja jeszcze mogę zmienić zdanie ;P
<inzaghi89> największą styczność z centosem miałem, klienci jak brali to głównie centos
<inzaghi89> jakoś przyjemniej mi się nim zarządza
<phrozen> hmmm ...
<phrozen> no właśnie to jest fakt że ludzie ufają centOS w firmach o ile coś lnuxowego a nie MS
<inzaghi89> phrozen, bo to redhel :P
<phrozen> nom ... właśnie
<inzaghi89> Fedora to taki delikatnie powiedziawszy poligon doświadczalny, CentOS jest kompromisem między RedHatem a Fedorą
<inzaghi89> ale jak już pisałem - kwestia gustu i przyzwyczajenia
<nn52> inzaghi89, ja mam Fedore i podtwierdzam - Fedora to poligon
<inzaghi89> Tobie może bardziej odpowiadać Ubuntu serwer :)
<inzaghi89> nn52, :)
<nn52> chociaż oprogramowanie  jest dość nowe
<nn52> na Fedorze
<phrozen> a centos ma "CentOS server"? czy ogólnie ma zastosowanie pod server i nie ma centosdesktop, centos server?
<nn52> np. jajko
<inzaghi89> phrozen, CentOS to CentOS jedna instalka... podczas instalacji po prostu nie instalujesz żadnego środowiska graficznego
<nn52> 3.2.7-1 xD ja lece
<inzaghi89> nn52, właśnie o to chodzi. Jest wszystko nowe, o ile nie najnowsze. Sprawdza się stabilność, jak się sprawdzi idzie do CentOSa ;)
<nn52> jajko 3.2.7-1, Gnome 3,2,1,1 i kde 4.8
<nn52> drivery mam nowsze niżna ubuntu
<nn52> inzaghi89, ale szukanie odpowdniego środowiska to porażka...
<nn52> nie każde odpowiednio działa na fedorze
<inzaghi89> nn52, imo wszędzie jakiś problem będzie :)
<nn52> chociaż kde najlepiej działa na Fedorze
<nn52> na  Ubuntu bardzo słabo kde działa
<nn52> na archu też świetnie sobie radzi
<nn52> chociaż KDe lubi mieć zwiech
<nn52> chociaż KDe lubi mieć zwiechy
<nn52> na Fedorze nie da włączyć się Gnome Fallback, nie wiem dlaczego
<inzaghi89> nn52, nie wiem jak teraz, ale KDE najlepiej działało na OpenSUSE
<inzaghi89> gnome na OpenSUSE dlam nie to była porażka, ale KDE super było
<nn52> z tego co wiem to KDE, to oczko w głowie OpenSuseła
<inzaghi89> z kolei ostatnimi  czasy LXDE mi się spodobało, choć nie pracowałem na desktopie z nim jakoś wielce, głównie livecd i vbox
<inzaghi89> nn52, tak :)
<nn52> LXDE, słabo się przyjaźni z niektórymi okna np. KADU , teraz XFCE instaluj na Fedorze
<nn52> podoba mi się że jak ustawie że GNOME ma być menagerem logowania ( konta po wczytaniu systemu) , to nim będzie bez znaczenia jakie środowisko instaluje.
<inzaghi89> ogólnie suseł jest imo bardzo przemyślany pod kątem usability, ale był niemiłosiernie zasobożerny i na moim 1GB RAM i AMD Athlonie 1800 mulił niemiłosiernie, a na laptopie nie sprawdzałem, jestem tutaj wierny W7 ;)
<inzaghi89> ano
<nn52> W7?
<inzaghi89> windows
<nn52> aaaa!
<nn52>  spalić go na stosie!
<nn52> zastanawia mnie, po cholere w LXDE openbox... xD
<inzaghi89> wierz bądź nie, ale nie mam przynajmniej żadnych problemów
<nn52> u mnie partycja windows 7 po 3 lach nie uzywanie zajmuje 41gb... trzymają program files na innej partycji ( programy)
<nn52> inzaghi89, jaki jest odpowidnik synaptic w kde, bo synaptic źle działa
<Blacky> nn52: Bo LXDE to skonfigurowany openbox? :P
<nn52> pokazuje tylko zainstalowane programy  nie da się pokazać nie zainstalowanych
<nn52> Blacky, yhyyyyyy, a po za LXDE, są jakieś jeszcze fajne środowiska?
<inzaghi89> nn52, adept?
<nn52> adept?
<inzaghi89> odpowiednik synaptica
<nn52> fedora nie znalazłą
<nn52> fedora nie znalazła
<Blacky> nn52: Hm... Xfce, a później to już tylko window creatory, wszystkie boxy
<inzaghi89> to dunno
<nn52> robie relog, musze okiełznać XFCE i LXDE
<nn52> możę któreś z tych wybiore
<drathir> inzaghi89: nowe to masz w archu ^^
<inzaghi89> drathir, ale co nowe?
<inzaghi89> o paczki Ci chodzi?
<drathir> inzaghi89: wszystko paczki , jajka...
<nn52> i już wybrane
<nn52> od teraz użytkuje LXDE :) wszystko działa
<nn52> poprawnie
<nn52> jak nigdy
<inzaghi89> :)
<nn52> ino troche zwałowy ten pacman
<Dreadlish> jak zwałowy?
<nn52> taki inny ikonki troche duże
<nn52> jak w Windołs 7 po zainstaloniu
<drathir> nn52: dlaczego?
<nn52> duże sa... ide poszukać jak je zmniejszych w opchach
<drathir> graficznie troche zmian kosmetycznych dla wygody jedynie...
<drathir> a tak pozatym pacman nie jest taki zly... ino komend nowych trzeba pare zapamietac...
<nn52> Już git jest, iko zaś czcionka troche za duża xP
 * inzaghi89 sobie chyba zobaczy jak radzi sobie CentOS z LXDE :P
 * phrozen phrozen zostaje przy ubuntu server bo czytał dziwne chyba bardzo subiektywne porównanie ale lubi subiektywne oceny
<drathir> ja tam mam wrazenie ze najwiecej serwerow na debianie widzialem...
<phrozen> drathir: tam jest że debian jest = ubuntu praktycznie
<phrozen> http://www.hiprank.com/centos-vs-debian-vs-rhel-vs-ubuntu.html
<drathir> a tu jakos sie nie zgodze
<nn52> phrozen, co ty gadasz, Łindowsiarze sieją propagandę że Łindows ma 60% Serverów ;F
<drathir> debian > ubuntu
<Wizard> nn52, nie gadaj, że zainstalowałaś archa
<drathir> hrhr
<nn52> Wizard, czemu tak sądzisz że to wgrałam?
<Wizard> <nn52> ino troche zwałowy ten pacman
<nn52> Wizard, troche do góry jeszcze przesuń
<nn52> Wizard, szukając środowiska dla siebie :) wybrałam LXDE( narazie).
<nn52> drathir, w yum jest groupinstall, można klepnąć groupremove? :D
<drathir>  
<Wizard> nn52, można
<nn52> uu widzę jeden minus już w LXDE
<phrozen> nn52 mówię prawdę miałem styczność z wieloma firmami i w każdej był jak to nazwałeś łindowsiarz
<drathir> nn52: jedynie apt uzywam u bbu...
<nn52> nie można sterować głośnością przyciskami Volume +, Volume - , MUTE,i nie można wywałać kalkulatora guzikiem "Calc" ajjj :D
<phrozen> a są to firmy olbrzymie ;)
<drathir> phrozen: nie chce im sie przystosowac softu do programow z winzgrozy...
<nn52> i w ogóle... czemu w LXDE nie mam ikonki głośności ... o.O
<Wizard> nn52, bo to jest chińskie gówno
<phrozen> drathir:  ;]
<Wizard> zobacz sobie w about
<Wizard> no nic ci, laska, nie pasuje
<drathir> nn52: openboxa
<nn52> deathir sam openbox nie pasuje xD
<nn52> a szkoda, taki ładne te LXDE
<Wizard> nn52, openbox + tint2
<Wizard> obadaj sobie screenshoty z crunchbanga
<Wizard> tam mają fajne configi
<Wizard> drathir, ty tego używasz?
<drathir> nn52: a ze nie dzialaja to dziwne bo to brane jest glebiej raczej...
<nn52> na F12 nawet Screenshot nie działa, ani na PRSCR
<Wizard> drathir, gnome-settings-daemon i xfce-session bodajże nastawiają się na łapanie tych skrótów
<drathir> Wizard: ubu gnome arch openbox lxde
<Wizard> nie rozumiem
<Wizard> po prawej stronie od "m" jest magiczny klawisz, użyj go
<drathir> Wizard: w zaleznosci od systemu ktorego uzywam i od checi na wyglag... na ubuntu gnome2, na archu albo openbox albo lxde.
 * Wizard myśli nad wystartowaniem kolejnego-super-tematu-do-fvwm
<Wizard> unx, co tu kiedyś siedział miał fajny
<drathir> Wizard: mozliwe ze przejmuja choc z tego co kojarze ustawienia sa glebiej polaczone z acpi czy cos w tym stylu...
<Wizard> ale on już sobie poszedł
<Wizard> ktoś ma ochotę pomóc?
<nn52> fajne jest sugar?
<Wizard> nie
<nn52> środowisko graf. sugar?
<Wizard> nie
<m477> bc?
<Wizard> bc?
<Wizard> nn52, chcesz ze mną robić configi do fvwma?
<Wizard> razem zawojujemy świat! :>
<nn52> co to fvwma ? ;]
<nn52> jakieś środowisko?
<Wizard> fvwm
<Wizard> tradycja, a nie środowisko
<Wizard> w czasach windowsa95, cde i tym podobnych rzeczy linuksiarze mieli fvwm
<Wizard> niby zwykły wm, ale tak naprawdę to jest silnik przetwarzający plik konfiguracyjny
<Wizard> a plik konfiguracyjny to taki mały język skryptowy
<nn52> Ciekawe
<nn52> mów dalej póki jeszcze jestem :F
<nn52> osobiście powiem LXDE nie jest złe mimo że to chiński szrot...
<nn52> zobaczymy jak XFCE będzie się sprawować
<drathir> Wizard: ja cos kojarze w takim stylu dwm
<drathir> nn52: enlighmenta
<nn52> XFCE jest lepsze
<nn52> tylko mam coś pokopane..
<nn52> zamiast Thunara katalogi z pulpitu otwierami mi nautilusem :D
<drathir> nn52: to sie w opcjach zmienia jak dobrze pamietam za pierwszym uruchomieniem powinno pytac czego uzywac...
<nn52> jak to było.... "nautilus --replace" u chyba & jeszcze
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> nn52, nie bardzo
<Wizard> ja tam nie wiem, zawsze mnie to wkurzało
<Wizard> możesz odinstalować nautilusa, wtedy się spyta:D
<nn52> co cie wkurzało?
<Wizard> no ten nautilus - debilus
<nn52> ale wole nautilusa niz thunara
<Wizard> o mnie wkurza od samego początku
<nn52> nautilus zniknie z całym gnome :)\
<nn52> ale że domyślne DM mam GNOME :P
<nn52> ino zastanawia mnie jak przełączyć z XFCE użydkownika :D
<nn52> wstrzymaj sesję?
<drathir> nn52: wyloguj nie ma?
<nn52> ale chce przełączyć a nie wylogować
<drathir> nie jstem pewien czy to calkiem wylogowuje, moze cos bedzie przy zamknij wiecej opci nie mam pojecia...
<nn52> też nie wiem
<nn52> zaraz ide wiec sprawdze
<nn52> e
<drathir> nn52: ja nie wyganiam, zeby nie bylo...
<nn52> xD
<Wizard> opci :D
<Xubuntu> wszystko skasowane od biura do multimedia
<Xubuntu> nie ma to jak czysty systemik oraz instalacja własnych rzeczy :)
<mglb> ma ktos cos na problemy ze snem? :>
<Dreadlish> wszyscy
<mglb> nie czy ktos ma a czy ktos ma cos na :P
<Xubuntu> mglb,  przykro mi ja tiż cała noc nie spałem i nie mogę ale nic na to nie mam
<mglb> ja zasnelem jak mialem wstac na zajecia xD
<Ozil> no panowie koniec pracy na dzis
<Ozil> można się poopierdalać
<drathir> mglb: byly jakies potrawy weglowodany i cos jeszcze bialko? jedne usypiaja drugie budza...
<mglb> na budzenie mam kawe :)
<mglb> jem po studencku, trzeba to zmienic :/
<drathir> kawa nie zdrowa tamte zdrowsze potrawy...
<mglb> ale smaczna :P
<drathir> ale lepiej chyba regulowac nie spac w dzien i wyczekac az padniesz w nocy hrhr
<mglb> no chyba, ale srednio to idzie :/
<drathir> kakao cieple podobno dobre przed snem, ale czy to prawda...
<mglb> nie
<mglb> przed wykladami pije i nie spie
<mglb> :P
<drathir> wyklady ciekawe musza byc hrhr
<Xubuntu> jak zawsze u mnie to juz mineło lecz tęsknie za wykładami :)
<tajwanuser> cze
<drathir> witam...
<mglb> hi
<drathir> nikt nic nie psuje, dziwne...
<Ozil> no naprawde dziwne
<Ozil> albo każy umie sobie juz naprawiać samemu
<Xubuntu> jco można popsuć gdy się uzywa nino gimpa firefoxa i gra się w terora :D ?
<Xubuntu> miłego popołudnia wszystkim :)
<Ozil> panowie potrzebuję kupić zagraniczny serwer proxy
<Ozil> polecicie mi coś ?
<Dreadlish> kupić proxy?
<Ozil> tak
<drathir> Ozil: kup serwer postaw wlasny... wieksze mozliwosci...
<mglb> drathir: wieksze ceny takze ;-)
<drathir> mglb: cos mam dziwne wrazenie ze ceny male nie beda...
<drathir> mglb: odnosnie kupnego proxy...
<Demorion> BRYYY
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Wizard> cześć o/
<Demorion> Wizard: wlasnie instaluje sabayona :D zniechecilem sie do debiana... ale sadze, ze do sabayona za kilka dni bardziej :D
<Wizard> Demorion, może chłopaki na #sabayon będą bardziej zainteresowani
<Wizard> ja mam takie wynalazki w dupie
<Demorion> Wizard: wiem ze chcesz mnie stad wyjeba*
<Wizard> a niby czemu?
<Demorion> Wizard: bo ja wiem..
<Wizard> to jest kanał o ubuntu, o ile część rzeczy debianowych jeszcze jakoś tu pasuje, o tyle sabayon jest kompletnym chłamem oderwanym od tematu
<Ozil> Wizard:  popieram
<Wizard> kolejne distro, którego używają 4 osoby ( wporywach 5)
<Wizard> Ozil, ;)
<Demorion> Wizard: .............WIEM.... pozatym nie bede tu mowil o sabayonie bo to nie kanal, ale mam na drugim kompie ubuntu.. wiec stad zainteresowanie akurat tytm tematem
<Demorion> kanalem*
<Ozil> Demorion: zrobić ci zdalnie fromata ? i już wtedy nie będziesz zainteresowany tym kanałem
<Wizard> lülz
<Wizard> flame! przynieście gaśnicę :D
<Wizard> cześć Ozil, btw
<Wizard> kupiłeś sobie jakiegoś arma?
<Ozil> no nie kupiłem
<Ozil> czekam aż się unormuje z tym raspberry pi
<Ozil> bo te 10 000 to się rozeszło w mig
<Ozil> a sklep co na polske sprzedaje leżał  3 godziny
<Ozil> Wizard: a tak apropo nie wiesz kto tu kupował zagraniczny serwer proxy
<Ozil> kiedyś mi się coś tu obiło albo może na elektrodzie widziałem
<Wizard> Ozil, nie, nie wiem
<Ozil> Wizard: poczekaj skleje tusz po napełnieniu i już jestem wolny
<Ozil> juz
<Wizard> szybko
<Ozil> zwykły hp no 22 kolorowy
<Ozil> wiesz lata praktyki
<Ozil> kupiłem wanienkę ultra dzwiękową do odzyskiwania zaschniętych tuszy
<Wizard> :]
<foreste_> widzial ktos admina mario ?
<foreste_> Stirlitz: jestes ?
<nn52> siema! mam wolny czas, to troche pogadam :]
<drathir> nn52: witaj i jak logout?
<nn52> a wystaczyło dodać panel sesji
<drathir> nn52: a to dobrze wiedziec na przyszlosc...
<nn52> chociaż kalendarza mi brakuje :P
<nn52> zastanawia mnie dlaczego po wpisaniu "yum groupremove "kde" wywaliło mi libreoffice,vlc player i opere
<drathir> zapewne ma powiazania jakies panele czy cos...
<nn52> vlc-1.1.13-3 jap.... ale staroć...
<drathir> nn52: moze to jakies repacked czy cus...
<nn52> raczej repacked
<nn52> jaki program do rozpakowania .tar.gz bo wyskakuje "Nie znaleziono odpowiedniego programu." o.O
<BlessJah> no... tar?
<nn52> a z gui
<nn52> np. to co jest w gnome ;P
<mati75> file-roller
<nn52> dzięki
<Dreadlish> xarchiver
<Dreadlish> i tak musisz ściągnąć tara i gzipa
<nn52> file-roler zaś z nautilusem powiązany
<drathir> nn52: pea-7zip
<drathir> czy jakos tak
<nn52> xarchiver git
<nn52> nie jest powiązany z niczym
<nn52> nie wiarygodne że XFCE niema domyślnie żądnego archivera
<nn52> mam pytanko , co ma totem i gstreamer-plugins-good do Shotwell?
<BlessJah> nn52: xarchiver jest domyslnym archiwerem xfce
<nn52> BlessJah, to czemu mi nie wgrało po wpisaniu yum groupinstall "XFCE"
<nn52> ??
<BlessJah> ja mam w xfce4-goodies
<nn52> a jaki jest domyślny : odtwarzacz muzyki , przeglądarka zdjęc?
<nn52> Ostrzeżenie: nie odnaleziono wyników dla: xfce4-goodies
<BlessJah> totem i jakiearch
<BlessJah> archlinux*
<BlessJah> ristretto do zdjec?
<foreste_> archlinux rzadzi :)
<nn52>  L)
<BlessJah> do muzyki chyba nie ma
<nn52> app.ubuntu.com nie działa, ale źle wpisuje adres ;P
<BlessJah> packages.ubuntu.com
<BlessJah> od kiedy ubu ma yum?
<nn52> a nie nie ....  chodzi o webowe centrum oprogramowania
<foreste_> wiem jak ubuntu odchudzic
<foreste_> szczegolnie kubuntu
<nn52> BlessJah, od w tedy kiedy nana dostała ubuntu do rąk
<foreste_> wywalic autostart
<foreste_> w /etc/xdg/autostart
<foreste_> tam sa wsadzone pliki
<foreste_> zamiast w rc
<foreste_> odkrylem to  jak mi pulse ladowalo podwojnie
<nn52> foreste, propo pulse, na Fedorze trzeszczył mi dźwięk.... jak skasowałam pulse, to dźwiek przestał trzeszczeć
<nn52> VLC to GTK+?
<nn52> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/ <<< aa jebak!
<Demorion_> cze
<nn52> Demorion, cze
<onedeep69> czesc
<Dreadlish> a co to jest ubuntu?
<drathir> nn52: ubu z apt-get bezpieczniej
<nn52> Dreadlish, Ubuntu to znaczy "Nie umiem zainstalować debiana"
<Demorion_> ubuntu-bycie razem
<Dreadlish> a.
<drathir> nn52: vlc gui zapewne korzysta z tego
<nn52> drathir, straszcze duże mam literki w menu kontekstowym
<drathir> nn52: xfce mial skorki pamietam i tam tez czcionka byla...
<drathir> tam gdzie zmiana pulpitow tapet...
<nn52> czcionkę mam na "9" xD
<Demorion_> programy-ustawienia-okna
<nn52> aj, ale w w VLC player
<nn52> mam ogromne literki w menu
<drathir> w ustawieniach vlc szukaj o skorkach
<drathir> tam moze beda tez ustawienia czcionek
<nn52> nic z tego ;/
<nn52> nie wiem czemu czcionka taka wielka
<nn52> Czego XFCE używa do nagrywania plików? ( np. ISO)
<Demorion_> nn52: domyslnie chyba nic nie ma...
<nn52> ciekawe co sądzi o tym brasero xD
<Demorion_> nn52: chyba,ze brasero
<mati75> przecież xfburn jest
<nn52> mati75, dzięki ;]
<Demorion_> mati75: racja
<nn52> XFCe nie zainstalowało mi wszystkiego
<nn52> nie wiem czemu
<nn52> okej, to teraz muzyka, banshi ma 1 gnome i całe mono w zaleznościach, jakie są jeszcze inne mjuzyczne kombajny? - niezalezne?
<BlessJah> vlc
<Dreadlish> mpd \m/
<drathir> nn52: dmplayer
<drathir> smplayer*
<MacGyver> witam wszystkich
<Ania> czesc
<MacGyver> jest tu ktos ?
<Demorion> jest
<MacGyver> potrzebuje pomocy przy instalacji ubuntu na swoim PC ;)
<MacGyver> siedzie na Live CD
<Ania> MacGyver: :)
<MacGyver> chodzi glownie o przydzielanie partycji - pogubilem sie przy tym
<Ania> to proste
<Ania> swap- to partycja wymiany
<MacGyver> no tak ale ja mam jescze windows 7 i 3 partycje
<Ania> ext- to format partycji
<MacGyver> i sie pogubilem :D
<MacGyver> aby nic nie usunac
<MacGyver> dobra nie bede tak nie grzecznie przerywal :)
<MacGyver> przepraszam
<Ania> MacGyver: najlepiej to zapisz sobie na kartkach, ile zajmuja twoje partycje z windowsa, to bedziesz wiedzial po cyfrak ktore to ktore
<Demorion> Ania: nooo dobrze prawisz
<Demorion> Ania: nie boje sie Ciebie
<MacGyver> no ok maja po - jedna 15 gb , druga 200 iles gb a  na ostatniej jest windows
<MacGyver> 15gb na najwazniejsze - 200iles na wszystki i osobna na windowsa
<MacGyver> ta 15 gb miala byc na linua
<MacGyver> + 1 ukryta partycja z plikami instalacyjnymi windowsa
<Demorion> Ania: grabisz sobie
<Ania> Demorion: wiem
<Ania> MacGyver: SPRAWDZ SOBIE NA NECIE
<Ania> MacGyver: chyba, ze ktos Ci pomoze
<MacGyver> :D
<MacGyver> dobra jeszcze popatrze
<MacGyver> jak cos to bede tu pisal
<Ania> MacGyver: caly problem polega na tym, ze to nie jest trudne, ale mozna sie zgubic na poczatku
<Demorion> Ania: wez sie przymknij
<MacGyver> no mozliwe - jeszcze ze wczesniej only windows byl xD
<Ozil> hłopaki połamało mnie kręgosłup odmuwił posłuszeństwa
<Ania> ro zrob restarta
<Ania> znaczy reboot
<Ania> powinno wczytac konfiguracje ponownie
<nn52> Ozil, uuu
<nn52> Ozil, dpkg --reconfigure krengoslup
<mglb> same chlopaki sie odezwali xD
<nn52> mglb, a nie bo ja nie chłop
<mglb> :)
<nn52> ew. aptiture purge krengolup && aptitude install krengoslup.
<nn52> pliki konfiguracyjne powinno napdpisać i kręgosłup wróci do normy
<Demorion> chyba kopie zapasowa kregoslupu powinienes wczytac, tzn zastapic
<nn52> i chyba trzeba wysłać do jądra...
<nn52> ew. ściągnąć paczkę i skompilować
<nn52> i no nie wiemy co masz już zainstalowane w DNA i Szpik_Kostny ^^
<nn52> i musiał byś wyłączyć lub obniżyć poziom Self-Defense ^^ na czas instalacji i dodać do wyjątków.
<nn52> bo potem SELinux wykryje kręgosłup jako niezgodny pakiet, i klepnie ci odrzut - autoremove
<nn52> a przy instalacji przy włączonym Self-Defense, zaś wyskoczy że ten pakiet nie przeznaczony dla twojej architektury, więc lepiej skompilować - nie będzie odrzutów.
<SweeT> :*
 * mglb sie przejadl
<mglb> nielimitowana ilosc jedzenia za stala kwote to zlo :/
<drathir> ze zrodla skompilowac...
<Xubuntu> Kochanie idę spać :* :-)
<karoles> :*
<m477> :*
<buharin> kiedy ostatnio kozio tutaj byl?
<drathir> Przekliniak: utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-06
<qermit> o/
 * qermit wraca do żywych
<shpaq> mornin'
<phrozen> witam, mam kolejne pytanie odnośnie podłączenai do bazy postgresql ... dodałem w postgresql.conf (zmiana listen_addresses = "*", ssl = false password_encryption = on) i w pg+hba.conf -> host all all 192.168.169.0/24 md5
<phrozen> i nie mogę sie połączyć z innego kompa
<phrozen> za pomocą pg admina
<phrozen> jak zrobię netstat -tlnp to widze tcp 0.0.0.0:5432
<phrozen> ale połączyć się nie mogę ...
<Guest13035> hej
<phrozen> cze
<Guest13035> pusto jakoś
<phrozen> oj tam
<Guest13035> miał ktoś ostatnio problem z ecryptfs? bo od wczoraj nie mogę się dostać do ~
<phrozen> raczej nie ;]
<phrozen> a mże wiesz witam, mam kolejne pytanie odnośnie podłączenai do bazy postgresql ... dodałem w postgresql.conf (zmiana listen_addresses = "*", ssl = false password_encryption = on) i w pg+hba.conf -> host all all 192.168.169.0/24 md5 [09:19] <phrozen> i nie mogę sie połączyć z innego kompa
<phrozen> :D
<mglb> phrozen: a iptabels pozwala Ci sie polaczyc w ogole?
<phrozen> mglb problem solved ;) koleś łączył się nie takim klientem jak trzeba
<phrozen> :D
<mglb> ._.
<m477> koniec zajec na dzis, czas na piwka
<Ozil> witam
<mglb> Jak zwiekszyc SNR szumu (:P) o rozkladzie normalnym?
<mglb> (chodzi o SNR wynikajacy z kwantyzacji)
<m477> jaki szum? w przetworniku?
<mglb> wynik randn w octave/matlab
<m477> @_@
<mglb> kwantuje to przetwornikiem 4bit i licze dla tego SNR
<m477> mysle ze piekarnik moglby byc dobrym generatorem szumow termicznych
<mglb> wyciecie duzych/malych wartosci to dobre rozwiazanie?
<Biszkopcik> witajcie
<mglb> hej
<mglb> Ciasteczko: znasz sie na cyfrowym przetwarzaniu sygnalow?
<Ciasteczko> nie
<Ciasteczko> mglb: a masz coś do jedzenia?
<mglb> nie, jestem studentem
<Ciasteczko> :/
<drathir> bry...
<regedarek> Hej
<foreste_> czesc
<scx> Dzien zly
<scx> Jaki jest najlepszy sposob na odzyskanie danych z dysk twardego (kopiowanie danych z jednego dysku na drugi)?
<Dreadlish> skopiować cały dysk przez dd
<Dreadlish> i tam sobie gmyrać do woli
<scx> Dreadlish: no i zawodzi
<scx> probowalem z opcjami conv=noerror,sync
<scx> i roznymi ustawieniami bs
<scx> gdy trafia na badsectory to zwalnia niesamowicie
<scx> czekalem tydzien 12 dni i niewiele sie posunelo
<Dreadlish> photorec
<Dreadlish> ?
<Hubert_> HEJ
<Hubert_> hej
<Admc`> Hubert_: hej
<tajwanuser> cze
<drathir> scx: rawem?
<drathir> w sensie surowa kopie ?
<lisu> re
<ntat> Witam
<ntat> Kto ma i chciałby się pozbyć C64 lub Amigę lub ZX Spectrum'a?:)
<Dreadlish> nie
<Admc`> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Admc`> :D
<AstralStorm> cześć
<AstralStorm> chce ktoś zagrać w bzflag vs ludzie z #gentoo-pl?
<AstralStorm> (nie jesteśmy jacyś świetni)
<karoles> bzflag?
<AstralStorm> ta, taki fpp czołgie,
<AStorm> wersja 2.4.0, ofc jest pod linuksa, windowsa i mac os x
<AStorm> zadziała nawet na kiepskiej grafice
<AStorm> może nawet na wypasionym software rendererze
<nn52> o czym mowa!
<AstralStorm> o bzflag
<AstralStorm> za niedługo zagramy większy meczyk - poziom początkująco-średni
<karoles> hmm jest tylko multiplejer?
<AstralStorm> tak
<AstralStorm> jeśli nigdy nie graliście, też wstąpcie - gra jest... ciekawa i stosunkowo łatwo się można nauczyć
<nn52> co to za gra?
<AstralStorm> fpp czołgiem
<karoles> Rudy 102
<AstralStorm> zbierasz flagę, ona daje specjalną cechę (inną broń, szybsze jeżdżenie itp.)
<AstralStorm> czołg może umieć skakać
<AstralStorm> a pociski odbijać się od ścian
<nn52> czy to ma 10MB?
<AstralStorm> kilkadziesiąt
<nn52> bzflag          x86_64          2.4.0-2.fc16             fedora           10 M
<AstralStorm> może jest bzflag-data jeszcze
<AstralStorm> ale tak, to jest to
<nn52> niema , bo nie pokazało w zależnościach
<nn52> Nie ma pakietu bzflag-data.
<AstralStorm> no to widać pomyliłem rozmiar :)
<karoles> Moze w trakcie pobiera jakies mapy czy cos
<ntat> Graliście w the settlers online?:)
<nn52> kijowa troche, zabijają  mnnie od razu po spawnie
<nn52> span ded , spanw ded.. lol
<nn52> i jak sie skacze?
<AstralStorm> enter
<AstralStorm> a co do otwartych serwerów, tam sami pro
<AstralStorm> u nas będzie znacznie niższy poziom :)
<AstralStorm> nie należy skakać za bardzo, bo bez flagi "wings" czołg jest niekontrolowalny w locie
<AstralStorm> jak będziecie chcieli, serwer insomniac.pl
<AstralStorm> (port domyślny
<AstralStorm> zaraz zaczynamy
<nn52> kurde po instalacji World of Goo mi coś nie śmiga :(
<AstralStorm> SOA#1
<nn52> /opt/WorldOfGoo/WorldOfGoo: line 30:  5774 Naruszenie ochrony pamięci   (core dumped) $BIN $@ <<<< wie ktoś co to może oznaczać :F
<AstralStorm> znaczy, że komputer ci się rozkłąda
<AstralStorm> lub masz źle ustawiony renderer 3D
<AstralStorm> glxgears działa?
<nn52> nawet nie wiem jak to sprawdzić
<AstralStorm> uruchomić glxinfo i/lub glxgears
<AstralStorm> w mesa-progs jest
<nn52> glxgears odpala się normalnie , takie zembatki się pokazały
<AstralStorm> no to 3D działa
<AstralStorm> a zatem masz popsuty pewnie RAM
<nn52> 32572 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6514.233 FPS
<nn52> może wkleić glxinfo < wynik
<AstralStorm> nie trzeba
<AstralStorm> sprawdź, co jest przy renderer
<nn52> chodzi o to : direct rendering: Yes ?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> glxinfo | grep -i renderer
<AstralStorm> Dreadlish: zagrasz w bzflag?
<nn52> glxinfo | grep -i renderer : OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GTS 250/PCI/SSE2
<AstralStorm> nn52: no to ok.
<AstralStorm> cóż, masz problem :)
<Dreadlish> AstralStorm: siedze na fonie
<AstralStorm> polecam memtest
<AstralStorm> Dreadlish: przeportuj ;p
<nn52> AstralStorm, podziękować :D , ale tylko WoG tak sypie
<Dreadlish> to zrąbany wog
<nn52> nom... bd musieć skompilować jeszcze raz :F, bo z RPM nie siadła , to z tar.gz
<AstralStorm> WoG binarka raczej niezrąbana
<nn52> to idem po płytke :P
<nn52> Architektura: i386 gratulacje... musiałam żle wygrać paczke.... xD
<AstralStorm> powinno ruszyć i tak, ale może brakowało pakietów kompatybilności
<kklimonda> nn52: segfault oznacza, że w programie jest błąd
<nn52> Humble Bumble... ale nazwy wymyślają xD
<kklimonda> nn52: ale world of goo to program zamknięty, więc musisz napisać do autorów
<AstralStorm> WoG działa (TM)
<AstralStorm> więc to jest coś u niego
<nn52> ./WorldOfGoo.bin64: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory < może temu
<BlessJah> czemu mnie hilightujecie
<AstralStorm> nn52: może
<AstralStorm> BlessJah: huh?
<AstralStorm> nn52: to brak sdl-mixer
<BlessJah> no tak, nn52 akurat może
<BlessJah> ale nie ona jedna to robi
<AstralStorm> Dreadlish: nie siedź na fonie, bo się popsuje
<nn52> Nie ma pakietu sdl-mixer. Błąd: Nie ma niczego do zrobienia. ciekawie się robi :D ide w google
<kklimonda> pakiet nazywa się inaczej
<kklimonda> nn52: yum ma search na pewno
<nn52> ie odnaleziono wyników dla: sdl-mixer
<nn52> tylko jest yapeSDL.x86_64
<AstralStorm> poszukaj za sdl
<nn52> no własnie to za sdl :)
<nn52> za to w googlach jest i to w rpm
<nn52> omg SLD-mixer nie jest już dla Fedora od Fedory 11, Fedora 10 ma poraz ostatni relesa...
<nn52> Can't install /home/nana/Pobrane/SDL_mixer-1.2.8-9.fc10.x86_64.rpm as no transaction  dupa.... nie można ze Fedo 10 do 16 xD ale liipa
<drathir> co kto niszczy?
<mglb> najlepsza rzecza w moich studiach jest chyba to, ze wiekszosc software'u jest natywnie na linuksa :)
<mglb> Full Installer for Linux( TAR/GZ - 5.8 GB)
<mglb> huh Oo
<nn52> ooo i działą :)
<drathir> co u licha?
<nn52>  Full Installer for Linux( TAR/GZ - 5.8 GB)< a szto to!
<drathir> mglb: co to takiego?
<BlessJah> mglb: co studiujesz
<nn52> mglb, co to za oprogramowanie?
<drathir> cady jakies?
<mglb> IDE, symulator etc do FPGA xilinxa
<mglb> BlessJah: automatyka i robotyka
<Wizard> cześć
<drathir> mglb: ciezkie to...
<drathir> Wizard: witam...
<Wizard> cześć drathir
<mglb> ta, te najbardziej hardkorowe oprogramowanie robia tez linuksiarzom, ciekawym przykladem sa srodowiska do projektowania ukladow scalonych, chyba wszystkie czolowe sa na linuxa/unixy
 * Wizard używał cadence
<Wizard> na lineksie
 * mglb AMS od mentor graphics
<m477> Wizard: gdzie cadence uzywales?
<Wizard> na uczelni
<mglb> w domu, kupil sobie :P
<m477> i co robiliscie?
<Wizard> przecież jestem na informatyce :)
<m477> a ja wiem
<Wizard> rysowaliśmy bramki
<Wizard> nudne to i głupie
<m477> cmos?
<Wizard> ta
 * mglb stworzyl sumator 4bit
<Wizard> i liczyliśmy jakieś charakterystyki i inne bzdury
<m477> czemu glupie
<mglb> m477: bo na tym poziomie to jest nudne i glupie
<mglb> jak zajac sie tym glebiej to zajebiste
<Wizard> bo głupie, ten program był tak rypnięty, że jakbyś mnie teraz posadził przed nim, to bym nie wiedział gdzie zacząć
<m477> a na jakim nie jest Oo
<Wizard> poza tym, nie interesuję się elektroniką i wolałbym zamiast tego przedmioty związane z informatyką
<mglb> m477: tworzenie i badanie przerzutnika na CMOSie jest nudne :P
<Wizard> ale ktoby tam uczył na informatyce programowania, nie?
<Wizard> lepiej cadence męczyć, przecież mamy licencje!
<m477> a co nie jest
<mglb> sumator byl ciekawszy
<m477> no wkoncu pol miliona kosztuje :)
<mglb> + technologia :P
<m477> ja bede miec w tym projekt do zrobienia
<ntat> mglb, gdzie studiujesz?
<mglb> poznan
<m477> jako podstawa to przerzutnik analog-cyfra ma byc
<ntat> e to 80 km ode mnie;]
<mglb> m477: a nie przetwornik? :P
<m477> no przejezyczylem sie, dopiero co wstalem
<mglb> ntat: wroclaw?
<m477> ciezko cos takiego zrobic?
<mglb> m477: nie
<ntat> Leszno:D
<m477> mglb: duzo miales stycznosc z cadence?
<mglb> z cadence akurat zero
<m477> albo z czyms zwiazanym z fpga, np verilog
<mglb> fpga mam teraz, ale automatycy podobno nie lubia pisac wiec sobie laczymy bloczki ;-)
<m477> simulink?
<m477> zastanawiam sie do czego to sie przydaje tak w ogole, bo jakos zastosowania praktycznego nie znalazlem
<mglb> m477: co do czego sie przydaje?
<m477> progrmaowanie fpga
<mglb> bo projektowanie/produkcja ukladow scalonych customowych jest zajebiscie droga (zapomnij o testowaniu co chwila nowej wersji), a mikrokontrolery w niektorych miejscach sa za wolne
<m477> w fpga nie da sie tez wszystkich mikrokontrolerow zasymulowac
<mglb> uklady logiczne da sie, ale to nie jest do symulowania mikrokontrolerow a stworzenia swojego ukladu ktory ma robic co robi i robic to szybko
<mglb> przetwarzanie sygnalow to dobry przyklad
<m477> po to sa symulatory zeby symulowac je do testow
<m477> a mowiac scislej?
<mglb> kodeki sprzetowe?
<mglb> rozne algorytmy analizujace obraz
<m477> nic mi to nie mowi
<m477> mglb: i ktos sie zajmuje programowaniem takich rzeczy poza uczelniami
<mglb> tak
<m477> kto*
<mglb> producenci roznych DSP do dzwieku (na mniejsza skale) czy do testow projektowanych ukladow scalonych
<mglb> ci sami ktorzy zajmuja sie mikrokontrolerami ale potrzebuja wyzszych predkosci
<m477> zastanawiam sie poprostu czy mi sie ta wiedza przyda w ogole
<mglb> pewnie nie, do takich miejsc pracy ida ci ktorzy sie tym zajmuja bez przerwy
<m477> czyli kto
<mglb> no ktos kto albo robi mase projektow na fpga na uczelni albo w domu, watpie zeby bylo zapotrzebowanie na koderow FPGA po 1 semestrze
<m477> z tego co czytam to nie tylko kodeki sie robi
<mglb> no nie tylko
<Wizard> błeże
<m477> czyli i tak jestem tepym smieciem
<Wizard> m477, i do tego ćpunem ;)
<Wizard> skąd taka niechęć do siebie?
<m477> no to tez
<m477> znatury jestem realista
<Wizard> m477, ale czemu tak brzydko :(
<Wizard> nn52, ping
<nn52> Wizard, pong
<Wizard> pm?
<Ozil> Wizard: żona będzie zazdrosna
<nn52> Ozil, najwyżej
<m477> Wizard: co brzydko
<m477> ogolnie to troche mnie jeszcze alko trzyma
<Hubert_> Wizard
<Hubert_> heja
<Hubert_> wszystkim
<nn52> Czarodzieja już niema
<nn52> poszedł spać
<dweller> poszedł czarować
 * dweller chciał dokończyć, ale to by się źle skończyło
<m477> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-F7t_nE_-WM&feature=related
<Xubuntu> głupie male pytanie wiem ze za niedługo będzie aktualizacja finalna na 12.04 ale czy jak zostanę na 11.10 jak wyjdą nowe programy jak np: kadu 10 na numer 11 to będzie możliwość instalacji prawda ?
<Xubuntu> chodzi mi np: ze zrobiłem aktualizacje na 12.04 i musiałem wrócic na 11.10 poniewaz np: clementine mi nie chcia chodzić
<nn52> backporty
<Xubuntu> nn52,  nie wiem czy do mnie piszesz oraz co to znaczy ale dziękuję :D
<Xubuntu> muszę więcej poczytać na gogle a one nie bolą :)
<nn52> Nie kurczaczek, do Wzarda , co czaruje CentOSa
<Xubuntu> :-)
<nn52> Xubuntu, zainstaluj archa :) tam niema wersji ;] ale jest unstable chyba
<Xubuntu> nn52,  już popatrzę
<Xubuntu> nawet ładny systemik ten archa :-) http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arch_Linux
<Xubuntu> ale szkoda mi tak non stop formata robić a juz tyle razy robiłem na LXDE :D
<Xubuntu> a zostałem na XFCE :D
<nn52> LXDE....  kitajski szmelz
<nn52> szmelc
<nn52> XFCE rządzi ;]
<Xubuntu> nn52,  masz rację :-)
<nn52> LXDe było by dobbre gbyny nie crashujący się pacman, działające aplety- w tym aplet dzwięku i łatwości w zmianach paneli.
<Xubuntu> no mówiąc że jestem początkującym użytkownikiem :D archa nie będzie chyba dobry teraz dla mnie chyba że po paru latach :-)
<Xubuntu> nn52,  u mnie na Lxde dzwięku nie ma a karta działa
<nn52> Xubuntu, bo w LXDE trzeba zabić pulse, i wpisać w konsoli alsamixer i podciągnąc wszystkie suwaki , potem uruchomić pulse i podciągnąc ten jeden suwak ... potrzaskane
<Xubuntu> nn52,  więć dziwne bardzo jak nawet alsa i pusle nic z tych rzeczy nie miałem :-) a wpisując w konsole info brak pliku :D lub nie poprawne polecenie
<nn52> pewnie trzbe ba było zainstalowac
<nn52> bo brakowało
<Xubuntu> ale nie piszmy o tym szkoda czasu na innych nic robić nie musiałem poniewaz dzwięk mam :-) problem tez jeszcze miałem na mageia to mój pierwszy linux był ale wtedy musiałem tylko zainstalować pulpit Xfce i zaczeło działać :-) dziwine dla mnie to
<Xubuntu> ok pobieram archa i zobaczymy może nie będzie taki trudny zobaczymy jak to wygląda :-)
<nn52> nie pobieraj
<nn52> jak nie wiesz co robić... to klapa
<Xubuntu> dobrze tak masz rację nie będę wiedział przynajmniej teraz
<nn52> Arch to  konsola
<nn52> i komendziochy
<nn52> :]
<Xubuntu> zostawiam to co mam i z czego jestem zadowolony :-) czyli Xubuncika
<Xubuntu> nn52,  to się nie znam mozesz mi tłumaczyć ;)
<nn52> CTRL+F1 i to jest konsola , do X'ów wracasz na CTRL+F7+
<nn52> albo ALT+F1...
<nn52> nie pamięŧam
<Xubuntu> ok mykam narazie Wszystkim :-)
<Xubuntu> nn52,  narazie
<nn52> naras
<mglb> nn52: najpierw sie pisze jak wrocic na Xy a dopiero pozniej jak na konsole :P
<nn52> mglb, ale pierw wejdzie na konsole , a potem na X'y xD
<mglb> najpierw wejdzie na konsole a pozniej bedzie chcial przeczytac co robic dalej
<mglb> xD
<nn52> irsssi nie łaska?
<nn52> irssi
<mglb> najpierw to sie zalogowac trzeba :D
<mglb> ciekawe czy mi ten software zainstaluje linki reklamowe w menu i na pulpicie tak jak to robia programy na windows :D
<nn52> jak przejdzie na konsole  ot i tak pierwszy napis zobaczy LOGIN
<nn52> a potem HASŁO
<nn52> a potem wpisz irssi
<nn52> jak niema, to se zainstaluje
<nn52> potem /connect irc.freenode.net chyba
<nn52> potem /nick nazwa
<nn52>  potem /j# ubuntu-pl
<mglb> nie, najpierw trzeba kolorki ustawic
<nn52> jap....-.- kolory w konsoli??? XD
<nn52> są tylko 2 , czarny i biały...
<mglb> 16 jest!
<nn52> chyba Fedroa
<nn52> chyba Fedora
<mglb> lol jaki sposob na przypisanie licencji do sprzetu - bierze pod uwage nazwe hosta i MAC sieciowki :D
<nn52> Windows 3.11 brał
<drathir> mglb: klucze ssh
<mglb> drathir: co klucze?
<drathir> nazwa hosta i mac ;p
<dweller> kulczyki
<drathir> kolczyka na ssh zalozyc ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-07
<jacekowski> mglb: flexlm tak robi
<jacekowski> mglb: i kupa innych rzeczy
<jacekowski> mglb: w wielu miejscach nie ma mozliwosci zmiany maca
<jacekowski> mglb: bo bys skonczyl z takimi samymi adresami mac w sieci i jestes w dupie
<drathir> jacekowski: te same adresy mac w sieci sie wyrzucaja wzajemnie?
<Ozil> jasne
<Ozil> bra
<Xubuntu> zrobiłem wszystkie aktualizacje programów jakie były możliwe z repozytiami na nowsze programy i jeszcze kawa i idę spać :P
<Xubuntu> tylko tyle umiem :D
<Xubuntu> ale od miesiąca to chyba wiele :D
<Xubuntu> zainstalowało mi jakiegoś smplayera you tube broswer nawet nie wiem na co mi to ale aktualizowało :-)
<Xubuntu> zobaczymy za rok czy mi z aktualizują się programy jak wyjdą nowe :-)
<Xubuntu> #Gimp
<Xubuntu> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn/ubuntu oneiric main
<Xubuntu> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn/ubuntu oneiric main
<Xubuntu> ten mi tylko nie działa ;/
<Xubuntu> ale mam inne co mi aktualizowało na nowszego gimpa
<Xubuntu> ten mi go kasuje i nie mogę zainstalować :P i robi jakąś aktualizację dziwna polowa czy coś takiego ;/
<Xubuntu> dobra zrobię sobie kawy po nie wypijem :-)
<Xubuntu> spijcie spokojnie :-) juz sie zamykam
<Xubuntu> zara sobie jeszcze pykne w terrora :-) i zaś będę najgorszy ...
<shpaq> mornin'
<phrozen> dobry
<phrozen> witam, mam 2 pytania. Jak robić automatyczny backup bazy postgresql. Napisać sobie skrypt z eof gdzie bede podawal haslo się nie udało - wyczytałem o stworzeniu pliku w ~/ z chmod 600
<phrozen> a chce to z poziomu crona zrobic
<grek> musisz jako skrypt z haslem jak nie umiesz bezposrednik komenda to zrob sobie np plik php ktory zrzuci cala bazde do pliku i ten plik odpal cronem
<drathir> bry...
<ntat> cześć
<Wizard> cześć
<lisu> re
<Dreadlish> qm
<tajwanuser> cze
<buharin> kurde tak mnie czasem wkurza
<buharin> dlaczego jak wlaczam ubuntu
<buharin> to czasem jest tak ze wykrywa od razu iPlus'a
<buharin> a czasem tak ze nic
<buharin> a nie wiem czy na debianie mi to nie dzialalo plynnie
<mglb> sprecyzuj :)
<mglb> nie wykrywa modemu czy czego?
 * mglb znowu zobaczyl kernel oops :/ fedora zlo
<mglb> albo moj pc, znacie cos do testowania cpu?
<buharin> mglb, wykrywa po prostu czasami sie cos przycina
<buharin> i nie chce wykryc modemu
<buharin> czekam czekam i nic
<buharin> restart
<buharin> i wykrywa
<mglb> w logi zagladnij i grepnij nazwe modemu
<buharin> ktore logi?
<mglb> systemu, tam gdzie msg z kernela leca, nie pamietam jak to sie nazywa w ubuntu
<buharin> dmesg?
<mglb> tez moze byc
<buharin> tu tego duzo
<buharin> :S
<mglb> ja to mam w pliku to jak cos mi nie tego to go otwieram vimem, wyszukuje co trzeba i czytam :P
<buharin> czekaj
<buharin> nic tam ciekawego nie ma
<mglb> ale w ogole kernel wykrywa ten modem przy uruchamianiu wtedy gdy on nie dziala?
<mglb> jak uruchomisz system i nie bedzie dzialal modem to sprawdz czy jest w lsusb i zapisz sobie logi do osobnego pliku zeby je poanalizowac pozniej
<buharin> ;S
<buharin> jezuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusie
<Dreadlish> może poprostu ręcznie ładuj moduły =.=
<buharin> kurwa
<buharin> ale to jest chore
<buharin> na Debianie mi dzialalo
<Dreadlish> bo ubuntu to nie debian
<Dreadlish> sorry szerloku
<mglb> sciagal ktos ostatnio cos z msdnaa? jakis czas temu mieli .exe do sciagania plikow (bo po http nie mogli zaimplementowac), teraz maja jakies .pkg ktore jest archiwum xar, ale w srodku nic do uruchomienia po wine :/
<mglb> _secure_ download manager lol
<mglb> buharin: i co sie wzieles za webdev? :>
<buharin> mglb, nie :S
<mglb> i dobrze, zrobmy protest przeciw masowemu webdevowi
<mglb> buharin: cho na confidence ;-)
<mglb> moze tam znajdziesz sciezke :P
<regedarek> czy libnotify ma rózne typy wiadomości? typu error green ? jeżeli tak to da sie jakoś ustawić czas po którym error będzie ukrywany??
<foreste_> czesc
<mglb> regedarek: tak, http://developer.gnome.org/libnotify/0.7/ch01.html
<ink3> elo jest jakis osobny kanal dla ubuntu studio (pl)?
<ink3> czy moge pytac tutaj?
<regedarek> mglb: a gdzie to mogę ustawić
<regedarek> mam taki problem: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9569371/how-to-hide-error-messages-automaticly-in-libnotify-in-gnome-shell#comment12156323_9569371
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7hh8fv3> (at stackoverflow.com)
<ink3> Jak to jest w ubuntu z synaptic? Trzeba odswiezyc przed wybraniem pakietu do instalacji? Czy moze automatycznie to sie dzieje?
<ink3> Pytam bo znajomy ma problem z ubuntu-studio.
<ink3> Chce zainstalowac lmms, a jakis problem jest z wine 1.2 Pierwsze co mi przyszlo do glowy to ze nie odswiezyl sobie w synaptic listy pakietow
<ink3> pisze mu wymaga wine 1.2, ale nie jest przeznaczony do instalacji. Ze skrinow wyglada ze wine1.2 ma.
<kklimonda> ink3: zostaw screeny, zobacz co mówi apt-get
<ink3> problem jest taki ze wyslal mi mejla i nie ma w tej chwili dostepu do kompa.
<ink3> byc moze bedzie moj znajomek userem linuxa wiec chce mu pomoc;)
<ink3> kklimonda, czyli co, nie polecasz synaptica?;) myslalem ze to polecane narzedzie wrecz.
<kklimonda> ink3: nie polecam - jest przekombinowane
<kklimonda> jak software-center nie wystarcza to lepiej od razu zejść do konsoli
<foreste_> kklimonda: agdzie jest mario_7 ?
<kklimonda> foreste_: no idea
<foreste_> niema jego na jaberze
<foreste_> a chcem pogadac o qymianie banerow
<foreste_> w
<kklimonda> foreste_: spróbuj przez forum się skontaktować
<foreste_> ostatnio byl na jaberze 22 lutego
<foreste_> 23:38
<ntat> Bawił się ktoś VICE?:)
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> ntat, ja
<Wizard> i to mnóstwo
<Wizard> mój brat ma tonę obrazów dyskietek i kaset
<ntat> Wizard, cześć
<Wizard> cześć ntat
<ntat> Jak zrobić w znak dolara w emulatorze z załadowanym Black Boxem?
<ntat> Chciałem przypisać wartość do zmiennej w BASIC'u;)
<Wizard> hmm, vice ma gdzieś opcję "tłumaczenia" klawiatury
<Wizard> dolar na c64 to shift+2, iirc
<Wizard> c128 - nie wiem, podejrzewam, że tak samo
<Wizard> to jest jedna z rzeczy, które zrobię po skończeniu studiów
<Wizard> zwiezienie mojego c64
<Wizard> i będę się bawił!
<ntat> No ja właśnie szukam, kto by chciał się pozbyć C64
<ntat> Nie mogę znaleźć $
<ntat> w emulatorze, musze poszukać
<ntat> Nagrywam wav z Syntezatora polskiej mowy i dźwięku:D
<ntat> Załadowałem sobie BB V8:D
<ntat> Kiedyś miałem C64 ale sprzedałem
<Wizard> a ja nie sprzedałem
<Wizard> leży u ojca w piwnicy
<Wizard> mam nadzieję, że jest cały, ale tam jest sucho
<ntat> znalazłem $ ale on jest widoczny tylko wtedy, jak włączę małe litery
<ntat> to chyba coś nie tak, bo jak wyłączę widok małych liter to zamienią się w "Ą"
<Wizard> Ą?!
<Wizard> Ą na c64?
<ntat> Tak, bo Ą jest pod shift+4
<ntat> W blackboxie są polskie znaki
<Wizard> to ja miałem jakiegoś starego blackboksa
<Wizard> w sumie, to dalej mam
<ntat> Wizard, łee, to tego nie miałeś? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-nKCj1pn5I
<ntat> :D
<Wizard> nie chce mi się oglądać
<ntat> A to Qbase na C64:) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDrqBYkco-Y
<Wizard> o bogowie
<Wizard> ntat, mnie by bardziej interesowała obsługa karty cf lub pamięci usb
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> a już w ogóle boska to by była zgodność takiego cuda z 1521
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> trzebaby driver napisać poprostu ;d
<Wizard> czy jak ta stacja się nazywa
<Wizard> Dreadlish, nie chcę sterowników
<Dreadlish> 1531*
<Wizard> chcę mieć do tego dostęp jak do stacji dysków
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Wizard> problem w tym że stacja dysków c64 miała swój procesor
<Dreadlish> było takie fajne coś
<Wizard> a protokół był zamknięty i tylko rozszyfrowywany przez magików od kopiowania
<Dreadlish> co sie podpinało za stacje
<Dreadlish> i miałeś ;d
<Wizard> Dreadlish, poszukam w necie
<Dreadlish> ale czy tak czy tak
<Dreadlish> zrobić cubase na c64
<Dreadlish> :D
<m477> zaraz przychodzi kumpel , robimy litra i idzemy na akasdemiki :))))
<Wizard> m477, ty to byś tylko ruchał :(
<m477> no :(
<Wizard> m477, fajne masz życie
<m477>  nie rozumiem
<Wizard> ale szybko się nudzi :[
<m477> od tego sa dragi
<ntat> Jak nauczyć się szybko pisać:P http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBgN-ccgbsA
<ntat> :D
<Ozil> Wizard: ping
<Wizard> pong
<Ozil> Wizard: mogę na priv coś ci napisać potrzebuje żebyś mi coś wyjaśnił bo moja wiedza w pewnym temacie jest mierna ?
<Wizard> wal
<nn52> komunikator QQ z ikoną z wersji na Linuksa w WIndows 8 Store mnie powala...
<dweller> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uorR5Cn4a-Q
<dweller> oj
<sovtware> któ¶a wersja KDE lepsza 11.04 czy 11.10 ?
<DaZ> protip:kde jest w 4.8
<DaZ> 4.8.1 nawet :f
<sovtware> nie wiem jak wgląda kde 4.8 ale na goglach widzę że chwalą 11.04 i co nie którzy wracają do 11.04 po aktualizacji na 11.10 dlatego się pytam ktora jest lepsza poniewaz zdejmuję dwa a szkoda czasu i płyt na dwa systemy
<dweller> używałeś ubuntu wcześniej? ;f
<dweller> ew. eś/aś
<sovtware> dweller:  tak używałęm Gnome Unity oraz Xubuntu :-)
<dweller> jak lubisz unity to nie ma się co ograniczać
<sovtware> dweller:  tylko żaden z Nich nie ma kalendarza takiego co KDE z informacjami o swiętach itp: albo że ja nie umiem ustawić ... właśnie że nie lubię unity dlatego przeszedłem na Xubuntu na Ubuty mi menu czasami znikało
<sovtware> więc prosze napiscie jaką wersję pobrać 11.04 czy 11.10 ?
<DaZ> nowszą :f
<dweller> google calendar ma ;f
<dweller> z resztą, ja od kalendarza mam komcię z androidkiem czrety.zero
<dweller> sovtware: xubuntu pobierz
<sovtware> dweller:  właśnie mam Xubuntu teraz zainstalowane więc lepiej nie przechodzić na KDE ?
<dweller> nie wiem, jak wolisz
<dweller> ja nie mam ani tego ani tego ani tego ani tego :D
<dweller> czyt. mam xmonada
<dweller> i arcza
<sovtware> DaZ:  jak piszesz nowszą czyli 11.10 :-) dziękuję
<sovtware> dweller:  rozumiem
<sovtware> ok dziękuję Wam
<sovtware> jeszcze się zastanawiałem niby nad inną tysbrytucją linuxa PCLinuxOs bardzo ładnie wygląda ale jak dla początkującego troszku trudny i nie ma najwazniejszej rzeczy co mnie interesuje aktualizacja sudo udpade -d
<DaZ> a co ci ma robic sudo udpade -d? :f
<sovtware> DaZ:  chodzi mi o informowanie o nowszej wersji systemu i o aktualizacji na Nią
<DaZ> e, dist update w ubuntu to i tak 50/50 szans, ze ci rozsypie system
<sovtware> a z tym tylko na Ubuntu się spotkałem
<sovtware> DaZ:  no czytałem o tym także na goglach ale to co opisują dziwne jest ponieważ innym rzeczy nie działają a u mnie wszystko jest inni mają problemy ze sterownikami a u mnie nie ma kiedyś na Unity robiłem aktualizację na alpha 12.04 i tylko co mi nie chodziło tylko clementine :-) ale mimo wszystko menu nic się nie zmieniło nadal mi znikało co jakiś czas
<DaZ> ja widziałem pare razy na żywo nawet <:
<sovtware> czyli najlepiej robić aktualizacje z płyty a nie tak ? a czy wtedy się nie traci swoich danych ?
<sovtware> nie umiem robić partycji więc wszystko mi się wykasuje :-)
<DaZ> sovtware: generalnie jak sobie przerzucisz /home na inną partycje to nie tracisz, a i kiedyś taki ubuntowy leet mi powiedział, że instalator sam znajduje katalog i go nie wyrzuca
<DaZ> to sie naucz :f
<sovtware> no będę musiał się nauczyć
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-08
<sovtware> dobranoc :-)
<ubuntu> jednak zostaję przy Xubuntu :-)
<ubuntu> dobranoc Kochani i całuski na noc : *
<ubuntu> :D
<ubuntu> pa
<ubuntu> mam wszystko co potrzebuję alsa mixer stabilność i szybkosc :D
<ubuntu> i pidgina to na 1 miejscu :-)
<ubuntu> coś KDE mi szaleje :-) przy instalacji mi płytka pękła w DVD xD
<ubuntu> coś chyba mi samo powiedziało bym nie instalował ;-)
<ubuntu> ale za to DVD wyczyśćiłem i lepiej chodzi
<ubuntu> miałęm wszystko prócz kde ale xfce rzadzi :-) nic innego nie chcę i koniec zabawy z instalowaniem non stop
<ubuntu> K3B mi płytkę zniszczyło ;/
<ubuntu> dobrze nie przeszkadzam dobranoc Wam idę do łóżka rano o 8:00 na mieście mam być narazie
<m477_> ooo ja nie ma jak bro z raniszcza
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> o, ubunty nie śpią
<Wizard> 3:29
<Wizard> ładnie ładnie
<m477_> :)
<Wizard> czeć m477_
<m477_> cze Wizard Oo
<m477_> dziwie sie sobie ze wstalem tak wczesnie
<Wizard> m477_, a ty nie śpisz? nie miałeś wczoraj "zrobić litra i iść na akademiki poruchać"?
<m477_> o ruchaniu nic nie bylo mowy ;o
<m477_> no w ogole
<m477_> juz drugie piwo sobie pije
<Wizard> czad
<Wizard> na kaca w sam raz :)
<Wizard> a potem na zajęcia, pospać?
<m477_> no cos w ten desen
<m477_> na 11 wiec palanuje 4 piwa jeszcze wypic
<m477_> hm
<Wizard> nie wyrzucają was z zajęć za przychodzenie na bani?
<m477_> niezdarzylo mi sie
<m477_> na wykladzie czasem sie zdarza ze sie flaszke zrobi
<m477_> zreszta jak jestes podwplywem czegos innego niz alkoholu to ciezko sie skapnac
<m477_> wiesz Wizard bedzac szczerym, pochodzisz z pokolenia jak i wiekszosc osob, gdzie jedyna dostepna uzywka byl/jest alkohol, co jak dla mnie osobiscie jest zdeka przykre/smieszne, niemajacu tutaj na celu obrazenia ciebie
<Wizard> tak m477_, bo ja mam 50 lat
<Wizard> :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<m477_> nie no mowie ogolnie
<Wizard> alkohol dla mnie nadal jest jedyną dostępną dla mnie używką
<Wizard> to są jakieś inne?!
<Wizard> cześć shpaq
<m477_> ale pewnie masz ledwo 30
<Wizard> nawet mniej
<m477_> no o tym mowie
<m477_> sprobowalbys sobie np lsd
<m477_> bys zmienil poglad na to i owo
<Wizard> :>
<m477_> ?
<Wizard> eh, widzisz m477_, jak ty nic o życiu nie wiesz? :)
<m477_> dlaczego tak sadzisz?
<m477_> raczejbym zekl ze Ty nic nie wiesz, jezeli twoje zycie wyglada tak ze praca - dom zapetlone w petli while not dead
<Wizard> :)
<m477_> nono
<Wizard> no nic, nieważne
<Wizard> to nie czas i miejsce
<m477_> na?
<Wizard> m477_, jestem czysty jak łza, nawet pety rzuciłem
<m477_> jestem dzisaj wyjatkowo trzezwy, wiec mozemy porozmawiac :)
<m477_> pety, rotfl
<m477_> nastepny pro drug XXI wieku ;d
<m477_> pety poza uzaleznieniem cos daja?
<Wizard> tak, smród
<Wizard> :)
<m477_> ;ddddd
<m477_> jaka autoironia
<Wizard> no w każdym razie z mojej strony EOT
<m477_> smrut i brut
<jacekowski> i zaraski
<m477_> :D
<jacekowski> i wirusy i grzypy
<m477_> jacekowski: to daja papierosy?
<jacekowski> ta
<m477_> bo sie pogubilem
<m477_> jakis artukul swiadczacy o tym, mozesz przytoczyc?
<jacekowski> papierosy sa najbardziej bezsensowna uzywka
<m477_> vouch
<jacekowski> bo gowno daja a szkoda zdrowia
<DaZ> ej, a to sld to sie pali??/
<m477_> no i na ironie legalna
<jacekowski> to juz lepiej na browara pojsc
<jacekowski> tez legalny
<m477_> DaZ: nie
<m477_> wchlania sie przez naczynia krwionosne
<m477_> a gdzie jest najwieksze ukrwienie to sam pomysl
<DaZ> fuj.
<jacekowski> w dupie
<jacekowski> i to doslownie
<m477_> mialem namysli pod jezykiem ;f
<m477_> o dupie nie slyszalem
<m477_> ale da sie pod napleta albo pod powieke zaaplikowac
<DaZ> dupacalkiem niezla
<m477_> DaZ: nono
<Wizard> m477_, a koleżanki mają jeszcze jedno miejsce
<m477_> mają
<Wizard> listek pod język i chmuuuuury!
<m477_> zawsze mozna IV
<Wizard> i kwadratyyyy!
<DaZ> da sie tanio nawalic wóda :f
<m477_> 100% biodostepnosci
<jacekowski> ale po co
<Wizard> ja tam nie wiem
<jacekowski> teraz nie ma czystego LSD
<Wizard> nigdy nie brałem narkotyków przecież
<jacekowski> w sumie, to nigdy nie bylo
<jacekowski> zawsze w tym jest jakis nie wiadomo jaki syf
<Wizard> jacekowski, myślisz, że dodają koki do tego, żeby uzależniało?
<m477_> jacekowski: skad ta pewnosc, nic nigdy nie jest 100% czyste
<Wizard> :>
<jacekowski> m477_: zawsze mozna wodke czysta
<m477_> jacekowski: zalezy z ktorej reki pobierasz
<jacekowski> jak sobie samemu zrobisz
<m477_> no lsd troche ciezej zsyntezowac
<m477_> ale np grzyby (cubensisy) mam bezposrednio z uprawy
<jacekowski> lane eterem albo innym pieronstwem
<m477_> wiec 100% czyste, oile w ogole ktos sie tym przejmuje
<m477_> co lane?
<jacekowski> albo jakimis odzywkami
<m477_> grzyby?
<jacekowski> zeby rosly
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> no w sumie nie eterem
<m477_> lol
<jacekowski> ale leje sie to odzywkami takimi
<m477_> nie prawda
<jacekowski> ze mozg staje
<jacekowski> w dupie byles gowno widziales
<m477_> moze u Ciebie tak jest
<m477_> mam znajomego co osobiscie zajmuje sie hoodowla
<jacekowski> tak jest wszedzie gdzie to "komercyjnie" robia
<m477_> na psychodelikach sie nie zarabia
<jacekowski> w dupie byles gowno widziales
<jacekowski> ide do roboty
<Wizard> jacekowski, zostaw ;)
<m477_> a Ty?
<Wizard> a ja już jestem
<m477_> nie Ty
<Wizard> w dupie z robotą
<m477_> jacekowski: skad ta pewnosc?
<Wizard> taki hasz z równasiami na końcu to jakie to kodowanie/szyfrowanie?
<m477_> hasz chcesz palic juz?
<DaZ> Wizard: base?
<Wizard> DaZ, co base?
<m477_> jacekowski: jezeli powijasz "LSD" przez osoby trzecie, to Ci sie nie dziwie, bo nigdy nie wiesz co tak naprawde jest na bloterze, bo moze byc zupelnie co innego np bromodragon-fly
<DaZ> Wizard: base64? :x
<Wizard> teraz mówisz z sensem
<Wizard> no właśnie nie
<DaZ> dunno
 * m477_ ‎ Animals - House of the Rising Sun
<Ozil> witam
<Ozil> tekst na dziś "i love Poland Kurwa Mać"
<Dreadlish> :DD
<Dreadlish> lepsze by było
<Ozil> nie ma to jak obudzić się z muzyczką w głowie
<Dreadlish> "i love poland na zdrowie kurwa mać"
<Ozil> to może być dobry dzień
<Ozil> bo dziś mmy dzień kobiet nn52 wszystkiego najlepszego
<Ozil> Dreadlish: ty widziałeś focie tej nn52 ?
<Dreadlish> dawaj :D
<Ozil> no ja sie ciebie pytam czy masz może
<Dreadlish> nie mam
<Ozil> bo ja tylko widziałem tej bastetmillo
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo to ja też widziałem
<Ozil> a żone wizarda ?
<DaZ> to nie jest podchwytliwe? <:
<Ozil> można zrobić by ranking dziewczyn naszego kanału co wy na to ?
<mati75> a są tu jakieś?
<Ozil> bastet millo nn52 i jeszcze jakaś marta
<DaZ> nie ma.
<Ozil> czy monika poczekaj lukne w skype
<Ozil> tak marta
<mati75> nn52 to dziewczyna?
<mati75> nice
<Ozil> ja to gadam z dupeczkami na skype wieczie kameki te sprawy
<Ozil> mati75: to żeś się obudził
<mati75> Ozil: owszem obudziłem się
<mati75> pewnie brzydka
<mati75> skoro na irc siediz
<Ozil> mati75: specjalnie dla ciebie " pobudka pobudka LECIMYYYYYY !!!"
<Ozil> w rytmach amada mia more mio
<mati75> e tan
 * mati75 now playing: Sabaton - Uprising [0:35/4:55 @ 1137 kbps]
<mati75> tam*
<Ozil> ja to wam powiem że bastetmillo to niezła krejzolka
<mati75> fakt
<Ozil> a nn52 też z lekka szalona
<Ozil> a ta marta to brzydka jak noc listopadowa więc nie gadam z nią za często
<Ozil> 3 klasa liceum
<mati75> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2320/2715955612_eb480babe0_z.jpg?zz=1
<Dreadlish> wtf?
<mati75> po wpisujaniu nn52 w google to pokazuje
<Dreadlish> :D
<Ozil> no jak to by była ona to nawet jeszcze chętny jestem na szybkie bunga bunga
<Dreadlish> :DDDDDX
<Ozil> mamuśki są extra takie z przedziału 28/33
<mati75> milf
<mati75> `g redtube milf
<Przekliniak> mati75: Hot MILFs - Free MILF Sex Videos | Redtube.com Free Porn: <http://www.redtube.com/redtube/milf>
<mati75> ^^
<Ozil> pornuchy są dla leszczy
<mati75> lepiej się do gimnazjum przejść
<Ozil> takie mamuśki to się podrywa na imrezie 30+
<mati75> bez problemu jakąś chętną znajdziesz
<Ozil> imnie rz w miesiącu jesttaka impra stary takie sprychy że nie jeden rumak tam wimięk
<Ozil> no po to się tam chodzi
<Ozil> jak ogarniesz sobie po kolei od 17 do 30 to możesz spokojnie się potem już tylko żenić nic ci nie zaszkoczy
<Ozil> mi brakuje 29 tylko 28 i 30 już miałem
<mati75> w życiu się żenić
<mati75> żywić darmozjada
<Ozil> nie trzeba wziąć taką z super zawodem i być darmozjadem
<Ozil> popatrz na wizarda
<mati75> ten to się potrafi ustawić
<Ozil> no można moża
<Ozil> dobra ciągnąć temat erotiko pytanie brzmi w jakim dziwnym miejscu uprawialiście sex ?
<mati75> hehehe
<mati75> po wpisaniu nn52 ubuntu
<mati75> wywala moje logi z irc
<Ozil> dobra zaczne od siebie na ławce pkp
<Ozil> kto się pochwali swoimi dokonaniami
<DaZ> pod ławką pkp
<Ozil> ja na
<Ozil> powiem sczczeże ja się ma dziewczyne która jest nieziemska w łuszku to może być darmozjadem
<Ozil> moim mażaniem było żeby bzyknąć panne od angielskiego na jej nauczycielskim biurku ale musi mi wystarczyć u niej w domu
<Ozil> cyce miałą jak pomarańcze i takie sprężyste jak galaretka z lodówki
<Ozil> natura ją wybornie obdażyła
<Dreadlish> ja pieprze ale wyznania :D
<Ozil> ja pierdole u mnie z kolegami to porunujemy swoje zdobycze
<Ozil> najlepszy był kaczor bo miał dziewczyne z huru kościelnego
<Ozil> miała 2 zalety dobrze spiewała i laske ociągała
<Ozil> może umiała grać na flecie kto to wie
<DaZ> Wizard: we sie obudź <:
<Ozil> wizard jest zrobątą w dupie
<Ozil> a tam ciemno niestetyu
<Wizard> dejta spokój
<Ozil> o czyta xD
<Ozil> Wizard: co żonie dziś sprawiasz kwiaty kolacyja w dobrej knajpce a ona w zamianw domku striptis ?
<Ozil> no chyba że jedzenie będzie lipne to bdsm ci zafunduje
<Ozil> dobra już bez głupich żartów
<Ozil> Wizard: ale focha nie strzelaj dobra ?
<Wizard> Ozil, weź się puknij w czoło :)
<Ozil> już się puknołem
<Ozil> nie gniewaj się takie jajca
<Wizard> nie wiem kogo takie rzeczy śmieszą w ogóle i co masz do moich spraw łóżkowych :|
<Ozil> no ja pod kołderkę ci nie zaglądam
<Ozil> dobra nie ma co w guwnie żeźbić trzeba zbierać się i brać za robotę
<Ozil> umykam miłego dnianiech kobitki wam dziś dobrze zrobią narazicho
<Wizard> co za zboczeniec
<Blacky> Wizard: Jemu chodziło o dobry obiad =P
<Wizard> jestem już po obiedzie
<DaZ> dobry obiad zawsze i wszędzie
<bizzo> Orientuje sie ktos, gdzie moge znalezc aktualne statystyki dotyczace systemow na serverach? Chcialbym sie dowiedziec jaki % na swiecie stanowi linux na serwerach, na desktopach itp. Szukalem w googlach ale raczej nic nie znalalem, dzieki za pomoc.
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> netcraft?
<m477_> chyba mein lol
<Dreadlish> m477_: stfu.
<m477_> gtfo
<Dreadlish> nawzajem.
<m477_> gratuluje barwnej polemiki
<Dreadlish> jak nie wiesz co to netcraft to ryl sie nie odzywaj
 * inzaghi89 jest ciekaw co to netcraft (nie troluję)
<inzaghi89> http://news.netcraft.com/ że to by było to?
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> trzeba troszke pokopać
<inzaghi89> hm
<inzaghi89> o, btw ktoś z Was korzysta z owncloud.org?
<inzaghi89> http://owncloud.org/
<Dreadlish> jeszcze na top500 ;p http://www.top500.org/
<Dreadlish> http://i.top500.org/stats
<Dreadlish> tu dokłądniej
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> cześć Dreadlish
<inzaghi89> hm, ciekawe
<inzaghi89> wg tych info Linux ma 91%
<inzaghi89> http://dl.keepmind.eu/0qf38.png
<Dreadlish> siemka wizard
<Dreadlish> ;)
<Wizard> lol, Windows na jednym
<Dreadlish> lol'd
<bizzo> hmm top500 dotyczy chyba 500najmocniejszych komputerow, co nie odzwierciedla faktycznego stanu chyba :S
<inzaghi89> srsly, nie wiem jak to działa
<inzaghi89> no raczej nie...
<inzaghi89> bo wg ostatnich info Linux o 2% walczy? :D
<inzaghi89> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Popularnosc-Linuksa-nadal-rosnie-bedzie-2,Aktualnosc,29996.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/77ctrr5> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<Dreadlish> o 2% na pecetach
<Dreadlish> nie na serwerach
<inzaghi89> Dreadlish, fakt, masz rację
<Dreadlish> w zasadzie to co serwer to masz linucha albo freebsd
<inzaghi89> hm, na Windowsie też sporo jest
<inzaghi89> imo, co większe korpo to jednak Windows
<Dreadlish> np. microsoft :D
<inzaghi89> Dreadlish, dobreprogramy też na Windowsach stoją
<Dreadlish> no
<inzaghi89> Chińczyków dużo z Win korzysta
<Dreadlish> no tak
<Dreadlish> zawyżają średnią
<Dreadlish> :D
<inzaghi89> ;)
<inzaghi89> wiesz, jak tam na 1cm^2 10 chińczyków przypada, a przynajmniej 6 z nich to Windowsiarz ;p
<Dreadlish> wiem o co hosi
<bizzo> na desktopach to pewnie odzwierciedla to: http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_os.asp
<bizzo> chociaz nie, 5% dla linuksa to troche podejrzane :D
<inzaghi89> trzeba zlecić komuś chodzenie po domach i sprawdzanie jaki kto ma system ;d
<inzaghi89> zrobimy wiarygodne statystyki ;p
<bizzo> spis powszechny ostatnio był ;)
<bizzo> ale tam o to chyba nie pytali
<Dreadlish> szkoda
<Wizard> BlessJah, ping
<Wizard> buharin, ping
<buharin> Wizard, pong
<Wizard> buharin, czemu uciekłeś od nas?
<buharin> zajecia mialem
<buharin> : (
<Wizard> ale z fbsd
<buharin> Wizard, :P no bo chcialem freebsd postawic na virtualbox
<buharin> zobaczyc jak hula
<Wizard> i dlatego uciekłeś od nas/
<buharin> Wizard, tak :D
<Wizard> to ja uciekam od was :)
<Wizard> założę własny kanał!
<Hubert_> Wizard: nieeeeee, to po co ja będę wtedy wchodził na ten kanał :D
<BlessJah> widmo: pong
<BlessJah> gdzie jest wizard?
<Hubert_> a kto to wie :D
<karol_> Cześć, czy jest coś podobnego (i równie prostego w obsłudze) jak Krasnal serv czy Vertigo serv?
<karol_> na linuksa oczywiście ;-)
<karoles> apache2, mysql, php5
<karoles> zainstaluj apt-getem i bedzie smigac elegancko.
<karoles> czy tma aptitude, sydnapticiem
<karoles> czym wolisz
<karol_> OK, ale myślałem o czymś co jednym kliknięciem uruchamia wszystko i wszystko zamyka.
<karoles> Skrypt w bashu ;S?
<karoles> zamknij.sh
<karoles> otworz.sh
<karoles>  :D
<karoles> Nie no, bo inaczej po prostu nie ma sensu czegos takiego instalowac IMAO
<brzys> czesc
<karol_> karoles: może i racja
<karoles> karol_: poczytaj o bashu to bedzie ~5 minut roboty max. z czytaniem*
<karol_> OK, dzięki
<lisu> re
<jacekowski> karol_: stop apache2
<jacekowski> karol_: start apache2
<lisu> karol_: nie tutaj ;)
<lisu> karol_: i nie takie polecenie.
<karoles> jacekowski: Nje ; d.
<karol_> jacekowski lisu: o, sorry ;-)
<foreste_> czesc
<lisu> matko i córko, instalował kto gnome 3 na ubunciaku?
<lisu> od jakiegos czasu siedziałem na debianie, az tu nagle popsułem sobie i mysle spróbuje ubuntu, co tam wymyślili
<lisu> unity jeszcze idzie uzywac, ale g3 to chyba ktoś na trzeźwo musiał wymyślać... ;]
<m477_> :)
<Voldenet> nowoczesna inżynieria oprogramowania chyba mówi coś o wieszaniu idiotów
<Voldenet> pokażcie mi głównych pomysłodawców g3, pogadałbym
<kklimonda> zief
<kklimonda> brzmicie jak banda zgredów ;)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: s/cie/my/
<kklimonda> ja tam na g3 nie narzekam
<BlessJah> ja uzywam kde4
<BlessJah> sama sie hibernacja zrobiła, wczesniej mi sie nie udalo
<Voldenet> kklimonda: lepiej brzmieć jak banda zgredów niż banda dzieciaków
<Voldenet> albo gorzej, i d e a l i s t ó w
<kklimonda> Voldenet: czy ja wiem
<Voldenet> swoją drogą, zabawne, ja siebie postrzegam jako dzieciaka
<kklimonda> dzieciaki przynajmniej wyrosną z bycia dziećmi, stare zgredy czeka już tylko trumna ;}
<Voldenet> i dzieckiem umrę
<Voldenet> bo naiwny jestem jak dziecko
<Voldenet> i głupi do tego
<adasiek_abix> kklimonda: to mnie już chyba tylko trumna ;-(
<kklimonda> adasiek_abix: ;D
<foreste_> adam mlody jestes ;p
<adasiek_abix> ale /me jako stary zgred betonowy jest za unity ;-)
<foreste_> ja  mlody i anty unity ;p
<kklimonda> jak byłem młody to używałem xmonada ;)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: to znaczy, ze dziadzieje?
<BlessJah> jwm->awesome->wmii->kde?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: młodzi używają komputera do zabawy - mają czas konfigurować wszystko pod siebie
<kklimonda> ja im starszy się staję tym mniej chcę grzebać w systemie dla grzebania w systemie
<kklimonda> to co robię musi mieć jakiś cel
<Dreadlish> ty bj już dawno zdziadziałeś
<kklimonda> konfigurowanie WMa w haskellu podpada u mnie pod stratę czasu ;)
<BlessJah> lua
<foreste_> ma 4 dychy na karku ;p
<Dreadlish> jezu.. xmonad?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: xmonad to haskell
<BlessJah> myslalem o awesome
<foreste_> oczywiscie kklimonda ma 4 dychy ;p
<Dreadlish> on mówił o haskellu
<kklimonda> foreste_: nieee
<kklimonda> foreste_: ledwo 26 zim na karku
<foreste_> lol
<foreste_> mlodszy jestes odemnie ;p
<foreste_> o rok
<kklimonda> foreste_: welp
<foreste_> 9 lipca koncze 27 lat
<adasiek_abix> a ja za 3 dni 39 - idę spać
<foreste_> ;d
<kklimonda> adasiek_abix: wesołego jajka ;)
<lisu> foreste współczujemy
<foreste_> obejzalbym kickboxera
<foreste_> z kloude van damem
<foreste_> trza se kupic dvd z filmem
<Voldenet> do wypożyczalni
<Voldenet> po co kupować cokolwiek
<Voldenet> w wypożyczalni zapłacisz jak w kinie
<Voldenet> a i w lepszych warunkach możesz obejrzeć
<foreste_> bo kaseta vhs wytarla sie
<Voldenet> szkoda, że vod jest nadal tak niedopracowane
<Voldenet> foreste_: nie zgrałeś VHS do kompa?! :O
<lisu> vod to szit
<Voldenet> lisu: bo jest niedopracowane
<Voldenet> sama idea to jak wypożyczalnia filmów
<foreste_> tam byl kickboxer i wejscie smoka :<
<Voldenet> chociaż w sumie film z wypożyczalni możesz skopiować
<Voldenet> zabezpieczony drmem nie
<lisu> Voldenet: poza tym jakość sieci/transfer pozostawia wiele do zyczenia. Mają technologię sieci, ale trzymają dla siebie.
<lisu> wasze zdrowie, urlop mam wiec mozna wychylic browara na wieczór
<foreste_> mialem 6 lat jak kickboxera ogladalem
<foreste_> ja dzieckiem bylem nie typowym :E
<lisu> foreste_: ciągle jesteś ;)
<foreste_> a od 7 roku zycia terminatora ogladalo
<foreste_> a od 14 to pornusy bralo od starego xd
<lisu> oho, ubuntu mi sie zachciało, ->restart
<Voldenet> foreste_: dziwne dziecko, powiadasz
<Voldenet> jak byłem mały (5-6 lat) to czytałem baśnie braci grimm
<Voldenet> wszystko fajnie, tylko moją ulubioną była kuma śmierć
<Voldenet> /facepalm
<foreste_> tyle ogladalo ze video zajechalem :>
<karoles> ;s
<karoles> ja andersena
<karoles> nawet mam dalej
<Voldenet> jak przeczytałem ostatnio to się zastanawiałem
<Voldenet> jak ja mogłem polubić to mroczne gówno jako dziecko
<Voldenet> ;s
<buharin> hej
<buharin> pomoze ktos z JDBC
<buharin> ?
<Biszkopcik> 1st
<Biszkopcik> dobranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-09
<m477_> @_@
<m477_> @_@
<Wizard> cześć
<m477_> cze
<Wizard> uh
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> cześć shpaq
<Wizard> :D
<shpaq> [;
<Wizard> dostałem fajne linki
<Wizard> http://localhost:1234/auth/
<Wizard> i wszystkie na ten sam komputer ;)
<BlessJah> Wizard: there is no place like 127.0.0.1
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: http://i.imgur.com/2zbWL.png
<BlessJah> sfw? jestem na wykladzie
<Dreadlish> gołej baby tam nie ma
<BlessJah> nie ufam ci
<Dreadlish> jak możesz na irca wejść to to obejrzeć też
<Dreadlish> to jest poprostu sshot
<Wizard> :)
<Voldenet> BlessJah: no, there's no place like ~
<Wizard> cześć Voldenet
<Wizard> kopę lat
<Ozil> witam
<Ozil> obudziłem sę
<Ozil> się
<Wizard> Ozil, jak będziesz szedł do kibla, to nie mów nam
<Ozil> takich żeczy nie rozpowiadam
<Ozil> jak ci minoł wczoraj dzień Wizard?
<Wizard> zajebiście
<Ozil> no mi też
<Ozil> to bardzo dobrze
<mati75> Wizard: co się stało się?
<Wizard> ponad godzinę stałem w korku, bo miałem parę rzeczy do załatwienia
<mati75> ja zaraz to samo będę miał
<Wizard> w międzyczasie wstąpiłem do kwiaciarni - 20 minut w kolejce
<Wizard> japieprzę ;)
<Wizard> a mówią, że w Łodzi nie ma korków
<Ozil> tylko nie przepieprz
<Ozil> ale wczoraj miałem hot klientkę
<Ozil> ze 30 lat miała ale mamuska ideał zadbana cycuszki jak należy wygadana
<Ozil> ciałko aksamitne ciśnienie mi od razu podskoczyło
<Wizard> Ozil, ty mały zboku :)
<Wizard> nie wiem, znajdź se laskę, czy coś
<Ozil> nie taki mały
<Ozil> powadaja że big
<Voldenet> Wizard: czy taką kopę...
<Voldenet> No, w każdym razie, sporo :P
<Ozil> serwis ma te swoje uroki kturych programiści nie zaznają
<Ozil> słówko na dziś kochać to nie zawsze znaczy bzykać xD
<Ozil> idę się ogarniać
<Wizard> piątek zlatuje
<Wizard> jest dobrze
<Wizard> dzisiaj już nie stoję w żadnych korkach, jadę od razu do domu
<Ozil> ja dziś stoje w korku jadę na impreze
<Ozil> bo w końcu mamy piątek
<Ozil> o taki mi się wierszyk przypomniał
<Ozil> cały tydzień haru haru a na weekend hop do baru kelnereczki świzdu gwizdu i pieniążki poszły w ...
<Wizard> :|
<buharin> gdzie sa logi do apache?
<kklimonda>  /var/log/apache2
<Dreadlish> apache?
<kklimonda> ew. tam gdzie ustawiłeś
<Dreadlish> gdzieś w /var/log/apache* lub /var/log/httpd
<Dreadlish> czy coś w ten deseń
<buharin> ulalala
<buharin> moja pierwsza rozmowa o prace skonczyla sie fiaskiem :P
<Hubert_> uuu
<Hubert_> why?
<buharin> bo moj ang. komunikatywny lezy na poziomie 0 :P
<buharin> powiedziala ze w poniedzialek zadzwonia
<buharin> jesli rozpatrza pozytywnie
<buharin> i tyle
<Hubert_> aha
<Hubert_> a w tej robocie jak rozumiem masz się komunikować w eng?
<phrozen> witam, mam pytanie odnośnie ngnx+ uwsgi .. server rzuca mi 500 ... jak dodałem kilka skryptów ... ale 500 np. z obrazka albo ikonki - problem pojawia się przy odświeżaniu f5
<Voldenet> co to jest ngnx+?
<phrozen> http://pastebin.com/46YZ6UJ3 nginx
<Voldenet> Ah.
<phrozen> odpaliłem to z uwsgi
<phrozen> i działało ale teraz dodałem aplikację która ma sporo js
<phrozen> i widzę że rzuca 500 durne ... które znacznie utrudniają zycie ...
<phrozen> tam zamieściłem log z uwsgi
<phrozen> [pid: 2480|app: 0|req: 3/20] 10.237.111.101 () {46 vars in 894 bytes} [Fri Mar  9 13:56:10 2012] GET /site_media/js/jquery-ui.min.js => generated 81184 bytes in 82 msecs (HTTP/1.1 500) 1 headers in 63 bytes (1 switches on core 0)
<phrozen> i tu mi sie wydaje że problem w : generated 81184 bytes
<phrozen> skoro your memory page size is 4096 bytes
<Voldenet> poza tym, jquery ma 32kb
<Voldenet> a, bo to jquery-ui
<Voldenet> fork jakiś
<Voldenet> hm, hm, ciężko mi mówić, bo nie używam nginxa od kiedy odkryłem lighttpd
<phrozen> Voldenet: to potrafi się na konce wysypac
<Voldenet> aczkolwiek wrzuć konfiga
<phrozen> ok chwila
<phrozen> http://pastebin.com/CGky2tR5
<Voldenet> a spróbuj tcp_nodelay on; dopisać
<Voldenet> i wywal tcp_nopush on;
<Voldenet> (skomentuj)
<phrozen> Voldenet: ok chwila
<Voldenet> po include uwsgi_params; możesz spróbować coś dopisać
<Voldenet> uwsgi_buffering off;
<Voldenet> uwsgi_buffering no;
<Voldenet> to drugie
<phrozen> ok chwila ale tcp_nodelay jest zahashowane
<karoles> hmm
<phrozen> a nie
<karoles> ¿ó³æ?
<phrozen> ggłupoty gadam ;P
<karoles> Cholera
<Voldenet> karoles: źle
<karoles> kodowanei mi sie jeb³o oO
<phrozen> :D
<karoles> widze
<phrozen> sekunda jeszcze
<karoles_> Dziwne, tylko na na screenie EKG mi krzaczy :/
<Voldenet> /SET term_charset utf-8
<Voldenet> a, to wina tego, że screen nie dostaje enva
<Voldenet> screen musi dostać LANG=pl_PL.UTF-8 w parametrach
<phrozen> Voldenet: chwila wprowadzilem sprawdze ;P
<phrozen> dalej to samo ;/
<Voldenet> bez uwsgi działa?
<Voldenet> tzn. czy działa przesyłanie plików 100kb+
<phrozen> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7557795/django-with-nginx-uwsgi
<phrozen> znalazlem cs takiego
<phrozen> hmm nie probowalem ale jak klikam jeden plik że ma mi podawać ... to podaje i nie wywala 500
<Voldenet> worker_processes  8;
<Voldenet> to
<phrozen> ?
<phrozen> Voldenet: wrzucilem obrazek 300 kB i pokazal mi serwer
<phrozen> ustawic worker_processes na 8 ?
<Voldenet> dziwne rzeczy
<Voldenet> może to coś da
<phrozen> ok sek
<Voldenet> ja się poddaję, nie mam pojęcia jak działa to uwsgi ze strony bugującej
<phrozen> hmm nic
<phrozen> to jest ktos kto może pomóc tu?
<foreste_> czesc
<Skenior> witam
<Skenior> mam problem opisany tytaj http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/komunikat-frequency-out-of-range-zamiast-gruba/
<Skenior> niestety, porada tam udzielona nie pomogla
<Skenior> jest to ubuntu server 11, problem lezy glebiej - nie widzac gruba nie moge uruchomic serwera
<Skenior> co moge z tym faktem zrobic?
<BlessJah> livecd
<Skenior> to meczylem zeby dostac sie do /etc/default/grub
<Skenior> reinstalle nie pomagaja
<Skenior> do tej pory przez 4 dni 3x udalo mi sie dostac do terminala w serwerze - jakims cudem sie wlaczylo
<Skenior> bo nie powiem, troche to flustrujace
<Skenior> i tak szczerze mowiac nie wiem juz co robic. mam ochote zainstalowac debiana i miec to z glowy
<BlessJah> wykonałeś te komendy z linka?
<Skenior> tak
<Skenior> raz ruszylo, drugi raz nie
<Skenior> jak mi gruba nie wyswietli to nie widze potem co sie na serwerze dzieje, ciagle "out of range"
<kklimonda> ciągle? czyli potem system też nie jest w stanie sensownej rozdzielczości ustawić?
<Skenior> ciagle
<Skenior> a jak mu sie udalo te 3x wlaczyc, to na poczatku tez bylo out of range
<kklimonda> ech, a macie przynajmniej ekrany na te monitory? bo jak to takie zabytki, to muszą nieźle po oczach dawać
<Skenior> monitor lcd, obsluguje do 1280x1024
<Skenior> w grub 800x600 nie obsluzy?
<kklimonda> dunno, w życiu nie miałem takiego problemu z lcd ;)
<Skenior> ale niewazne jaki monitor, bo 3 rozne podlaczalem
<Skenior> a problem sie pojawia po GRUB loading
<Skenior> znika wszystko a potem out of range i tyle
<kklimonda> czyli grub jest ok?
<kklimonda> bo skoro się pojawia GRUB loading to działa
<kklimonda> jak wciśniesz lewy shift to się pojawi menu
<Skenior> mowisz?
<Skenior> hmm wcisnac czy przytrzymac zanim gruba startuje?
<kklimonda> przytrzymać
<Skenior> ok, do sprawdzenia
<kklimonda> potem, jak zaczyna startować system to cholera wie co się dzieje
<kklimonda> wyrzuć quiet i splash jak jest
<kklimonda> dodaj nomodeset
<Skenior> ale to jest czysta instalacja
<Skenior> nie bylo nic, nomodeset ustawilem w /etc/default/grub
<Skenior> i puscilem update
<Skenior> no i ta rozdzielczosc bez '#'
<Voldenet> po co w ogóle splash w serwerze
<Voldenet> po co rozdzielczość
<Skenior> kij wie
<Skenior> ale nie startuje
<Voldenet> mój tip: postaw tam opensshd i zrób zdalnie
<Voldenet> :P
<kklimonda> plymouth jest potrzebny by mieć multiplexer między initem a konsolą
<kklimonda> inaczej wszystko by pisało naraz i nic by nie szło przeczytać
<kklimonda> a nie wiem czy splash standardowo jest włączony - nigdy nie zwracam na to uwagi
<Voldenet> ja też nie
<Voldenet> przynajmniej dopóki nie sypie nic błędami
<Skenior> ehh
<Skenior> a Debian ma apt-get albo cos podobnego?
<Voldenet> debian
<Voldenet> ma apt-get
<Voldenet> miał przed ubuntu
<Voldenet> ma też dpkg
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> bo widzisz, ubuntu jest zrobione z debiana
<Skenior> to juz wiem od wczoraj
<Voldenet> debian jest mocny i stabilny, szczególnie jeśli nie potrzebujesz wszystkich najnowszych ficzerów w oprogramowaniu w repo
<Skenior> korzysta z paczek deb
<Voldenet> ...skoro wiesz, to po co pytasz? :P
<Voldenet> Sprawdzasz mnie? :D
<Skenior> :D
<Skenior> wiem ze ubuntu jest zrobione z debiana
<Skenior> :D
<Skenior> czlowiek uczy sie przez cale zycie
<Skenior> bo awaryjnie mam plytke debiana, ale wolalem ubuntu
<Voldenet> człowiek dąży ku śmierci przez całe życie
<Voldenet> ;)
<Skenior> to to bardziej spoiler ;p
<Voldenet> SPOILER: NA KOŃCU SIĘ UMIERA
<Voldenet> o, teraz nikt nie widzi
<Voldenet> :D
<Skenior> ;p
<Skenior> Debian bedzie widzial ext4?
<Skenior> czy to juz na innym kanale do sprawdzenia ? :P
<kklimonda> czemu miałby nie widzieć?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: bo stable
<kklimonda> squeeze wyszedł ledwo rok temu
<Skenior> pytam bo moja ostatnia przygoda z ubuntu konczyla sie na ext 3
<Skenior> i teraz niedawono odkrylem ze jest ext 4
<Skenior> wiec wole zapytac teraz niz za kilka godzin wbic na #debian-pl czy inne cos i kombinowac jak to ustawic zeby dzialalo ;p
<m477_> ee moglem jeszcze spospac
<Blacky> Problem w Xubuntu: W pewnym momencie ni z tego ni z owego Wi-Fi rozłącza, odłączenie i podłączenie adaptera nic nie daje (dioda na adapterze świeci się ciągle, tak jakby nie była wykrywana przez system, mimo, że jest i sieci znajduje [ale nie może połączyć]). Nie tak łatwo przywrócić to do działania. Adapter: Dynamode WL-700N-ART na chipsecie Realtek 8188SU
<Blacky> Da się to naprawić?
<Hubert_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPpd-6X3tEo
<Hubert_> kocham to
<Hubert_> :)
<m477_> pijemy?
<Hubert_> op
<Hubert_> yop
<Hubert_> a nie op :D
<Hubert_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPpd-6X3tEo
<Hubert_> to sens mojego zycia
<m477_> fajne dupy
<Hubert_> :D
<Hubert_> podążam za nim
<m477_> wspolczynnik ruchable 100%
<Hubert_> o.O
<Hubert_> nc
<Hubert_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgtTapXGWXA
<Hubert_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIf8tQJ9vAI&feature=related
<gordon_> czesc, jest ktos ?
<Ashiren> ohai
<BlessJah> `seen kklimonda
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: kklimonda was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 3 hours, 20 minutes, and 24 seconds ago: <kklimonda> squeeze wyszedł ledwo rok temu
<gordon_> mam pytanie, moge zrobic dd z iso ubu na pendrive'a ?
<gordon_> moj pc cos nie lubi jak mu serwuje obrazy z unetbootin'a
<Ashiren> teoretycznie powinno pojsc
<Ashiren> jak na "chama" zrobisz dd iso na pendrive
<gordon_> zazwyczaj tak robie
<gordon_> przynajmniej a archem
<gordon_> *z
<Ashiren> mhm
<gordon_> nic, ide sprobowac
<gordon_> dam znac czy dziala ;)
<BlessJah> gordon_: arch charakteryzuje sie prostota zblizona do budowy cepa
<BlessJah> gordon_: zainstaluj archa na penie i bedziesz mial core od razu z netinstall
<gordon_> BlessJah: wiem, wiem. normalnie korzystam z archa
<Dreadlish> zaraz was wyproszą!
<Dreadlish> bo to kanał ubuntu!
<gordon_> jakby mnie wywalilo to znaczy ze pomylilem dyski przy dd :D
<Dreadlish> na którym przynajmniej połowa nie używa ubuntu
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: na szczescie to nie ty masz opa
<gordon_> jak to kiedys ktos powiedzial, ubuntu jest o tyle spoko ze canonical supportuje duzo rzeczy ;)
<gordon_> zawsze mozna uzyc mini-cd
<gordon_> i postawic sobie samemu
<Dreadlish> ubuntu nie jest spoko od kiedy jest unity :C
<gordon_> kto ci broni uzywac gnome'a ?
<BlessJah> ktoś mówił wiele rzeczy
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> robię rzecz tak głupią, że może się udać
<gordon_> BlessJah: tez czasem sprzatam pokoj ;)
<BlessJah> e, to by było nie po studencku
<BlessJah> przynajmniej poza sesją
<gordon_> dla niektorych sesja jeszcze trwa :D
<gordon_> ile mozna dd robic...
<BlessJah> lol, gdzie jest jeszcze sesja?
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> nigdzie?
<gordon_> u nas juz nie ma
<BlessJah> u nas?
<gordon_> ale za pieknych czasow gdzie nie bylo wielkiego elektronicznego dziakanatu
<gordon_> sesja na agh bywala dluga ;D
<BlessJah> to się nie mogło nie udać
<BlessJah> :D
<gordon_> ha
<gordon_> dziala
<gordon_> dd <3
<kklimonda> BlessJah: co tam?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: po git merge nowybranch, poprawieniu konfliktow i commitcie, mam dwa branche, z czego master zawiera zmiany z nowybranch, racja?
<kklimonda> ta
<BlessJah> teraz jak rozumiem moge i powinienem sie pozbyc nowybranch, chyba ze zamierzam zrobic ponownie ten sam myk?
<kklimonda> tak
<BlessJah> pisałem małą bazę danych, zrobiłem branch dla wprowadzenia antywzorca projektowego (singleton)
<BlessJah> i teraż zeby to miało ręce i nogi
<BlessJah> kklimonda: przed skasowaniemm pushowałem nowybranch na jedno zdalne repo, ale na drugie nie
<BlessJah> co sie stanie po push z mojego komputera po skasowaniu nowybranch na oba repo?
<NORMALNY_FACET> Dobry wieczór
<NORMALNY_FACET> Czy ma ktoś chęć i ochotę pomóc w sprawie Ubuntu?
<NORMALNY_FACET> Nie radze sobie
<NORMALNY_FACET> :(
<mati75> a ktoś tu ma ubuntu?
<NORMALNY_FACET> przyznam sie ze ni edoczytałem i namieszałem
<BlessJah> najpierw powiedz z czym masz problem
<Bankster> Hi
<NORMALNY_FACET> Dzieki za odzew
<Voldenet> on jest normalnym facetem, nie wie z czym ma problem
<Voldenet> a my wiemy :}
<Voldenet> na przykład z doborem nicka
<NORMALNY_FACET> instaluje to:
<NORMALNY_FACET> http://www.lefthand.com.pl/pl/subsites/lefthand_mk/#mksoft
<NORMALNY_FACET> i plikiem jest .bin
<NORMALNY_FACET> ni edoczytałem ze trzeba nadac odpowiednie uprawnienie dal ubuntu
<Bankster> exit
<NORMALNY_FACET> i nie dobrałem katalogu tego programu tylko zrobilem w domyslnych
<NORMALNY_FACET> iprogram zainstalował mi sie na home
<NORMALNY_FACET> ale nie na home/naza uzytkownika/program
<NORMALNY_FACET> tylko
<Voldenet> i co z tego?
<NORMALNY_FACET> obok w drzewie home
<Voldenet> ach
<Voldenet> to rzeczywiście niezły bałagan w domu masz teraz
<NORMALNY_FACET> i nie ma go na koncie
<Voldenet> a próbowałeś instalować jeszcze raz, tym razem w poprawnym katalogu?
<NORMALNY_FACET> nie bo nie wiem jak go odistalowac:(
<NORMALNY_FACET> zeby sprobowac na nowo zaistalowac
<Voldenet> prawdopodobnie wystarczy powywalać pliki
<NORMALNY_FACET> sudo apt-get remove nazwa programu
<NORMALNY_FACET> nie idzie
<NORMALNY_FACET> nie ma takiego programu:(
<Voldenet> bo to nie instalowało się aptem
<NORMALNY_FACET> nie wiem jak go odistalowac skoro nei jest w moim katalogu home/nazwa uzytkownika
<Voldenet> każdy menedżer pakietów jak apt i inne mają swoją bazę
<Voldenet> ale programy nie robią wpisów do niej
<Voldenet> krótko mówiąc
<NORMALNY_FACET> nie ma uprawnien do usuniecia katalogu:(
<Voldenet> sudo su
<Voldenet> albo lepiej
<Voldenet> alt + f2 i tam wpisz gksu nautilus
<Voldenet> odpali ci się nautilus z większymi prawami dostępu, więc nie usuń czegoś potrzebnego
<NORMALNY_FACET> okey otowrzylo sie okno
<NORMALNY_FACET> i co mam w graficznym trybie to usunąc katalogi?
<NORMALNY_FACET> tak  po prostu myszką usunąc tan katalog z programem?
<Voldenet> no, chyba
<Voldenet> nie wiem jak ten program się dokładnie instaluje
<NORMALNY_FACET> :) wstyd
<Voldenet> może robi jakiś lock, dunno
<NORMALNY_FACET> pierwszy raz tak robie
<Voldenet> to już jak twórcy wymyślili
<Voldenet> najwyżej poszukasz po datach ;D
<NORMALNY_FACET> wywalilo do kosza
<NORMALNY_FACET> dziękuję
<NORMALNY_FACET> a jeszcze mam pytanie
<NORMALNY_FACET> czy jak wywaliłem te katalogi z programem to są jeszcze inne resztki co powinienem usunąc?
<arbitralny> Czesc, widzialem u kolegi dzisiaj przewijanie ekranu "dol i w gore' tak to wygladalo, domyslam sie ze to zmiana workspace + efekt , czy to standardowa opcja w ubuntu?
<NORMALNY_FACET> program instalował sie w /opt
<NORMALNY_FACET> i obok home nie w home/uzytkownik tylko obok wywalilem
<NORMALNY_FACET> te 2 katalogi wywalilem
<NORMALNY_FACET> czy jeszcze jest cos co powinienem usunąć?
<Voldenet> arbitralny: pewnie compiz jakiś, nic specjalnego
<Voldenet> NORMALNY_FACET: nie wiem - jak mówiłem, to już zależy od tego, co twórcy wymyślili
<NORMALNY_FACET> aha
<Voldenet> spróbuj instalować
<Voldenet> jak nie pójdzie, to będziesz szukać :P
<NORMALNY_FACET> ok
<NORMALNY_FACET> mam tera przed sobą instrukcje dla istalacji ubuntu
<NORMALNY_FACET> i widze takei cos:
<NORMALNY_FACET> należy mu nadać mu uprawnienie do wykonania, w tym celu
<NORMALNY_FACET> otwierając terminal i wydając polecenie:
<NORMALNY_FACET> $ chmod a+x LHFK-2.5.4-linux-installer.bin
<NORMALNY_FACET> co to zanczy ten znak?
<NORMALNY_FACET> $
<NORMALNY_FACET> czy to jest symbol jakiegos polecenia co mam uzyc zamiast $?
<BlessJah> $ znaczy że masz wykonać w konsoli
<BlessJah> nie kopiuj dolara
<NORMALNY_FACET> aha
<Voldenet> prościej
<Voldenet> chmod +x *bin
<NORMALNY_FACET> czyli w koncoli wpisac tylko takie cos?
<Voldenet> ta
<NORMALNY_FACET> sudo su chmod a+x LHFK-2.5.4-linux-installer.bin
<Voldenet> nie sudo su
<Voldenet> sudo su jest samo w sobie komendą
<NORMALNY_FACET> bez sudo su?
<Voldenet> sudo chmod 777 *bin
<Voldenet> tak lepiej
<NORMALNY_FACET> chmod a+x LHFK-2.5.4-linux-installer.bin -tylkoto?
<Voldenet> chyba, że ktoś ci zechce haksować
<Voldenet> no, powinno wystarczyć
<NORMALNY_FACET> aha
<NORMALNY_FACET> sprawdzam dziękuję
<NORMALNY_FACET> chmod: nie ma dostępu do `LHFK-2.5.4-linux-installer.bin': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<NORMALNY_FACET> :(
<Dreadlish> chmod +x LHFKcośtam nie wiem
<Dreadlish> ./LHFKcośtam nie wiem
<BlessJah> tak oto kończy się bezmyślne kopiowanie poleceń (jestem wykończony, idę spać)
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: not found znaczy not found, upewnij się, że gość jest w dobry katalogu
<NORMALNY_FACET> bo tak napisali wisntukcji do instalacji w Ubuntu
<NORMALNY_FACET> aha
<Voldenet> find -name '*bin'
<Voldenet> co wyrzuca
<Dreadlish> a dobra
<Dreadlish> mam to w dupie
<Dreadlish> ide kanał obok
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: NIE
<Voldenet> NIE ZOSTAIWAJ MNEI
<Voldenet> JA SOBIE TUTAJ MOGĘ NIE PORADZIĆ PSYCHICZNIE
<Voldenet> ;D
<NORMALNY_FACET> to samo
<NORMALNY_FACET> :(
<NORMALNY_FACET> chmod: nie ma dostępu do `LHFK-2.5.4-linux-installer.bin': Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<NORMALNY_FACET> moze mam wejsc do katalogu pulpit?
<Dreadlish> TAK
<NORMALNY_FACET> bo ja robiłem z tad:
<NORMALNY_FACET> anonymous@anonymous-HP-Compaq-6720s:~$
<Dreadlish> =.=
<Dreadlish> cd Pulpit
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: niezłe, co? :D
<Dreadlish> dalej robisz to co wcześniej
<Dreadlish> [problem solved]
<NORMALNY_FACET> ok
<Dreadlish> =.=
<Dreadlish> NIE NO
<Dreadlish> teraz ide rly kanał obok
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: idź też kanał obok
<Voldenet> ok
<Voldenet> który
<Voldenet> bo mam 60
<Voldenet> :D
<Dreadlish> ten najbliższy od lewego półdupka z prawej strony
<Voldenet> tak więc potrolluję śmieszków od chińskich bajek teraz
<NORMALNY_FACET> no
<NORMALNY_FACET> masz racje
<NORMALNY_FACET> jest :)
<foreste_> lol
<foreste_> wczoraj mowilem o kickboxerze
<NORMALNY_FACET> Po nadaniu uprawnienia do wykonania uruchamiamy instalator (z poziomu zwykłego
<NORMALNY_FACET> użytkownika!!!) poleceniem:
<NORMALNY_FACET> $ ./
<NORMALNY_FACET> ?
<Dreadlish> ehh
<foreste_> a dzis 22:50 w tvp2 bedzie :)
<Dreadlish> wpisujesz ./nazwapliku
<NORMALNY_FACET> czyli co?
<Voldenet> ./*bin
<Voldenet> wpisz to kurwa
<Dreadlish> no wpisujesz ./nazwa_pliku
<Dreadlish> albo ./*bin
<Voldenet> gtfonao
<Dreadlish> potem sudo rm -rf /*
<Dreadlish> albo sudo :(){ :|:& };:
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: mahboy
<NORMALNY_FACET> czyli jak jestem jzu na pulpicie to tylko LHMK-adv-3.5.6-linux-installer.bin
<Voldenet> good job
<NORMALNY_FACET> taka skladnia?
<Dreadlish> TAK
<Dreadlish> ./LHMK-bla-blabla-bla-bla.bin
<Voldenet> >2012
<Voldenet> >nie używanie gwiazdek
<Dreadlish> tab istnieje na świecie
<Dreadlish> niech se przepisze
<Voldenet> no, też używam
<Dreadlish> na /bin/sh by sobie nie przepisał ;D
<Voldenet> fajniejsze gwiazdki
<NORMALNY_FACET> anonymous@anonymous-HP-Compaq-6720s:~/Pulpit$ LHMK-adv-3.5.6-linux-installer.bin
<NORMALNY_FACET> LHMK-adv-3.5.6-linux-installer.bin: nie znaleziono polecenia
<NORMALNY_FACET> :(
<Voldenet> nie wiesz w którym folderze masz skrypt?
<Voldenet> nie problem
<Voldenet> ./*/skrypt
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> NORMALNY_FACET: ./LHMK-adv-3.5.6-linux-installer.bin
<Voldenet> To masz wpisać
<Voldenet> z ./
<Voldenet> konieczne są te ././././././././
<Voldenet> kluczowe
<NORMALNY_FACET> aha
<Voldenet> absolutnie niezbędne
<NORMALNY_FACET> Jest dziękuję
<NORMALNY_FACET> Uruchomił się instalator
<NORMALNY_FACET> :)
<NORMALNY_FACET> Wielkei dzieki
<Voldenet> wiele nas to kosztowało - - - - -
<NORMALNY_FACET> W ramach wdzeczności podaje adres mailowy do siebie w celu uzyskania pozyczki, leasingu, kredytu na firme bez BIK i wiele innych produktów finansowych: info@feniks-kredyty.pl
<NORMALNY_FACET> Pozdrawiam i jeszcze raz dziękuję
<BlessJah> ke?
<arbitralny> NORMALNY_FACET pomagaja Ci uzytkownicy a Ty im tak zle zyczysz? kredyt?!
<gordon_> eh
<gorudonu> muli...
<gorudonu> juz wiem czemu ludzie narzekaja na wydajnosc :D
<Biszkopcik> ;]
<NORMALNY_FACET> zle?
<NORMALNY_FACET> niosę pomoc
<NORMALNY_FACET> wielu pomoglem
<gorudonu> haha
<gorudonu> spoko :D
<gorudonu> strasznie leca fps'y
<gorudonu> a niby kde muli :]
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-10
<CXIV> Witam
<Voldenet> witam wszystkich
<Voldenet> nie ircuj spod roota
<m477_> pijemy
<CXIV> Voldenet Dlaczego?
<gorudonu> bo nie wolno
<m477_> ;]
<m477_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Brql0kJpVbU
<Thorbjorn> Jaki ten Windows8 jest uppi....
<m477_> ;o
<Thorbjorn> tilling nie tilling
<NORMALNY_FACET> Dzien dobry
<NORMALNY_FACET> Panowie pomocy
<NORMALNY_FACET> Instalowalem sterowniki ze strony strony samsunga do drukarki laserowej
<NORMALNY_FACET> i sterownik mi sie nie zaistalowal ze smart panelem
<NORMALNY_FACET> wiec postanowilem odistalowac ten sterownik
<NORMALNY_FACET> sterownik jest plikiem .sh z uprawineniami roota
<NORMALNY_FACET> wiec uruchomilem komenda gksu nautilus i odistalowalem ikonka unninstal driver samsung.sh
<NORMALNY_FACET> nastepnie zaistalowalem ponownie te przez komenda gksu nautilus i odpalilem ikone install.sh
<NORMALNY_FACET> i sie zaczelo...:(
<NORMALNY_FACET> drukarka nie drukuje
<NORMALNY_FACET> wiec ponownie odistalowalem sterownik
<NORMALNY_FACET> i zaistalowalem ponownie
<NORMALNY_FACET> i teraz ma 2 takie same drukarki w systemie(!)
<NORMALNY_FACET> i zadna nie drukuje:(
<NORMALNY_FACET> co zrobilem nie tak?
<NORMALNY_FACET> czy instlowanie i odistalowanie z uprawinieniami gksu nautilus jest innymi uprawnieniami -dlatego ni edziala to tak jak powinno ?
<m477_> tl;dr
<NORMALNY_FACET> mam pomysl aby wyczyscic wszystko co pozostalo w systeme po instalacji sterów drukarki ale ni ewiem jak dokladnie wyczyscic pozostalosci po sterowniku
<NORMALNY_FACET> Prosze  o pomoc
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Dreadlish> tak
 * m477_ jeszcze trzezwy
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> trzeba to uwiecznić
<NORMALNY_FACET> Panowie
<NORMALNY_FACET> pomóżcie
<NORMALNY_FACET> zaraz klienci zaczna przychodzic a ja nie mam drukarki sprawnej:(
<Ashiren> masz cups?
<Ashiren> i/lub odpal w przegladarce localhost:631
<Ashiren> i wyszukaj drukarke
<NORMALNY_FACET> co to cups?
<NORMALNY_FACET> aha zeby bylo jasne to ubuntu 11.04
<Ashiren> takie narzedzie do zarzadzanai drukarkami
<Ashiren> mozna sie tam dostac w przegladarce localhost:631
<NORMALNY_FACET> to sie instaluj z centrum
<NORMALNY_FACET> aha zaraz wpisze moment
<NORMALNY_FACET> wpisalem
<NORMALNY_FACET> i co ma tam zrobic?
<Ashiren> a nic nie wyswietlilo?
<Ashiren> masz to zainstalowane? i/lub uruchomione
<NORMALNY_FACET> nie wiem czy zistalowane kazales uruchomic w przegladarce wiec tak zrobilem
<Ashiren> to sprawdz w centrum
<NORMALNY_FACET> zaistalowac to z centrum oprogramowania?
<NORMALNY_FACET> ok
<Ashiren> powinno byc taki cos http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/10/meow.png
<NORMALNY_FACET> w centrum wiedze ze jest to juz zzaistalowane
<NORMALNY_FACET> i uruchamia sie to w terminalu
<NORMALNY_FACET> cupsd, cupsfilter
<NORMALNY_FACET> takimi komendami
<Ashiren> nom
<Ashiren> i to dziala jak "serwer" na localhost:631
<NORMALNY_FACET> wiec co mam zrobic?
<Ashiren> uruchomic a potem przegladarka
<Ashiren> cupsd
<NORMALNY_FACET> moze najpierw odistaluje pozstalosci po tamtych sterownikach?
<Ashiren> niekoniecznie
<NORMALNY_FACET> tylko jak to zrobic?
<NORMALNY_FACET> mam to uruchomione w przegladarce
<Ashiren> i masz tak jak w http://wstaw.org/m/2012/03/10/meow.png ?
<NORMALNY_FACET> tak
<NORMALNY_FACET> a wterminalu po urychomieniu tak jakkazesz
<NORMALNY_FACET> mam
<NORMALNY_FACET> cupsd: Child exited on signal 15!
<Ashiren> to w administracja kliknij wyszukiwanie nowych drukarek
<Ashiren> o, hmm
<NORMALNY_FACET> w panelu drukarki
<NORMALNY_FACET> cos sie dzieje
<NORMALNY_FACET> wyszukuje stery
<NORMALNY_FACET> wyszukalo
<Ashiren> mhm
<Ashiren> to postepuj zgodnie jak tam pisze
<pjk> hello
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :<
<NORMALNY_FACET> wykrylo
<NORMALNY_FACET> ale nei jest dobrze
<NORMALNY_FACET> bo na stonie testowej drukuje takie cos:
<NORMALNY_FACET> INTERNAL ERROR -Pleas use the proper driver
<Ashiren> w sumie to co to za drukarka
<NORMALNY_FACET> mam takie sterowniki na stronie samsunga ale jak instaluje to ma 2 drukarki
<NORMALNY_FACET> tojest wileofunkcyjne urzadzenie i nie ma teraz skanera i faxu
<NORMALNY_FACET> mam pomysl
<NORMALNY_FACET> ale nie wiem jak to zrobic
<NORMALNY_FACET> jak wyczyscic pozostalosci po sterownikach?
<NORMALNY_FACET> zeby jeszcze raz zaistalowac swierzy steroownik?
<Ashiren> nie wiem. jesli nie przez centrum oprogramowania to kazdy program/sterownik inaczej
<NORMALNY_FACET> sterownik do tego urzadzenia to install.sh
<NORMALNY_FACET> z uprawnieniami root
<NORMALNY_FACET> a moze ja zle uruchamiam ten program?
<NORMALNY_FACET> i dlatego mi sie zle instaluje
<NORMALNY_FACET> ja uruchamiam to z poziomu ikony po poleceniu gksu nautilus
<NORMALNY_FACET> moze to nie sa odpowiednie uprawnienia?niew wiem nei znam sie az tak na ubuntu vchociaz uzywam go 2 lata
<NORMALNY_FACET> jaka rada? jak najlepiej proceduralnie uruchamiac takie programy z ikony .sh na root?
<Ashiren> ja bym w terminalu wpisywal sudo ./install.sh
<NORMALNY_FACET> a trzeba isc do (jesli mam to na pulpicie) cd Pulpit?
<Ashiren> yhy
<NORMALNY_FACET> :)
<NORMALNY_FACET> dobra działam zobaczymy efekty
<NORMALNY_FACET> robilem jak kzales ale uruchomil mi sie instalator
<NORMALNY_FACET> tylko ze prze uruchomieniam w koncoli mam taki cos:
<NORMALNY_FACET> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-anonymous" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<NORMALNY_FACET> wiec ni eide dalej z instalatorem
<NORMALNY_FACET> czekam na wyjasnienia co to znaczy w konsoli moze to jest powod ze mam potem 2 drukarki
<Ashiren> rm -rf /var/tmp/kdecache-anonymous i wez ten install jeszcze raz potem
<NORMALNY_FACET> ?
<NORMALNY_FACET> wpisac w konsoli  rm -rf /var/tmp/kdecache-anonymous
<Ashiren> nom
<NORMALNY_FACET> ok
<Ashiren> bo wczesniej probowales inaczej zainstalowac i pliki mogly miec inne uprawnienia
<NORMALNY_FACET> no instlowalem to z poziomu gksu nautilus
<NORMALNY_FACET> wczesniej
<NORMALNY_FACET> uruchomilem instalatora teraz jest bez bledu takiego jak wczesniej
<NORMALNY_FACET> instaluje zobzczymy co sie zrobi
<NORMALNY_FACET> aha
<NORMALNY_FACET> co to jest port LTP
<NORMALNY_FACET> czy on jest potrzebny?
<NORMALNY_FACET> disable czy enable LTp?
<Ashiren> nie wiem :o
<Ashiren> a to ten stary port szeregowy chyba
<Ashiren> a drukarka jest na usb?
<NORMALNY_FACET> Are you going to use LTP-conected devices? If no it is strongly recomended to disable LTP port support
<NORMALNY_FACET> na usb
<Ashiren> no to disable
<NORMALNY_FACET> :(
<NORMALNY_FACET> znowu ma 2 drukarki
<NORMALNY_FACET> w panelu
<NORMALNY_FACET> i zadna nei drukuje:(
<NORMALNY_FACET> usunolem w administracja
<NORMALNY_FACET> bo tam tez byly dwie
<NORMALNY_FACET> chyba teraz jest ok
<NORMALNY_FACET> :)
<NORMALNY_FACET> sprawdzam fax i scaner i druk
<NORMALNY_FACET> zaraz powiem czy pomoglo
<NORMALNY_FACET> jest
<NORMALNY_FACET> dziala
<NORMALNY_FACET> :)
<NORMALNY_FACET> Dzięki wielkie
<Andromacha> witajcie
<Ozil1> a witamy
<Andromacha> Ozil1:  strona fryzjera już stoi? Czy jeszcze nie?
<modinfo> hallo
<modinfo> bb
<Demorion> bry
<Hubert_> re
<tajwanuser> cze
<pjk> msg
<pjk> ls
<ntat> Witam.
<karoles> Witaj,
<ntat> Można, jakoś ustawić, żeby nie były automatycznie wyszukiwane aktualizacje dla konkretnego pakietu?
<karoles> że kiedy.
<ntat> Podczas wyszukiwania aktualizacji. Nie chcę, żeby jeden pakiet był sprawdzany, czy jest jego nowsza wersja
<qermit> ntat: echo package_name hold | dpkg --set-selections
<qermit> coś takiego sprawdź
<qermit> To do it in more user-friendly way try to use Synaptic package manager.
<qermit> Just type name of package in filter above or search for necessary package. Then select it and chose 'Lock Version' from 'Package' menu.
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<maebara> Dobry, CZy ma ktos pomysl co zrobic by mi dzialal dzwiek w far cry. uruchamia go przez wine i wszystko pasi tylko niema dzwieku, w alsa sprawdzalem i wszystko jest ok ustawione, czasami tez w innych grach przerywa mi dzwieki przez wine. ma ktos pomysl jak to naprawic?
<Demorion> 0o
<ntat> qermit, cały czas ten pakiet pojawia się w menadżeże aktualizacji. Już próbowałem zablokować aktualną wersję w opcjach Synaptica i nic. Cały czas manadżer aktualizacji informuje mnie, że jest nowa wersja
<mglb> ntat: wyczysc cache
<mglb> pewnie zrobiles update przed zablokowaniem pakietu i dopisalo Ci ten pakiet jako mozliwy do aktualizacji
<ntat> mglb, wiesz, gdzie są zapisywane informacje o nowych wersjach pakietów? Ja usunąłem wszystkie pakiety z /var/apt/csche/archives
<foreste_> czesc
<ntat> mglb, mam jeszcze taki plik w /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin ale nie wiem czy mogę go tak po prostu wywalić
<mglb> niestety nie wiem
<mglb> generalnie wszystko z cache mozna, ostatecznie mozesz zmienic mu nazwe
<foreste_> linux ma najlepsza gre ;p
<foreste_> warzone 2100 ;d
<ntat> qermit, mglb, dzięki teraz już działa:) Zablokowałem przed aktualizacją i usunąłem cały cache apt'a:]
<m477_> chyba palec przez sen zlamalem
<teso> działa wam skype?
<karoles> :s
<Ashiren> lubie koty
<CXIV> Ashiren -_-
<CXIV> A ja kobiety.
<Ashiren> ale Caturday
<m477_> caturday
<mglb> CXIV: czemu IRCujesz z roota?
<CXIV> mglb Puppy Linux
<CXIV> Dysk mi padł
<mglb> Ashiren: masz kota?
<Ashiren> nie :(
<mglb> :(
<CXIV> :D
<m477_> :(
<mglb> ja jak juz bede mial mieszkanie tylko dla siebie to kupie bengala :D
<m477_> geparda
<mglb> prawie
<mglb> :>
<mglb> one lubia wode :D
<dawid_> jest tu koś
<dawid_> witajcie
<dawid_> mam pytanie
<dawid_> znacie programy na ubuntu do tworzenia PŁYNNYCH ANIMACJI oprócz gimpa i blendera
<BlessJah> kiedy je zadasz, będzie to oczywiste, że je masz
<dawid_> ?
<dawid_> znacie programy na ubuntu do tworzenia PŁYNNYCH ANimacji oprócz gimpa i blendera
<dawid_> ?
<dawid_> w gimpie gap oczywiście
<dawid_> aha w miare możliwości nie przez wine windowsowe tylko te normalnie dla ubuntu
<dawid_> jesteście
<dawid_> ?
<BlessJah> dawid_: pytałeś google?
<BlessJah> 4 minuty
<BlessJah> trzy znaki zapytania
<Andromacha> o/
<mglb> Andromacha: \o
<mglb> znowu nowy nick?
<ubuntu> witam
<Andromacha> mglb: nie taki nowy :)
<ubuntu> czy ktoś może mi pomóc z uruchomieniem komputera a mianowicie z grubem
<Dreadlish> e?
<Dreadlish> /whois
<Dreadlish> ?
<ntat> Używa ktoś XFCE?
<mglb> podobno Torvalds ;-)
<hagop> witam! mam problem z grubem. próbowałem przeinstalować ubuntu i wyskoczył błąd o braku miejsca na dysku (co jest totalna bzdurą) instalacja została przerwana. teraz podczas uruchamiania komputera wyskakuje error: unknown filesystem grub rescue>
<Dreadlish> odpal livecd
<hagop> próbowałem już odzyskać gruba ale to nic nie daje
<Dreadlish> zamontuj partycje
<mglb> hagop: sprawdziles rozmiar partycji /boot?
<Dreadlish> i zobacz o co chodzi
<hagop> robiłem zgodnie z poradniekiem i nie daje rezultatu
<hagop> gdyw wpisuje fdisk -l mam tam 3 partycje ntfs (zgada sie)
<mglb> ntfs i tylko ntfs?
<hagop> oraz 4 jakieś inne (linux i 2x swap i w95)
<Dreadlish> 2x swap?
<hagop> tak to się zrobilo po próbie instalacji linuxa
<Dreadlish> chłopie weź wrzuć fdisk -l na wklej.to
<hagop> można tu tak bezpośrednio wkleić zeby nie kicknęło?
<mglb> nie
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> mówie
<Dreadlish> wklej.to
<Dreadlish> albo nopaste.pl
<Dreadlish> albo inne śmieci
<hagop> http://wklej.to/XyGjh
<mglb> a co pokazuje polecenie: df -h
<Dreadlish> 2 swapy?
<Dreadlish> dafuq?
<hagop> http://wklej.to/4WC8M
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: magia trybu auto
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> kto używa autopartycjonowania
<BlessJah> newbie
<hagop> tak
<mglb> Dreadlish: kazdy kto uzywa komputera do spraw nie-it ;)
<BlessJah> hagop: partycja sda8, tam jest linux?
<Dreadlish> http://memesters.com/images/items/iDontWantToLiveOnThisPlanetAnymoreLandscape.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3thskaz> (at memesters.com)
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: nie każdy jest taki fajny, jak ty
<Dreadlish> no ale żeby partycjonować nie umieć?
<hagop> gdy instalowałem linuxa przydzieliłem mu partycje 8,5 gb (czy coś koło tego) teraz  nie ma takiej partycji) teraz jest jakaś partycja 3,8gb
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: żyjemy w czasach, gdy nawet nie trzeba swapa robić
<Dreadlish> więc po co nam automagiczne śmieci, które zrobią / i swap
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze coś spieprzą
<mglb> Dreadlish: wyluzuj, ZU nie musi tego umiec a ze instalator spieprzyl to wina wylacznie devow
 * Dreadlish calms down and plays "Zapal świeczkę"
<mglb> hagop: sda8 to partycja z Twoim systemem, jak widzisz jest w 100% pelna
<BlessJah> mglb: dodaj jeszcze o rozmiarze :]
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: poluzuj gdzie cie ciśnie
<Andromacha> ojtam ojtam, ja lubie wszystko co automagiczne w Ubuntu :D - tyle upraszcza i zwalnia z myślenia ;)
<Dreadlish> ZAPAAAAAL ŚWIECZKĘ
<hagop> ale dlaczego ta partycja z linuxem ma tylko 3,8GB jak miała poand 8? gdy uruchomiłem ten program boot-repair wyskoczył komunikat o pełnym dysku
<Dreadlish> za tych, których zabrał los
<Dreadlish> zapal światło w oknie
<Dreadlish> zapal świeeeczkę
<mglb> Andromacha: masz na tej partycji z linuksem jakies pliki ktore mozesz usunac?
<Dreadlish> dobra przestane
<hagop> nie mam żadnych plików tam
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: rusz dupę i napraw, jeśli newbie coś spieprzył, to znaczy że my zawiedliśmy
<mglb> najlepiej duze
<Dreadlish> mglb: chyba tabfail tak mi sie zdaje
<BlessJah> hagop: 3,5GB to za mało na ubuntu
<Dreadlish> dużo za mało
<hagop> wiem była tam partycja poand 8 gb przed próbą instalacji
<Dreadlish> przy 4gb sie obraz z liva mieści
<Andromacha> a własnie. Testował ktoś już najnajnowsze Ubu??
<Dreadlish> ja bym radził wywalić jednego swapa, przesunąć partycje z ntfsem i powiększyć /
<mglb> 12.04?
<Andromacha> mglb: tak
<hagop> ktoś ma jakiś pomysł  żebym mógł chociaż widnowsa uruchomić? mam prace do napisania
<Dreadlish> hagop: który windows?
<hagop> win 7
<mglb> hagop: chwila
<mglb> poszukaj sobie karteczki ;P
<Dreadlish> instalka -> naprawa systemu -> tam jest coś z przywracaniem bootloadera :D
<BlessJah> i płytki
<mglb> Dreadlish: ale on ma pelna partycje z /boot wiec mu configa nie wrzuci
<Dreadlish> mglb: co ma windows do /boot?
<Dreadlish> windows wrzuci poprostu swój bootloader do mbra i koniec bajki
<Diabelko> chyba, że wypieprzył partycję boot windowsa, bo potrzebował miejsca :P
<hagop> na płycie windowsa jest coś do naprawy tego gruba (usunięcia go)?
<BlessJah> mglb: ja odniosłem wrażenie, że ma partycje 3,5GiB z / a nie z /boot
<Dreadlish> na płycie windowsa jest do naprawy bootloadera windowsowego, czyli do wrzucenia go jeszcze raz
<Diabelko> na płycie windowsa odpalasz sobie CLI i tam masz bootrec.exe /fixboot i potem bootrec.exe /fixmbr do wpisania
<BlessJah> mglb: lepiej pomóż mu zainstalować ubu z rozsądnym swapem
<mglb> a, windowsowy
<mglb> hagop: windowsa mozesz uruchomic odpalajac grub z livecd, tam wejdz w shell (nie pamietam jaki klawisz, w opisie sprawdz) i tam wpisuj polecenia: http://pastebin.com/P1EiJixM
<hagop> a takie pytanko czy moge z pod livecd usunac partycje ktorych nie chce (te linuxowe) zostawic tylko te od windowsa
<mglb> mozesz
<BlessJah> hagop: nie miałem kontaktu z najnowszymi ubuntu, ale powinien tam być gparted od partycjonowania
<hagop> tak jest ten program. linux jest niby na partycji sda8
<mglb> tak
<mglb> mozesz usunac sda8 sda9 sda6
<hagop> może jak usunę te partycje swap
<mglb> hagop: usun partycje swap i powieksz partycje sda8
<hagop> i jakoś powiększę tą sda8 to będe mógł zainstalować linuxa i wtedy wszysko wróci do normy?
<mglb> jezeli ja powiekszysz to przynajmniej przywrocenie gruba zadziala
<hagop> nie mogę usunąc tych partycji swap maja ikone kluczyka obok
<mglb> w terminalu wpisz sudo swapoff -a
<mglb> i ew. sudo umount /dev/sda8
<BlessJah> mglb: można to zrobić z poziomu gparted
<BlessJah> usuń partycje SWAP sda6 sda9 i tą nieszczęsną sda8
<mglb> ale to juz TY mu podpowiedz jak :)
<hagop> już wpisałęm swapoff i uruchamiam ponownie gparted
<hagop> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /dev/sda9          umount: /dev/sda9: not mounted
<BlessJah> odpal gparted
<hagop> mam odpalony
<BlessJah> widzsz ĸłódĸę przy ĸtórejś partycji?
<hagop> kluczyki są przy sda2 i sda8
<BlessJah> sda2 to windows zdaje się, prawda?
<hagop> sda1 to windows
<hagop> sda2 wyglada jest typu EXTENDED
<BlessJah> ok, już widzę
<BlessJah> prawoklik na sda8 i wybierasz unmount, albo swapoff
<hagop> ok udalo sie usunac 2 partycje swap
<hagop> o ile powiekszyc partycje ext4 z linuxem?
<hagop> 9,8gb mogę dać max
<BlessJah> chcesz instalować na nowo ubuntu?
<hagop> tak
<BlessJah> to usuń tą partycję
<hagop> ok usunięta
<BlessJah> masz dwa obszary nieprzydzielone, prawda?
<BlessJah> jakie mają rozmiary?
<hagop> 9,58 gb oraz 2,5mb
<BlessJah> lol, utworzyło ci swapa 2,5MB?
<BlessJah> chodzi mi o to, ile miał sda6, ten pierwszy swap
<hagop> nie takie coś zostało jak kupiłęm tego lapa i robiłem na nim partycje po raz pierwszy
<hagop> swapy miałęm 2 2 gb i 4gb
<BlessJah> dobrze, już widzę, że numeracja była nie po kolei
<BlessJah> ile masz ramu?
<hagop> 4gb
<BlessJah> to utwórz na 9,8GiB nową partycję ext4
<hagop> ok utworzona
<hagop> i teraz zabrać się za instalacje ubuntu?
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> ale
<BlessJah> hola, hola, gaparted działa tak, że zmiany nie są zapisywane na dysku od razu
<BlessJah> ikonka zielonego ptaszka
<BlessJah> apply, czy jak to tam na polski się tłumaczy
<hagop> zastosuj :)
<BlessJah> może i tak
<BlessJah> o mam, ja się ten zielony ptaszek nazywał
<BlessJah> zielona gęś
<BlessJah> gałczyńskiego
<hagop> ok czyli teraz instalacja ubuntu tak?
<BlessJah> hagop: tak
<hagop> ok bardzo dziękuje za pomoc jak by było coś nie tak wrócę tu :)
<BlessJah> hagop: tylko
<BlessJah> jak będzie pytało o partycjonowanie, powiedz że ręcznie
<hagop> ok
<BlessJah> i wtedy wybierasz tą 10GiB ext4 i tam tworzysz '/'
<BlessJah> bez swap, 4GiB ci wystarczy
<hagop> ok
<BlessJah> 4GiB ramu
<BlessJah> za to 10GiB na '/' zemści się za jakiś czas :]
<hagop> o można instalować instalować teog linuxa i korzystać z neta jednocześnie ciekawe
<BlessJah> można
<BlessJah> to takie dziwne?
 * BlessJah ma zainstalowanych ~20 przeglądarek
<BlessJah> lol
<hagop> tak bo zawsze odpalałem instalacje z pod
<hagop> bootowania a nie z live
<hagop> hmm mam wybrać device for boot loader installation sda7 (tam gdzie jest ta partycja ext40?
<BlessJah> wybierz caly dysk
<BlessJah> sda
<BlessJah> pewnie i tak grub juz tam siedzi
<hagop> hmm nie oge instalować ponieważ nie zdefiniowano żadnego głównego systemu plików
<BlessJah> ręczne partycjonowanie wybrałeś?
<hagop> tak
<hagop> juz widze błąd chyba punktu montowania nie wybrałem
<BlessJah> zaznaczyłeś, że ta nowopowstała partycja ext4 ( nie wiem jaki ma numerek ), ma być '/'?
<BlessJah> ano wlaśnie
<hagop> juz jest
<hagop> ok poszła instalacja
<mglb> BlessJah: duuuzo rzeczy uzytkownikom windows jest dziwne :)
<Andromacha> mglb: to windows jest dziwny ;)
<hagop> ja sie na windowsie wychowałem i powoli przechodze na linuxa
<BlessJah> hagop: jeśli robisz to w czasie, gdy masz jakąś ważną pracę do napisania (ważne są te, za które ktoś ci płaci, albo te, które piszesz już po maturze), to zły moment wybrałeś
<Andromacha> hagop: dużo osób ma za sobą taką drogę. Ale jeśli wstąpisz już na jedyną i słuszną sciezke ku prawdziwemu Systemowi… to juz nie ma  odwrotu :)
<mglb> wlasnie, najwazniejsze z MS Office dziala na linuksie :D
<Andromacha> mglb: msoffice? Bluźnisz :)
<hagop> ja juz zapomnialem co to jest matura :) o obronie tez powoli zapominam chciaz wlasnie ta praca mi o tym przypomina
<hagop> powiedzmy ze "pomagam" koledze napisać prace inzynierksa :P
<Andromacha> hagop: i do tego musisz miec Linuksa?
<mglb> generalnie dziala, ale nie uzywam programow biurowych na tyle zeby sobie ms office kupowac
<Andromacha> ja sobie kupiłam ten pakiet biurowy od Appla
<Andromacha> omg
<hagop> uzywam glownie linuxa
<Andromacha> aż szkoda patrzeć
<Andromacha> bieda aż piszczy
<hagop> ale pod windowsem mam pare programow ktore nie zadzialaja pod pingwinem
<Andromacha> hagop: a jakie?
<hagop> a bez sensu jest odpalac widnwosa w VM
<hagop> altium designer 2008
<hagop> autocad
<Andromacha> ohoho
<Andromacha> "sprzecior" z wyzszej polki
<hagop> i pare innych EDA ktore juz probwalem uruchomic
<hagop> pod linuxem ale nie dalo rady albo
<hagop> jakies błedy wyskakiwały
<Andromacha> Nie, no - przy takich programach to zrozumiale
<Andromacha> dobrze ze mnie potrzebny do pracy jest tylko edytor :)
<mglb> MS Word
<mglb> ;>
<Andromacha> ahahaha
<Andromacha> ale śmieszne
<hagop> w liceum tego uzywalem
<hagop> przeszedlem na openoffice na studiach i tak juz zostalo
<Andromacha> hagop: no popatrz, ja tez :)
<hagop> jak ostanio uruchomilem najnowszego office to nie wiedzialem jak sie tym poslugiwac
<mglb> mnie zawsze bugi doprowadzaly do psychologa
<mglb> ;-)
<Andromacha> ja od msoffica dostaje migreny :)
<Dreadlish> office?
<Dreadlish> co to office?
<Dreadlish> dawno nie widziałem
<mglb> biuro po angielsku
<mglb> ;P
<hagop> taki platny dodatek do windowsa
<Stumilowy> hej ho
<hagop> witam
<Andromacha> oj się nabijacie, a tam w tym microsofcie sie tak starali
<Stumilowy> co nowego w ubuntu 12.04?
<hagop> moim zdaniem tylko 98se, xp i win7 im sie udalo
<hagop> i office xp
<Andromacha> Stumilowy: też sie probuje dowiedziec :)
<Stumilowy> taa a windows 2000 to pies?
<Dreadlish> Andromacha: sie tak starali, że office 97 był bardzo miły ;D
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: czepiasz się szczegółów
<hagop> mialem z nim ciagle problemy wrocilem do 98se i dopiero xp byl kolejny
<Dreadlish> i sie mieścił na jednej płycie
<Dreadlish> i nie mulił
<Dreadlish> nie wieszał się (zbyt często)
<hagop> 3.11 na 10 dyskietkach :)
<Andromacha> Dreadlish: no i długo to był bardzo dobry program :) mogli nie robic nowego :)
 * BlessJah przeczuwa trolla
<Andromacha> hagop: weź. 3.11 to był świetny system! :)
<Stumilowy> *troll zadaje obrazenia krytyczne
<Andromacha> hagop: a jakie miał zajebiste gry
<hagop> kiedys byla taka stronak smieszne programy i tam byl windows 3.11 :)
<hagop> rozgladajac sie po półkach ojca widze
<hagop> WORD 6 dla dzieci :)
<Andromacha> BTW windows XP miał identyczny instalator jak win 3.11
<hagop> i exel 6 krok po kroku hahah
<Stumilowy> skojarzyles mi sie z sheldonem "podaj przyklad smiesznej litery z alfabetu greckiego"
<BlessJah> qermit: hm?
<hagop> sheldon :) to peny, peny, peny :)
<hagop> przedwczoraj chyba wyszedł 19 odcinek
<Andromacha> sheldon, sheldon, sheldon :>
<Andromacha> hagop: dobry był :)
<qermit> hagop: masz licencję na altiuma?
<hagop> mi bardziej sie podohał wczesniejszy jak walczyli o biuro tego doktorka co na emeryture poszedl
<Stumilowy> zadajesz ciezkie pytania
<hagop> i ten z tym obrazem peny i dziewczyny sheldona
<BlessJah> qermit: nie masz za co kopać i szukasz pretekstu?
<Andromacha> hagop: omg. To na sali gimnastyczej...
<BlessJah> :>
<hagop> mam wersje "studencka" :)
<Andromacha> hagop: ale najlepsza byla akcja z Amy i tiarą
<qermit> hagop: nie pytam sie jaka masz licencje tylko czy masz
<Stumilowy> ide sobie jadro skompilowac :<
<qermit> ludzie nigdy nie nauczą się odpowiadać na pytania
<hagop> a jaka moze byc wersja studencka? torrenty.org :P
<BlessJah> hagop: nie musisz zeznawać na własną niekorzyść :]
<Andromacha> hagop: i już leci na ciebie donos… ;)
<BlessJah> domniemanie niewinności i takie tam
<qermit> hagop: masz firmę?
<qermit> :E
<hagop> nie
<qermit> szkoda, bym nakablował
<hagop> należe do najliczniejszej gruby absolwentów uczlni wyższych jestem bezrobotny
<Dreadlish> coś studiował
<qermit> hagop: bezrobotny?
<hagop> elektronike
<Andromacha> hagop: inzyniera masz i nie masz pracy?
<hagop> elektornika uzytkowa i telekomunikacja 2 kierunek
<hagop> mam mgr inz
<hagop> i nie mam pracy
<qermit> hagop: albo jesteś mega cienką fujarą albo fujarą
<hagop> zostalem juz 3 razy wydymany przez pracodawce
<Andromacha> hagop: sciemniasz… po studiach technicznych musisz miec prace
<qermit> nawet ja mam pracę
<BlessJah> latasz z mopem
<Andromacha> rw. Nawet ja mam prace!
<hagop> ostnaio miesiac temu
<hagop> po okresnie probnym zrezygnowalem bo zaproponowal mi minimum krajowe reszte w lape...
<Andromacha> hagop: i co? źle?
<hagop> a we weczniejszej robicie tez tak mialem
<hagop> i w sumie nie wyplacil mi 6 tys...
<hagop> tak zle w tym jest problem
<tajwanuser> jak w lin moge uzyc dowolnego znaku? odpowiednik windowsowego alt+numer na numerycznej
<hagop> nie chce zarabiac bóg wie ile nawet nie chce średniej krajowej
<hagop> a wszedzie jak słyszą ile chce zarabiac to mnie biora i prponuja minimuim + reszta w lape
<qermit> hagop: btw jakie projekty robiłeś?
<Andromacha> hagop: jestes dobry w swoim zawodzie?
<hagop> ostanio robilem urzadzenie do zdalnego odczytu
<hagop> wskazan licznika ee
<qermit> czy wszyscy musza to robić teraz?
<qermit> hagop: dla jakiej firmy?
<hagop> apator telemetria
<hagop> to firma akurat byla ok
<hagop> jedyny słuszny pracodawca
<hagop> moim zdaniem
<hagop> dalej bym tam pracowal gdby nie wczesniejsyz pracodawca ktoremu
<hagop> zagrozilem sadem
<qermit> jabkami?
<hagop> sądem
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: użyj tablicy znaków
<BlessJah> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicode_input#In_X11 cyba że to ci zadziała
<qermit> sądem? o co?
<BlessJah> u mnie nie chce
<hagop> za oszukiwanie pracownika
<hagop> za zrobienie nadgodzin za które mi nie zapłacił
<Andromacha> hagop: i dlatego nowy cie zwolnił?
<hagop> bo byli powiązanie ze sobą
<hagop> porzuciłem tamtą prace poszeldme do apatora
<Andromacha> ah
<Andromacha> przykra sytuacja
<hagop> a ten typ sie o tym dowiedział a że mają ze sobą jakies biznesy to postawil ultimatum ze albo mnie zwalniaja albo nie maja do
<hagop> dostepu do maszyny to montażu SMD
<hagop> koszt wykonania w innej firmie montażu smd wynosił 2x wiecej niz tam
<qermit> hagop: oj napewno znajdą się tańsze firmy
<qermit> trzeba było poszukać
<hagop> chciało też o jakość bo ich pracownik obsługiwał tą maszynę i wszysko zawsze było ok
<hagop> apator dbał o pełny serwis maszyny i miał własnego pracownika tam i płacił rachunki za EE zużytą podczas produkcji
<hagop> taniej można montować w chinach ale nie na tak małą skalę
<hagop> dla tego apatora jeszcze czasmi cos robie
<hagop> jak sa jakies wyjazdy do kontroli systemow
<hagop> ale to taka praca 2-3 dni w miesiacu
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: dzieki
<hagop> dobra zainstalowal sie linux
<hagop> sprawdzam czy widnows dziala i koncze ten projekt :)
<hagop> dzieki za pomoc i narazka
<Andromacha> tajwanuser: hej, sluchaj takie pytanie, probowalam sie skontaktowac z twoim kolega grafikiem pare dni temu - czy on zmienil nr gg?
<tajwanuser> Andromacha: na maile odpisuje
<tajwanuser> Andromacha: moge Ci dac
<tajwanuser> gg nie uzywa bo ma jakiegos starego kompa i mu zamula
<tajwanuser> cos takiego pisal
<Andromacha> tajwanuser: daj na priv prosze
<tajwanuser> Andromacha: poszlo
<Andromacha> dzieki
<qermit> widzieliście stronę dupa.pl ?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> co tam jest?
<Dreadlish> twoja dupa bj
<BlessJah> ale burdel
<BlessJah> ech, zaszalałem z rm
#ubuntu-pl 2012-03-11
<foreste_> http://osnews.pl/otwarto-zrodlo-gry-programistycznej-colobot/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+osnewspl_nowe+%28OSnews.pl%3A+Obywatelski+serwis+nowinek+IT%2C+nowe%29
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/874spmk> (at osnews.pl)
<Thorbjorn> Nie fajne te nowe unity
<dawid_> nikogo nie ma?
<buharin> moglby ktos mi podpowiedziec jedna wazna rzecz w gicie?
<tajwanuser> cze
<BlessJah> buharin: zadajże to pytanie w końcu
<BlessJah> dawid_: ty też
<dawid_> już jestem
<dawid_> wiecie jak w ubuntu naprawić dysk
<dawid_> ?
<dawid_> usb
<dawid_> podłączam i tylko gsmart control go wykrywa i testdisk
<BlessJah> a gparted?
<dawid_> ale gsmart wszysktko nieznane pokazuje a testdisk bad sectory
<dawid_> gparted nie
<dawid_> i system też nie
<dawid_> wiecie jak naprawić bo gwarancje ma ale w niemczech
<BlessJah> masz na tym dysku jakieś ważne dane?
<dawid_> nie
<BlessJah> to go sfortmatuj
<dawid_> 'ale na samym sprzęcie mi zależy bo drogie teraz strasznie dyski
<dawid_> ale czym
<dawid_> testdiskiem?
<dawid_> czy czym bo system i gparted nie wykrywają go
<BlessJah> czymkolwiek
<BlessJah> wklej gdzieś co ci dmesg wypluwa jak podpinasz dysk
<dawid_> w terminalu wpisać dmesg
<dawid_> ?
<BlessJah> tak
<dawid_> momencik wklejam
<dawid_> http://wklej.to/3Fpi9
<dawid_> no wkleiłem
<BlessJah> próbowałeś pod windowsem montować?
<dawid_> kiedyś tak i albo nie rozpoznano sprzętu albo wgl tylko dźwięk
<BlessJah> szyfrowałeś go?
<BlessJah> to WD MyBook Essentials lub podobny, prawda?
<dawid_> wd elements
<dawid_> 500gb
<dawid_> nie szyfrowałem
<BlessJah> lol, piszą że za długi kabel i spadek napięcia...
<dawid_> nie no bez przesady
<BlessJah> na stronie WD jest jakiś stuff do badania dysków
<BlessJah> ściągnij, przetestuj
<dawid_> ale pod linuchem
<dawid_> w pod wine bedzie sie dało
<dawid_> ?
<BlessJah> lepiej pod windowsem
<BlessJah> czasem sie nie da inaczje
<dawid_> ej ale ja nie lubie windy
<qermit> to nie używaj linuxa
<dawid_> jak nie lubie windy to mam nie używać linuxa???
<dawid_> dziwny jesteś
<dawid_> co mam androida zainstalować?
<dawid_> a może mac?
<dawid_> leci teraz testdiskiem
<dawid_> pokazuje 2199gb
<dawid_> i 2097149 cylindrów
<dawid_> i wszędzie błąd odczytu
<jacekowski> jak kupione w eu to gwarancja jest wazna na terenie calej eu
<Demorion> BeY
<karoles> jacekowski: tak
<dawid_> znacie tanie sklepy z dyskami twardymi?
<dawid_> żeby nie były tak kosmicznie drogie to pewnie bym kupił
<dawid_> ale przy tych cenach to nie za bardzo
<lisu> powitać
<lisu> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<foreste_> czesc
<foreste_> http://osnews.pl/otwarto-zrodlo-gry-programistycznej-colobot/
<sec1983> Witam wszystkich. Mam jedno kluczowe pytanie: czy obecne wersje linuxa (kernel?) obsluguja stare karty GeForce z serii FX (GF 5700FX)? Pytam bo mam takie padlo, chcialbym podarowac rodzicom z zainstalowanym systemem ubuntu a nie wiem czy da sie na tym uruchomic Unity na przyklad...
<julek> obsluguja
<karoles> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<Dreadlish> sec1983: nouveau
<dawid_> jest ktoś
<dawid_> ?
<Dreadlish> nie
<dawid_> jak wyjać dysk zewnętzny z plastikowej obudowy
<Dreadlish> umrzyli
<dawid_> ?
<Dreadlish> wziąć rozwalić obudowę
<Dreadlish> i wyjąć
<dawid_> wd elements se 500gb
<dawid_> bez jaj
<dawid_> nie uszkadzajac obudowy
<ntat> Po co chcesz go wyjmować?
<karoles> wlasnie
<karoles> przypomniales mi
<karoles> ze musze wyslac swoja na gwarancje
<dawid_> bo potrzebuje go podpiąć pod sata
<dawid_> a nie usb
<dawid_> to jak wie ktoś
<dawid_> żadnych śrubek nie ma
<BlessJah> dawid_: możesz stracić gwarancję, lepiej nie kombinuj, tylko zapakuj go w pudełeczko i wyślij do producenta
<dawid_> kupowany w niemczech a paragonu i pudełka juz nie mam
<dawid_> więc nie
<Dreadlish> to i gwarancji
<dawid_> no więc wiecie jak rozebrać
<dawid_> ?
<Dreadlish> nie masz tam żadnej naklejki ze spodu albo nóżek?
<ntat> Może lepiej użyj przejściówki
<dawid_> naklejka jest a nóżki sprawdzałem i pod nimi plastik taki jak po bokach
<dawid_> a naklejka cyba jest zara sprawdze
 * BlessJah uważa że coś tutaj śmierdzi
<ntat> BlessJah, szukam Commodore/Amigi/Spectrum'a/itp. gdyby ktoś chciał wyrzucać na śmietnik. Nie masz może?;)
<Dreadlish> ntat: idź do skrzypiącego - ma c64 chyba ;d
<ntat> Dreadlish, popytam, jak będzie
<dawid_> łściagnąłem naklejke i nóżki i nic
<dawid_> a badsectory fizyczne dA SIE JAKOŚ NAPRAWIĆ OPRÓCZ RELOKACJI?
<Dreadlish> nie.
<dawid_> kurde
<Dreadlish> no co kurde
<Dreadlish> zwalone to zwalone
<Dreadlish> sorry winetou
<dawid_> bo drogie teraz dyski są strasznie
<dawid_> chyba ze znacie jakieś tańsze sklepy
<BlessJah> ntat: amiga 500, stan techniczny: idealny, stan wizualny: idealny, pamięć operacyjna rozszerzona do 1MiB, w zestawie jednostka centralna, zasilacz, myszka (stan: bardzo dobry), dwa joysticki (stan bardzo dobry/dobry, w jednym wymienione sprezyny), podlaczenie do TV przez eurozlacze (w zestawie nieoryginalny kabel), ile dajesz?
<ntat> BlessJah, na kumplu chcesz zarobić?!:P
<BlessJah> ntat: dorzuce 2-3 pudelka dyskietek z grami (w tym 3 oryginały)
<dawid_> znacie tanie sklepy z hdd???
<BlessJah> nie piliśmy razem
<BlessJah> dawid_: google
<ntat> BlessJah, a kiedy będziesz wyrzucał, to się zjawię;) Po Ci będzie zalegało w piwnicy to to:D
<dawid_> wszędzie drogo prawie
<BlessJah> zalegało? brak TV na stancji powstrzymuje mnie przed sciagnieciem pudla tutaj
<BlessJah> drastycznie spadlaby moja produktywnosc :)
<ntat> BlessJah, normalnego kompa nie masz na stancji?
<BlessJah> mam, ale do normalnego kompa amigi nie podepne
<ntat> BlessJah, chodzi mi o to, że po co Ci Amiga, jak masz PC'ta na stancji
<dawid_> znacie sklepy z tanimi hdd
<ntat> dawid_, w biedronce były tanie
<dawid_> w jasne
<dawid_> jasne
<Dreadlish> tanie dyski
<ntat> Nie śmiej się, całkiem tanie zewnętrzne hdd w przyzwoitej cenie
<Dreadlish> kiedy ostatnio wyszedłeś na pole? :D
<dawid_> to sklep dla biedaków
<BlessJah> dawid_: i studentów
<BlessJah> ntat: no i co z tego ze pc?
<ntat> dawid_, to Cię teraz nie rozumiem: <dawid_> znacie sklepy z tanimi hdd
<Dreadlish> tanie hdd
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> kiedy hdd były tanie?
<Dreadlish> 2 lata temu? 3?
<ntat> Poza tym Biedrona sprzedaje firmowe sprzęty
<dawid_> no ale komputerowe w których cały czas sa odpowiednio tanie
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: no ja 2 lata temu za free 40GB dostalem :D
<Dreadlish> tak. i sprzedają wd greeny
<dawid_> a w biuedronie to promocja
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: ja wczoraj 160gb za free i co? :D
<BlessJah> dawid_: sklepy dla biedakow?
<dawid_> 2 tygodnie i już
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: oO, 160GB to ja nawet w pc nie mam
<Dreadlish> 160gb to ja na system mam
<Dreadlish> mam 6-7 lat ;D
<Dreadlish> ma*
<BlessJah> młoda dupa jesteś
<dawid_> no nasz kochany polityk tak kiedyś stwierdził
<BlessJah> rodzice pozwalaja ci na ircach pisać?
<Dreadlish> bidżej
<Dreadlish> ty mnie nie wkurwiaj ;D
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: spoko, jak miałem 6 lat, to też zawsze sobie tą połówkę dodawałem
<BlessJah> sześć i pół brzmiało tak dumnie
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> różnica duża
<Dreadlish> jak między 6l a 6,5l
<BlessJah> jeszcze zależy czego
<Dreadlish> no czego
<Dreadlish> chyba nie soku .-.
<BlessJah> oleju silnikowego
<BlessJah> nie każdy student to m477
<dawid_> właśnie dostałem się do wnętrza dysku
<dawid_> wyjąłem z obudowy znaczy sie
<ntat> widzieliście kejnuty na jutjubie?;)
<dawid_> ej dostałem sie
<BlessJah> dawid_: gratulujemy
<BlessJah> o to chodziło?
<dawid_> nie
<dawid_> sata z[łącza nie widze
<BlessJah> a jesteś pewien, że to złącze tam jest?
<dawid_> jest tylko to małe usb od wd
<BlessJah> a jesteś pewien, że sata tam być powinna?
<ntat> Mówiłem, że przejściówka była by lepszym rozwiązaniem;p
<dawid_> nio niby piszą na forum jakichś zeby rozebrać i spróbować podłączyć pos sata
<BlessJah> ntat: po co ci ta amiga? pc nie masz? tego nawet do internetu nie podepniesz (hm...)
<dawid_> oprócz usb są jakieś 2 grupki pinów
<BlessJah> szukaj u producenta info, co to za piny
<BlessJah> raczej nie sata
<dawid_> 1 grupka 2piny
<ntat> BlessJah, w szkole organizujemy turniej gier retro i aktywną wystawę starych komputerów. Aktywną, tzn. trzeba napisać kilka ciekawych programów, głównie w Basic'u będących odpowiednikami współczesnych programów np. użytkowych:)
<dawid_> a 2 12pin
<dawid_> co to może być
<BlessJah> wszystko
<BlessJah> ntat: meh, dzieciarnia by mi zaraz spsuła
<BlessJah> gimnazjum?
<ntat> Tech. elektroniczne;)
<ntat> Gdzie gimnazjalistów zmuszać do programowania w Basic'u:P
<dawid_> podpiąłęm go teraz pod usb
<BlessJah> znajdź teraz styk masy i zbadaj napięcie na reszcie multimetrem
<ntat> Udało się zdobyć uszkodzonego Spectruma, trzeba go teraz przywrócić do życia:]
<dawid_> jak go naprawić bo mi go ubuntu i gparted nie wykrywają
<BlessJah> ntat: gdzies pod bydgoszcza toto?
<ntat> BlessJah, nie, wielkopolska
<dawid_> programy od producenta są tyklko pod win a pod wine nie działają
<BlessJah> dawid_: no to uzyj win
<dawid_> testdisk go wykrywa
<BlessJah> ntat: a dokladniej?
<dawid_> ale za duzy rozmiar ma o wiele
<ntat> Leszno
<dawid_> nie
<ntat> Idę trochę odpocząć od komputera;)
<BlessJah> dawid_: jak juz wszystko zawiedzie, to uzyj windy
<BlessJah> bbl
<dawid_> wykryło mi dbad sectory a jak miałęm winde to też próbowałęm i to samo sie dzieje
<dawid_> także i winda zawiodłą
<dawid_> różnych programów próbowałęm
<dawid_> testdisk hddregenerator gparted gtablix itp
<dawid_> table rescue
<dawid_> winda też zawiodła
<dawid_> to tyko nowy kupić\
<BlessJah> stary wyrzucasz?
<lisu> jużywał juz ktoś gnome szela na 11.10? troche kurde nieużywalne
<lisu> chodzi jak mucha w smole, choć ciekawe
<Blondyn> hej! :D
<Blondyn> la la la llla la laaaa
<m477_> ;o
<Blondyn> strange sounds from the Blondyn :D
<mati75> lisu: szczerze gs to gówno
<Blondyn> u nas na wsi tez był gs
<marzin> hej ;)
 * mati75 nie mieszka na wsi
<marzin> Da sie ustawic zeby jak jest to wyszukiwanie plikow w tym  unity zeby szukalo tam gdzie trzeba (tj nie w home tylko w calej pozostalej hierarchi od / w dol?)
<lisu> mati75: no koncepcyjnie to nie jest złe, ale wykonanie, koszmar.
<lisu> dobrze ze debianka sobie dd'owałem :)
<m477_> chyba w gore
<marzin> wogole to chyba bug
<marzin> jak dla mnie
<marzin> ze szuka w katalogu uzytkownika
<Blondyn> nie bluźnić mi tu
<m477_> przepraszam
<marzin> no wiec da sie jakos to skonfigurowac normalnie?
<Blondyn> do marzin*
<marzin> ale nie bluznie
<Blondyn> ja takie rzeczy konfiguruje przez alt +f2 catfish ale ja mam xfce :F
<marzin> Blondyn: catfish sie wiesza :)
<marzin> przy prostym wyszukiwnaiu
<lisu> Blondyn: poprawka takie rzeczy to alt+ f2 xkill i rusza się myszą do złapania odpowiedniego hasha... później się klika LPM
<marzin> wiem bo probowalem
<marzin> wogole to
<marzin> ja nie rozumiem po co szukac w /home/
<marzin> przeciez chyba wiem jakie pliki mam w home
<marzin> a ja chce znalezc jedna pierdolke
<marzin> w /
<karoles> find ?
<marzin> tzn nie wiem dokladnie gdzie to ubuntu walnelo
<marzin> karoles: hmm
<marzin> tylko ze to nie debian
<marzin> jakbym np robil na nie wiem Arche
<karoles> i co z tego?
<marzin> to bym uzyl find
<karoles> a co na ubuntu find inaczej dziala czy co?
<marzin> ehh
<marzin> dziala tak samo
<marzin> ale to ubuntu
<karoles> i?
<Blondyn> :D
<karoles> weź mi ktoś wytłumacz bo nie wiem czy mam się czuć debilem.
<marzin> dobra znalazlem :)
<marzin> findem
<marzin> ale kac moralny pozostal
<Blondyn> deb .... ?
<marzin> deb mozna na 2 sposoby rozwinac;) mam nadzieje ze nie masz na mysli tego nie-linuxowego
<marzin> znacie dowcip o Ubuntu Unity?
<karoles> marzin: weź wytłumacz
<marzin> na przykladzie]
<marzin> mam np Quake II
<marzin> i sobie wpisalem cheata
<karoles> mi chodzi o find.
<marzin> i sobie morduje stworki
<marzin> a tu bec nie dziala cheat
<marzin> to co z tego ze mozna sobie mordowac bez cheata
<marzin> jak ja chce z cheatem
<marzin> a GUI to tkai cheat
<karoles> ...
<marzin> dobra, to lece :)
<Blondyn> myślałem że beze mnie macie smutno :D
<Blondyn> czy jest jakaś w miarę stabilna przeglądarka int za wyjątkiem konsolowej?
<karoles> Iceweasel sie wykrzacza; S
<ntat> U mnie Iceweasel działa poprawnie
<Blondyn> mam chrominium ale sie boje :D
<karoles> ntat: u mnie czasem zawiesza sie :<.
<Blondyn> mama małpęmorską ale tez mi się wyłącza sama
<ntat> Midori
<karoles> małpemorska?
<karoles> seamonkey?
<Blondyn> tak midori wyłącza mi się sama to jakaś plaga :(
<ntat> Blondyn, to chyba problemu musisz szukać gdzie indziej, bo to nie wina przeglądarek raczej
<Blondyn> pewni java albo flash sic ... ale z firefoxem jest ok
<ntat>  Zobacz Operę albo IE przez Wine:P
<Blondyn> nie jst tak że jest tragedia z tym wyłączaniem zwyczajnie od czasu do czasu podczas intensywnej pracy wyłączy się i koniec heh mało komfortowe to
<ntat> To ja pod Vistą mam tak, że jak cokolwiek Mozilli włączę (Firefox'a lub Thynderbird'a), to zużycie procka wskakuje na 100% i włącza się wiatrak w laptopie na maksymalne obroty.
<ntat> *Thunder...
<Blondyn> pewnei specjalnie jakieś chamstwo dodali zeby się zamulał w systemie
<ntat> Od paru dobrych wersji tych programów tak się dzieje
<ntat> W procesach widać, że to te właśnie programy zużywają tyle mocy obliczeniowej
<Blondyn> na bank mocro$oft coś dodał bo co im będzie jakieś fire nie wadomo co podskakiwać ludzie mają być zombie i słuchać tylko ich
<ntat> No tak, to mamy motyw:D
<Blondyn> a co byś zrobił bedać na 2 miejscu pod wzgeldem bogactwa na planecie ziemia ? :D
<karoles> kupe.
<karoles> i podtarł sie kasa ; D.
<karoles> Albo
<karoles> jakos zatrzasl gielda i bankami
<karoles> zeby poupadały.
<Blondyn> nie nie to jakiś koleś wynajety by cie podcierał kasą :D
<ntat> Dobra, powoli trzeba iść spać, jutro do roboty:] Miłej nocy!
<Blondyn> jest tak jestes bogaty masz swój zamkniety kod a ktoś każe ci żęby ludzie mieli wybór co robisz ? A dzwonisz do baraka i prosisz o acta B: z nerwów kupujesz najnowszego bentleja i każesz go  rozbić  o drzewo C: umieszczasz jak zwykle mały utrudniający sprawę kodzik maskując go jako bug ? :D
<Blondyn> userzy zaczynają marudzić to wypuszczasz łatke i jest ok, nikt sie nei kapnie IE jest najlepsze inne są złe zamulajace :D i wszyscy są happy :D
<karoles> >>w ogole po chuj im te IE?
<qermit> karoles: do rana papa
<Blondyn> no jak to do lansu przeca :D
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-04
<DaZ> bo są takie szybsze :c
<Wizard> Cześć.
<sysek> siema Wizard!
<Wizard> Cześć, sysek.
<Wizard> O jak mi się nic nie chce od rana ;P
<Wizard> Nawet wstać mi się nie chciało.
<sysek> nie tylko Tobie ;)
<DeXTeD> Ja spałem ile się dało... i spóźniłem się do pracy prawie 20 min bo po drodze trafiłem na kombinację pojazdów nie do wyprzedzenia: koparka + tir + L
<Wizard> Heh, L jeżdżą zgodnie z przepisami, piracie :>
<DeXTeD> Rozumie, że zgodnie z przepisami ale momentami myślałem, że będę musiał 1 wrzucić :P
<DeXTeD> średnia prędkość: 25km/h
<Wizard> Cóż.
<bastetmilo> cześć
<DeXTeD> Cześć
<bastetmilo> niema to jak zaczac dzien od wymiany maili z exbossem
<bastetmilo> po ktorej mam ochotemu przywalic
<sysek> L/
<sysek> :/
<Wizard> bastetmilo: :/
<Wizard> Ja zaraz usnę.
<bastetmilo> haha, a ja nadal w lozku leze i moge isc dalej spac
<Wizard> :/
<sysek> ;)
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: to na co czekasz
<sysek> jednak nic nie rozumiem :(
<gjm> \o
<Wizard> Cześć gjm.
<Wizard> Żyje ktoś?
<gjm> Żyje.
<Wizard> A już zapomniałem co chciałem.
<Wizard> Mogłem od razu pytać :D
<Wizard> Coś o Unity.
<gjm> A to i tak byś się nie dowiedział.
<bastetmilo> Chyba mało kto juz ma tu Unity :>
<bastetmilo> ale mi się nie chce :(
<Dreadlish> Unity :/
<Dreadlish> tak bardzo distro-locked się zrobiło
 * kklimonda_ sądzi, że mało kogo z "targetu ubuntu" w obchodzi pojęcie dystrybucji
<Wizard> kklimonda_: Zgadzam się.
<gjm> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/02/11_23_38_2013-03-02_1366x768_scrot.png
<gjm> <haker>
<kklimonda_> super, masz terminal ;)
<gjm> kklimonda_: E, nie. Spójrz w lewy górny róg.
<Wizard> Ma też przeglądarkę :o
<gjm> O kurdę, wydało się :/
<Wizard> Może to lynx ;)
<gjm> "- Mozilla Firefox"
<Wizard> Ah :/
<Wizard> Mozarella
<gjm> Parmezan.
<kklimonda_> gjm: ah, fajna dziura ale już dawno załatałem wszędzie :(
<kklimonda_> Apple pewnie jeszcze będzie łatał parę tygodni
<shpaq> ~/23
<kklimonda_> ~/25
<shpaq> co masz w 25 okienku? [;
<Drathir> bry...
<kklimonda_> a to było okienko? myślałem że wpisujemy losowe znaki ;)
<shpaq> wcale nie losowe ;)
<kichawa> losowe a jednak takie powtarzalne O_o
<Drathir> gjm: ustawione masz sudo bez hasla usera? O.o
<gjm> Drathir: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/04/16_25_17_2013-03-04_1366x768_scrot.png
<Drathir> gjm: to ja siedze na  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<gjm> To standard.
<Drathir> gjm: nom osobiscie jednak wole tak na wszelki w zablokowac haslem przypadkowe komendy na roota, btw fajne tlo - tapeta...
<gjm> Wpisujesz "przypadkowe komendy"?
<Drathir> przypadkowe w sensie np  wystarczy o jedna strzalke za duzo jak sie cos z histori bierze i moze byc ala... takich calkiem przypadkowych nie wiedzac co robia staram sie unikac ewentualnie jesli sie nie da to na virtualce testowac...
<kichawa> gjm: sam robiles gradient?
<gjm> Nie, to jakaś paczka z dA chyba była.
<Drathir> jak do tej pory z tego co widzialem moim zdaniem nie wymyslili nic ladniejszego kolorystycznie od ciemnego fioletu bodajze chyba z 10.04 tam theme bylo swietne...
<LeniOO> bry
<LeniOO> kupiłem sobie kartę graficzną Radeon HD6770, bo wcześniej miałem tylko zintegrowaną, też od ATI. No i mój problem w tym że nie mogę ustalić wyższej rozdzielczości niż 1600x1200
<LeniOO> a mam monitor HD
<Dreadlish> masz catalysta?
<LeniOO> myślałem że to zintegrowana karta ATI mnie blokowała, dlatego kupiłem Radeona HD 6770, ale tu dalej nic
<LeniOO> tak mam
<LeniOO> w ATI Catalyst Control Center chciałem zmienić
<LeniOO> ale tam max to dalej 1600x1200
<Dreadlish> sprawdź w xrandrze jakie twój monitor obsługuje
<LeniOO> co wpisać? po prostu "xrandr" ?
<Dreadlish> i monitor podpinasz przez hdmi, tak?
<LeniOO> nie, monitor przez VGA :P nie kupiłem kabla HD :P ale mi zależy na 1680x1050 :P
<LeniOO> ale VGA powinno 1680x1050 obsużyć
<LeniOO> obsłużyć*
<Dreadlish> wg której specyfikacji?
<LeniOO> na wiki wyczytałem :P
<LeniOO> czyli to problem z kablem?
<Dreadlish> wiesz, karty graficzne czasami specjalnie ograniczają
<Dreadlish> więc: tak.
<LeniOO> no możliwe, bo na tym radeonie w ogóle nie ma wyjścia na vga
<LeniOO> muszę z przejściówką DVI > VGA lecieć
<LeniOO> dobra, to zamówię nowy kabelek, jeszcze wytrzymam z 1440x900 przez parę dni :P
<jacekowski> VGA jest analogowe i obsluzy nawet milion*milion
<jacekowski> LeniOO: 1600x1200 to jest HD
<jacekowski> 4:3 HD
<LeniOO> no, a mi potrzeba 16:10
<LeniOO> max w ATI Catalyst to 1440x900 czy jakoś tak
<jacekowski> co to za monitor
<LeniOO> Samsung Syncmaster 22", zalecana rozdziałka to 1680x1050@60
<jacekowski> dokladnie model
<LeniOO> 225bw
<LeniOO> tak mam napisane :P
<LeniOO> SyncMaster 225bw
<jacekowski> 1680x1050 powinien miec
<jacekowski> czyli
<jacekowski> Modeline "1680x1050_60.00" 147.14 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087 -HSync +Vsync
<jacekowski> dopisz takie cos do xorga
<LeniOO> gdzie on się teraz znajduje? ostatni raz xorga używałem parę lat temu :)
<jacekowski> tam gdzie zawsze
<jacekowski> tylko recznie trzeba zrobic plik konfiguracyjny najpierw
<Dreadlish> ech
<LeniOO> aha
<Dreadlish> i po co ktoś xorg.conf likwidował
<LeniOO> czyli mam utworzyć /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> Xorg -configure odpal z konsoli jako root
<jacekowski> to ci plik stworzy
<jacekowski> skopiujesz go do /etc/X11
<jacekowski> i dodasz to modeline
<LeniOO> http://pastebin.com/Q5h96Fbn w którym miejscu wkleić ten Modeline?
<jacekowski> w Monitor
<jacekowski> i Option      "PreferredMode" "1440x900" wywal
<LeniOO> ok, modeline dodane, preferred mode wywalone, xorg zapisany, czas na restart :)
<jacekowski> pokaz loga zreszta
<jacekowski> z xorga
<LeniOO> skąd?
<jacekowski> bo az dziwne ze nie wykrywa prawidlowo
<LeniOO> powiedz mi jak :)
<jacekowski>  /var/log/
<LeniOO> http://pastebin.com/TbQ2U6RX
<jacekowski> [    16.094] (II) fglrx(0):  Display0: Failed to get EDID information.
<jacekowski> jakis lewy kabel chyba masz
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> z połową pinów.
<LeniOO> mam VGA i do tego przejściówkę DVI na VGA, bo bezpośrednio VGA nie podepnę pod tę kartę
<Dreadlish> tu nie o to chodzi
<Dreadlish> tylko są kable vga i kable vga
<Dreadlish> pełne, z dpmsem i resztą
<jacekowski> po restarcie powinien zadzialac
<Dreadlish> i dupne, bez połowy pinów i czasami siejące
<LeniOO> dobra, próbujemy
<LeniOO> kupa, trza będzie kupić kabla :P
<LeniOO> lepiej DVI niż VGA, prawda? czy to bez różnicy?
<Dreadlish> dvi jest cyfrowe
<Dreadlish> vga analog
<Dreadlish> jak nie dają vga, tylko dvi, to mówi samo za siebie :f
<LeniOO> no tak :P
<asdx> jak zrobić partycje instalując ubuntu 12.10, aby mieć wspólne pliki z zainstalowanym win7?
<sysek> no ladnie, ubuntu tworzy wlasny serwer graficzny (?)
<bastetmilo> ale to nie jest jakas nowosc
<bastetmilo> oni juz chyba ze 2 lata temu o tym bąkali
<sysek> dla mnie nowosc
<sysek> oo, tak ?
<BlessJah> wayland?
<BlessJah> wlasnie, musze stestowac, rok temu mowili mi ze za rok moze bedzie uzywalne
<sysek> nie, mir
<kklimonda_> no tworzą
<kklimonda_> przynamniej tak wynika ze specyfikacji
<kklimonda_> ma to sens biorąc pod uwagę ich plany dotyczące tabletów etc.
<kklimonda_> a to nie jest tak strasznie skomplikowane - wayland to tylko 12k LOC
<kklimonda_> zobaczymy co im z tego wyjdzie
<kklimonda_> jest duża szansa, że to zabije wszystkie pochodne
<kklimonda_> Xubuntu, Kubuntu etc.
<sysek> kklimonda_, e tam, nic im sie nie stanie
<sysek> moze to i lepeij
<kklimonda_> sysek: Canonical będzie mniej energii wkładał w Xy
<kklimonda_> sysek: nie będą pracować nad waylandem pewnie
<sysek> cholera go wie
<kklimonda_> więc może się okazać, że łatwiej będzie Kubuntu zbudować na bazie Debiana Testing niż ubuntu
<sysek> moze bedzie jakis rozlam
<sysek> moim zdaniem dobrze, ze canonical ciagnie unity
<sysek> stworzy w koncu cos wlasnego
<kklimonda_> mhm, mają wizję i jeżeli Mir jest im potrzebny do jej realizacji, to nie będę się czepiał, że przestają być dystrybucją Linuksa komponent po komponencie
<kklimonda_> mam tylko nadzieję, że będą wspópracować z GNOME/Red Had nad ich implementacją app bundles
<dwe11er> kklimonda_: sterowników od zera nie napiszą
<kklimonda_> dwe11er: sterowniki będą te same co dla Wayland
<dwe11er> jak dla mnie canonical powinno pójść w stronę androida i puścić wszystko na fbdev z pominięciem xorga i reszty
<dwe11er> a dobra
<dwe11er> widzę że to właśnie to o co mi chodziło ;o
<kklimonda_> dwe11er: głównym powodem dla którego Mir piszą jest chyba to, że chcą mieć na androidzie i "linuksie" taki sam stack gdzie się da
<kklimonda_> dwe11er: głównym powodem dla którego Mir piszą jest chyba to, że chcą mieć na androidzie i "linuksie" taki sam stack gdzie się da
<kklimonda_> erm
<kklimonda_> złe okno, ech
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-05
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<sysek> czesc bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> hej sysek
<sysek> jak tu znalezc prace w swoim zawodzie
<bastetmilo> a jaki masz zawod?
<sysek> technik informatyk
<DaZ> bez szans
<DaZ> :v
<sysek> no w tym kraju bez szanas, min 25 lat i 30 lat doswiadczenia
<DaZ> maks 25 :c
<kkszysiu_work> I dlugie nogi
<kkszysiu_work> I miseczka conajmniej C75
<sysek> ta
<sysek> a zeby znalezc prace za granica tez trzeba miec doswiadczenie :/
<DaZ> no to płać za staż, czy coś <:
<sysek> ja mam placic ?
<bastetmilo> no a jak
<bastetmilo> albo mozesz isc na bezplatne praktyki
<DaZ> o bezplatne to sie walczy <:
<kichawa> DaZ: 20 osob na miejsce czy jakos tak
<kkszysiu_work> Tak?
<sysek> nie moge sie polaczyc z serwer mysql :(
<kichawa> sysek: wylacz i wlacz komputer :D
<sysek> pf :P
<mark__> cześć!
<mark__> utknąłem z moim apt'em
<mark__> nie mogę instalować żadnych pakietów, ponieważ cały czas dostaje błędy związane z exim4
<mark__> dpkg -r exim4-base nie dziala, poniewaz mowi bym przeinstalowal exim4-base
<mark__> kiedy probuje przeinstalowywac uzywajac: apt-get install --reinstall exim4-base
<mark__> dostaje błąd przetwarzania: /var/cache/apt/archives/exim4-base_4.76-3ubuntu3.1_amd64.deb
<kichawa> update zrobiles?
<mark__> jasne
<kichawa> upgrade tez?
<mark__> tak, robie upgrade. W nim rowniez dostaje bledy na temat exim4 ale pozostale pakiety wydaja sie byc instalowane
<mark__> konczy sie "Wystapily bledy podczas przetwarzania": exim4-base i x11-common
<kichawa> mark__: zrob check'a
<kichawa> i moze autocleana
<mark__> apt-get check?
<kichawa> tak
<mark__> apt-get check nie zwraca zadnych bledow
<kichawa> autoclean?
<kichawa> i pozniej update i upgrade
<mark__> w upgradzie jest jeden pakiet to zupgradowania: x11-common
<mark__> nie przechodzi procesu poniewaz pojawiaja sie bledy w /var/cache/apt/archives/exim4-base_4.76-3ubuntu3.1_amd64.deb
<kichawa> mark__: no to clean i update
<mark__> apt-get clean zrobiony, nic nie zwrocil
<mark__> apt-get update po prostu przelatuje przez repo i zwraca "Gotowe"
<kklimonda_> mark__: próbowałeś skasować /var/cache/apt/archives/exim4-base_4.76-3ubuntu3.1_amd64.deb ręcznie?
<mark__> tak, usuwanie tego pakietu recznie nic nie daje, przy nastepnym update albo install pakiet jest pobierany na nowo i dalej sa bledy
<kklimonda_> mark__: to wklej gdzieś cały błąd
<kklimonda_> i zmień mirror, może ten jest walnięty
<mark__> przy instalacji postgresql-contrib-9.2 http://wklej.org/id/972969/
<kklimonda_> skasuj /var/lib/dpkg/info/exim-base.{post,pre}*
<kichawa> lol
<kichawa> ja bym zmienil mirror na jakis najbardziej oficjalny
<kichawa> i odswiezyl repo
<kklimonda_> to jest błąd/problem w skrypcie postrm
<kklimonda_> więc niezależnie od tego skąd będzie paczka, to i tak się nie zaktualizuje/skasuje
<kklimonda_> bo będzie rzucało błędem ciągle
<kklimonda_> (najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest przejrzeć skrypt, i zobaczyć na czym się wywala)
<kichawa> w ubu fail w paczce, niemozliwe :<
<Drathir> bry...
<gjm> \o
<Reme> potrzebuję pomocy z instalacją bumblebee, właśnie musiałem 3 razy przeinstalować ubuntu, dalej bez skutku. Instrukcje na oficjalnej stronie bumblebee-project.org nie dają skutku
<Reme> acha i witam tak w ogóle
<ftpd> A jakieś konkrety?
<ftpd> Bo 'nie działa' to nieco za mało.
<ftpd> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable
<ftpd> sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia linux-headers-generic
<ftpd> I tyle.
<Reme> wszystkie instrukcje wklejam tak jak pisze, nie jestem specem ale postaram sie: w terminalu w czasie instalacji usuwa X'y i instaluje te pliki z nvidii (bumblebee-nvidia np.). Po restarcie mam czarne tło, nie ładuje sie ekran logowania
<ftpd> A co w logach?
<Reme> da się to sprawdzić z poziomu win7?
<Reme> za każdym razem jak koncze instalacje bumblebee musze przeinstalowac ubuntu, bo niestety nic nie mogę zrobić
<Reme> wiem, że się da, bo kiedyś już wszystko poustawiałem, ale oczywiście reinstalacja gruba cos mi popsuła w montowaniu napędów i z niecierpliwości zrobiłem format
<gjm> Danych z ext4 chyba nie podejrzysz.
<Reme> system ciągle jest, tylko niestety nie ma obrazu
<gjm> Wystarczy że zainstalujesz Xy :)
<Reme> ale wtedy bumblebee dalej nie bedzie dzialal, ech
<Reme> @gjm: jak zainstalowac Xy? tak z powloki?
<kklimonda_> nie ma powodu, żeby instalacja bumblebee kasowała Xy
<kklimonda_> jaką masz wersję ubuntu?
<Reme> 12.04, zawsze staram sie o LTS
<Reme> 64bit*
<Reme> podczas instalacji zwrócilem uwage, że kasowało Xy
<kklimonda_> zwróciłeś uwagę, że ci kasuje Xy i nie przerwałeś instalacji.. ech
<Reme> może nie powinienem wpisywać tego: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ?
<shpaq> a to bez X jest jakiś problem?
<kklimonda_> Reme: a masz wersję 11.04 albo niżej?
<Reme> nie jestem ekspertem, zrozumialem to tak, że zamiast X'ów będzie korzystać z pakietów bumblebee-nvidia
<Reme> 12.04 64bit
<Reme> pobierałem z ubuntu.com
<kklimonda_> Reme: no to nie umiesz czytać ze zrozumieniem instrukcji "If you are on Ubuntu 11.04 or older and want newer drivers"
<gjm> Ten pakiet to chyba sterownik.
<kklimonda_> na 12.04 dodajesz tylko pierwsze repozytorium
<Reme> widziałem ten przypis, myślałem po prostu, że tak są aktualniejsze sterowniki
<kklimonda_> no ale jest napisane, żeby to zrobić tylko jak masz 11.04
<gjm> Myślał indyk…
<kklimonda_> przeinstaluj system
<kklimonda_> skoro i tak już go raz instalowałeś od zera
<kklimonda_> to będzie to szybsze niż wyczyszczenie tego co zrobiłeś :)
<kklimonda_> potem dodaj samo repozytorium bumblebee/stable
<Reme> ok, wrócę później z nowym. dzięki bardzo
<kklimonda_> zrób apt-get update, apt-get install [pakiety] i jak chce ci coś skasować to wróć i przeklej
<Reme> ok
<Reme> ok jestem na nowym ubuntu
<Reme> wróce za godzine
<Dreadlish> anybody cares about it? ;D
<shpaq> to się nazywa długi rev
<Killos> Ìû
<Reme> ok jestem, nie wiem czy ktoś pamięta mój problem z bumblebee
<Reme> postepowanie zgodnie z instrukcją na http://bumblebee-project.org/ kasuje mi Xy
<Drathir> O.o m477 ^^
<Drathir> Reme: moze kasuje i zmodyfikowane wrzuca czy nie?
<Reme> kasuje przy instalacji bumblebee
<Reme> wpisujac sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia linux-headers-generic
<Reme> Następujące pakiety zostaną USUNIĘTE: (i tutaj mnóstwo pakietów typu xserver*)
<Reme> doprowadziło mnie to do reinstalacji ubuntu (12.04 x64) już 4 razy dzisiaj. uprzedzając pytania:  dodając repozytorium ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates nic nie zmienia, próbowałem tak i tak
<Drathir> jajko Ci powinno  usunac bo zmodyfikane jest o ile dobre pamietam...
<Drathir> jak mozesz to daj loga z tego co wystietja na jakis serwis pastebin lub podobne wklej...
<Reme> ale żeby dać loga musze zainstalować, czyli znowu będzie format po restarcie
<Drathir> Reme: optimus i tak sie lepiej ma niz kiedys z tego co pamietam...
<Drathir> nie nie
<Reme> już mi działał wcześniej tylko nie pamietam jak sobie z tym poradzilem, to bylo pol roku temu
<Reme> nie wiem czy nie korzystalem z jakiegos switcheroo czasem
<Drathir> nie musisz instalowac daj w nowej konsoli apt-get search wgetpaste
<Reme> E: Nieprawidłowa operacja search
<Drathir> nie musisz instalowac daj w nowej konsoli apt-cache search wgetpaste
<Drathir> sry
<Reme> ok juz
<Reme> nic nie wyskoczylo
<Drathir> troche sie odzwyczailem od apta hrhr
<Drathir> ok to apt-cache search paste
<Reme> zainstalowac to przez synaptica?
<Drathir> synaptic tez nie znajdzie po prostu w repo na ubu akurat tego nie ma...
<Reme> teraz wyskoczylo ale troche tego jest
<Drathir> ale jakis serwis napewno jest dostepny pierwsze 3 jakie sa?
<Reme> może wychwycić cos z grep?
<kklimonda_> Reme: no ale miałeś nie dodawać dodatkowo repozytorium tego drugiego
<kklimonda_> Reme: możesz przekleić listę z terminala na pastebin.com
<Reme> nie dodalem jeszcze
<Reme> http://pastebin.com/cBgk8kSe
<Drathir> btw powinno byc dostepne pastebinit z tego co na launchpadzie widze...
<kklimonda_> Reme: przeklej listę pakietów jakie chce ci skasować, a nie wynik search
<Reme> jest
<Reme> http://pastebin.com/BqQdNVmT
<kklimonda_> Reme: to jest czysta instalacja 12.04?
<Reme> tak
<Drathir> to mozesz sobie na przyszlosc pastebinit uzywac po komendzie dajesz spacje i |pastebinit
<Reme> zrobilem tylko aktualizacje systemu, repo tez sa systemowe. podczas instalacji zaznaczylem zeby pobralo aktualizacje
<kklimonda_> mhm
<Drathir> btw bez urazy ale co kurczaki Ci z ubu z tymi pakietami porobili?
<kklimonda_> Drathir: stack Xowy z quantala w precise, aby mieć wsparcie dla nowszego sprzętu
<Drathir> kklimonda_: aha... masakrycznie to wyglada tak na marginesie hrhr
<Reme> ubuntu pobieralem z ubuntu.com wersja 12.04.2 x64
<kklimonda_> Drathir: to nie ma wyglądać
<kklimonda_> Drathir: tylko działać ;)
<kklimonda_> Reme: spróbuj zainstalować xserver-xorg-lts-precise
<Reme> a może po prostu pobrac ten cały polski remix? i znowu re-install, ech
<kklimonda_> przeklej co będzie kasował, i co doinstaluje
<Reme> ok
<Drathir> :p
<kklimonda_> ale powinno przywrócić graficzny stack z precise, którego najwyraźniej bumblebee wymaga
<kklimonda_> ech
<Reme> http://pastebin.com/zRhcfY04
<Drathir> ale z tego co instaluje powinno chodzic xserwer jest i stery mesy czyli x-y powinny wstac na pierwszy rzut oka...
<Reme> kontynuować?
<kklimonda_> Reme: tak
<kklimonda_> po tym zrób restart, i zobacz czy system wstanie
 * kklimonda_ nigdy nie robił rollbacka takiego
<Reme> ale bumblebee jeszcze nie instalowalem, rozumiem ze dobrze?
<kklimonda_> tak, dobrze
<Reme> ok
<kklimonda_> najpierw trzeba system doprowadzić do stanu jakiego bumblebee oczekuje
<Reme> najwyzej spotkamy sie za chwile na win7
<kklimonda_> Reme: jeżeli to nie pójdzie, to zassaj obraz z 12.04.1
<kklimonda_> bo tam nie ma nowej wersji Xów
<Reme> ok
<kklimonda_> Drathir: powinny
<kklimonda_> Drathir: ech ;)
<Drathir> chwila prawdy hrhr
<Reme> ok jestem, system działa
<Reme> to teraz spróbować bumblebee?
<kklimonda_> tak
<Reme> przy okazji, na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Installation pisze: When in doubt, just install it o tych dodatkowych repo
<Drathir> a sprawdzales z ciekaosci teraz apt-get update i apt-get upgrade?
<Reme> ale ok, zainstaluje bez
<Reme> nie
<Reme> update & upgrade nic nie zmienia
<Drathir> Reme: czyli ok
<Drathir> i jak tam instaluje?
<Reme> już
<Drathir> z tego co pamietam ja na ubu jak korzystalem to na repo xorg edge jechalem
<Reme> tuta jest log z instalacji, zobaczymy czy wroce: http://pastebin.com/1VXT2V3y
<Drathir> czyli chwila prawdy?
<Reme> tak
<Drathir> ale lipa troche ze nie maja dowiazan do bibliotek 64 bitowych...
<Reme> ok wróciłem, tyle że w systemie dalej nie ma sterowników własnościowych
<Reme> ostatnio jak instalowałem to od razu ze świeżym systemem miałem własnościowe, i to bylo przy 12.04 x64
<Reme> ostatnio tzn pół roku temu
<Drathir> powinnt byc te nvidia-current (295.40-0ubuntu1.2)
<Reme> niby sa zainstalowane ale jak wchodze w dodatkowe sterowniki to pisze ze system nie korzysta z dodatkowych sterownikow
<kklimonda_> wrzuć gdzieś /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Drathir> a zobacz tez tutaj wpisz glxinfo
<Reme> rozumiem, że muszę zainstalować mesa-utils?
<Reme> http://pastebin.com/BBPxMeJq
<Reme> E: Nie udało się uzyskać blokady /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Zasoby chwilowo niedostępne) - przy próbie inst. mesa-utils
<Drathir> czyli cos apta uzywa...
<Drathir> ciekawe hmmm
<Quintasan> Reme: ps aux | grep dpkg
<Quintasan> ps aux | grep apt
<Quintasan> masz jakieś procesy?
<Reme> mzbro     2950  0.0  0.0  14824   924 pts/0    S+   17:20   0:00 grep --color=auto dpkg
<Reme> mzbro     2501  0.0  0.0   4400   612 ?        S    17:11   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/synaptic-pkexec
<Reme> root      2502  0.4  2.4 526932 92880 ?        Sl   17:11   0:02 /usr/sbin/synaptic
<Reme> mzbro     2952  0.0  0.0  14828   924 pts/0    S+   17:21   0:00 grep --color=auto apt
<Quintasan> a to drugie?
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> Reme: Co instalowałeś?
<Reme> nic
<Quintasan> dobra
<Quintasan> uwaga
<Reme> próbowałem mesa-utils ale nie dało się
<Quintasan> sudo kill -S 2501 2502
<Quintasan> pfu
<Quintasan> sudo kill -S KILL 2501 2502
<Reme> ERROR: unknown signal name "S".
<Drathir> sudo kill -9 2501 2502
<Reme> jesli chodzilo o zamkniecie synaptica to juz zrobilem
<Drathir> to taie ala ale jak nic nie instaluje to nic nie bedze
<Drathir> ok
<Reme> sprawdzalem tylko w synapticu nvidia current, jak zamknalem to juz nie ma tych procesow 2501 i 2502
<Drathir> btw co do loga na moje oko obraz idzie teraz z karty intela...
<Reme> pewnie tak, bo świecą sie niebieskie lampki przy notebooku (biale dla nvidii)
<Drathir> Reme: a juz myslalem ze cos sie dobiera do instalacji pakietow jakichs poczatkowo hrhr
<Reme> nie, nic z tych rzeczy
<Drathir> to zainstaluj mesa-utils i wlacz glxgears zobaczymy czy odpali z automatu dedyka...
<Drathir> chyba ze jeszcze nie maja zaimplementowane z automatu i trzeba switchnac recznie...
<Reme> 59.691 FPS to nie jest dedyk na 100%
<Drathir> niekoniecznie jak masz vsynca to zapewne max 60 wyciagnie...
<Reme> jak się włączy dedyk to będę widział, zapalą się białe lampki zamiast niebieskich (chyba sprzętowo zintegrowane)
<Drathir> w sensie jak masz vsync na force on ustawione to nie pokaze Ci wiecej niz odswiezanie ekranu...
<Reme> wcześniej też tak miałem, chociaż tak jak mówię, specmistrzem nie jestem
<Reme> acha
<Drathir> a to w takim razie optirun firefox
<Drathir> albo optirun glxgears
<Drathir> oby dym nie poszedl :p
<Reme> [ 1503.957632] [ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: You need to change the ConnectedMonitor setting in /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nvidia to CRT-0
<Reme> to mi wyglada znajomo, chwila
<Drathir> a to nie jest zle jak sa bledy to jest ok... gorzej gdyby nie bylo... :p
<Reme> ok działa jest 852.437 FPS
<Drathir> jak nie ma nic z poufnych danych to pokaz configa z errora jak mozesz jestem ciekaw
<Reme> tylko dalej nie ma tych własnościowych, czy to jakiś problem?
<Reme> świeży system, tu nic nie ma
<Reme> Drathir: jak?
<Drathir> cat /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nvidia |pastebinit
<Reme> O.o teraz pojawiły się dostępne własnościowe, sa 4, to jakaś różnica które wybiore?
<Drathir> hrhr wlaczyl sie dedyk to wykrylo :p
<Reme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5588175/
<Reme> jest nvidia-current [rekomendowany - i ten lubie], nvidia-current-updates i jakieś 2 experimentale/beta 304 i 310
<Quintasan> moment
<Quintasan> Reme: Co Ty chcesz zrobić
<Quintasan> ??
<Reme> włączyć własnościowy sterownik, ten rekomendowany
<Reme> już go kiedyś używałem, to źle?
<Quintasan> Nie mówię, że źle ale widzę, że chcesz bumblebee użyć
<Reme> bumblebee już wydaje się działa
<Quintasan> Reme: cat /proc/acpi/bbswitch
<Reme> 0000:01:00.0 OFF
<Quintasan> optirun glxspheres
<Quintasan> nie wyłączaj i pokaż cat /proc/acpi/bbswitch
<Drathir> Reme: ja bym bral 310 ale czy kompatybilne nie mam pojecia....
<Quintasan> 310 są experimental
<Quintasan> problem z jockeyem graficznym polega że nie pokazuje nazwy całej
<Reme> OpenGL Renderer: GeForce GT 325M/PCIe/SSE2 i przy tym jest 100.343037 frames/sec - 111.982829 Mpixels/sec
<Quintasan> dobra
<Quintasan> to nie wyłączaj i zobacz w drugiej konsoli co cat /proc/acpi/bbswitch   zwraca
 * Drathir lubi experimental hrhr
<Reme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5588197/
<Quintasan> doskonale
<Quintasan> Reme: To teraz po co Ci sterownik własnościowy?
<Quintasan> Reme: Masz nouveau teraz?
<Reme> nie wiem, wiem, że mam plik xorg.conf.nouveau
<Quintasan> /etc/bumblebee/ ma mieć trzy pliki
<Quintasan> bumblebee.conf
<Reme> no i ma
<Quintasan> xorg.conf.nouveau i xorg.conf.nvidia
<Reme> są wszystkie 3
<Quintasan> dobrze
<Quintasan> Reme: Masz panel sterowania nvidii?
<Reme> chyba nie
<Quintasan> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<Reme> a przynajmniej nie instalowałe
<Reme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5588201/
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<Reme> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5588205/
<Quintasan> O_O
<Quintasan> what the
<Quintasan> Reme: Jak działa to zostaw
<Quintasan> Masz dwa sterowniki zainstalowane i któryś z nich działa
<Quintasan> obstawiam że to nvidia-current
<Quintasan> Jak działa to nie ruszaj
<Quintasan> :P
<Reme> hmm, ok :P
<Drathir> Quintasan: powinienes miec racje a dwa zapewne dlatego ze normalnie intel smiga a z bumblebee nvidia sie zapewne zalacza...
<Quintasan> Drathir: nie, on ma dwie wersje sterownika nvidii
<Quintasan>  nvidia-experimental-310                   310.14-0ubuntu0.3
<Quintasan> nvidia-current                            295.40-0ubuntu1.2
<Quintasan> sup
<Reme> może są niektywne?
<Drathir> ogolnie fajnie ze dziala, ladnie devy do przodu projekt ruszyli...
<Quintasan> hmm
<Reme> jak wchodzę w dodatkowe sterowniki (przez unity) to są tam 4 sterowniki ale pisze że są wyłączone
<Quintasan> z tego co pamiętam to bumblebee domyślnie korzysta z nvidia current
<Quintasan> Reme: Tak, są cztery wersje sterowników nvidii w repozytoriach
<Quintasan> Reme: jak działa nie ruszaj
<Quintasan> :P
<Drathir> Quintasan: 295 z tego co pamietm z logow to bylo z bumblebee instalowane hrhr
<Reme> ok zostawie jak jest. Dzięki bardzo wszystkim za pomoc
<Quintasan> Reme: dopóki czegoś nie zmienisz w conf to bumblebee będzie używać sterownika nvidia-current
<Quintasan> jak bardzo potrzebujesz używać nvidia-experimental-310 to sam sobie musisz ten plik xorg.conf.nvidia zmodyfikować
<Drathir> i mozesz sobie na dropie z glxgears trzymac screeny oraz z optirun glxgears
<Reme> wolę nie ruszać i sama nazwa experimental ma ryzykowne przesłanie
<Drathir> bedziesz mial porownanie roznicy w nowszych sterach jak bedzie update...
<Reme> miałem nadzieję, że coś się pojawi na oficjalnej stronie nvidii po wizycie Linusa w finlandii
<Reme> Finlandii*
<Drathir> i tak juz nvidia stracila duzy przetarg na rzecz ati po szczerych jego slowach...
<sysek> matko jedyna
<sysek> co za internet,
<sysek> do cholery no
<sysek> zeby w tej zapyzialej stolicy tak chodzil
<ChaosEngine> jaka stolica taki internet
<bastetmilo> hahaha
<sysek> przeciez to jakis skandal jest
<Reme> sorka, ściągam paczki restrictedjuz od poł h i to pewnie trochę obciąża
<qermit> o/
<KrolYN> witam
<KrolYN> Panowie mam problem, ktos ma chwile?
<ftpd> Kurde, maszyna mi się do 4 loaduje i średnio widzę, czemu.
<KrolYN> # The 'grub-efi' package failed to install into /target/.
<KrolYN> komunikat od instalatora systemu
<KrolYN> potem w terminalu
<KrolYN> # grub-install /dev/sda
<KrolYN> # grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot (is /dev mounted?).
<KrolYN> # /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<bastetmilo> ftpd: jak bedzie reboot to co mam robic?
<ftpd> Iść na fajkę?
<ftpd> KrolYN, is /dev mounted?
<KrolYN> tak
<KrolYN> dac mount /dev dla pewnosci?
<kklimonda_> hihi, efi
<KrolYN> wlasnie
<kklimonda_> nie da się przestawić by zkorzystał z emulacji BIOS?
<KrolYN> nie robie nawet rebootu teraz bo cos czuje ze nawet windows nie wstaje
<KrolYN> wstanie*
<kklimonda_> no całkiem możliwe
<kklimonda_> ale windowsa łatwo naprawić
<kklimonda_> potrzebna tylko płytka instalacyjna
<KrolYN> no tak ale jak zaradzic na ten problem
<kklimonda_> dunno, UEFI omijam jak mogę :)
<KrolYN> ftpd: ?
<ftpd> KrolYN, Ja walczę z loadem.
<ftpd>  23:01:38 up 104 days, 12:59, 13 users,  load average: 13.56, 7.20, 5.99
<ftpd> hihi
<kklimonda_> ftpd: najwyższy czas w restart iść
<kklimonda_> ;)
<KrolYN> ehh nie wiem
<kklimonda_> KrolYN: no sytuacja jest nieciekawa
<ftpd> kklimonda_, No wlasnie chyba tak zrobie, bo NIC nie widac w procesach, zeby zjadalo.
<ftpd> To dozo za moment.
<gjm> Ale urwał.
<KrolYN> troche zaglebilem sie w ta kwestie
<ftpd> Jaki ten upstart jest durny, powiem Wam.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-06
<dweller> spoko, systemd nadchodzi
<jacekowski> systemd do ubuntu nie wyjdzie
<DaZ> ubuntu robi swoje biedazabawki :3
<czesmir> mir?
<DaZ> tez
<Drathir> ale ruch... bry...
<DeXTeD> Cześć
<bastetmilo> cześć
<Wizard> Cześć misiaki.
<Dreadlish> hej Wizard.
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> Bah, jak mi się nie chce dziś nic.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie tylko Tobie.
<Wizard> :)
<Dreadlish> bida
<Dreadlish> taki dzień
<Dreadlish> środek tygodnia
<bastetmilo> u mnie na podwórku jakiś idiota od 10.00 piłuje deseczki
<Dreadlish> u mnie sąsiad potrafi w sobotę o 6 rano kosić trawę
<bastetmilo> mam ochotę zrzucić mu coś na głowę, bo nawet Britni nie jest w staniego zagłuszyć
<niervol> hey
<niervol> zna ktoś dobrze crona? potrzebuje puścić zadanie na cronie co 3-ci dzień, z tym że na 3 różnych maszynach z jednym dniem poślizgu między nimi
<Dreadlish> ech
<niervol> czyli mniej więcej coś takiego: 0 22 */3 * * job
<Dreadlish> no
<niervol> 0 22 (*/3)+1 * * job
<niervol> 0 22 (*/3)+2 * * job
<Dreadlish> to może daj 1,3,5 2,3,7 i 3,5,1?
<niervol> ale niewiem jakby coś takiego uzyskać
<niervol> w odpowiednie dni miesiąca?!? to może być dobry pomysł
<Dreadlish> nie, w dni tygodnia
<Dreadlish> da się
<Dreadlish> bo masz
<Dreadlish> m h day of month month day of week
<niervol> właśnie że wolałbym dni miesiąca
<Dreadlish> to daj w dni miesiąca zatem ;d
<niervol> żeby dni tygodnia były różne (nie zawsze w te same dni)
<niervol> dzięki za pomoc
<Dreadlish> niervol: man 5 crontab
<Dreadlish> tak btw.
<Dreadlish> jeśli masz po polsku, to tam jest pewnie rozwiązanie Twojego problemu ;D
<niervol> co oznacza ta 5 po man?
<Dreadlish> rozdział mana
<Wizard> man man, jak nie umiesz :>
<Dreadlish> tak, w man man jest zapisane :D
<Dreadlish>        5   Formaty plików i konwencje, np. /etc/passwd
<niervol> dzięki
<bez> czym sei rozni fedora od ubuntu?
<kklimonda_> w sumie łatwiej by było napisać czym się nie różni
<bez> czym sie nie rozni:D?
<bez> ogolnie duze roznice ?
<bez> tzn oprocz unity
<kklimonda_> hmm... obie dystrybucje używają Firefoksa chyba
<bez> i tak zainstaluje chroma :D
<kklimonda_> bez: różnią się wszystkim - od podstawowych klocków z których są złożone, przez systemy pakietów i interfejs użytkownika, aż po "wizję przyszłości"
<kklimonda_> pewnie, obie używają jeszcze Xów
<bez> hmm, a do gier i pomocy?
<bez> tzn jak blad wyskoczy czy cos zepsuje?
<kklimonda_> nie wiem prawdę mówiąc
<kklimonda_> najlepiej iść za radą "wybierz dystrybucję, które używają twoi znajomi"
<bez> bo w sumie to wazne by ktos pomogl rozwiazac problem
<bez> zaden z moich znajomych nie uzywa linuksa:D
<kklimonda_> ubuntu ciągle jest bardziej nakierowane na "ma działać"
<kklimonda_> tylko trzeba wybrać LTS, i nie grzebać
<Wizard> Racja.
<bez> 86-64 to chodzi ze 64 bity?
<Wizard> Tak.
<bez> kk
<Wizard> amd64, x64, x86-64.
<Wizard> Domyślam się, że ludziki z Intela nie lubią tego pierwszego (z resztą właściwego) określenia.
<kklimonda_> ech
<Wizard> Co tam, kklimonda_? :>
<bez> a zainstaluje fedore i sprawdze;p
<Wizard> A sprawdzaj :)
<kklimonda_> Wizard: no bo takie dyskusje co jest właściwe.. ech ;)
<Wizard> Ah, przepraszam.
<bez> unetbootin nie obsluguje fedory 18 ;;o
<Wizard> Po co ci unetbootin?
<bez> plyt nie mam
<kklimonda_> Wizard: nie przepraszaj, tak sobie wzdycham :)
<Wizard> Za to masz dd na Ubuntu.
<bez> dd?
<kklimonda_> bez: AFAIR Fedorę 18 można po prostu wrzucić dd (albo odpowiednikiem windowsowym) na  dysk usb
<Wizard> Można.
<bez> dd?
<Wizard> kklimonda_: Dorzucę jeszcze do pieca, że wczoraj wieczorem postawiłem sobie Fedorę 18 dla zbadania wroga.
<Wizard> :P
<kklimonda_> Wizard: fajna jest całkiem
<kklimonda_> Wizard: też ostatnio miałem
<bez> co to to dd?
<Wizard> Jest OK.
<Wizard> bez: dd to takie narządko do kopiowania.
<kklimonda_> instalator mają nowy
<kklimonda_> całkiem ładny, ale się w nim zgubiłem
<kklimonda_> chociaż to było jeszcze przed ostatecznym mrożeniem wszystkiego
<kklimonda_> a nad instalatorem pracowali do ostatniej chwili
<Wizard> kklimonda_: Ja też się pogubiłem, ale tylko dlatego, żę szukałem tego, co się zwykle szuka :P
<Wizard> Jeśli się sczyta co tam na ekranie napisane, to on jest bardzo intyicyjny..
<kklimonda_> Wizard: u mnie instalator miał problem pozakładać partycje tak jak chciałem
<Wizard> No własnie o tym mówię ;D
<pat__> czesc. jest tu ktos bo potrzebuje szybkiej rady i pomocy?
<DaZ> lolwut
<pat__> mam klopot po instalacji sterownikow i jadra systemowego w wersji 3.8.2
<pat__> tzw po instalacji sterownikow i jadra mam czarny ekran tylko
<pat__> a po instalacji samego jadra instaluja mi sie sterowniki od acera choc go nie mam i sterowniki do karty graf tnt a mam 9600M GS
<pat__> aha i kozystam z ubuntu w wersji 12.04(.02) lts to jadro mzoe nie byc dla tej wersji czy jak?
<DaZ> a te sterowniki to skad? ;v
<kklimonda_> pat__: po co zmieniałeś kernel?
<pat__> kurde nie mamietam jak to sie nazywa ale z tego miejsca co ubuntu wyszukuje sterowniki do sprzetu
<DaZ> uhm
<pat__> bo wyczytlem ze poprawia szybkosc dzialani itp
<DaZ> a kernel skad? ;v
<Wizard> Pewnie z kernel-ppa ;)
<Wizard> To powinno być na jakieś hasło, czy coś ;P
<DaZ> indeed
<kklimonda_> pat__: nie możesz tak po prostu podmieniać części systemu na coś co znalazłeś w sieci
<pat__> to jest cześć linka http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.8.2-raring/linux-headers-3.8.2-030802_3.8.2-030802.201303031906_all.deb
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ckn2vsj> (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<kklimonda_> pat__: ubuntu 12.04 ma oficjalnie wspieraną aktualizację do 3.5.0
<kklimonda_> pat__: załaduj system ze starym jądrem
<kklimonda_> wszystko powinno działać
<kklimonda_> potem skasuj ten co zainstalowałeś
<pat__> akurat artykul znalazlem na stronce poswieceonej ubuntu
<DaZ> albo zbuduj se ta przystawke nvidii do jajka z palca ;v
<kklimonda_> strona poświęcona ubuntu nie jest oficjalną dokumentacją
<Wizard> Zdecydowanie, pat__.
<kklimonda_> pat__: zainstalowałeś kernel który został przygotowany z myślą o 13.04
<kklimonda_> pat__: jakakolwiek ta strona nie była, to średnio cię pokierowała
<pat__> he he jestem nowy tak ze skoro sie nie da bez kombinacji to zostane przy wersji jadra 3.5.0
<kklimonda_> DaZ: znając życie API kernela się zmieniło, i trzeba byłoby patchy poszukać
<pat__> no wlasnie teraz wiem tam nie bylo wlasnie zmianki do jakiej wersji jest ten kernel
<DaZ> czy ja wiem, ten blob nvidii chyba ogarnia kernele do tyłu :v
<DaZ> chyba, ze mowisz o jakichs magicznych paczach od ubuntków :3
<Wizard> Ja rozumiem, że se można menedżer plików doinstalować nowy, ale od razu jajko?!
<DaZ> bo z nimi to nie wiadomo
<DaZ> bo szybsze zią
<DaZ> chociaż kurna zawstydził mnie
<DaZ> bo nawet ja nie mam 3.8 ;_;
<pat__> prosze sie nie smiac bo ja to zaczynam dopiero z ubuntu i korzystam z tego co znajde na necie
<Wizard> DaZ: Buahaha!
<gjm> Chciałem usunać .bash_history, wywaliłem .bashrc ;_;
<Wizard> pat__: Kto się śmieje?
<Wizard> O, teraz się wszyscy śmiejemy! gjm: Buahahahaha.
<jacekowski> gjm: a ja mam backupa na takie okazje
<pat__> choc te nowe jadro sporo sterownikow wprowadza i widzi sporo sprzetu w moim medionie md97110
<kklimonda_> DaZ: a buduje się z 3.8 najnowsza nvidia?
<gjm> Też mam backup.
<Wizard> pat__: Za to ty nie widzisz nic na monitorze :P
<Wizard> pat__: *Widzę* pewną niedogodność.
 * DaZ patrzy
<kklimonda_> DaZ: bo czasem się na na najnowszych wersjach nie buduje, bo firma się opóźnia z patchami
<DaZ> do tych mainlinowych to sie rzadko opozniaja chyba
<pat__> to przeinstaluje za wiele nie strace bo nic tam nie ma i tak caly czas robie strategie instaluj i testuj testuj i usuwaj :D
<DaZ> gorzej z tym lekkolegacy :v
<jacekowski> no bo to nie tak hop siup miec nowy modul w kilka godzin
<kklimonda_> jacekowski: sure
<pat__> a tak przy okazji z tego repro sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports zainstaluje kde 4.10 dla ubuntu 12.04?
<DaZ> eh, dunnolol, w czendzlogu nic nie napisali :v
<DaZ> conajwyzej niech sobie bety stawia, bo wyszla wczoraj ;3
<pat__> o i takie pytanie bo sobie przypomnialem nowsze stery sie ma w szukajce sterownikow z ubuntu czy to te same najnowsze na stronie producenta? bo np w tych sterwonikach co ubuntu mi wyszukuje pisze np wersja sterownika 310 i w nawiasie beta a na stronie producenta sa np 310.10
<kklimonda_> pat__: zainstalujesz, ale dunno jak dokładnie są testowane
<kklimonda_> pat__: masz kilka różnych wersji do wyboru
<pat__> wiem wiem ale mi chodzi o te tylko od producenta czy sa takie same tu i tu
<kklimonda_> są takie same (310 to 310.14)
<kklimonda_> paczki są nazywane na podstawie głównej części wersji sterownika
<DaZ> troche głupio :c
<kklimonda_> więc 304 to 304.48, a 310 to 310.14
<kklimonda_> *shrug*
<DaZ> chociaz, chyba ze to 304 to czesc nazwy, a nie wersji tam u ubuntków? >:
<kklimonda_> DaZ: po prostu masz kilka paczek do wyboru
<kklimonda_> DaZ: nvidia-experimental-304 nvidia-experimental-310
<kklimonda_> nvidia-current (295.40) i nvidia-current-updates (304.64)
<pat__> aha dziekuje serdecznie panowie za pomoc. ;)
<DaZ> fakturka już leci ;v
<Wizard> :D
<elbow> elo
<Wizard> http://bi.gazeta.pl/im/55/3c/ce/z13515861Q.jpg
<elbow> kurde, wentylator w netbooku zaczyna mi wyć jak zdychający pies :(
<gjm> [']
<elbow> nie mów tak
<gjm> ♪♫
<kklimonda_> czas wymienić
<elbow> ile to może kosztować w serwisie? plus-minus?
<kklimonda_> elbow: 300zł?
<kklimonda_> tzn. to pół żartem, pół serio
<kklimonda_> bo to zależy od tego co chcą wymienić
<elbow> weź, przecież ja tego netbooka kupiłem za 400
<kklimonda_> zazwyczaj serwis wymienia cały moduł (radiator + wiatrak)
<kklimonda_> no to lepiej kupić sam wiatraczek
<kklimonda_> i albo dać komuś by wymienił, albo samemu wymienić
<kklimonda_> wiatraczek to 20-30zł pewnie
<elbow> ale mnie wystraszyłeś
<BlessJah> najpierw go przedmuchaj, założę się, że właśnie dobrego dmuchanka mu brakuje
<BlessJah> kumpla laptop wył jak odkurzacz przed dmuchaniem
<Wizard> Mrr!
<BlessJah> Wizard: wył, nie mruczał
<BlessJah> siemka
<Wizard> Cześć, BlessJah.
<jacekowski> po co wymieniac
<jacekowski> wyczyscic, nasmarowac
<elbow> kurde, ok, przy weekendzie to zrobimy, a wy, mam nadzieje mi pomożecie
<elbow> :P
<Wizard> Jomatko.
<elbow> Wizard: co?:P
<BlessJah> elbow: możemy pomóc, ale gra nie warta świeczki
<elbow> czemu?
<BlessJah> za sam dojazd więcej nam zapłacisz, niż jest warta ta zabawa
<elbow> hehe:) nie, kazdy zostanie u siebie:P
<gjm> Jak idziesz do toalety to też Ci musi ktoś pomagać?
<elbow> gjm: na początku tak, i tak jak kiedyś z toaletą tak z wentylatorem musi być ten pierwszy raz
<gjm> Ja sobie nie przypominam żeby mi ktoś pomagał ze składaniem pierwszego komputera czy czyszczeniem chłodzenia.
<elbow> gjm: a skąd w Tobiue taka wiedza? apriori?:P
<BlessJah> elbow: pierwszy raz musi boleć
<gjm> Nie, sporo wcześniej czytałem.
<elbow> ok, ja sie po prostu boje i wolę poradzić sie fachowców - was
<Wizard> elbow: Zakładając, że są tu jacyś fachowcy ;P
<gjm> Zresztą, nie widzę w tym jakiejś większej filozofii.
<BlessJah> elbow: nie masz się czego bać
<gjm> Wizard: No właśnie. Nie wiem skąd te założenie.
<Wizard> TO założenie.
<BlessJah> jak przyjdzie czas, poczujesz to w sobie i bedziesz wiedzial co zrobic
<Wizard> Ja nie wiem, co w tym słowie jest takiego trudnego, że nikt go poprawnie nie odmienia.
<elbow> boje sie po prostu i potrzebuje żeby ktoś przy mnie był w tym momencie, choćby na kanale
<Wizard> elbow: Ktoś na pewno będzie.
<Wizard> Ale w Gnome 3.6 poszaleli, niektóre programy nie wyświetlają nawet przycisku 'x'
<elbow> ok:)
<gjm> Jak się boisz to nie ruszaj.
<Wizard> I uruchamiają się w pełnym ekranie :o
<gjm> Wizard: Fakt, z tym mam problem :/
<gjm> Tzn. z "to" i "te".
<BlessJah> xkill
<Wizard> BlessJah: Ło tak.
<Wizard> gjm: A z tę/tą nie?
<gjm> Mniejsze.
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> ;)
<Wizard> Popsuło mi się sprawdzanie pisowni w XChat.
<Wizard> O, już naprawiłem.
<Wizard> Uff.
<BlessJah> ha, wydało się, czemuś taki mądry!
<Wizard> :>
<kretu> xchat jest pedalski
<elbow> czemu są dwie temp?: http://wklej.org/id/974289/
<Wizard> kretu: A co nie jest?
<kretu> irssi
<Wizard> gjm: Jak to było? Średniowiecze? :)
<gjm> Tak.
<Willi-Smith> prosim jestli můžu česky, compiloval jsem si jeden program v cecku kde byl vypoet diskriminantu, a nejde mi odmocnit proměná"sqrt(dis);", s chybou "quad.c:(.text+0x11c): undefined reference to `sqrt'"
<Willi-Smith> samozdrejme <math.h> je pripojena
<jacekowski> -lm
<Wizard> Ale daszków :)
<Willi-Smith> u vsech compilatoru?
<kretu> jacekowski: poliglota
<Wizard> kretu: To akurat nie było trudne.
<kretu> to dyskryminantu mnie zmyliło
<Wizard> Willi-Smith: Na pewno w gcc.
<jacekowski> Wizard: gcc -lm xxxxx.c
<jacekowski> Willi-Smith: gcc -lm xxxx.c
<Wizard> Po co mi to?
<jacekowski> bo mi autocompletion mylisz
<elbow> :)
<jacekowski> za kare
<jacekowski> ide do sklepa tomb raidera nowego kupic
<jacekowski> bo sie napalilem
<Willi-Smith> diky, a jen proc se toto musi delat jen u math.c a ne u jinych?
<jacekowski> Willi-Smith: do you speak english?
<jacekowski> tylko nie jestem pewien czy PS3 czy PC chce
<Willi-Smith> Yeh, I can say a few words
<gjm> GBA
<Wizard> C64!
<Willi-Smith> Why I have to add -lm when I want to compile math.h library but in other dont
<Wizard> Willi-Smith: U innych też, jeśli są spoza libc. Math.h jest.
<jacekowski> Willi-Smith: libmath is an external library so you have to tell linker that you want it to link with it (-lm)
<Wizard> Ej, po czesku było fajniej :(
<Willi-Smith> Oh, I get it. This polish server is the best where Ive ever been. Thanks people
<Wizard> Proszę bardzo. Teraz musisz zapisać się na kurs polskiego ;)
<bastetmilo> LOL
<Wizard> Misie, chcę usunąć załączniki ze wszystkich listów w IMAP. Jakieś pomysły? :)
<kretu> ta, a następnym razem trafi na dżenciarzy i zmieni zdanie o polskich kanałach ;-]
<Wizard> :D
<kretu> Wizard: use procmail luke
<Wizard> kretu: Czy ty zawsze musisz wydłubać jakieś mega admińskie narzędzie? :>
<jacekowski> procmail
<jacekowski> albo hakuj w baszu
<Wizard> Ej, poza tym procmail to chyba filtruje przy przychodzeniu.
<jacekowski> tak jakby
<jacekowski> jakby mi sie nudzilo to bym hakowal w baszu
<Wizard> Od kiedy na GMail jest wjazd po ssh?
<jacekowski> a jakby mi sie nie nudzilo, to bym mial to w du***
<jacekowski> nie tak w bashu
<Wizard> A, w sensie klienta IMAP sklicić w baszu?
<jacekowski> w baszu uzywajac /dev/net/tcp i stunella
<jacekowski> IMAP jest prosty do obsluzenia w sumie
<Wizard> Java ma trochę wygodniejsze API do tego w sumie, jak już tak się bawić miałbym.
<kretu> Wizard: now wiesz, ja na większość tematów z innej strony patrze
<kretu> *no
<Wizard> Ta..
<Wizard> Ociekasz przy tym sarkazmem.
<kretu> btw. na siódemce chyba kiedyś się bawiłem procmailem i to chyba jeszcze działa
<kretu> możesz sobie napisać filtr :>
<Wizard> Na pewno. Na gmailu będzie problem.
<Wizard> Na siódemce to mogę się zalogować po SSH i po prostu wleźć do katalogu z pocztą, wypieprzyć co trzeba.
<Wizard> O kurde, to nie będzie takie proste :/
<Wizard> Załączniki siedzą sobie zakodowane base64 w treści listu.
<Wizard> I weź tu teraz tnij :/
<jacekowski> nom
<jacekowski> mowie baszem
<jacekowski> btw.
<jacekowski> Wizard: http://techawakening.org/delete-attachments-from-gmail-without-deleting-the-emails/1842/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/copfo3s> (at techawakening.org)
<Wizard> Chyba sam znalazłem: Evolution → wyświetlaj wiadomości z załącznikami → ctrl+a → prawym → usuń załączniki ;P
<Wizard> Do zobaczenia jutro :D
<Wizard> Aha, Evolution się zesrał..
<elbow> bosz jutro znowu na ósmą ;(
<bastetmilo> elbow: do szkoły?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo++
<elbow> do studentów :(
<BlessJah> elbow: jesteś panią z dziekanatu?
<elbow> taaak:D
<bastetmilo> pani z dziekanatu nie musi przychodzic dla studnetów
<BlessJah> 'dla' nie, 'do' tak
<bastetmilo> a niby od kiedy to
<elbow> wcale nie, to byty causa sui:P
<bastetmilo> pamietam jak oddawałam prace inzynierska i byłam 30 minut przed zamknieciem dziekanatu
<bastetmilo> pani z dziekanatu nie bylo
<bastetmilo> przyszła za 5
<bastetmilo> i miala pretensje, ze przyszłam tak pozno
<BlessJah> ja sie nie dziwie
<bastetmilo> tak wlasnie panie z dziekanatu "musza" byc dla studnetów
<BlessJah> do studentow
<Wizard> Że zacytuję: "Studenci gotowi pomyśleć, że my tu jesteśmy dla nich!"
<elbow> hehe
<bastetmilo> zaraz, jakas pani Halinka taka była
<Wizard> No.
<kretu> wszędzie są pani Halinki, albo inne panie Ewy
<swistak35> meh, u nas są przemiłe panie z dziekanatu : )
<bastetmilo> zawsze jest taka jedna mityczna, co jest podobno miła
<bastetmilo> u nas też była pani Ania
<bastetmilo> ale potem pojechała do Niemiec
<elbow> ej jak jutro rozkręce tego netbooka siedząc przy kawie na konsultacjach, to czy mam ten wiatrak czymś smarować?
<swistak35> bastetmilo: u nas są wszystkie miłe
<bastetmilo> i zostały same biurwy
<swistak35> jeszcze złego słowa nie słyszałem
<swistak35> wprost przeciwnie, każdy chwali
<Wizard> swistak35: Trza częściej na zajęcia chodzić ;)
<swistak35> Wizard: nie no, srsly, wszyscy panie z dziekanatu chwalą : )
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: jest jedna taka
<Wizard> Mityczna Miła Pani Z Dziekanatu. Już Homer opisywał ją w swoich eposach..
<bastetmilo> :D
<BlessJah> mialem szczescie trafic wlasnie do niej
<elbow> ciekawe czy w akademii platońskiej była pani z dziekanatu :P
<bastetmilo> mwahahaha
<Wizard> BlessJah: Czekaj czekaj, trafić do niej, to jest ten mit, co laska daje bohaterowi kłębek nici, żeby trafił z powrotem?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: to o Minotaurze było :P
<Wizard> A nie, to Tezeusz i Labirynt.
<bastetmilo> chociaz Minotaru... pani z dziekanatu...
<bastetmilo> roznica niewielka
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie, wchodzisz i pierwsze okienko po lewej, nie da sie nie trafic
<BlessJah> tylko trzeba miec nazwisko zaczynajace sie na okreslony zestaw literek
<Wizard> Przypomniał mi się teleturniej "studenccy milionerzy".
<Wizard> I tam koło ratunkowe "telefon do dziekanatu", gość zadzwonił, nic się nie dowiedział, prowadzący mówi: "No nie pomogła pani Jola", "To akurat nic nowego"
<elbow> lol
<elbow> no co jest z tym wentylatorem?! raz wyje jak pies do suki, raz pracuje cichutko i grzecznie? co to może być?
<Wizard> Włos wkręcony?
<BlessJah> do dziekanatu nie idziesz zadawać pytania
<elbow> Wizard: ale czemu raz tak raz tak?
<BlessJah> idziesz przeżyć przygodę!
<Wizard> Fakt, niektóre te młodsze laski tam były nawet całkiem takie hmm.. kobiece..
<elbow> hehe:D czy u was tez były kilometrowe kolejki w czasie składania podań o stypendia?
<BlessJah> Wizard: mam szczescie trafiac na tak kobiece prowadzace, ze ciezko sie na przedmiocie skupic
<BlessJah> robia sie zaleglosci i trzeba chodzic na konsultacje... ale to niewiele pomaga
<swistak35> elbow: nie, w normalnym dziekanacie panie robią tak, że wystawiają miejsce, gdzie można papier złożyć (pudełko, półka) i nie ma żadnej kolejki : P
<Wizard> BlessJah: Jak to mawiają, na bezrybiu i rak ryba.
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: oj kto Ci uwierzy chłopie
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Mówię, na bezrybiu..
<elbow> swistak35: nigdy o czymś takim nie słyszałem
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no ja pamietam taka jedna prowadzaca z polibudy...
<Wizard> W sensie młodą, ładną?
<bastetmilo> Nope
<swistak35> elbow: u mnie tak jest, jak trzeba złożyć indeksy i takie papiero co to "każdy student musi złożyć" czyli te wnioski o studia bezpłatne i o stypendia
<elbow> ciekawe co o mnie mnie mówią moje studentki :P
<bastetmilo> elbow: poka fote!!!
<swistak35> elbow: a gdzie uczysz?
<elbow> swistak35: jakim cudem na uczelnie wdarła sie logika? do dziekanatu?:P
<BlessJah> bynajmniej nie zalezy mi na tym, zebyscie mi uwierzyli
<bastetmilo> jasne
<elbow> żadnych fot:)
<bastetmilo> elbow: poka poka poka
<swistak35> elbow: wydział informatyki  i matematyki rządzi się u nas swoimi, rozsądnymi zasadami. Niestety nie to co reszta uczelni ; )
<BlessJah> zreszta na 10 kobiet z jakimi mialem (badz znajomi mieli) zajecia, dwie byly fajne
<elbow> bastetmilo: nie, nie :P
<bastetmilo> elbow: no dawaj
<bastetmilo> nie wstydz sie :)
<elbow> swistak35: pozazdościć :)
<elbow> bastetmilo: nie, naprawde, internet mógłby tego nie wytrzymać :P
<bastetmilo> elbow: haha, nie wierzę :)
<swistak35> bastetmilo: irc jednak daje wystarczająco dużo informacji, żeby elbow wygooglać ; )
<elbow> bastetmilo: lepiej dla Ciebie :P niewiedza jest błogosławieństwem
<elbow> no tak, jeszcze mnie googlać będą
<elbow> przestańcie prosze
<Wizard> Już to robią.
<bastetmilo> elbow: za poźno :>
<elbow> fot i tak nie znajdziecie
<elbow> dane tak
<BlessJah> to brzmi jak wyzwanie...
<swistak35> elbow: chill out, żartuję, byłem tylko ciekaw jaka uczelnia : )
<BlessJah> elbow: swoja droga tez jestem ciekawy czego i gdzie uczysz
<bastetmilo> no UWM
<bastetmilo> filozofia?
<elbow> ok, pozwólcie że zostawię to sobie
<Wizard> Łaskawie pozwalamy.
<elbow> dzięki
<BlessJah> swistak35: uwr?
<swistak35> BlessJah: tak
<elbow> powiedzcie mi, w razie co ten wentylator czymś smarować?
<BlessJah> kojarzylem ze kiedys juz pytalem
<Wizard> elbow: Ja nie mam pojęcia :(
<gjm> elbow: Mam nadzieję że nie uczysz niczego technicznego.
<swistak35> BlessJah: jeśli jesteś z pwr, to chyba tak
<BlessJah> tak, pwr
<Wizard> Jak kiedyś rozkręciłem laptopa, to złamałem tasiemkę od dysku :(
<jacekowski> elbow: WD40 ujdzie
<elbow> gjm: nie:)
<elbow> jacekowski: thx
<jacekowski> elbow: ale to lozysko
<jacekowski> elbow: w srodku
<Wizard> gjm: Coś ty się go tak czepił?
<gjm> Czepił?
<BlessJah> tak, czepił
<gjm> Powiedzcie od razu że go prześladuję i dyskryminuję.
<elbow> gjm: tylko dlatego że jestem czarny?
<bastetmilo> dlatego że jest filozofem? No to jest dopiero głupi powód
<Wizard> elbow: Jesteś czarny?
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> czarny filozof :D
<elbow> nie no, nie jestem, ale przecież mógłbym być :P
<Wizard> No mógłbyś, ale skąd byśmy mieli to wiedzieć?
<elbow> oj dobra, cicho :P
<Wizard> W sumie, wisi mi to.
<bastetmilo> filozof sie znalazł :P
<BlessJah> elbow: skad pewnosc? moze wszyscy wmawiaja ci, ze nie jestes, zeby nie robic ci przykrosci?
<Wizard> Mógłbyś nawet woleć chłopców, nie obchodzi mnie to.
<elbow> BlessJah: no chyba bym sam zauważył, nie?:)
<BlessJah> elbow: a gdyby cie od malego oklamywali? nie wiedzialbys nawet po czym poznac
<elbow> BlessJah: zauważyłbym jakąś różnice między sobą a innymi, jedyna opcja to systematyczny kit że każdy siebie widzi na czarno
<BlessJah> spodnie zaczely sie przecierac w tydzien po zakupie
<BlessJah> chyba wiem czemu sprzedawca kazal mi paragon zachowac... tia, dwuletnia gwarancja
<elbow> BlessJah: w którym miejscu?
<BlessJah> a zgadnij, w ktorym sie moga miejscu spodnie przecierac
<gjm> W szafie.
<bastetmilo> W szufladzie.
<BlessJah> gjm: zla odpowiedz, jestes najslabszym ogniwem
<BlessJah> musisz opuscic program
<elbow> BlessJah: w kroku?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: tak, szlifierke ostatnio chcialem odlozyc, ale zapomnialem ja wylaczyc i poprzecieralem spodnie
<BlessJah> elbow: tak
<gjm> Hohohohohohohohohoho
<elbow> BlessJah: co wygrałem?
<gjm> Talon na balon ;)
<BlessJah> nic, ale masz satysfakcje
<elbow> ok, aprobuję:)
<BlessJah> elbow: z butami mam ten sam problem (przy czym one sie nie przecieraja w kroku), rekordowe oddalem po 26 dniach
<elbow> BlessJah: a buty co? bo mi pękają na zgięciach lub podeszwy łysieją?
<bastetmilo> co trzeba robic zeby przetrzec spodnie w kroku?
<bastetmilo> mnie sie na udach przecieraja, ale ja jestem gruba
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: duzo chodzic
<bastetmilo> ale w kroku
<BlessJah> chodzic
<elbow> BlessJah: mi tez ostatnio sie przetarły w kroku, od samego swu ku dupie, spodnie poszły sie kochać
<BlessJah> zaczne ubierac sie w sklepie z sprzetem budowlanym i artykulami bhp chyba
<bastetmilo> zacznij kupować porządne ubrania
<elbow> BlessJah: ale co z butami?
<elbow> no np, ja w swoich Martensach 4 sezony chodze
<BlessJah> lysieja, pekaja podeszwy, rozklejaja sie - roznie
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ktore to sa te porzadne?
<elbow> te na które Cie nie stać
<elbow> :P
<bastetmilo> ja po 3 latach kupiłam nowe buty na zime, bo stare mi sie znudziły
<bastetmilo> ale wciaż są dobre
<BlessJah> ktore to sa te dobre?
<bastetmilo> takie, które nie kosztuja 39.99
<BlessJah> to chyba sandaly
<elbow> :P
<bastetmilo> tanie sandały są tanie
<gjm> które _nie_ kosztuja 39.99
<BlessJah> gjm: nie wiem gdzie takie mozna znalezc
<gjm> W Biedronce.
<BlessJah> trampki mozna na bazarze za 20 dostac, moze kiedys w tesco czy realu widzialem buty w tej cenie
<bastetmilo> w Lidlu.
<BlessJah> ani w biedrze, ani w lidlu nie widzialem butow Oo
<bastetmilo> trampki za 20 zł to chyba jednorazowe są
<BlessJah> nie
<bastetmilo> ja takie kupuje kazdego lata
<BlessJah> na wf idealne, mozna przebiegac w nich rok nawet
<bastetmilo> na dwa miesiace wystarczaja, potem kosz
<elbow> jak ktos biega to w lidlu mają byc buty do biegania za 70 zł
<Wizard> Ja nie biegam.
<BlessJah> zaraz znowu zaczniesz opowiadac jak na autobus biegles
<BlessJah> i jakie to bylo nieprzyjemne
<elbow> opowiedz :D
<bastetmilo> omg, ja zawsze biegam za autobusem/tramwajem :>
<Wizard> Za metrem :)
<BlessJah> przed metrem, to lepsza motywacja
<elbow> lol
<elbow> smutno mi
<sysek> myslicie, ze jest sens kupowania nexusa 7 ?
<Wizard> Czego?
<bastetmilo> sysek: ja mam
<bastetmilo> świetny jest
<Wizard> elbow: Też bym był smutny, jak bym musiał sam biegać.
<sysek> bastetmilo, i jak ?
<sysek> Wizard, tablet od google
<Wizard> A, to.
<bastetmilo> sysek: nie wiem jak sobie dawałam rade bez niego :)
<Wizard> Mam ajpada, jest do niczego.
<swistak35> sysek: ja ogólnie mam tablet i ogólnie to bym sprzedał jak najprędzej
<sysek> bastetmilo, jaka wersje masz ?
<elbow> Wizard: martwie się tym wentylatorem, nie stac mnie teraz na serwis :(
<bastetmilo> sysek: 32GB z 3G
<sysek> swistak35, why :D ?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: tez mam w domu ajpada, potwierdzam.
<BlessJah> elbow: przedmuchaj go i sprawdz czy da efekt
<Wizard> Android równie ssie.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie.
<swistak35> sysek: bo używam go do czytania rssów / oglądania jakiegoś video raz na jakiś czas, no i ewentualnie jeszcze jakieś przeglądanie internetów
<elbow> BlessJah: jutro sprawdzę tę opcje
<Wizard> Jak żyć bez adbloka, jak żyć?
<swistak35> ogólnie kupiłem, żeby mieć coś ze sobą takiego na uczelni, ale to był błąd, że nie kupiłem netbooka, albo się nie wykosztowałem na ultrabooka
<Wizard> Mam telefon z androidem. Gram na nim tylko w jakieś kulki.
<elbow> mam tableta i nie synchronizuje z google i nic nie mozna zainstalować? da sie na tablecie zainstalować linuksa?
<Wizard> elbow: Na Nexusa są obrazy Ubuntu.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ja tam telefonu uzywam do dzwonienia i wysyłania smsów, ale jak kto lubi :>
<sysek> ubuntu touch
<Wizard> sysek: Zwykłe chyba też.
<elbow> Wizard: a na starą padake Lark freeme 70.0?:P
<sysek> tez uzywam telefonu do sms i dzwonienia, no i sluchania muzyki
<Wizard> Pojęcia nie mam co to.
<Wizard> Poszukaj.
<bastetmilo> sysek: tak, muzyka + czasem irc, jak nie chce mi sie tabletu wyciagac w komunikacji miejskiej
<sysek> irc to nie ;) i jak wiekszosc czasu to siedze w pracy
<sysek> co tu porobic
<elbow> dobra, na te moją padake nie ma ubuntu, więc nie wiem co z tym zrobić, ogólnie jest sprawny, tylko ten android jest jakiś lewy, bo sie nie synchronizuje z googlami, co można zrobić z takim tabletem?
<Wizard> Sprawdzić, czy nie ma na niego czasem cyjanogena.
<elbow> Wizard: co takiego?
<Wizard> Android.
<Wizard> CyyanogenMod
<elbow> Wizard: ja znalazłem nawet forum ludzi którzy mająten sam błąd, generalnie chyba producent wypuścił lewe tablety z lewym androidem, w rozwiązaniu trzeba zrootować tego androida, co z kolei wymaga instalacji jakiegoś tam programu a top jest niemożliwe ze względu na brak owej synchronizacji
<elbow> działa wam: http://www.cyanogenmod.org/devices ?
<Wizard> tak
<Wizard> Nie ma.
<Wizard> A na jewtube są filmidła
<elbow> Wizard: jakie?
<Wizard> lark freem z cyjanogenem
<Wizard> elbow: Kombinuj
<elbow> Wizard: dzięki
<Wizard> Skoro i tak nie działa :D
<elbow> Wizard: działa, maila moge sprawdzić ale niew moge nic zainstalować :P
<Wizard> Ej, ten FreeMe to są jakieś chiny z tesco, to na bank jest kompatylne z czymś.
<elbow> LOL
<Stirlitz> http://applefobia.blogspot.com/2013/03/apple-wynajduje-nowy-standard-full-hd.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cqbbl8e> (at applefobia.blogspot.com)
<Stirlitz> hyhy
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: jak znasz ludzi co uzywaja xena, to wspomnij im zeby nie uaktualniali do niczego nowszego niz 3.7.8 w dom0
<jacekowski> chyba ze uzywaja tylko linuxowych gosci z wzglednie nowymi kernelami
<Stirlitz> my latamy na kvm
<jacekowski> i dobrze
<jacekowski> xen to syf
<jacekowski> zamiast buga naprawic, to jak cokolwiek jest nie tak z siecia w gosciu to wylacza interfejs sieciowy
<jacekowski> i problem jest taki ze w 2.6.32 MAX_SKB_FRAGS bylo 18, potem zmniejszyli do 17 ( a windowsowy driver dla xennet ma 19 nawet )
<jacekowski> wiec gosc mysli ze moze wyslac 18 albo nawet 19, a host jak zobaczy wiecej niz 17, to wylaczy siec
<Stirlitz> ostatnio składałem taka dziwna maszynkę linux i 8x XP, panowie przychodzą do maszyny wkladaja kluczyk do "turbiny" i oglądają swoje śmigiełka
<jacekowski> eeee?
<jacekowski> turbiny?
<jacekowski> znaczy sie wiatraczka?
<Stirlitz> co tu dużo gadac udev jest kochany, bo kazdy kluczyk tzreba przyporzadkowac do konkretnej maszyny
<Stirlitz> a ze maja takie same id to sie robi zabawnie
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, siemens bodaj, wkładasz kluczyk i masz dostep do wszystkich parametrów
<Stirlitz> wiec kazdy ma swoja dziurke w serwerze :)
<Soundman> Witam, nie spodziewalem sie, ze ircowa społeczność jest jeszcze taka duża, fajnie wiedzieć, myślałem, że wszyscy się na fora poprzerzucali już
<Soundman> A to, o czym mówi Stirlitz jak idzie wywnioskować - mam coś podobnego w robocie na serwerowni
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: a kluczyki z licencjami?
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: to sa normalne pendrive
<jacekowski> i nawet przy pomocy dd sie je da klonowac
<Stirlitz> takie niby normalne, ale nikt nie sklonował jeszcze
<Stirlitz> robie dla ludzi, którzy pomagaja ich nie uzywać
<jacekowski> ja je klonowalem
<jacekowski> automation licence manager nie mial z tym zadnych problemow
<Stirlitz> oni to robią lepiej, wpinaja się miedzy ten sterownik a "silnik" i łapią
<Stirlitz> a potem klient ma bez klucza tyle że z abonamentem
<Stirlitz> i z kazdego miejsca i mobile itp
<Stirlitz> i moze sterować choćby smsami "zatrzymaj turbinę"
<Stirlitz> jeszcze wiatru nie opanowali ;) ale ToDo
<Stirlitz> btw, uruchamiałem dzisiaj karty Plusa, takie prepaidy do apn
<Stirlitz> kupujesz 2 karty i one sie widza przez 3 lata
<Soundman> Ma ktos jakis pomysl na przyspieszenie lxde na netbooku? przy kilku otwartych oknach nawet to przymula, wiem ze nie mozna za duzo oczekiwac po 1 gb ram no ale coz
<Stirlitz> wziąć 10.04 z normalnym gnomem
<Soundman> tylko tu jest problem
<Soundman> 10.04 nie wspiera natywnie mojej sieciowki i sa problemy z konfigurowaniem
<Soundman> internet z playa tez srednio wspolpracowal
<Soundman> na 12.04 zero problemu
<Stirlitz> ale w backportach jest jajco 3x
<Soundman> na lxde jakos to chodzi napewno lepiej niz jakakolwiek winda.
<Soundman> tez prawda
<Soundman> sadzisz ze gnome zadziala lepiej ?
<Soundman> mialem netbook edition przez chwile ale wygladalo to tragicznie
<Soundman> windows 3.1 sie przypomial
<Stirlitz> gnome jak gnome 10.04 jest mniej wymagające
<Soundman> w sumie przy lxde mam srednio przy necie ircu, odpalonym filmie 20 % wykorzystania procka i 60 % ramu a i tak mam odczucie jakiejs " nieplynnosci " kij wie czym spowodowanej
<Soundman> lxde jest mniej zasobozerne niz gnome nawet 10.04 tak mi sie wydaje
<Stirlitz> cóż, ja własnie rodzicom dokupiłem 1GB ram do tego strupa i odżył, bez "przegladarki" pewnie by działał dobrze
<Soundman> mam normalnego notebooka tam moge zapakowac co chce, ale nie bede prawie 3 kg targal codzien do pracy w 15,6 cala jak moge 10 calowy kilogramowy netbook. Co prawda telefon mam wydajniejszy
<Soundman> ciekawostka, najnowsze jajco ma problem z atomami i integrami w nich i zwisa przy starcvie systemu, nie dochodzi nawet do konsoli
<Soundman> to sa jajca.
<Soundman> dlatego fedora 17 odpada
<BlessJah> plugin on demand?
<Soundman> yep
<BlessJah> to podstawa
<Soundman> powinni to sfixowac
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-07
<sysek> http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2013/03/06/canonical-pracuje-juz-nad-wlasnym-kernelem-ktorym-zastapi-linuksa-w-ubuntu/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c5cugee> (at czytelnia.ubuntu.pl)
<elbow> dobry
<BlessJah> sigh
<elbow> wisna, kawa, dobra muzyka, to jest życie :)
<BlessJah> budzik, spodnie, herbata i buty, potem mpk
<BlessJah> na co ja dzisiaj musze isc, a na co nie musze... hum...
<bastetmilo> eh, kawa z amaretto, piżama, mruczacy kot w łozku... to jest to:>
<BlessJah> słodkie bezrobocie?
<bastetmilo> tia, wlasnie splywaja mi przelewy za bycie na bezrobociu.
<BlessJah> zasilki?
<bastetmilo> nie ma czegos takiego jak zasiłki
<bastetmilo> zreszta mnie sie zasiłek nie nalezy
<bastetmilo> kase mam ze zlecen
<BlessJah> pijesz tylko do liczby mnogiej?
<bastetmilo> drogie alkohole sa drogi
<bastetmilo> e
<BlessJah> jak to z zasilkiem jest, w ciagu ostatnich 18 m-cy trzeba przepracowac 12?
<bastetmilo> tak, na pelnym etacie
<BlessJah> albo 24 na pol ^^
<bastetmilo> tego nie nie wiem
<sysek> ech
<Wizard> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> hej Wizard
<elbow> Wizard: bry
<Wizard> Eh.. czwartek..
<BlessJah> w sumie masz racje, czwartek
<bastetmilo> ha, a jutro piatek i impreza w padbarze
<BlessJah> wyjazd na cebit
<Wizard> Heh.
<Wizard> BlessJah: Jedziesz?
<sysek> omg
<sysek> cdp.pl wprowadza ksiazki i komiksy ! :D
<modin> jak sie macie
<modin> wlasnie stworzylem wlasna dystrybucje linuxa na base debian :D dodalem systemd, caly system dziala tylko w cli, bo nie lubie gui, i dziala wszystko super, a sam system bootuje sie w 7sekund :D
<modin> a mam stary laptop xD
<modin> chyba udostepie swoja dystrybucje, wproadzilem duzo zmian i poprawek, i wiele swoich skryptow.
<modin> narazie nie ujawnie szczegolow zobaczycie je poziej jak wyjdzie system :D
<DaZ> przykro mi
<modin> co?
<sysek> modin, nie sluchaj go
<sysek> modin, rob co uwazasz za sluszne :)
<DaZ> no, buduj aure tajemnicy wokół 1001 remiksa debiana :v
<Wizard> Heh.
<Wizard> "Nie lubię GUI"
<Wizard> Było StaLi pociągnąć dalej.
<kklimonda_> ech, "nie stać mnie na laptopa" => "nie lubię gui" sigh
 * kklimonda_ wzdycha dalej
<modin> nie, stac mnie na nowy laptop, ba nawet jako desktop uzywam mac'a, a cli lubie bo jest szybke, latwe i wygodne
<modin> z niego pisze: http://itunix.eu:8011/phpsysinfo
<shpaq> gui jest fajne
<Wizard> Ja. Jesteś niesamowity, modin.
<shpaq> nie lubię tekstowych przeglądarek na przykład, ani tekstowych klientów poczty
<modin> ja kocham
<shpaq> porno się źle ogląda w elinksie/lynxie
<kklimonda_> ech, teraz połowy stron nie da się już sensownie obejrzeć nawet po wyłączeniu JS, a co tu mówić o tekstowej przeglądarce
<modin> ale ja uzywam cli tylko jako hobby i do pracy, bo jest wygodniejsze
<shpaq> sorry, ale wysyłanei maili z cli wcale nie jest wygodniejsze
<modin> wrecz przeciiwnie, mozesz wyslac o wiele latwiej i szybciej ;)
<shpaq> serio? ile czasu zajmie Ci wysłanie maila z cli do 130 odbiorców w ucc z załącznikiem i podpisem gpg/smime?
<modin> 2sek
<modin> nie zapominaj o tym ze mozna pisac w bashu skrypty ;)
<shpaq> nie ma szans, żebyś napisał to polecenie w 2s
<shpaq> pewnie, że można
<shpaq> ale po co dublować wygodną funkcjonalność
<shpaq> wygodną i już istniejącą
<modin> nie, napisanie trwa dluzej, ale gotowy skryt wysle tak szybko
<modin> a skrypt piszesz raz i zapisujesz na dysku na nastepny raz
<shpaq> lol
<shpaq> automatyzacja działań, które nie wymagają automatyzacji z racji tego, że są mało powtarzalne - osom
<Wizard> :D
<shpaq> Wizard: jakich to my czasów dożyliśmy?
<Dreadlish> hej wam
<Wizard> shpaq: Takich, że ze skrajności w skrajność.
<modin> dzieci
<Wizard> Microsoft twierdzi, że lepiej obsługiwać system za pomocą kolorowych kwadratów, modin, że za pomocą skryptów.
<Wizard> Prawda leży w środku, czyli przy klasycznym pulpicie ;D
<kklimonda_> e tam, kolorowe kwadraty fajne są na tabletach
<Wizard> Z drugiej strony, niektóre przemyślane nieklasyczne pulpity są wporzo, na przykład Gnome Shell.
<shpaq> też mi się w sumie gshell podoba
<shpaq> Wizard: ale ja to leniwy jestem w sumie
<shpaq> gdyby nie fakt, że stary jestem już to pewnie z fvwm bym korzystał nadal ;)
<Wizard> shpaq: A ja z WindowMakera :)
<Wizard> Starość nie radość. Człowiek jak mu się przy dupie pali, to zaczyna doceniać takie Ubuntu czy Fedory.
<shpaq> Wizard: aż tak daleko nie idźmy
<shpaq> ubuntu to imo nadal najbardziej spier... linuks ever
<Wizard> :D
<shpaq> może nie najbardziej ale wysoko
<modin> jezeli juz, to tylko openbox ;)
<elbow> sukces, udało mi sie wywalić z tableta tamtego androida i zainstalować Uberoid!:)
<Wizard> modin: Ten etap mam już za sobą.
<kklimonda_> ubuntu nie chce być "linuksem" w takim sensie jak inne dystrybucje
<Wizard> elbow: :)
<shpaq> wtedy chyba jeszcze nawet nie było openboxa
<kklimonda_> tak samo jak android
<Wizard> O, dokładnie.
<Wizard> Ubuntu chce być Ubuntem.
<elbow> czyli czym?
<Wizard> I mu to nieźle wychodzi, zważywszy na odbiór ogólny.
<Wizard> elbow: Systemem na codzień. Do pracy, szkoły, domu, kuchni, biura.
<elbow> Wizard: a reszta linuksa?
<shpaq> za upstart i plany odejścia od X należałoby ich do kopalni wysłać
<kklimonda_> shpaq: czemu?
<kklimonda_> mają prawo robić to, co uważają za słuszne
<shpaq> upstart jest praktycznie niekonfigurowalny
<modin> mam pytanie, co uwazacie o moim laptopie? http://itunix.eu:8011/phpsysinfo
<shpaq> nic
<shpaq> bo wystawiłeś to na jakimś debilnym porcie
<kklimonda_> shpaq: czego nie możesz skonfigurować w upstarcie?
<Wizard> elbow: Nie wiem.
<Wizard> Fedora "robi to źle".
<kklimonda_> GNOME ma parę fajnych pomysłów
<shpaq> na przykład wyłączyć dnsmasq ;)
<shpaq> kklimonda_: kumpel się z tym użerał wczoraj
<kklimonda_> shpaq: no skoro nie potrafisz wyłączyć dnsmasq..
<shpaq> kklimonda_: a Ty umiesz wyłączyć usługę, która nie ma skryptu startowego? [;
<shpaq> i uruchamia się nie wiadomo skąd
<kklimonda_> shpaq: nie, ale dnsmasq ma skrypt startowy
<shpaq> kklimonda_: akurat to wczorajsze nie miało
<kklimonda_> shpaq: ew. odpala go parę innych rzeczy - networkmanager, lxc etc.
<shpaq> i uruchamiane było z poziomu nm
<kklimonda_> ale to nie jest problem upstarta
<shpaq> może i nie
<shpaq> jestem uprzedzony generalnie
<kklimonda_> cóż, nic na to nie poradzę
<shpaq> true
<Wizard> :}
<elbow> czy da sie kupić znośne słuchawki za ~30 zł?
<shpaq> nie
<Wizard> Nie.
<kklimonda_> zależy znośne do czego w sumie
<kklimonda_> do voip spokojnie kupisz za 30zł
<kklimonda_> a do muzyki najtańsze sensowne słuchawki jakie znalazłem to superlux 668b
<kklimonda_> hd 668b
<elbow> do muzyki
<elbow> ech
<Wizard> Kwestia słuchu twojego.
<elbow> douszne mi potrzebne za max 35 zł
<Wizard> Douszne to obojętnie jakie kupisz, i tak będą do dupy :)
<kklimonda_> elbow: za tę cenę co nie kupisz będzie takie samo
<elbow> tylko nie dokanałowe
<elbow> hm
<elbow> nie sądzę
<elbow> miewałem już różne tanie słuchawki
<elbow> i były naprawde różne
<shpaq> wszystkie są tak samo gówniane
<shpaq> właśnei teraz używam takich gównianych za 40zł
<kklimonda_> ano, to co shpaq pisze
<shpaq> i są badziewne
<kklimonda_> imo trzeba przynajmniej z 70zł zapłacić
<shpaq> to takie minimum
<kklimonda_> (co mnie strasznie kiedyś bolało, bo niszczyłem słuchawki w 6-8 miesięcy)
<kklimonda_> potem przestałem niszczyć ;)
<shpaq> mi też wystarczają góra na pół roku
<elbow> ostatnio kupiłem szenhajzery mx500 i były ok, ale nagle jedna słuchawka przestała trybić
<jacekowski> a ja se glosniki kupilem ostatnio
<jacekowski> z wzmacniaczem
<jacekowski> znaczy sie wzmacniacz + glosniki
<BlessJah> Wizard: jadę, a co, też jedziesz?
<Wizard> Niestety nie.
<Wizard> Ale zwyczajnie mi się nie chciało tego organizować. Zważywszy jak wypadł fosdem - nie chce mi się.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: i co? Teraz będziesz tak mi wypominał ten fosdem?
<Wizard> Pojechałbym w piątek do Pucka na zimowisko, w zeszłym roku było ciekawie, ale przypomniało mi się w tygodniu i już za późno ;)
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Nie wypominam nic nikomu.
<bastetmilo> :D
<bastetmilo> przecież że żartowałam :)
<BlessJah> a co się stało z fosdemem?
<Wizard> Nie pojechaliśmy.
<Wizard> :)
<bastetmilo> Wizard: za rok na 100% pojedziemy :). Ja już zaczynam odkładac kase na ten cel :P
<BlessJah> meh, z powodu kasy żeście nie pojechali?
<gjm> \o
<Wizard> Z grubsza, tak. Ale sprawa jest skomplikowana.
<BlessJah> nie wiem czy chce ci sie opowiadac, a mi sluchac
<bastetmilo> zwłaszcza że ja już o tym opowiadałam
<BlessJah> nie mam na ciebie hilighta
<Wizard> No, więc zmieńmy temat.
<BlessJah> chyba ze chodzi o to, ze prace stracilas
<Wizard> o_O'
<BlessJah> Wizard: zarzuc tematem
<BlessJah> ja w miedzyczasie sprawdze maile a potem podzwonie
 * Wizard zarzuca.
<BlessJah> słabo, pogadajmy o czymś innym
<BlessJah> zależność gatunku i stopnia dojrzałości kokosa, na częstotliwość uderzeń skrzydeł jaskółki?
<podskalny> wiecie może jak usunąć reklamy z playera na wrzuta.pl?
<podskalny> bo już męczę się z tymi regułkami adblocka bez rezultatu od godziny
<Wizard> Nie wiemy.
<Wizard> BlessJah: Bez żadnych badań mówię, że żadna.
<piotr_> dzień dobry wszystkim. Jestem nowym użytkownikiem Ubuntu i jak to nowy potrzebuję Waszej pomocy
<bastetmilo> cześć piotr_
<piotr_> otóż mam problemy z grafiką co jak sądzę wynika z faktu, że używam standardowych sterowników pod Ati
<piotr_> moja karta to Ati mobility Radeon 45 70
<piotr_> aplikacje flashowe mi mulą i okazuje się, że nie działa Open GL
<piotr_> wchodziłem na stronę ATI i coś tam ściągnąlem pod linuksa, ale okazuje się że to plik run
<piotr_> mój kolega który pomagał mi w instalacji mówi, że to trzeba (jeśli dobrze pamietam )"zaimplementować" i sam tego raczej nei zrobię
<piotr_> a jego żona już jest poirytowana, że ciąglę do niego dzwonię :P
<piotr_> dlatego proszę o poradę gdzie szukać sterowników
<Wizard> piotr_: Żonę poproś, żeby sprawdziła, czy nie ma jej w kuchni.
<Wizard> Odnośnie sterowników, to Ubuntu ma aplikację, która sama je za ciebie zainstaluje i w przeciwieństwie do ciebie - nie zepsuje.
<Wizard> Tylko nie pamiętam jak ona się nazywa teraz.
<Wizard> Wpisz "Sterowniki" w szukajkę po porstu.
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ale to żona kolegi :>
<piotr_> no właśnie :P
<piotr_> ok już sprawdzam
<Wizard> I chroń cię borze przed instalowaniem samemu sterowników ze strony ATI.
<elbow_> Wizard: a co z tymi sterami?
<Wizard> Nic z nimi. Po prostu któregoś dnia po aktualizacji dostanie czarny ekran i będzie musiał koledze flaszkę stawiać ;P
<piotr_> więc znalazłem następujące na liście:
<piotr_> sterowniki własnoświowe (jockej-kde) i to samo pod gtk
<Wizard> To to.
<piotr_> aha
<Wizard> Własnowsiowe.
<Wizard> :D
<piotr_> ale ten który mam obecnie (automatyczny) też jest określony jako "własnościowy"
<piotr_> literówka :P
<Wizard> No to powinien działać.
<Wizard> Chociaż ja to się nie znam na tym, sukcesywnie unikam ATI i nVidii.
<piotr_> mam obecnie "własnościowy sterownik FGLRX kart graficznych ATI/AMD
<Wizard> No to powinien działać.
<piotr_> hm
<Wizard> Unity, mam rozumieć, się otwiera i praży?
<piotr_> "Unity"?
<Wizard> ...
<piotr_> jak powiedziałem jestem zupełnie nowy więc wybacz moją ignorancję jeśli nie będę znał podstawowych rzeczy
<Wizard> Unity to to kolorowe GUI Ubuntu.
<Wizard> Hmm.. Na jakiej podstawie stwierdzasz, że nie działa OpenGL?
<Wizard> Tak z czystej ciekawości.
<elbow_> piotr_: komp sie włącza a po lewej masz pasek z różnymi gadżetami?
<Wizard> I jeszcze pytanie, które masz ubuntu? 12.04 czy 12.10
<piotr_> zainstalowałem grę Team Fortress ze Steama (od pewnego czasu śmiga na ubuntu) który korzysta z tej biblioteki
<piotr_> mam 12.04 polskie
<piotr_> i po uruchomieniu gry wyskakuje komunikat, że nie działa Open GL i mam sprawdzić sterowniki tej biblioteki
<Wizard> Hmm.. odpal w terminalu ps ax | grep unity
<piotr_> ok jest tabelka
<Wizard> http://wklej.org
<piotr_> http://wklej.org/id/974957/
<Wizard> ps ax | grep -i compiz
<piotr_> http://wklej.org/id/974959/
<Wizard> Compiz praży, znaczy, że sterowniki działają poprawnie, wszystko wygląda w porządku.
<piotr_> @elbow przepraszam przeoczyłem Twoje pytanie przedtem. Tak mam panel aplikacji z lewej strony, grafika wygląda ładnie, filmy działają
<Wizard> Obawiam się, że z tą grą może być coś nie tak. Ale ja na oczy nie widziałem Steama, nie wiem jak to w ogóle funkcjonuję, więc nie chcę tu wyroków wydawać.
<Wizard> piotr_: Daj jeszcze glxinfo | grep -i render
<Wizard> Chociaż tego nie jestem pewny..
<piotr_> http://wklej.org/id/974964/
<Wizard> No, wszystko wygląda OK.
<piotr_> co do gry to na windzie śmiga bez problemu, a steam ostatnio mocno się reklamuje że właśnie działa na Ubuntu także dziwne gdyby nie działało
<Wizard> Misiaki, pomóżta mu, bo ja się nie znam na tym.
<piotr_> dodatkowo z tego co czytałem na forach to innym też działa
<piotr_> no i nadal pozostaje mulenie na fleshu
<Wizard> Cóż, ja ci z tym nie pomogę na pewno.
<Wizard> Poczekaj na kogoś, kto coś z tego wywróży.
<piotr_> ok. W każdym razie dzięki za czas ;)
<piotr_> @Wizard jesteś jeszcze?
<Wizard> Tak.
<piotr_> spójrz proszę na ten temat i powiedz czy to ewentualnie mogłoby pomóc http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/steam-ubuntu-brak-driverow-t514523.html
<jacekowski> co masz za karte graficzna
<jacekowski> bo nie masz sterownikow zainstalowanych
<piotr_> ati mobility radeon 4570
<piotr_> jacek nie wiem czy widzisz moją dotychczasową rozmowę z WIzardem, ale doszliśmy do tego, że mam sterowniki i nawet owy OpenGL powinien śmigać
<jacekowski> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<jacekowski> w /var/log/ powinienes miec plik Xorg.0.log
<jacekowski> pokaz go
<piotr_> http://wklej.org/id/974989/
<piotr_> mam jeszcze obok drugi taki z dopiskiem ".old" na końcu (widocznie jakaś zachowana poprzednia wersja nie wiem skąd)
<elbow_> Wizard: patrz, teraz jestem podpięty pod neozdrade przez modem, da sie zrobić z tego netbooka router wifi? chciałbym zobaczyć czy mój świeżo shakowany tablet trybi
<jacekowski> [    19.930] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found
<jacekowski> a nie
<jacekowski> moment
<jacekowski> piotr_: zrob glxinfo
<jacekowski> piotr_: i pokaz
<Wizard> elbow_: Da się.
<piotr_> http://wklej.org/id/974994/
<jacekowski> piotr_: twoja karta nie potrafi EXT_texture_sRGB_decode
<jacekowski> piotr_: nic z tym nie zrobisz
<elbow_> Wizard: czego szukac w necie?
<piotr_> jacekowski dzięki, ale jednego nie rozumiem
<piotr_> ta gra śmiga mi na windzie bez najmniejszych problemów
<piotr_> czemu nagle nie działa na linuksie
<piotr_> i to jak mówisz z powodów sprzętowych
<Wizard> piotr_: Pisz petycję do ATI, żeby ci sterowniki porządna napisali.
<Wizard> Bo fglrx to jest kupa śmiechu :)
<piotr_> aha rozumiem. Dziękuję za wyjaśnienie problemu. Wydawało się takie proste
<Wizard> To znaczy może to i jest proste, ale producenci kart graficznych mają Linuksa w dupie.
<Wizard> Oczywiście teraz pójdziesz psioczyć na Ubuntu, że jest do dupy i że ci gry nie chodzą, a na Łindołs chodzą.
<Wizard> Cóż, jak to Torvalds powiedział? Nvidia wal się? :>
<piotr_> szkoda, że to laptop bo na pececie w grę by wchodziła wymiana karty
<piotr_> to ostatnie moje pytanie z innej beczki: jaka jest kombinacja klawiszy na zmiane obszaru roboczego, oraz na operacje kopiuj/wklej (bo ciągle robię ctrl c/ctrl v odruchowo a tu najwyraźniej nie działa)
<DaZ> a te otwarte nie działają? :v
<DaZ> bo podobno czasem dzialaja
<Wizard> ctrl+c i ctrl+v jak najbardziej działają. Oprócz tego, tekst który zaznaczasz automatycznie się kopiuje, wkleić można rolką.
<DaZ> w konsoli trzeba dobić szift jeszcze :v
<Wizard> Pulpity przełącza się ctrl+alt+strzałka.
<DaZ> a przynajmniej tej mojej.
<Wizard> Nic nie mówił o konsoli.
<DaZ> nic nie mówił o niekonsoli
<Wizard> No to może ma klawiaturę popsutą :D
<piotr_> taaa. Powyciągałem klawisze pilnikiem
<Wizard> piotr_: Na stronie ubuntu-pomoc masz poradnik.
<piotr_> spoko już wszystko wiem
<piotr_> problem mi własnie konsola sprawiała ;)
<piotr_> w takim razie życzę miłego dnia i jeszcze raz dzięki za poświęcony czas
<Wizard> Czytając pomiń fragmenty dotyczące PPA
<Wizard> piotr_: Naprawdę to przeczytaj.
<piotr_> przeczytam przeczytam
<mojzesz> witam
<mojzesz> jest tu ktos?
<marahin> nie.
<mojzesz> maM pytanie w sprawie ubuntu
<mojzesz> jak otwieram przeglądarke www kursor myszy powiększa sie nie wiem czemu
<mojzesz> wczesniej tego nie mialm
<elbow_> może oglądasz porno?
<DaZ> jaki zabawny.
<elbow_> starałem sie
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> elbow_: Swój człowiek z ciebie :D
<elbow_> Wizard: a to a propos czego?:P
<BlessJah> porno, wizard tez oglada w pracy
<elbow_> aha:D
<Wizard> ;)
<BlessJah> Wizard: ktos zbywa miejsca w autobusie za piwo, ale watpie zebys byl zainteresowany
<Wizard> Nie jestem.
<elbow_> ej, powiedzcie mi chłopacy :P jak udostępnić neostrade za pomocą karty wifi w netbooku?
<Wizard> Da się to wyklikać w ustawieniach sieci.
<mojzesz> ok rozwiązałem problem reset unity poszedł
<elbow_> co Ty gadasz? jak?
<Wizard> Nie wiem, to jest mocno nieintuicyjne.
<mojzesz> Wizard spróbuj virtual hotspot zrobić z lapka
<elbow_> Wizard: chociaż powiedz jak to znaleźć w google? jak to sie zwie?
<Wizard> W necie są poradniki jak to zrobić "normalnie" iptables, ale network-manager jest do bani i nie umie dwóch połączeń sieciowych na raz podnieść.
<Wizard> Nie wiem.
<Wizard> Wiem, że mi kiedyś mignęło.
<elbow_> dobra, trudno, musze przyznać sie szcvzerze przed sobą że jestem leszczem i tyle
<elbow_> daruje sobie :)
<Wizard> ludmar: Co ty tu robisz?
<ludmar> Wizard: stęskniłem się za ircem ;)
<Wizard> Ale żeby od razu na kanał o linuksie?
<Wizard> Nie przeszkadzają ci pryszcze?
<elbow_> wat?
<gjm> wat wat
<elbow_> o co chodzi Wizardu?:P
<piotr_> @Wizard?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: a kto to jest ze sie tak dziwisz?
<ludmar> mam wrażenie że Wizard sam tego nie wie
<kretu> z pewnością nasz krajan
<bastetmilo> ludmar: to kim jestes?
<ludmar> szpiegiem shoguna z pewnością nie
<ludmar> bastetmilo: na to pytanie powinien odp. Wizard, coś wie w tym temacie chyba, może dowiem się czegoś ciekawego
<ludmar> ale rozpatrując to od strony społecznościowej to.... "jestem nowy, mam ubuntu live od 15 minut (moje pierwsze 15 minut na linuksie) i jako nowy po takim powitaniu stwierdzam że to jednak chyba nie ta bajka" ;))
<piotro> witam
<bastetmilo> ludmar: ej :)
<piotro> poszukuje pomocy w zainstalowaniu sterowników do gf gts 450 - ubuntu na virtualnym
<BlessJah> ubuntu siedzi w maszynie wirtualnej? virtualbox?
<piotro> tak
<piotro> virtualbox
<BlessJah> nie komunikuje się bezpośrednio ze sprzętem, urządzenia są emulowane przez virtualbox
<piotro> aha - a dokładniej chodzi mi o możliwość zmiany rozdzielczość na większą bo moge wybrać tylko 1024
<piotro> a przydałaby się chociaż 1540
<piotro> 1640
<BlessJah> zainstaluj virtualbox guest addition
<BlessJah> potem gdzieś w VBoksie wyklikasz żeby zamontowało - pojawi się wirtualny napęd cd z paczkami, które zainstalujesz
<piotro> ok. szczerze to nie wiem jak ale na innym kompie ten sam virtualbox i mi sie udało. grzebałem cos xorg i dostałem wieksze rozdzielczosci ale nvidia juz nie taka głupia
<elbow_> moze teraz jest ktoś kto wie jak zrobic z netbooka podłączonego do neostrady router wifi?
<piotro> dobra dzieki spróbuje
<BlessJah> nie chodzi o nvidie, ubuntu nie widzi nvidii, tylko "kartę graficzną" InnoTek Systemberatung GmbH VirtualBox Graphics Adapter [80ee:beef] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<piotro> dokładnie taką widzi
<piotro> ale zainstalowałem nvidia bodajze current ale to chyba nie to- no cóz tak to jest jak sie ine zna systemu
<BlessJah> mechaniki wirtualizacji, nie systemu
<BlessJah> muszę zająć się pewnymi umiarkowanie produktywnymi zajęciami
<BlessJah> bbl o/
<elbow_> kiedy robisz to sam ze sobą wtedy to rzeczywiście jest bardzo umiarkowanie produktywne :P
<BlessJah> elbow_: zazwyczaj pozwalam sie tym zajmowac współlokatorce
<elbow_> BlessJah: nie chce wiedzieć:P
<Wizard> BlessJah ma dziewczynę! Ja!
<Wizard> Uważaj, bo potem przychodzi taki i mówi, że żona kolegi ma jakieś problemy z tym, że on do tego kolegi dzwoni!
<BlessJah> poczekaj, bo mam problem z wyobrażeniem sobie tego
<Voldenet> ;D
<Wizard> Ja też!
<BlessJah> mógłbyś mi na szybko machnąć graf co kto i do kogo ma?
<Wizard> Kranik.
<BlessJah> UML
<Voldenet> FTW
<Wizard> Kolega gościa co tu był ma żonę. I ta żona się czepia, że gość do kolegi dzwoni często i pyta o Ubuntu.
<BlessJah> aha
<BlessJah> mówisz mi to w nawiązaniu do...?
<Wizard> Do mieszkania z kobitą pod jednym dachem.
<BlessJah> Wizard: z dwiema dziewczynami, facetem i jednym psem
 * BlessJah zaciemna obraz całości
<BlessJah> zmieńmy temat
<Wizard> Dobrze.
<Wizard> foreste!
<BlessJah> foreste?
<BlessJah> `seen foreste
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: foreste was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 5 days, 2 hours, 10 minutes, and 42 seconds ago: <foreste> czesc
<foreste> xD
<BlessJah> Wizard: jak nauka php ci idzie?
<foreste> czesc
<BlessJah> hej
<Wizard> BlessJah: Nie idzie.
<Wizard> piotr_: Co ty mnie tu okna otwierasz?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Miałem pójść do was do Wirelessa ale zostałem przechwycony przez koło naukowe
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Kiedy macie jakieś spotkania?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: asi?
<Quintasan> ASI to nie koło naukowe
<BlessJah> sroda 17, bodajze box 2.30
<piotr_> cześć ziomki. Czy ktoś z Was wie może czy mogę jechać jednocześnie na standardowych sterownikach grafiki i PPA, ewentualnie włączać i wyłączać je na zmianę?
<Quintasan> piotr_: Możesz mieć zainstalowane obok siebie np. nvidia-current i nvidia-experimental-310 ale będziesz musiał przeładowywać moduły
<Quintasan> I pewnie restartować X'y
<Quintasan> piotr_: A po co Ci to?
<Wizard> yum search dconf
<Wizard> Uh, nie tu.
<Wizard> Kurr :>
<gjm> yummy
<piotr_> miałem problem z uruchomieniem pewnej Steamowej gry i mi poradzono co następuje http://wklej.org/id/975127/
<Wizard> Dobrze ci poradzono.
<Wizard> Zrób, jak poradzono.
<Dreadlish> tak
<piotr_> WIzard wiem, ale o kwestię dwu sterowników na raz sam kazałeś mi zapytać tutaj :P
<Wizard> Bo męczysz na prywatnym, a ja się nie znam na tym.
<Wizard> Dobrze ci poradzono, nie wiem, czy będziesz mógł przełączać·
<Wizard> Jak ja taką podskoczoną kropkę napisałem? :)
<Wizard> ·
<BlessJah> ·
<elbow_> :P
<BlessJah> Wizard: okruszki musisz mieć pod altem
<Wizard> Oooo, w doborowym towarzystwie na pewno ;)
<Xanthia> Dzień dobry wieczór...
<Wizard> Cześć, Xanthia.
<Xanthia> hej Wizard ;)
<Voldenet> >a teraz wszyscy czytacie X jako chi
<elbow_> chyba Ty
<elbow_> :P
<Xanthia> albo V jako L ;]
<Quintasan> piotr_: Zrób tak jak napisali
<Quintasan> nowy fglrx nie działa z niektórymi starymi kartami i może być tak że Twojej nie ma już na liście wspieranych
<Wizard> Jest tak, on ma jakąś starszą właśnie.
<Xanthia> Wie ktoś czemu mi ZynAdSubFX nie zapisuje ustawień brzmień? :P
 * Wizard łapie się za głowę.
<Wizard> Nie wziąłem dziś kryształowej kuli :)
<Xanthia> kurteczka, to niedobrze
<Xanthia> jak to się mogło stać?
<Wizard> Nie wiem. W gwiazdach nie napisali.
<Wizard> Może po prostu jest zjebany?
<Wizard> Popsuty znaczy, chciałem napisać.
<Wizard> Odpal w terminalu, może coś wypluje.
<Xanthia> nie bardzo wiem jak :p
<Xanthia> on jest podpięty pod LMMSa
<BlessJah> hrhr
<Wizard> OBORZE!
<Xanthia> Zostaw bór w spokoju :P
<Wizard> A oborę?
<Xanthia> a to wedle życzenia :P
<Wizard> Najazd Piotrów.
<Xanthia> no problem mam, robię sobie brzmienie i zapisuje mi z nazwą, ale zamiast ustawień tylko fala sinusoidalna :(
<Wizard> Xanthia: Odpal to coś w terminalu.
<Xanthia> ale jak? :D
<Xanthia> o to takie mi chodzi o, o to - http://zynaddsubfx.sourceforge.net/
 * Wizard ziewa.
 * gjm słucha: Huxley - No Matter What (Moodtrap Mix)
 * Wizard słucha ПR²
 * elbow_ pije perłę, słucha Dezertera i sprawdza prace domowe
 * bastetmilo słucha Mieczysława Fogga
 * kretu słucha Blind Guardian
<Wizard> elbow_: :D
<Wizard> Ku przyszłości? :>
<Wizard> Tak się składa, że też piję perłę.
<elbow_> Wizard: Ile % duszy
<elbow_> Wizard: a tez sprawdzasz prace?:P
<Wizard> Nie.
<Wizard> Obijam się.
<elbow_> Wizard: słusznie:)
<Wizard> Czytam sobie o Apache Isis.
<Wizard> znacie jakąś fajną, prostą gierkę na linuksa?
<elbow_> Wizard: w jakim klimacie?
<bastetmilo> frozen bubble
<Wizard> elbow_: Red Baron!
<elbow_> Wizard: nie znam
<Wizard> O, powermanga jest wporzo
<Wizard> O, puszczę sobie Wino za karę :D
 * ftpd słucha Budki Suflera!
<ftpd> Cześć.
<Wizard> Цзесц, фтпд
<Wizard> Uuuuuh
<Wizard> Cześć, ftpd.
<ftpd> Cześć Typie-Co-Nie-Dotarł-Na-Fosdem-Lol.
<ftpd> :P
<Wizard> Oj ssij pałkę :/
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ale brzydko mówisz
<Wizard> Ja często brzydko mówię.
<kklimonda_> Wizard: humble bundle nowe jest
<kklimonda_> Wizard: ma parę fajnych gier
<kklimonda_> Wizard: super hexagon jest <3
<elbow_> szachy
<elbow_> go
<elbow_> lubie pingus
<elbow_> ten klon lemingów
<elbow_> wormux
<elbow_> open arena
<Wizard> Pingus jest świetne :D
<modin> new day :c
<modin> piatek
<gHo> Wizard: Team Fortress 2
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-08
<elbow> bry'
<bastetmilo> czesc
<elbow> wszystkim paniom wszystkiego dobrego
<gjm> sup
<BlessJah> elbow: dzieki za przypomnienie
<Wizard> :D
<elbow> wam też:)
<BlessJah> jakiegos kwiatka zdaze kupic ^^
<Wizard> No, mama się ucieszy :)
<elbow> ja nie zdążyłem i mama mi złożyła życzenia :P
<BlessJah> elbow: jesteś babą z dziekanatu! a jednak
<elbow> tak, macie mnie :P
<Wizard> Uuuuu..
<elbow> tak w ogóle to musze dzisiaj iść do dziekanatu
<elbow> kupić im kawe czy pół litra?:P
<bastetmilo> ile mam pań na kanale dziś?
<bastetmilo> oprocz mnie
<BlessJah> Wizard: meh, dzięki za przypomnienie, do mamy też wypadałoby zadzwonić
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ty, elbow
<gjm> i gjm
<BlessJah> suitch_ :D
<BlessJah> najlepszego dziewczyny!
<elbow> dzięki dzięki :P
 * kretu rozdaje paniom goździki
<kretu> rajstopy też chcecie?
<kretu> ;-]
<bastetmilo> ja podziekuje :>
<elbow> hm... ostatnio rajstopy miałem na sobvie w przedszkolu, chyba podziękuję :)
<bastetmilo> chyba rajtuzy
<elbow> nie wiem, to jest różnica?
<bastetmilo> oczywiscie
<elbow> http://expressilustrowany.pl/rajstopy-dla-mezczyzn-kosztuja-tyle-co-rajstopy-dla-pan-zdjecia,artykul.html?material_id=506de6f4fbaedddf04000000
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c3c6jwj> (at expressilustrowany.pl)
<elbow> ide po kawe brb
<Wizard> O Chrystusie Królu Żydowski :D
<gjm> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s480x480/598775_10200109287873917_1901470064_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/colxpot> (at fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net)
<Wizard> Mamy kolejną informację na temat elbowa ;)
<elbow> Wizard: ale że co? że jestem murzynem w rajstopach? pff też mi nowość :P
<Wizard> Nie nie. Data artykułu sugeruje, że przypomniałeś sobie go teraz, czytając wcześniej. Express Ilustrowany to lokalna, łódzka gazeta, więc z dużym prawdopodobieństwem - mieszkasz w Łodzi lub okolicy :>
<Wizard> Trafiłem?
 * prs 's back
<eshlox> ;-D
<elbow> Wizard: żenujący stalkerze, to chyba pierwszy link po wpisaniu "rajstopy męskie":P
<elbow> ej, jaką kawe pijacie?
<BlessJah> nie pijam kawy
<elbow> ja np korzystam z tego urządzenia http://allegro.pl/zaparzacz-kawy-kawiarka-9-kaw-uszczelki-espresso-i3014538764.html i dzięki temu każda kawa nawet najgorszy badziew smakuje lepiej
<BlessJah> dlatego jestem słabym programistą
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d52u4f2> (at allegro.pl)
<elbow> BlessJah: jak Ty żyjesz?
<BlessJah> to pytanie filozoficzne?
<elbow> tak:)
<BlessJah> żyję nadzieją że nie będzie tak źle, jak zapowiada się że będzie
<elbow> BlessJah: a skąd czerpiesz nadzieję?
<BlessJah> zazwyczaj nie jest tak źle, jak zakładałem że będzie
<elbow> optymizm metafizyczny poparty zafałszowanym pesymizmem gnoseologicznym
<elbow> nieźle :)
<BlessJah> dzięki
 * Wizard żenujący stalker :<
<elbow> Wizard: głasku głasku, dziś dzień kobiet, powiem, że jesteś najlepszym stalkerem
<Wizard> Nie wiem co to ma wspólnego z dniem kobiet.
<BlessJah> elbow: dodatkowo nie przejmuję się niekorzystnymi zdarzeniami i właściwościami rzeczywistości, jako że nie mam na nie najmniejszego wpływu - przejmowanie się nic nie zmienia
<elbow> Wizard: święto :)
<BlessJah> mów mi więcej mądrych słów :D
<elbow> BlessJah: stoicyzm
<BlessJah> trochę inna motywacja, ale trafiłeś
<elbow> BlessJah: a jaka motywacja?
<BlessJah> inne pojmowanie arete
<elbow> niedługo mam zamiar zająć się psychoterapią filozoficzną, jakbyście mieli problemy ze sobą to zapraszam, dam wam rabat :)
<elbow> BlessJah: czyli jakie cnoty?
<BlessJah> człowiek jest tu po to, aby pomagać innym
<BlessJah> po co są inni, nie mam pojęcia
<BlessJah> parafraza, nie wiem z kogo
<elbow> BlessJah: czemu tak zakładasz że jest sie po to by pomagać innym?
<BlessJah> nauczylem sie cieszyc szczesciem innych, a o pomaganiu to była parafraza cytatu
<BlessJah> czytales moze kiedys serię o enderze Orsona Scotta-Carda?
<elbow> BlessJah: jak się będziesz kiedyś nudził to poczytaj o staroindyjskiej zasadzie tat twam asi
<elbow> nie, nigdy
<BlessJah> poczytaj
<BlessJah> jesli sci-fi nie lubisz, to Grę Endera możesz pominąć (lub przemęczyć), ale następne spodobają ci się na pewno
<elbow> BlessJah: jak tylko znajde chwile to poczytam
<BlessJah> poza zawijac na miasto, pare spraw przed wyjazdem musze zalatwic
<BlessJah> o/
<elbow> może wie ktoś czemu lustro odbija obraz lewo-prawo ale nie odbija góra-dół?
<Wizard> O matko.
<elbow> Wizard: wat?
<elbow> http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/166735_533283193361329_1081020859_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bokq7on> (at sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net)
<Wizard> Szary deszcz zamoczył jar.. \m/
<modin> upgrade to debian sid
<qwertz> nmap nie pokazuje privoxy na localhost, chociaz privoxy dziala
<BlessJah> qwertz: nmap domyślnie skanuje bodaj 1000 najpopularniejszych portów
<BlessJah> poza tym skanowanie localhosta może dawać przekłamane wyniki
<qwertz> BlessJah: moze tak byc
<BlessJah> sprawdz z -p PORT
<qwertz> nmap 127.0.0.1 -p 8118
<qwertz> 8118/tcp open  privoxy
<qwertz> pokazuje
<qwertz> a samo nmap bez -p nie pokazuje
<qwertz> ale pokazuje np tor ktory ma wyzszy port od privoxy
<qwertz> dzieki za podpowiedz
<Wizard> modin: To nie jest kanał o debianie.
<HardyTwardy> jak zmienic domyslnego feh w ranger'ze na cos innego
<Wizard> Że co?
<gjm> HardyTwardy: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Ranger#Opening_files_with_a_given_application
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2daqy72> (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<Wizard> Co to jest Ranger?
<gjm> Opis           : A simple, vim-like file manager
<HardyTwardy> Wizard: cos jak MC, taki bardziej vimowaty
<HardyTwardy> gjm: thx
<Wizard> LOL.
<HardyTwardy> kurcze, ze nie ma tego gdzies w configu
<gjm> Wizard: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Ranger#Opening_files_with_a_given_applic
<gjm> Tfu.
<gjm> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/03/08/13_56_51_2013-03-08_1366x768_scrot.png
<Wizard> http://www.viplugin.com/eclipsecommander.htm
<Wizard> Wolę nautilusa.
<HardyTwardy> z gui wole spacefm
<elbow> emacsem przez sendmaila
 * HardyTwardy stawia potrojna sciane ognia
<Wizard> spacefm? Nie znam :)
<gjm> Bo wolisz nautilusa.
<Wizard> Pewnie tak.
<Wizard> Chociaż najfajniejszym, jakiego używałem do tej pory był FSViewer.
<HardyTwardy> >;-þ
<Wizard> Niestety.. nie da się go już zbudować :(
<HardyTwardy> nie zanam
<gjm> Pewnie jakieś średniowiecze :>
<Wizard> gjm: :D
<Wizard> Taki menedżer plików w WINGS.
<soee> jak dla serwera na debianie mogę ustawić date.timezone ?
<soee> ok mam
<bez> elo
<bez> lepsze jest ubuntu 12.10 czy 12.04 lts - polski remiks/
<miszczo_> yo
<miszczo_> udało sie moze komus uruchomić compiza na xubuntu 12.10? ja nie mam belek w okienkach
<kklimonda_> bez: 12.04
<bez> kklimonda: znaczna roznica jest?
<kklimonda_> bez: dłuższe wsparcie, lepiej przetestowany
<bez> kklimonda: kk, dzieki, wlasnie sie sciaga;P
<HardyTwardy> miszczo_: uzyj innego dekoratora okien
<DaZ> ja nie rozumiem jak mozna siedziec na rocznej dystrybucji >:
<kklimonda_> DaZ: Firefox jest zawsze najnowszy i tak ;)
<DaZ> ale kde trzeba ciagnac ciagnac z jakichs bakportow, czy cos
<DaZ> gdzie juz sama nazwa mnie przeraza ;v
<kklimonda_> DaZ: e tam trzeba
<kklimonda_> stare działają ;)
<DaZ> stare sa stare
<elbow> czy ktoś z was może mi łopatologicznie wytłumaczyć do czego są czytniki rrsów?
<thelleo> elbow, czytniki rssów są do czytania rssów
<thelleo> dzięki temu możesz w takim czytniku mieć np. newsy z ulubionych portali, które udostepniają rssy
<elbow> o pacz pan, a ja myślałem że do parzenia kawy
<elbow> dobre to? korzystacie?
<thelleo> ja nie
<thelleo> ale dobre jak dużo serwisów przeglądasz i chcesz mieć dostep do nich wszystkich z jednego miejca
<qwertz> ja tez nie. rss mial zastapiony przez atom
<elbow> czyli syf?
<BlessJah> ja korzystam
<BlessJah> nie musze sprawdzac zabubskrybowanych serwisow, jak pojawi sie news, to czytnik go pobierze od razu
<qwertz> BlessJah: korzystasz z czytnika pod linuxem czy windows
<BlessJah> a co to za roznica?
<BlessJah> thunderbirda mam
<BlessJah> qwertz: jakie mozliwosci ma atom, ktorych nie ma rss?
<BlessJah> ale bez zagladania do wiki
<qwertz> aha w tb jest czytnik
<qwertz> BlessJah: z tego co przypadkiem kiedys czytalem chodzi o znacznie lepszy protokol jaki ma atom
<BlessJah> rss działa i jest popularniejszy
<BlessJah> atom rozwiazuje bolaczek pare, are z punktu widzenia uzytkownika nie ma to znaczenia
<qwertz> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-H6_lJBQ2Y
<qwertz> bardzo fajnie prowadzi programy
<DaZ> za długie intro jest za długie
<qwertz> DaZ: w programie rozbickiego?
<DaZ> ta, i w sumie nie porusza.
<qwertz> rowniez odnioslem takie wrazenie
<qwertz> powinni podpatrzec ile trwaja intra w tv
<elbow> jak wieczór?
<bastetmilo> super
<bastetmilo> impreza w padbarze :)
<elbow> :)
<BlessJah> sćłaba coś ta impreza
<BlessJah> s/ć//
<bastetmilo> impreza sie rozkreca
<bastetmilo> to tylko moje uzalezniebie od internetu :p
<BlessJah> tia
<bpx03> czesc, wie ktos moze czy ktorys z nas synology wspiera podlaczenie bezposrednio do tv tak jak to jest w qnap?
<jacekowski> bezposrednio czyli jak?
<jacekowski> vga?
<jacekowski> czy dlna?
<bpx03> bezposrednio
<jacekowski> JAK?
<jacekowski> czym
<jacekowski> ethernet?
<jacekowski> hdmi?
<bpx03> mam qnap 269l, poszlo na nim firmware z synology ktore wyglada o niebo lepiej.. brakuje mi tylko podlaczenia do tv do wpelni szczescia
<bpx03> jest tam hdmi output
<jacekowski> nie da sie
<jacekowski> kup se rpi jak chcesz takie bajery albo uzywaj soft qnapa
<jacekowski> albo hakuj soft synology
<bpx03> wlasnie tak myslalem zeby sprobowac postawic XServer i byloby by pieknie
<bpx03> az dziwie sie ze nic takiego nie ma synology. Maja przeciez tez nas-y z wyjsciem hdmi
<jacekowski> nie maja
<bpx03> czyli to wszystko wyjasnia.. tak mi sie wydawalo ze gdzies to widzialem
<jacekowski> maja DVRy
<jacekowski> ale to do CCTV sprzet
<jacekowski> i to ma HDMI
<jacekowski> ale nie robi za NASa
<bpx03> zeby jeszcze do qnap-a mozna bylo w xbmc czy tam ich hdstation dodac skype bylby idealny
<bpx03> w sumie mozna byloby postawic na tym normalny system, ale nie trafilem z pamiecia a 1gb troche malo...
<bpx03> jakis zamiennik bios-a by sie przydal ;)
<jacekowski> a po co
<jacekowski> co by ci BIOS na armie dal?
<jacekowski> a mozna tam normalny system
<bpx03> nie mam arm
<bpx03> intel tam jest
<jacekowski> no to linuxa na tym i tak postawisz
<jacekowski> ale to nie ma 3d zadnego
<jacekowski> a bez 3d, xbmc nie zadziala
<bpx03> na normalnym sofcie jest hdstation gdzie jest xbmc i dziala
<jacekowski> chyba ze ma jakies 3d, ale to raczej malo prawdopodobne
<jacekowski> no to ma 3d
<jacekowski> no to nie widze co masz za problem, normalnego debiana na to wsadzisz bez problemu
<bpx03> ten procek tam siedzi: http://ark.intel.com/products/65470/Intel-Atom-Processor-D2550-(1M-Cache-1_86-GHz)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c2mo4lz> (at ark.intel.com)
<bpx03> jacekowski, myslisz ze jakos daloby rade w debianie wyregulowac obroty wiatraka?
<bpx03> na sofcie synology chodzil caly czas 100%
<bpx03> jak czolg ;)
<jacekowski> wszystko sie da
<Dreadlish> uh
<Dreadlish> napisze u was, bo to wasza działka
<Dreadlish> ./configure: line 17704: syntax error near unexpected token `RANDR,'
<Dreadlish> ./configure: line 17704: `XORG_DRIVER_CHECK_EXT(RANDR, randrproto)'
<Dreadlish> wat do
<jacekowski> google that shit
<bpx03> jacekowski, myslisz ze uciagnelo by gnome3 ?:]
<Dreadlish> łatwo powiedzieć
<Dreadlish> google mówi mniej więcej tyle co Ty
<Dreadlish> czyli 'nie wiem, poszukaj gdzie indziej'
<Dreadlish> ;d
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9rJJSiUy0I
<Dreadlish> meh
<bpx03> btw. dzieki jacekowski za dyskusje. Sprobuje z tym debianem i dam znac jak poszlo
<kklimonda_> Dreadlish: nie masz zainstalowanych wszystkich paczek potrzebnych do zbudowania tego
<Dreadlish> właśnie zastanawiam się czego mi brakuje.
<kklimonda_> jak debian/ubuntu to pewnie x11prot-randr-dev
<kklimonda_> x11proto-randr-dev
<Dreadlish> wait
<Dreadlish> bo znalazłem, czego nie mialem ;D
<Dreadlish> i to nie było proto randra
<Stirlitz_> jacekowski, ?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-09
<jacekowski> Stirlitz_: ?
<Stirlitz_> jacekowski, są jakies takie koputerki dedykowane na routery?
<Stirlitz_> w sensie potrzebuje 5xlan i linuksa
<jacekowski> mikrotik?
<Stirlitz_> okropne
<Stirlitz_> najgorzej że to nie może być rack
<jacekowski> czemu nie mikrotik
<jacekowski> w sensie sprzet sam
<Stirlitz_> kurcze, moze sie przekonam
<jacekowski> i linuxa chyba na tym odpalisz
<jacekowski> ile to chcesz wydajnosci?
<jacekowski> bo mozna dwie skrzynki - jakis tani switch typu linksysa SLM2008
<Stirlitz_> wydajność jest pomijalna w ty przypadku
<jacekowski> i kazdy port na innym VLANie
<jacekowski> znaczy sie 5 vlanow, 6 port jako uplink do routera i tam miec te 5 vlanow
<jacekowski> inaczej bedzie ciezko kupic sprzet jakis gotowy
<Stirlitz_> ale skrzynka 5xlan 2 zasilacze reszta nieważna w sumie
<jacekowski> http://www.norco-group.com/news_detail/newsId=516f858b-65b4-442a-84c7-d592ded214bb.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c677nb5> (at www.norco-group.com)
<jacekowski> ja bym to widzial z jakims switchem
<jacekowski> jak zrobisz sobie na nim te vlany to bedzie prawie tak jakbys mial duzo portow
<Stirlitz_> eee
<KarolStasburger> dziendobry
<KarolStasburger> dzien kobiet byl wczoraj wiec z lekkim opoznieniem
<KarolStasburger> ale przyszedlem taki zart familijny opowiedziec
<KarolStasburger> wlasnie z okazji dnia kobiet dla wszystkich pań
<KarolStasburger> Otóż
<KarolStasburger> Jest 8 marca, jak wiadomo - prawda - dzień kobiet, pani Bożena zaprasza znajomych, urządza impreze
<KarolStasburger> I tak czeka, czeka na gości, czeka
<KarolStasburger> Czeka czeka, i nikt nie przychodzi
<KarolStasburger> W końcu zdenerwowana wygląda przez okno, okno PCV premiur vetrex miała bo nie dawno były wymieniane
<KarolStasburger> I wypatruje czy ktoś idzie, a tam nagle zza krzaka wychodzi wielka szyszka i idzie w kierunku jej domu
<KarolStasburger> I ona (ta pani Bożena) tak zdziwiona mysli sobie "Co to, szyszka przyszla?". Bo dlaczego by miala prawda szyszka przyjsc, przeciez to niemozliwe jest
<KarolStasburger> I za chwile słychać pukanie do drzwi, więc ona schodzi na dół i tak z niedowierzaniem jeszcze spogląda przez wizjer - szyszka.
<KarolStasburger> Otwiera tak troche z niepokojem drzwi bo pomyślała jeszcze, że to może być zamaskowany przestępca
<KarolStasburger> I tak ze strachem ale tez z za ciekawieniem  - no bo wiadomo jak to u kobiet - otwiera powoli te drzwi
<KarolStasburger> A ta szyszka wykrzykuje "Szyszkiego najlepszego!" i sie okazuje że to przecież jej mąż z wadą wymowy przyszedł
<KarolStasburger> HEHEHE
<dweller> coś ostatnio nie teges na freenode
<dweller> to pewnie przez steama na linuksa rzesza debili przyłazi ;f
<hide_> hello
<dweller> sup
<elbow_> śpicie?
<jacekowski> tak
<bastetmilo> nie
<Belzebub> 50/50
<gjm> ½
<elbow_> tylko ja wstałem o 6?:P
<bastetmilo> ja wstalam o 7 ale polozylam sie po 4 :)
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Voldenet> http://adultcatfinder.com/
<Voldenet> Happy caturday
<Ashiren> :3
<Wizard> :D
<Stirlitz_> jacekowski, takie cos będzie dobre? http://www.cyberbajt.pl/produkt/3574/routerboard-493g-wraz-z-licencja-level5.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ad8rrb7> (at www.cyberbajt.pl)
<Dreadlish> wow
<Dreadlish> dużo gigabitowego etheru
<Stirlitz_> :)
<Dreadlish> no to jest na mipsie, więc openwrt na to się raczej znajdzie :D
<Dreadlish> no i do tego masz 3 minipci i usb
<Stirlitz_> zupełnie nie miałem przyjemności do tej pory, ma toto normalbe iptablesy?
<Dreadlish> openwrt tak
<Dreadlish> a czy soft od mikrotika ma - niew iem
<jacekowski> Stirlitz_: soft od mikrotika to linux normalny
<jacekowski> Stirlitz_: z ich dodatkami
<Stirlitz_> o! to chyba dobre bedzie
<Stirlitz_> biorę
<jacekowski> http://hackaday.com/2009/02/28/full-debian-on-a-router-board/
<Stirlitz_> co do tego jest potrzebne oprócz obudowy i zasilacza?
<jacekowski> albo wlasnie jakies ddwrt czy cos
<jacekowski> Stirlitz_: karta wifi?
<Stirlitz_> ja potzrebuje tylko iproute i iptables a to jest
<Stirlitz_> hmm może się przydać, chociaz to wszafie będzie zamknięte
<qermit> Stirlitz_: jeszcze rrd i snmp
<qermit> no i quagga
<qermit> i dbus :)
<jacekowski> dorobic dbusa do quaggi
<qermit> jacekowski: ostatnio wyszła jakaś nowa wersja
<qermit> jacekowski: zawsze możesz sobie daemona pośredniego napisać
<jacekowski> podejrzewam ze nie spotkalo by sie to z aprobata
<qermit> dlaczego nie
<jacekowski> dbus na routerze?
<jacekowski> jeszcze zarzucimy cale X z compizem od razu
<DaZ> wobbly routing \o/
<irek> witam wszystkich
<irek> Mam pytanko do Was
<irek> szukam dobrego programu do nagrywania pulpitu?
<irek> + dzwiek z mikrofonu :)
<Wizard> Domyślnie jest zainstalowane coś.
<Wizard> W sensie do dźwięku z mikrofonu.
<Wizard> A do nagrywania pulpiu jest od groma programów. Ja używałm xvidcap.
<Wizard> Ale nie wiem, czy on umie nagrywać też mikrofon.
<DaZ> nic nieumie
 * Wizard uderza DaZ googlami.
<Wizard> Nieók.
<DaZ> xvidcap nic nie umie >:
<irek> programow jest duzo
<Wizard> Jest.
<irek> pytanie ktory dobry
<irek> bo to wszystko wytestowac to weekend :x
<irek> na winshit to znam dobre ale na ubuntu :x
<bastetmilo> recordmydesktop
<bastetmilo> uzywalam na ubuntu i teraz na mincie mam
<Wizard> :<
<Wizard> NA MINCIE?!
<Wizard> ZDRADA!
<bastetmilo> robie na tym instrukcje dla klientoe
<Wizard> Na mincie :(
<bastetmilo> oj
<bastetmilo> no co?
<CookieM> srom wielki dobru Rzeczypospolitej uczyniła
<Wizard> Zdecydowanie. Z mintem wytrzymałem 2 dni :P
<bastetmilo> omg, nawet moj TZ fanboj appla powiedzial ze mint jest fajny
 * DaZ nie rozroznia tych czarnych dystrybucji
<Wizard> DaZ: Mint ma zmienioną tapetę. I nie ma Unity, tylko jakiś cynamon czy inne gówno w dżawaskrypcie.
<DaZ> cinnamon jest generalnie fajny.
<CookieM> mint jest super ale za bardzo eksploatował mojego lapa; *tylko* dlatego przesiadłem się na ubu
<DaZ> ze dwa razy w zyciu widziałem i wole to niż cała reszte wynalazków na gtk [;
<Wizard> Tylko Linux From Scratch <3
<DaZ> czy tam dla gtk.
<bastetmilo> ale ja nie ma cinnamon
<bastetmilo> tylko gnome zwykle
<bastetmilo> mam*
<Wizard> Shell jest w porządku.
<Wizard> Choć nieco męczący w pracy z dużą ilością okien.
<bastetmilo> CookieM: jak to eksploatowal? U mnie ubuntu mocno zarlo zasoby
<CookieM> a u mnie odwrotnie; mógłbym na nim jajka gotować
<CookieM> mam nietypowego lapa chyba; to Acer pod marką PackardBella
<Wizard> Pieprzycie, pod spodem Ubuntu i Mint mają te same flaki.
<bastetmilo> PacardBelle to nie acery IMO
<bastetmilo> ja mam acera
<bastetmilo> na mincie dluzej trzyma na baterii
<CookieM> w środku części Acera; podobno Lenovo interesuje się przejęciem PB
<bastetmilo> CookieM: aaa. Racja, TŻ mowi że Acer niedawno wykupił PB, a ja nie byłam zorientowana. :)
<Wizard> :)
<CookieM> w sumie nie interesuje mnie, kto teraz trzyma PB w łapach; dla mnie najważniejszy jest holenderski design; lapek wygląda miodzio
<Wizard> Misiaki, żeby mieć dwuarchitekturowe gcc, to muszę gcc-multilib dorobić, tak?
<kklimonda_> pewnie tak
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> kklimonda_: To mi się na łączeniu wywaliło :D
<sysek> hue hue hue
<Wizard> LOL
<czesmir> ?!
<Wizard> Sysek pewnie już nagrzmocony jak Meseszmit :)
<czesmir> ahahha
<ftpd> Nie umiem napisac regexpa :(
<kretu> to nie pisz
<ftpd> Muszę.
<ftpd> Znaczy - chciałbym.
<ftpd> Mam dwa stringi:
<ftpd> Janusz wskazuje Wladka jako cel ataku.
<ftpd> Janusz wskazuje Wladka dosiadajace konia jako cel ataku.
<ftpd> I chce jednmr egexpem zawsze wyciagc z tego 'Wladka'.
<ftpd> Jakby to bylo zawsze jedno slowo, super.
<ftpd> Ale moze byc tez.
<ftpd> Janusz wskazuje Wladka Kowalskiego dosiadajace konia jako cel ataku.
<ftpd> Janusz wskazuje Wladka Kowalskiego jako cel ataku.
<ftpd> Pomysly?
<ftpd> ;-)
<jacekowski> czyli chcesz 3 slowo zawsze wyciagnac?
<ftpd> Nie.
<jacekowski> czy chcesz wladka kowalskiego?
<ftpd> Chcę wyciągać string między 'wskazuje' a 'jako' LUB 'dosiadajacego .* jako'.
<ftpd> Tam moze byc wladek, a moze byc wladek kowalski a moze byc wladek juliusz nowak
<newbie> elo
<qermit> o/
<DaZ> ~o
 * Wizard ziewa
<czesmir> wyrko wita
#ubuntu-pl 2013-03-10
<AlexQ> Touchpad przestał działać, zewnętrzna mysz USB śmiga. Reboot oczywiście nie pomaga. Jak diagnozować?
<AlexQ> 10.04 LTS
<AlexQ> a, i gdzie się ustawia autoodblokowywanie bazy kluczy?
<Wizard> xinput list go pokazuje?
<AlexQ> Wizard: Chyba nie, tylko A4tech usb
<AlexQ> Macintosh mouse button emulation, Virtual core XTEST pointer
<Wizard> Uuuu.. to się po jakimś update zwaliło?
<AlexQ> nie mam pojęcia, chyba nie
<AlexQ> może po próbie hibernacji
<Wizard> Macintosz mouse?
<AlexQ> która nie zadziałała
<AlexQ> ooo a jest coś takiego
<AlexQ> "∼ touchpad                                	id=6	[floating slave]"
<AlexQ> na dole, poza kategoriami Virtual core pointer i Virtual core keyboard
<Wizard> U mnie jest  w Virtual core pointer.
<Wizard> SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad              	id=14
<AlexQ> mam tego samego touchpada, ale przestał działać, jest osobna pozycja touchpad. To co robić?
<Wizard> Pojęcia nie mam :)
<AlexQ> tak, jakby był, ale w złej kategorii
<Wizard> Masz płytkę instalacyjną gdzieś?
<Wizard> Bo taka magia to się raczej nie dzieje..
<Wizard> Może ten głaskacz się skiepścił po prostu?
<AlexQ> xinput --test touchpad zwraca eventy, gdy go głaskam
<AlexQ> ale pozycja wydaje się
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Wizard> Dziwne.
<AlexQ> jakby tylko jeden wymiar śmigał i to ponad 3000
<Wizard> A sprawdzałeś na jakimś innym systemie?
<Wizard> Może on się popsuł zwyczajnie :)
<AlexQ> działał na Winzgrozie, zaraz sprawdzę jeszcze raz w końcu...
<AlexQ> odinstalowałem drivera Xów synaptics w trybie purge, zrebootuje, zainstaluje i zabootuje ponownie
<AlexQ> dzieki, bye
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<Wizard> Cześć bastetmilo.
<Wizard> Widzisz, jakie ludzie mają problemy? :>
<bastetmilo> No, taczpady im nie działaja.
<Wizard> Tapczady.
<bastetmilo> tapczady :>
<Belzebub> fappady
<gjm> Ja do tej pory nie mogę zmusić mojego żeby działało włączanie/wyłączanie.
<bastetmilo> U mnie działa wyłączanie.
<bastetmilo> Tylko.
<Wizard> O właśnie, może on nacisnął przypadkiem Fn+Fileś?
<Wizard> I mu odcięło :>
<Dreadlish> mi tam w obie strony działa
<CookieM> u mnie SOA#1
<Dreadlish> przy fn_f7
<gjm> Ja mam obok macadełka specjalny przycisk.
<Dreadlish> inspiron 17r też ma specjalny przycisk
<Dreadlish> który nie działa ;D
<gjm> CookieM: SOA#1 znaczy: U mnie działa, czyli napisałeś "u mnie, u mnie działa".
<Wizard> Nie działa u mnie :)
<bastetmilo> o kurde. Ja sie zorientowalam, ze to w poprzednim lapie mialam taki przycisk i tam mi dzialalo. A w tym nie wiem :>
<gjm> Tzn. u mnie wyłączanie działa, gorzej z włączaniem, muszę odładować i załadować moduł.
<CookieM> u mnie ten specjalny przycisk też działa (F6); SOA#1 oznacza afaik 'standardowa odpowiedź administratora numer 1'; mam nadzieję, że nie uznasz tego za trolling
<Dreadlish> soa#1 czyli standardowa odpowiedź administratora nr 1, czyli 'u mnie działa'
<gjm> Tak to jest jak się czerpie wiedzę _tylko_ z wiki.
<gjm> CookieM: http://www.demonik.h2g.pl/index.php/soa-znaczy-standardowa-odpowiedz-administratora/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d9rwd63> (at www.demonik.h2g.pl)
<gjm> Masz i ucz się.
<CookieM> wężykiem Jasiu, wężykiem ;)
<Wizard> Tak sobie oglądam Star Trek i co trochę są reklamy, jak zwykle.
<Wizard> I ja się pytam wszystkich zgromadzonych: Jakim prawem "produkty" firmy Boiron są reklamowane jako leki?
<CookieM> na Syfy?
<Wizard> Homełopatia.
<Wizard> Kurde, równie dobrze można Żołądkową Gorzką reklamować jako lek.
<bastetmilo> albo wodke z pieprzem :>
<CookieM> cóż, para-leki to też leki, tak jak para-mięso to też mięso
<bastetmilo> ja tam lubie wyciszajaca homeopatie :P
<Wizard> Tę pieprzową? :>
<bastetmilo> gorzką :>
<Wizard> CookieM: Co ty pierdzielisz, to jest w ogóle na liście leków?
<Wizard> W sensie jakiś lekarz czy inny minister podpisali, że to lek?!
<CookieM> 'W Polsce produkty lecznicze homeopatyczne zostały wprowadzone do ustawy o prawie farmaceutycznym i według Ministerstwa Zdrowia mogą być przepisywane pacjentom przez dyplomowanych lekarzy medycyny, ale homeopatia nie została wymieniona jako specjalizacja lekarska, natomiast Rada Naczelnej Izby Lekarskiej uznała praktykowanie homeopatii przez lekarzy medycyny i lekarzy dentystów za błąd w sztuce lekarskiej, a przepisywanie przez ni
<CookieM> ch preparatów homeopatycznych za nieetyczne i niegodne profesji medyczne.'
<pat> czesc mam ptyanie jak zrobic dysk z kapia zapasowa ubuntu?
<Wizard> Czyli ktoś w ministerstwie wziął w łapę od Boirona czy czegoś podobnego..
<Wizard> pat: Całego systemu?
<pat> tak
<CookieM> Matrix, panie, Matrix
<Wizard> Jest mnóstwo sposobów. Jeśli to ma być jedna kopia, nieprzyrostowa, to clonezilla starczy, albo coś podobnego.
<pat> a paragon backup & recivery nada sie do robienia takiej kopi ubuntu? pod windowsem dobrze mi robil kopie a nie wiem czy do ubuntu sie sprawdzi
<Wizard> Nie znam czegoś takiego.
<pat> a w Clonezilla da sie zapisac obraz kopi na dysku usb?
<Wizard> Pewnie tak :)
<Wizard> Nigdy tego nie używałem :P
<pat> a to jeszcze pytanko takie bo zrobilem w paragonie ten obraz dysku "/" i jak przywrucilem to nie dziala mi zarzadzanie dyskami ani nie pokazuje mi cd ani nic pendrive jak podepne... to jest wina kopi czy jakies aktualizacji bo instalowalem wszystkie przed tworzeniem kopi
<pat> no ja szukam jakiegos takiego programu bo caly czas grzebie w ubuntu i jak widac czesto psuje go ;) a nie chce mi sie za karzdym razem sciagac aktualizjacje i stery czy pakiety jezykowe
<Wizard> Skąd mogę wiedzieć? Nie wiem co to paragon.
<Wizard> O borze.. *każdym*
<Wizard> pat: Jest jakieś narządko, które przerabia system na livecd.. Zapomniałem jak się nazywa.
<Wizard> RemasterSys.
<Wizard> O.
<Wizard> To jest to, czego potrzebujesz :)
<pat> eh program do tworzenia obrazu dysku chcialem wiedziec czy mozliwe jest to ze obraz mam zle zrobiony czy jakas aktualizacja mi cos narobila w sysemie
<Wizard> Przepraszam, nie wziąłem dziś kryształowej kuli.
<Wizard> Do tego co potrzebujesz starczy ci Clonezilla albo RemasterSys.
<Wizard> A tak naprawdę, to starczy ci nawet dd, jak potrzebujesz obraz na jeden i ten sam komputer.
<qermit> Wizard: ja używam btrfs do tego :)
<EsmD> czesc
<EsmD> mam taki problem przywracania gruba z live cd
<EsmD> wpisuje sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<EsmD> wyskakuje mi sudo: /usr/lib/sudo/sudoers.so: No such file or directory sudo: fatal error, unable to load plugins
<EsmD> jakies pomysly jak przywrocic GRUBA?
<EsmD> robilem to wedle http://newinubuntu.blogspot.com/2012/03/przywracanie-gruba-po-instalacji-ms.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/dxuk3v6> (at newinubuntu.blogspot.com)
<Dreadlish> EsmD: jesteś z roota?
<Dreadlish> EsmD: dobra, to inaczej
<Dreadlish> EsmD: jak wchodzisz w chroota, to jesteś jako root
<Dreadlish> EsmD: więc po kij w oku Ci sudo tam?
<EsmD_> jestem
<EsmD_> tak, jestem z roota
<Dreadlish> no to po co Ci sudo tam?
<Dreadlish> grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
<EsmD_> Could not find platform independent libraries <prefix>
<Dreadlish> a po chroocie?
<EsmD_> ja chce tylko zrobic zeby sie dalo korzystac z windowsa. Bo jak probowalem reinstalowac ubuntu wyskakiwal jakis wewnetrzny blad...
<EsmD_> moze lepiej napisz, ja nie przyjaznie sie z terminalem ;d
<Dreadlish> jesteś w chroocie?
<EsmD_> root@ubuntu.pl
<Dreadlish> a wpisałeś już chroot itp?
<EsmD_> tak
<Dreadlish> hm
<EsmD_> wszystko dzialalo z tego linku az do sudo chroot /mnt/temp
<EsmD_> gruba juz nie dalo rady zainstalowac
<Dreadlish> bo sudo
<Dreadlish> a pokaż co Ci dokładnie wywala przy grub-installu
<EsmD_> miales juz kiedys tak, ze nie dales rady reinstalowac ubuntu, dopiero po formacie bedziesz dal rade? Juz
<Dreadlish> nie, raz mi tylko win przeorał porządnie tablice partycji
<EsmD_> o, kursor mi zniknal -.-
<EsmD_> uwaga, wall of txt
<EsmD_> Could not find platform independent libraries <prefix> Could not find platform dependent libraries <exec_prefix> Consider setting $PYTHONHOME to <prefix>[:<exec_prefix>] ImportError: No module named site
<EsmD_> jak uruchamiam komputer normalnie to mi pokazuje grub-recovery czy jakso tak
<Dreadlish> hm
<Dreadlish> apt-get install --reinstall grub2
<Dreadlish> czy jak to tam w ubuntu leciało
<Dreadlish> potem dopiero grub-install
<EsmD_> root@ubuntu:/# apt-get install --reinstall grub2 E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (2: No such file or directory) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root
<Dreadlish> y
<Dreadlish> ls -l /
<Dreadlish> na wklej.to
<gjm> ps -e | grep apt, jeżeli nic nie ma to wywal ten plik.
<Dreadlish> gjm: to pod chrootem ;d
<gjm> Ah.
<EsmD_> nie da rady tam wkleic. za maly przycisk, nie moge zniknac
<gjm> ls -l / | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<asdad> czesc ponownie (tu EsmD)
<asdad> zmienilem live cd na niebianska nimfe, moze teraz kursor nie zniknie
<Wizard> Na co zmieniłeś?
<Wizard> o_O
<asdad> polski starszy remix ubuntu
<BlessJah> o/
<BlessJah> mocno starszy
<Wizard> Natty to 9.04?
<asdad> jak zainstalowac tego gruba nie majac ubuntu na dysku bo jakies bledy mi wyskakuja? :/
<Wizard> Natty jest już niewspierane. Nie intereesują nas błędy w twoim linuksie z papirusów :>
<asdad> moj linux to 11.04
<asdad> tzn moja plyta
<Wizard> Wspierane są 12.04, 12.10, prawdopodobnie jeszcze 11.10 i być może 10.04 jeszcze.
<asdad> niewazne, ja chce tylko zainstalowac tego GRUBa
<Wizard> No to instaluj.
<asdad> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install --no-floppy --recheck /dev/hda /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<asdad> i nie pikło
<Wizard> 11.04 jest już niewspierany. Powodzenia ;)
<Dreadlish> tak
<asdad> no co ja zrobie ze na nowszych magicznie znikaja kursory
<Dreadlish> 'magicznie znikają'
<Dreadlish> ech
<Wizard> 10.04 ma jeszcze miesiąc wsparcia ;D
<dsfgsdg> mam problemy z netem, ktos cos pisal? ;d
<Wizard> Dreadlish: Cóż.
<dsfgsdg> dobra, w sumie jak tu nie znajde pomocy bo wlozylem troche starszy live cd
<Dreadlish> zawsze mnie ta 'magia' interesuje
<Dreadlish> dsfgsdg: 10.04 ma jeszcze miesiąc wsparcia, jak już Wizard pisał
<dsfgsdg> no linux jest magiczny
<dsfgsdg> ni z gruchy ni z pietruchy kursor zniknal.
<Wizard> Patrzył w logi?
<dsfgsdg> ja mam 11.04, nie 10.04
<Wizard> NIE JEST JUÅ» WPISERANE.
<Dreadlish> 11.04 nie jest już wspierane as Wizard said
<Dreadlish> ;D
<dsfgsdg> czyli trzeba uzywac najnowszej wersji linuxa zeby tutaj prosic o jakokalwiek pomoc? ;d
<Wizard> Nie, trzeb używać wspieranej.
<Wizard> Chyba, że znajdziesz jakiegoś wolontariusza. Ale wątpię.
<Dreadlish> wspierana != najnowsza
<Dreadlish> tylko wspierana
<dsfgsdg> ja pierdole.
<Wizard> Heh.
<Dreadlish> rodzinę poszedł powiększać
<Wizard> Lepiej nie..
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> bo przyjdzie więcej takich...
<Dreadlish> a to będzie bieda
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Linux nie jest dla wszystkich. Szczególnie dla tych, którzy nie potrafią czytać.
<Wizard> Archeologia nie jest moją specjalnością ;P
<BlessJah> czesc wszystkim
<Wizard> Cześć, BlessJah.
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: czeŚĆ
<Dreadlish> prawdopodobnie po prostu mu sie / zamontował w ro i nie zrobił fsck
<Wizard> Wali mnie to.
<Wizard> :P
<Dreadlish> ;D
<Dreadlish> jego problem
<Dreadlish> jak sobie pojszł :/
<Dreadlish> a ja mam problem z ubuntu
<Dreadlish> a raczej ubuntu ma problem ze mną
<Dreadlish> bo kto to myślał, żeby dać działającego libmada do repo armhf
<Dreadlish> lepiej dać walniętego
<CookieM>  ‘Linux is supposed to be hard so it’s exclusive’ is just the dumbest thing that a smart person could say. - mówi Mark Shuttleworth; jest więc przeciwko elitaryzmowi w świecie GNU/Linuxa
<BlessJah> chyba pora wstawac
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: po co, jeśli za 8h dalej pójdziesz spać? :D
<BlessJah> nie wiem, zjesc cos?
 * BlessJah wrocil z CeBITu o 5
<Wizard> CookieM: Jedno to elitaryzm, drugie czytanie ze zrozumieniem.
<CookieM> no
<Wizard> Pierwsze jestem w stanie zaakceptować, w końcu jak ktoś dużo umie, to znaczy, że się wcześniej tego nauczył. Drugiego - nie.
<Wizard> Na #xubuntu to samo.
<Wizard> Dlaczego, do jasnej k***y, ludzie nie potrafią czytać?!
<CookieM> to chyba tak jak z programowaniem: ktoś opanuje kod i będzie tworzył systemy jak Linus, innego stać na parę komend w terminalu (jak mnie)
<Wizard> Żartujesz chyba?
<Wizard> Żeby tworzyć "systemy jak Linus", to trzeba mieć talent, jaja i ogromną wiedzę.
<Wizard> Poza tym, w 1991 było znaaacznie łatwiej niż w 2013.
<CookieM> podałem takie punkty ekstremalne tylko
<Wizard> :P
<kklimonda_> Wizard: obecnie pod Linuksem trzeba za dużo czytać po prostu ;)
<kklimonda_> kiedy większość ludzi chce po prostu przeczytać pudelka i pograć w gry
<CookieM> ale dzięki internetowi ludzie mogą się lepiej poznać, zrozumieć i zbliżyć do siebie; to taka namiastka globalnej społeczności, powstało nawet określenie 'netizen'
<kklimonda_> i to zresztą można naprawić, bo kernel to kernel
<jacekowski> Wizard: czemu niby bylo latwiej
<jacekowski> Wizard: wtedy nie bylo takich ladnych narzedzi
<Benek> Cześć i czołem :D mam pytanko pewne, otóż po zainstalowaniu (wreszcie jakoś działających) sterowników do mojego radeona HD 6770, system informuje mnie dzięki ślicznemu znaczkowi AMD UNSUPPORTED HARDWARE że znowu coś zzzzepsułem. Czy to że ten znaczek występuje faktycznie oznacza złe zainstalowane sterowniki? No i jeżeli tak to co zrobić, a jak nie to jak się go pozbyć
<Wizard> Benek: Nie ty zepsułeś, tylko AMD.
<Wizard> Co dzisiaj ludzie z tym wsparciem?
<dweller> ej, weekend
<dweller> i steam dla linuksa
<dweller> i nie tylko dzisiaj tylko w ostatnich tygodniach się tak nasiliło ;f
<Wizard> Ludzie myślą, że Ubuntu to darmowy Windows?
<Wizard> Hehehe.
<Wizard> Się przeliczą.
<Benek> Tyle to ja się domyśliłem że AMD i Radeony sux on Linux..i to od bardzo dawna. Przeliczyłem się myśląc że coś sie zmieniło jakoś :D
<dweller> ej, nauczą się że w życiu za darmo można dostać tylko w twarz ;f
<dweller> Benek: sterownik amd akurat ssie na każdym systemie
<dweller> nie tylko na linuksach :>
<Benek> :D
<Benek> Tylko czy moge jakoś sprawdzić czy zainstalowałem teoretycznie "dobre" sterowniki
<Benek> + pozbyć się tego znaczka? :D
<dweller> spróbuj eksperymentalne catalysty albo coś
<dweller> w ppa powinny być
<Wizard> Benek: Albo jak masz starą kartę to w drugą stronę - fglrx-legacy.
<Benek> HD
<Benek> 6770  to nie taka stara karta :D
<Benek> No dobra, spróbuję :)
<dweller> legacy jest do 4xxx włącznie
<dweller> dale już normalny jest
<Benek> Zabawnie
<Benek> bo CCC niby wykrywa mi kartę dobrze ;p
<Benek> Dzięki za pomoc :D mam nadzieję że tu jeszcze wrócę :D cześć
<dweller> :>
<jacekowski> bo do grania sa konsole
<jacekowski> szkoda ze myszy nie dadza
<Wizard> A od pierdolenia głupot, jacekowski :|
<jacekowski> gdyby gry konsolowe dzialaly z mysza+klawiatura to w zasadzie granie na PC mialoby ciezko
<Wizard> [potrzebne źródło]
<DaZ> jak ty brzydko piszesz
<DaZ> >_>
<dweller> jacekowski: działają ;3
<jacekowski> jedna gra chyba
<jacekowski> UT
<jacekowski> w ogole, tomb raider nowy roksuje rulezem
<BlessJah> Wizard...
<dweller> jacekowski: możesz przelotkę analog na mysz kupić do ps3
<dweller> sprawdza się
<Damn3d_> [17:33] <Damn3d_> jak sie nazywa
<Damn3d_> [17:33] <Damn3d_> to narzedzie co sie wydobywa nim wyngiel?
<Damn3d_> [17:33] <Damn3d_> bo pisze wiersz o śląsku
<Damn3d_> szybko
<Damn3d_> bo strace wene
<Damn3d_> e, nie tu
<Damn3d_> sorry
<Dreadlish> omg
<Wizard> :D
<Damn3d_> to moj wiersz: http://wklej.to/NfKLl
<Damn3d_> udostepniam go za darmo spolecznosci ubuntu
<Wizard> Na jakiej licencji?
<Damn3d_> creative commons
<Wizard> Bo moze dopisalbym muzyke?
<Damn3d_> jasne
<Wizard> Od groma bledow ortograficznych.
<Damn3d_> nie bo to jest
<Damn3d_> średniowieczną ortografią pisane
<Damn3d_> gdzie tam widzisz bledy?
<Damn3d_> najwyzej te z nie oddzielnie i razem
<Damn3d_> takie pewnie są bo takie zawsze robie
<Wizard> Najlepszy to "rosnie obwicie".
<Damn3d_> obficie
<Damn3d_> o widzisz
<Wizard> To nie jedyny.
<Damn3d_> i na tym polega open source
<Damn3d_> ze razem pracujemy i wnosimy poprawki
<Damn3d_> wlasnie to mialem na celu
<Wizard> Bledy gramatyczne, stylistyczne, ortograficzne.
<Damn3d_> to popraw i daj mi .diff
<Damn3d_> to spatchuje
<Wizard> Nic nie bede poprawial. Musze sobie klawiature naprawic.
<Damn3d_> kup nową
<Damn3d_> klawiatury są tanie
<Damn3d_> chyba ze jakąś drogą masz
<Wizard> Damn3d_: Wiersz i jego forma swiadczy o:
<Wizard> - niedojrzalosci emocjonalnej autora (jak u romantykow)
<Damn3d_> a wiesz o czym on w ogole jest?
<Wizard> - ewidentnym braku wiedzy na temat wspolczesnej polszczyzny
<Damn3d_> to jest pisane starą polszczyzną
<Wizard> Nie, ale to chyba o to chodzi w wierszu, nie?
<Wizard> Dupa jest pisane.
<Damn3d_> nie on jest o pewnym wydarzeniu w moim zyciu
<elbow> no i co tu sie dzieje?:)
<Damn3d_> nie wiesz co to motyli pył?
<Damn3d_> ani zagubiony glejt?
<CookieM> taki misz-masz pseudo-romantyzmu w barokowym sosie
<Wizard> Pytanie, czy ty w ogole rozumiesz slowo glejt?
<Damn3d_> tak
<Wizard> Co to jest glejt?
<elbow> ja rozumiem
<Damn3d_> to ejst w przenosni
<Damn3d_> nie doslownie
<Damn3d_> to jest o tym jak kiedys znalazlem portfel z kartą kredytową jakiejs baby pod tesco i za kase z tego duzo cpania bylo
<Damn3d_> o tym jest ten wiersz
<bastetmilo> do dupy jest ten wiersz
<Damn3d_> tj co konkretnie?
<Damn3d_> moze podkresl te czesci ktore ci sie podobają
<Damn3d_> i te ktore nie
<Damn3d_> to wprowadze poprawki
<gjm> Damn3d mistrz.
<Damn3d_> wlasnie
<Damn3d_> gjm sie zna na sztuce
<Damn3d_> ej moze bysmy tak
<Damn3d_> sluchajcie spolecznosc ubuntu
<Damn3d_> moze bysmy poprosili canonical
<gjm> A Damn3d_ się zna na trollowaniu.
<Damn3d_> i oni by dali pieniadze ze bysmy zaprosili Krzysztofa Krawczyka
<Damn3d_> zeby on to zaspiewal
<Damn3d_> i to by bylo domyslnie w folderze 'moja muzyka'
<Damn3d_> tak jak w windowsie jest bethoven?
<Belzebub> Damn3d_: 98? i XP?
<Wizard> łłłóóóżżż
<Wizard> Działa.
<Damn3d_> tak
<Damn3d_> łłłóóóżżż ?
<CookieM> ale generalnie to słuszna koncepcja: sztuka a konkretnie poezja jako zaproszenie do kulturowego dialogu
<Damn3d_> i widzicie
<Damn3d_> wzbudza kontrowersje
<Damn3d_> gjm mowi ze super a bastetmilo ze do dupy
<Damn3d_> prowokuje do myslenia
<elbow> o, rozmowa o sztuce? wrzućcie mi temat prosze
<Damn3d_> elbow moj wiersz
<elbow> poka
<Damn3d_> elbow  http://wklej.to/NfKLl
<Damn3d_> to za pare lat bedzie w podrecznikach do jezyka polskiego
<Damn3d_> zobaczycie
<Wizard> Ta, jako przykład tekstu łamiącego wszelkie zasady języka. Nie wątpię.
<Wizard> Ałtor z ciebie ;)
<Damn3d_> bo wydaje caly tom, "Koń Tadeusz" bedzie sie nazywal
<Damn3d_> no wlasnie
<Damn3d_> łamie zasady
<Damn3d_> przekraczam bariery
<Damn3d_> rewolucjonizuje jezyk
<Damn3d_> taki jestem
<elbow> hm, nie jest tragedia ale dupy nie urywa
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Damn3d_: Masz również tendencję do trolenia.
<Wizard> Za chwile dostaniesz pierwszą nagrodę literacką w życiu.
<Damn3d_> nobla
<Wizard> Wielu wielkich przed tobą już było laureatami Złotego Bana.
<Damn3d_> ale najpierw wydubie sobie oko
<elbow> lol
<Damn3d_> i bede pierwszym poetą cyklopem
<Wizard> "Wydubie"
<Damn3d_> i za to dostane nobla
<Damn3d_> tak, dokuadnie tak
<Wizard> Pocieszny jesteś :)
<bastetmilo> lol
<Wizard> LOL
<elbow> xD
<Wizard> Dam na basza.
<Damn3d_> Wizard: powiem krótko: zapakuj sie w karton i wyslij kurwa do doliny muminków bo tutaj jestes juz skreslony. tyle ode mnie. krotko i na temat.
<Wizard> :D
<elbow> ojoj, peszek :P
<CookieM> to chyba syndrom przedponiedziałkowy był
<Wizard> pan_krokodyl: Czyżby Damn3d w kolejnej odsłonie?
<pan_krokodyl> siemka
<pan_krokodyl> co tam u was, co myslicie o nowym ubuntu?
<pan_krokodyl> o Przyjaznym Puchaczu?
<kretu> działa
<pan_krokodyl> dla mnie super
<Wizard> Przyjazny Puchacz? Kuźwa, skąd te nazwy się biorą :/
<pan_krokodyl> po prostu super bomba
<pan_krokodyl> odlotowy system
<kretu> Wizard: siedzi banda pryszczaków i wymyśla
<Wizard> kretu: To są te z ubuntu.pl?
<kretu> kij wie
<Wizard> A tak.
<Wizard> "Remiks został przygotowany w oparciu o Ubuntu 12.04.1"
<bastetmilo> I to ma byc najnowsza wersja??
<pan_krokodyl> Czemu Dreadlish mi spamuje na pm po wejsciu na kanal?
<pan_krokodyl> mozecie cos z tym zrobic
<Wizard> Jego pytaj.
<bastetmilo> nie
<Dreadlish> wait wat
<Dreadlish> :D
<pan_krokodyl> Przy wejsciu na kanal cos takiego wysyla
<pan_krokodyl> <Dreadlish> http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/3985/odcinek22.png
<Dreadlish> ja komuś cokolwiek spamuje?
<pan_krokodyl> jakis skrypt czy cos do spamowania ma ustawiony
<Dreadlish> to chyba Damn3d
<Wizard> Dreadlish: Nie spamuj kolegi.
<pan_krokodyl> juz do ignore go dalem
<Wizard> pan_krokodyl: 12.04 nie jest najnowszy.
<pan_krokodyl> nie?
<pan_krokodyl> ale ja nie mowilem 12.04
<pan_krokodyl> tylko przyjazny puchacz
<Dreadlish> Wizard: coś się chyba komuś przywidziało ;D
<pan_krokodyl> puchacz nie jest najnowszy?
<Wizard> ubuntu.pl napisało, że bazuje na 12.04, więc nie jest.
<Dread|KVirc> hm
<pan_krokodyl> <Dread|KVirc> http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/3985/odcinek22.png
<pan_krokodyl> znowu
<pan_krokodyl> leci ignore
<Wizard> Ale dla twojego dobra używaj go sobie, bo to LTS :)
<pan_krokodyl> Wizard, widzisz, on probuje ominac moj ignore
<pan_krokodyl> i zmienia nicki
<Dreadlish> pan_krokodyl: damn3d wypierdalaj.
<Dreadlish> sorki za słowa
<pan_krokodyl> mam go w ignore wiec jak on cos do mnie pisze to wklejajcie
<pan_krokodyl> bo nie widze
<gjm> pan_krokodyl: Zrobiłbyś nowy odcinek.
<pan_krokodyl> to nie ja robie te komiksy
<pan_krokodyl> nie wiesz kto je robi?
<Dreadlish> damn3d.
<Dreadlish> czyli Ty
<pan_krokodyl> Bracia Wackowscy
<Wizard> pan_krokodyl to jest Damn3d?
<Dreadlish> tak
<pan_krokodyl> Damn3d? nie znam
<pan_krokodyl> nie znam tu duzo osob w ogole
<pan_krokodyl> Biszkopcika znam
<gjm> :DDD
<pan_krokodyl> mielismy robic projekt kiedys razem ale sie poklocilismy
<gjm> Nie mogę.
<Dreadlish> weźcie mu ktoś coś.
<pan_krokodyl> i nasze studio developerskie sie rozpadlo
<Wizard> pan_krokodyl: Ogarnij się.
<Dreadlish> on i ogarnąć się
<pan_krokodyl> probuje ale jakas fala nienawiesci tutaj plynie
<Dreadlish> przećpał butapren to się będzie ogarniał ;D
<pan_krokodyl> moze czas skonczyc z tą mową nienawiesci Dreadlish ?
<pan_krokodyl> i z krytyką mej osoby i mojego ruchu?
<Dreadlish> o, to jednak nie masz mnie w ignorze kłamco :)
<pan_krokodyl> nie, gjm mi przekleja na priv co piszesz
<pan_krokodyl> a ignore jest dla zasady
<Dreadlish> tak, a mnie swedzi cipka.
<Dreadlish> Wizard: rób co chcesz :D
<Wizard> Dreadlish jest dziewczyn!
<kretu> Dreadlish: to już możesz być posłem
<Dreadlish> e tam
<Dreadlish> tam się tylko osły pchają
<kretu> Wizard: cały interet ucisz
<Damn3d_> zle dales bana
<Dreadlish> Damn3d_: o, wszedł kłamczuszek.
<Dreadlish> Wizard: $a:morpheus`
<kretu> Dreadlish: misiu, przyra na jutro odrobiona?
<kretu> Damn3d_:
<Damn3d_> Nie, juz zostawcie
<kretu> miało być
<Damn3d_> o btw
<Damn3d_> co do kreta
<Dreadlish> tabfail zawsze spoko.
<Damn3d_> kibel mi sie zatkał i wlałem kreta
<Dreadlish> i potem go zaćpałeś, co?
<Damn3d_> tj odpowiednik kreta
<Damn3d_> I nic nie dalo
<Dreadlish> to słabo ćpałeś kreta :/
<kretu> było papierosów tam przed mamą nie chować
<Belzebub> Damn3d_: popijasz swój obiad ACE'm?
<Damn3d_> benzyną
<Damn3d_> bezołowiową
<Dreadlish> na bogato :/
<Belzebub> czy ja wiem 5,48 zł dzisiaj widziałem
<Dreadlish> no ale litre wypije
<Dreadlish> i co dalej?
<Dreadlish> chociaż - still cheaper than vodka
<gjm> Przerzuci się na LPG.
<Belzebub> a może na biopaliwa?
<Dreadlish> albo będzie jadł gówno
<Dreadlish> i popijał moczem
<Damn3d_> Zachowujesz sie Dreadlish jak dziecko z podstawówki
<kretu> perpetuum mobile
<Damn3d_> papa mobile sie mowi
<Dreadlish> Damn3d_: to ty jak dziecko w żłobku
<kretu> Damn3d_: wypracowanie z polaka napisałeś?
<Damn3d_> wiersz byl zadany
<Damn3d_> przed chwila pokazywalem
<Dreadlish> praktyki na wychowanie do życia w rodzinie, czy jak to się tam nazywa zaliczyłeś?
<bastetmilo> Czy ja mam zrobić z wami porządek?
<kretu> powiało silną matczyna ręką ;-]
<Damn3d_> Ja nie rozumiem skąd ta nienawisc do mojej osoby
<Damn3d_> pewnie z zazdrości co do talentu
<kretu> Damn3d_: niektórzy mają w sobie to "coś"
<Damn3d_> to bardzo typowe
<Damn3d_> No niektózy mają, niektórzy nie
<Damn3d_> Ci co nie mają zazdroszczą tym co mają
<phob0s> co kto co ma?
<Damn3d_> w ogole co to za moda na zwierzęce nicki
<Damn3d_> kretu, pan_krokodyl
<kretu> mało przykładów, siadaj, pała
<Damn3d_> mateusz
<Damn3d_> kolejny
<bastetmilo> Ktoś tu zaraz wyleci.
<Damn3d_> mój pies ma na imie mateusz
<Belzebub> Damn3d_: a nie monitor?
<Damn3d_> Dobra, juz skonczcie
<phob0s> :D
<phob0s> <to podstęp>
<Damn3d_> Bo potem ktos nowy wchodzi, patrzy ze syf na kanale i wychodzi
<phob0s> a może jest tak, ze ktos nowy przychodzi
<phob0s> i mysli: o jaki fajny Damn3d_ , muszę z wami też gadać!
<Damn3d_> Ale tu sie powinno gadac o ubuntu
<Damn3d_> moze zrobmy taką zabawe, powymyslajmy nazwy do polskiej edycji ubuntu
<phob0s> o dobra
<Damn3d_> może
<Damn3d_> Żarłoczny żółw
<phob0s> Dziobiący dziobak
<Damn3d_> albo
<Damn3d_> Bananowy borsuk
<phob0s> skrzecząca muchoowca
<Damn3d_> nie
<Damn3d_> muszą byc dwa slowa na te samą litere
<phob0s> trudno
<Damn3d_> hm
<Damn3d_> To muszą byc ptaki?
<phob0s> nie wiem
<Damn3d_> wlasnie
<Damn3d_> niech ktos odpowie
<bastetmilo> Nie musza
<phob0s> ale dziobak jest ptakiem, ssakiem i płazem i gadem jednocześnie
<Damn3d_> bo Puchacz jest sową
<Damn3d_> ktora nie jest ptakiem
<Damn3d_> A do tej pory byly ptaki w nazwie
<CookieM> polskie nazwy trącą Stumilowym Lasem; Kubuś Puchatek i przyjaciele już mi się dawno przejadł, szczególnie w edycji Disney'a
<Damn3d_> dokladnie
<Damn3d_> lepiej je tlumaczyc
<phob0s> z tym borsukiem to było dobre
<Damn3d_> np jak Karmic Koala był
<Damn3d_> to mogloby byc
<Damn3d_> Karmić Koale
<Damn3d_> po polsku
<phob0s> no
<phob0s> masz rację
<Damn3d_> i tutaj by nawoływało do pomocy zwierzętom
<Damn3d_> to by bylo bardzo dobre
<phob0s> ludzie z greenpeacu by rozdawali ubuntu na ulicach
<Damn3d_> wlasnie dofinansowanie mogloby byc
<Damn3d_> bo ubuntu to afrykanskie slowo
<Damn3d_> tam koale wlasnie zyją
<phob0s> no
<Damn3d_> witaj Cyr4x milo Cię widzieć
<Cyr4x> powiedzcie mi wgrałem partimage zrobiony z mniejszej partycji na większą
<Damn3d_> kontynuuj
<Dreadlish> co?
<Cyr4x> gparted widzi większą, ale system już rozmiar taki jak mniejsza i tyle da sie wgrac
<Damn3d_> aha rozumiem
<Damn3d_> moment
<Dreadlish> Cyr4x: jaki fs?
<Damn3d_> jaki system plików?
<Cyr4x> czy da sie cos zrobic bez kurczenia i rozszerzania w gparted
<Cyr4x> ext3
<phob0s> uuuu
<Dreadlish> resize2fs istnieje na świecie
<Damn3d_> gparted odpalasz z boot cd?
<Dreadlish> poczytaj manual, nie daj za dużo i zrób to z livecd, albo innego systemu
<Damn3d_> czy lokalnie?
<Cyr4x> tyle co znalazłem to zeby faktycznie zrobic mniejszą, wgrac obraz na mniejszą i dopiero rozszerzyć
<Cyr4x> ale teraz to w gre nie wchodzi
<Cyr4x> no wiadomo że z live cd
<Damn3d_> A jak odpalisz gparted na tym samym systemie to co widzi?
<Cyr4x> 19 gb czyli tyle co faktycznie ma partycja
<Damn3d_> tj z nie-live cd
<Dreadlish> Cyr4x: a system plików ile widzi?
<Cyr4x> a system widzi 12 gb czyli tyle z ilu był obraz robiony
<Dreadlish> Cyr4x: resize2fs part wielkość
<Dreadlish> have a nice day
<Dreadlish> tylko nie daj za dużo
<Cyr4x> teraz się zastanawiam czy jak z live cd gparted zmniejsze do 12 i powieksze spowrotem do 19 to coś da
<Damn3d_> niekoniecznie do 12
<Damn3d_> jakakolwiek wartosc
<Damn3d_> moze cos da
<Damn3d_> powieksz do 20
<Damn3d_> albo zrob jakąkolwiek minimalna zmiane
<Damn3d_> żeby jeszcze raz zmienilo rozmiar
<Cyr4x> no to zobacze moze faktycznie to coś da
<phob0s> Cyr4x: na tym kanale obowiązuje kultura
<phob0s> dlaczego nie podziękowałeś Damn3d_ owi?
<Damn3d_> Cyr4x Moglbys odpalic gparted na systemie lokalnie tj nie live-cd
<Damn3d_> zeby zobaczyc co pokaze tak dla testu
<Cyr4x> dziekuje :)
<Damn3d_> Ale pewnie to samo co na live cd
<Cyr4x> gparted z systemu pokazuje 19 gb
<Damn3d_> Bo to nie odczytuje danych z systemu
<Cyr4x> ale ubuntu widzi 12
<Cyr4x> sproboje z live zmienić rozmiar zobacze czy zadziała
<Damn3d_> a jaka wersja?
<Damn3d_> puchacza masz czy nimfe?
<Cyr4x> jakiego puchacza
<CookieM> perfekcyjne połączenie http://folk.uio.no/hpv/linuxtoons/ubuntu-cola.jpg
<Damn3d_> przyjaznego puchacza
<Cyr4x> noe uzywam polskich edycji
<Cyr4x> mam 12:10
<Damn3d_> Ubuntu 12.04PL Przyjazny Puchacz
<Damn3d_> aha
<Damn3d_> łuskowca
<Damn3d_> precyzyjnego łuskowca
<Damn3d_> bo tak po polsku jest Precise Pangolin
<Damn3d_> btw taka ciekawostka
<Damn3d_> ze jest inne zwierze ktore tez sie nazywa łuskowiec
<Damn3d_> ale jest ssakiem
<Damn3d_> Manis temminckii dokladniej
<Cyr4x> ale to nie może być bo już nie jest pp
<Damn3d_> i łuskowiec jest też grzybem
<Damn3d_> znanym rowniez jako drobnołuszczak
<Cyr4x> swoją drogą ciekawe co polskiego na Q wymyślą
<phob0s> Damn3d_ jest oficjalnym tłumaczem teraz
<phob0s> on coś fajnego wymysli na bank
<Damn3d_> Cyr4x a co jest na Q po angielsku?
<Damn3d_> jest juz jakas wersja?
<Cyr4x> 13.04 quantal quetzal
<Damn3d_> moment sprawdze co to
<Damn3d_> moze
<Damn3d_> Qarmić QQłki
<Damn3d_> taka gra słów
<Damn3d_> btw zauwaz
<Damn3d_> ze w tej nazwie q sie czyta
<Damn3d_> jako kua
<Damn3d_> wiec mozna by tak
<Cyr4x> qamliwy qapacz?
<Damn3d_> Kuauamarnica
<phob0s> Quantowy Qrczak
<Damn3d_> nie, Kuauamarnica
<Damn3d_> albo może tak dla odmiany
<Damn3d_> jakąś polską litere dac
<Damn3d_> np Ą
<Damn3d_> albo Ź
<Damn3d_> albo Ł
<Damn3d_> bo chyba nie było
<Damn3d_> np Łaskawa Łasica
<Cyr4x> żwawy żbik
<Damn3d_> o dobre
<Damn3d_> albo żółw
<Damn3d_> żważy żółw
<Damn3d_> hm nie bo żółwie nie są żwawe
<Damn3d_> kiedys mialem zolwia jak mialem ok. 5 lat
<Damn3d_> i one maja to do siebie ze jak sie przewroca na skorupe to nie mogą wstać
<Damn3d_> i ja go tak lubilem krecic na skorupie
<Damn3d_> i raz go tak zostawilem na caly dzien
<Damn3d_> smiesznie machal nogami
<Damn3d_> a potem zdechł
<phob0s> to może na jego cześć
<Damn3d_> hm a moze
<phob0s> żakręcony żółw
<Damn3d_> o
<Damn3d_> super
<phob0s> i nawet pasuje
<Damn3d_> bo myslalem
<Damn3d_> zeby tak dla od miany
<Damn3d_> bo jest problem z tym Q
<Damn3d_> nazwac ubuntu na czesc papieza
<Damn3d_> Ubuntu 12.04 Karol Wojtyła
<Damn3d_> o może
<Damn3d_> Qarol ?
<phob0s> a to wojtyła to jak?
<bastetmilo> Damn3d_: a może przeginasz i przestań
<phob0s> nie żyjemy w średniowieczu
<phob0s> a Damn3d_ nikogo nie obraża
<Damn3d_> phob0s Vhoytilah
<phob0s> o super
<phob0s> tylko anglik by przeczytał
<Damn3d_> vOYTILA
<phob0s> w-chuj-tyła-ch
<Damn3d_> Voytila
<Damn3d_> wpisz w google translate
<Damn3d_> i sluchaj jak wymawia
<Damn3d_> brzmi jak Wojtyła
<phob0s> dobre jest :D
<Damn3d_> Qaroll Voytila
<Damn3d_> i tutaj gra slow
<Damn3d_> 'roll'
<Damn3d_> co znaczy rolować się albo toczyc sie np
<Damn3d_> bo papiez lubil sport
<Damn3d_> albo roll moze tez znaczyc bułka
<Damn3d_> a papiez lubil kremowki wiec pewnie bulki tez
<Damn3d_> phob0s i patrz
<Damn3d_> to by bylo zgodne z ideologią ubuntu
<Damn3d_> bo ubuntu ze dla ludzi
<Damn3d_> a papiez wlasnie byl taki ludzki
<Damn3d_> i wiele jezykow znał
<Damn3d_> jak ubuntu
<Damn3d_> papiez moglby byc polską ikoną ubuntu
<phob0s> no zgadza się
<phob0s> musisz adminów złapać
<Damn3d_> wlasnie patrze kto sie tym zajmuje
<Damn3d_> Qoń
<Damn3d_> też na
<Damn3d_> Q
<Damn3d_> kolejny swietny pomysl
<Damn3d_> Qoń Qarol
<Damn3d_> i tutaj swietne polaczenie
<Damn3d_> jest i zwierze i papiez
<Damn3d_> i to tez phob0s
<Damn3d_> podkresla charakter papieża
<Damn3d_> Qoński Qarol
<Damn3d_> że uparcie - jak kon walczyl z komunizmem
<Damn3d_> dobre, nie?
<phob0s> nie wiem czy ludzie to zrozumieją
<Damn3d_> hm no racja
<Damn3d_> troche kontrowersji by to moglo wywolac
<Damn3d_> witaj sysek
<sysek> jol
<Damn3d_> jakis problem z ubuntu?
<Damn3d_> puchacza masz czy nimfe?
<Damn3d_> czy angielskiego - łuskowca?
<sysek> eee
<sysek> co ?
<Damn3d_> wersja Ubuntu
<Damn3d_> Przyjazny Puchacz
<sysek> moze i tak, nie wiem.
<Damn3d_> no ja puchacza wywalilem
<Damn3d_> bo zle wspomnienia mam z puchaczem
<Damn3d_> wcale nie są przyjazne
<Belzebub> Damn3d_: puchałkę?
<Damn3d_> srają wszędzie gdzie popadnie
<Damn3d_> do tego koleżance, takiej jednej Borzenie rumunce
<Damn3d_> suknie weselną pogryzł
<Damn3d_> tj dziury porobił
<Damn3d_> tuż przed weselem
<phob0s> no co Ty?
<Damn3d_> do tego
<Damn3d_> a nie moze tego nie bede pisal
<Damn3d_> bo to juz naprawde bardzo zle wspomnienia
<Damn3d_> wstyd i wstyd
<Damn3d_> za tego puchacza
<Damn3d_> phob0s nie uwierzysz co to byla za historia
<Damn3d_> powiedziec?
<Damn3d_> była kolęda i przyszedł ksiądz proboszcz
<Damn3d_> i ten puchacz przyleciał
<Damn3d_> i normalnie nasrał do wody święconej
<Damn3d_> a ksiadz nie zauwazyl i poswiecil tym dom
<Damn3d_> jezu jaki wstyd
<Damn3d_> cala sciana brudna mowie ci
<sysek> ćpasz coś ?
<phob0s> już nie :D
<phob0s> Damn3d_: straszna historia :<
<Belzebub> phob0s: daj mi całe morza LSD!
<Damn3d_> ej
<phob0s> co?
<Damn3d_> nie uzywajcie moich pomyslow w nicku
<Damn3d_> Quarol_
<Damn3d_> bo potem beda mysleli ze to ja
<Quarol_> mam problem
<Damn3d_> i bede sie musial wstydzic
<Quarol_> nie działa mi Niemrawy Nietoperz
<Belzebub> Quarol_: a nie samobójczy kanibal?
<Quarol_> nie
<Damn3d_> phob0s moze by tak zrobic
<Damn3d_> śląską edycje ubuntu?
<Damn3d_> np wigilijny wyngiel
<phob0s> ^^
<Wizard> Kurr
<Wizard> phob0s: Tobie też?
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Co się tu wyrabiało?
<bastetmilo> dyskusja była
<Wizard> Nie chce mi się tego czytać. Ten phob0s to też jest Damn3d_?
<bastetmilo> nie jestem pewna, ale podejrzewam ze tak
<bastetmilo> 21:33 < Damn3d_> cala sciana brudna mowie ci
<bastetmilo> 21:33 < sysek> ćpasz coś ?
<bastetmilo> 21:33 < phob0s> już nie :D
<phob0s> lol
<phob0s> :D
<bastetmilo> no... wyglada na to, ze tak
<Wizard> bastetmilo: phob0s włazi z jakiegoś bshellza.
<phob0s> to ilu tutaj Damn3d_ ów jest?
<Wizard> phob0s: O wszystkich za dużo.
<Wizard> A ty lecisz następny.
<Wizard> bastetmilo: Całe to bshellz banować? Wydaje mi się, że ktoś właził też stamtąd.
<phob0s> za to, że jestem potencjalnym alter-ego Damn3d_ 'a?:D
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie, no całego nie banuj
<sysek> kto to w ogole jest ?
<bastetmilo> nie ma co wylewac rybek z akwarium
<Wizard> Hmm..
<Wizard> Cześć, sysek.
<Wizard> Trole się panoszą ;)
<sysek> czesc Wizard
 * Wizard szykuje +q.
<Yatmai> siema, tuż po instalacji kubuntu 12.10, jak wstaną mi Xy klawiatura ani mysz nie działają
<Yatmai> na 12.04 miałem to samo, instaluję na lapku d630
<Yatmai> co z tym zrobić?
<Wizard> A jakiś snup się obraził ;)
<phob0s> to nie jakiś snup
<phob0s> tylko snup dogi drąg, słynny raper
<bastetmilo> Wizard: wywal go
<bastetmilo> zaknebluj
<bastetmilo> cokolwiek
<Wizard> To akurat nie jest trudne do obejścia.
<Wizard> Yatmai: Co to za klawiatura i mysz? I jakim cudem nie działają, skoro w instalatorze działają? :)
<Yatmai> Wizard: mysza najtańsza na usb, odpinanie/podpinanie nie pomogło, a klawiatura wbudowana w laptopa, więc wiele z nią nie zrobię
<Wizard> +q jest super. Trole same wychodzą.
<Wizard> Ale zaraz, zalogować się możesz?
<Yatmai> nie, nie działa na poziomie kdm'a
<Yatmai> na livecd działało jak należy, po reboocie już nie
<Wizard> Meh, dziwne.
<Wizard> A w terminalu działa?
<Wizard> Może on po prostu się wiesza w KDM :D
<Yatmai> nie mam jak się przełączyć do terminala, bo klawiatura nie działa
<Wizard> Może po prostu komputer się wiesza?
<Wizard> Wyłącz KDM tymczasowo, zaloguj się w konsoli i spróbuj pogrzebać w logach.
<Wizard> Dobranoc :)
<marthinus> Wizard: dobranoc, spij slodko
<marthinus> ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-03
<Quintasan> \o
<BlessJah> o/
<Quintasan> BlessJah: PWr?
<BlessJah> sup?
<BlessJah> nie, w domu, ale o 14 jade na pwr
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Wykład z baz danych
<Quintasan> Drugi raz słucham tego samego bo człowiek powtarza to samo co na ćwiczeniach.
<Quintasan> :/
<BlessJah> to nie chodź
<BlessJah> jesli macie program podobny do nas, to wszystko ogarniesz samemu
<BlessJah> cwiczenia czy laborki?
<Quintasan> i to i to.
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Wcześniej było tak że na 4 sem. były ćwiczenia i wykład
<Quintasan> a potem były laborki z ISBD
<Quintasan> teraz nie ma ISBD i mamy laborki gratis
<BlessJah> Quintasan: co mozna robic na cwiczeniach z baz?
<BlessJah> rysujecie ERD?
<Quintasan> DON'T ASK ME
<Quintasan> Ćwiczeniowiec przeprowadził miniwersję wykładu który mam teraz
<BlessJah> no kwadraciki i strzaleczki
<BlessJah> z roznymi grotami
<jacekowski> RDBMS?
<jacekowski> mam czasami wrazenie ze ludzie olewaja takie wyklady
<BlessJah> jacekowski: kiedy dowiadujesz sie z wykladu ze nalezy porozmawiac z kleintem, spisac na kartce to co on mowi, a potem podkreslac czasowniki szlaczkiem a rzeczowniki kreska
<jacekowski> ???
<jacekowski> moment, za malo
<jacekowski> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<BlessJah> nom
<BlessJah> przymiotniki tez trzeba
<BlessJah> a potem troche magii i masz ERD
<BlessJah> encje, atrybutami i relacjami
<jacekowski> troche wczesna godzina na cpanie
<BlessJah> a późna na trzeźwienie, do zajec umiarkowanie entuzjastycznie podchodzilem
<BlessJah> Opis metody – część rzeczownikowa (identyfikacja encji):
<BlessJah> Początkowa identyfikacja wszystkich rzeczowników i ich form pochodnych w
<BlessJah> tekście opisu, a następnie konsekwentnym eliminowaniu rzeczowników nie
<BlessJah> spełniających określonych zasad:
<jacekowski> daj numer do twojego dilera
<jacekowski> bo chce to samo co ty bierzesz
<BlessJah> trzeba pokreslic wszystkie rzeczowniki bez powtorzen, potem wykreslic synonimy, wykreslic rzeczy spoza obszaru zagadnienia, wyeliminowac rzeczowniki oznaczajace ruch (tzw. rzeczowniki odczasownikowe), wyeliminowac wyrazy w znaczeniu kategorii programistycznych, weliminowac pojecia bedace raczej w znaczeniu cech niz bytow
<BlessJah> jacekowski: musisz isc na studia
<Dreadlish> emma: ogarnij połączenie :|
<mati75> kicknął go ktoś
<gjm> hm?
<mati75> zobacz na log
<mati75> i znowu
<gjm> mati75: ale że lata? mam ignore na joiny itd.
<mati75> http://wklej.org/id/1288846/
<mati75> gjm: ^
<gjm> wat
<gjm> napraw internet
<gjm> coś nie pykło
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-04
<rsajdok> po wirtualizacji centos przy próbie montowania /sysroot, czy ktos mógłby mnie naprowadzić co poczytać, żeby to naprawić, poprawić plik fstab ?
<rsajdok> dostaje kernel panic
<dweller> wat
<dweller> jak napiszesz jeszcze raz po ludzku to może Ci będziemy w stanie pomóc
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> po ludzku to po pierwsze
<bastetmilo> Zorganizujmy akcje "Pytać po ludzku".
<ftpd> I czemu nie na #centos-pl?
 * Belzebub się załamał
<scx> Dobry
<scx> Prosilbym o podanie outputu z: traceroute fraps.com oraz informacje o operatorze i regionie (miasto, ew. powiat czy wojewodztwo)
<ftpd> scx, http://i.imgur.com/3m3ScvR.png
<ftpd> Poznań, wtvk.pl
<scx> ftpd: co moge zrobic gdy operator wypiera sie, twierdzi ze to wina serwera podczas gdy jest on online i dostepny chiciazby z Londynu?
<Piekar> witam, czy mozna zainstalować ubuntu 13.10 razem z mint16 na jednym dysku aby mialy wspolny kat /home?
<ftpd> Można.
<Piekar> i czy to dobry pomysl czy moze powodowac demolke w systemach?
<ftpd> Ale po co?
<ftpd> W /home masz trzymane ustawienia aplikacji.
<Piekar> bo ubu juz mam a minta chcialbym potestowac ale nie z livecd
<ftpd> I jak będziesz miał na ubuntu aplikację w wersji X, a na mińcie w Y, może się gryźć. No i musiałbyś mieć taki sam uid.
<Piekar> rozumie, a czy jest mozliwosc zeby po instalacji minta pobrac ustawienia i historie z przegladarki internetowej ubu
<ftpd> Co to znaczy "rozumie"?
<Piekar> =zrozumiałem, przyjalem do wiadomosci, mam jasnosc itp.
<jacekn> Piekar: jest mozliwosc, po prostu skopiuj $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/ z Ubuntu do Minta
<Piekar> dzieki za info!
<ftpd> Tylko po co w XXI wieku, jak każda przeglądarka oferuje cloud sync?
<Piekar> tego jeszcze nie testowalem w dobie wszechobecnej inwigilacji :)
<Piekar> ale faktycznie kojarze opcje
<Piekar> dzieki za przypomnienie
<probo> witam obecnych
<probo> zajmowal sie ktos moze programowanie aplikacji na androida?
<Ashiren> :O
<Ashiren> skonkretyzuj pytanie
<probo> chce napiasc prosta aplikacje na androida
<Ashiren> mhm
<probo> aby laczyla sie z moim serverem i wyswietlala grafiki
<probo> czyli cos jak systemowa przegladarka zdjec ale pokazuje zdjecia z mojej internetowej galerii
<probo> jave znam ale nigdy nie pisalem na androida i nie mam pojecia jak tam wyswieiatlac grafike
<probo> i sprawic by przesuniecie palcem w lewo badz w prawo zmienialo zdjecie z danego albumu
<Ashiren> tu jest fajna biblioteka https://github.com/nostra13/Android-Universal-Image-Loader
<probo> tylko zastanawiam sie co lepiej czy pisac taka natywna aplikacje czy powiedzmy zrobic przegladarke internetowa ze staly adresem www i wyswietlac jako www
<probo> bo chcialbym aby to dzialalo podobnie do facebooka czy fotka.pl ale bez tak obszernej funkcjonalnosci
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-07
<kSwit> Wiam mam pytanie w typie security czy mozna z kims przedyskutowac?
<jacekn> kSwit: zadaj pytanie, moze ktos bedzie wiedzial i odpowie
<kSwit> chodzi o komende sudo  ktora zglasza usera za przewinienie
<kSwit> tylko nie podaje przyczyny dlaczego
<BlessJah> nie masz uprawnien do sudo
<jacekn> kSwit: lub zle haslo podajajesz
<jacekn> podajesz znaczy sie
<kSwit> a mozna miec 2 hasla i dla jednego usera?
<kSwit> moze w unixe?
<dami_> hej
<BlessJah> mozna i nie mozna
<BlessJah> pytanie po co
<kSwit> BlessJah:nie chodzi o /etc/sudoers ? moze sprawdze czy usezy moga odczytac ten plik
<kSwit> ls -l /etc/sudoers ?
<dami_> mam problem z zainstalowaniem środowiska graficznego mate w netrunner który bazuje na kbuntu
<dami_> kubuntu*
<dami_> pomoze ktos?
<jacekn> kSwit: nie powienien user miec dostepu do /etc/sudoers. Zrob "sudo -l" pokaze ci co mozesz uruchomic z sudo
<kSwit> Dzieki uzytkownik nie moze uruchomic sudo
<jacekn> kSwit: no to pewnie tak jak pisze, nie ma twoj uzytkownik dostepu do sudo
<jacekn> kSwit: jako root musisz sprawdzic /etc/sudoers
<kSwit> Jacekn ok juz prubowalem
<kSwit> jacekn, pisze zeby dodac cos do tgego pliku
<dami_> gdzie mozna znalesc polskie kanały?
<ftpd> W Internecie.
<dami_> ftpd chodzi mi o polskie kanały na xchat
<ftpd> Nie ma czegoś takiego jak 'kanały na xchat'. Jak mogą być kanały na programie?
<dami_> na irc
<dami_> znaczy sie
<ftpd> No to... polskie kanały na ircu można znaleźć na ircu. Mon, nie wiem, o co Ci chodzi. To pytanie jest absolutnie bez sensu.
<gjm> :>
<gjm> /list
<jacekn> kSwit: no tak musisz skonfigurowac sudo: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/sudo-guide.xml
<kSwit> TY
<kSwit> widze ze sie znasz
<gjm> <haker>
<Quintasan> \o
<TheNumb> o/
<HubertX4> hej
<TheNumb> HubertX4: hej, hej!
<HubertX4> witam
<marsjaninzmarsa> ok, logowanie na roota na VPS-a przez SSH zablokowane, tylko coś nopasswd mi nie chce działać dla sudo...
<marsjaninzmarsa> co jest złego w linijce nazwa_uzytkownika ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<marsjaninzmarsa> ?
<gjm> shakujo
<gjm> ~ » sudo -l
<gjm> User gjm may run the following commands on pierdolnik: (root) NOPASSWD: ALL
<gjm> :v
<HubertX4> jest na kanale jakis specjalista od instalowania botow logujacych?
<marsjaninzmarsa> Użytkownik marsjan może uruchamiać na tym hoście następujące polecenia:
<marsjaninzmarsa>     (ALL : ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<marsjaninzmarsa>     (ALL : ALL) ALL
<gjm> już ci skanuję porty
<marsjaninzmarsa> oh lol, właśnie zobaczyłem, że mi się komunikaty po polsku wyświetlają. O.o
<marsjaninzmarsa> gjm: a znasz IP?
<gjm> 127.0.0.1
<gjm> uniwersalne
<marsjaninzmarsa> o cholera
<marsjaninzmarsa> to moje!
<marsjaninzmarsa> masz mnie. ;_;
<gjm> teraz musisz mi zapłacić
<gjm> żebym cię nie shakował
<gjm> he he he
<marsjaninzmarsa> może być w naturze?
<gjm> w darach natury
<marsjaninzmarsa> no
<gjm> najlepiej w surowcach
<marsjaninzmarsa> mam jajka na przykład
<marsjaninzmarsa> dobre bardzo
<marsjaninzmarsa> i wino babcinej roboty.
<gjm> mam swoje
<gjm> :v
<HubertX4> bbl
<marsjaninzmarsa> ok, naprawiłem
<marsjaninzmarsa> manual się kłania
<marsjaninzmarsa> ok, jakaś idea, dlaczego VPS odrzuca mój klucz? :x
<gjm> też bym odrzucił
<kklimonda> klucz ssh? odpal z -vvv
<TheNumb> marsjaninzmarsa: .ssh/config zły
<marsjaninzmarsa> kklimonda: putty niestety
<marsjaninzmarsa> TheNumb: o, to dobra koncepcja, dzięki.
<TheNumb> marsjaninzmarsa: ale to po stronie klienta :<
<TheNumb> Nie na serwerze. :<
<marsjaninzmarsa> aaa.
<TheNumb> putty ssie dupę
<TheNumb> Tak na przyszłość :(
<kklimonda> marsjaninzmarsa: a skonwertowałeś go na format puttiego?
<kklimonda> marsjaninzmarsa: plus działa, jak łączysz się z normalnego ssh?
<marsjaninzmarsa> kklimonda: nie mam chwilowo jak się połączyć z normalnego ssh
<marsjaninzmarsa> i nie, nie konwertowałem
<kklimonda> putty nie potrafi normalnych kluczy ssh, potrzebuje w swoim własnym formacie
<kklimonda> poszukaj puttygen.exe
<marsjaninzmarsa> no mam odpalone
<kklimonda> to gdzieś na pasku masz opcję do konwersji
<kklimonda> czy importu
<marsjaninzmarsa> nom, załadowałem po prostu klikając Load
<marsjaninzmarsa> ehh, i ta sama para z Gitem mi działała...
<marsjaninzmarsa> wait, chyba w złym formacie mu kluczyk dałem...
<kklimonda> git może korzystać ze swojego ssh (msysgit ma własną binarkę)
<marsjaninzmarsa> tak, zły format pliku wyplułem do authorized_keys
<marsjaninzmarsa> działa. :3
<marsjaninzmarsa> to teraz jeszcze dobrze by było zablokować logowanie samym hasłem, nie?
<marsjaninzmarsa> zrobione...
<Marqin> idzie wlasnie jakis ddos na neostrade?
<Marqin> bo mi modem zaraz zwiesza jak tylko kabel wepne
<gjm> ja ddosuję
<gjm> tosterem
<Marqin> z netbsd
<Marqin> :<
<gjm> nie, tosterbsd
<Marqin> a programujesz dziurkujac chleb?
<gjm> tak
<marsjaninzmarsa> Marqin: wiesz, nie zdziwiłbym się
<marsjaninzmarsa> znaczy, net mi działa tak tragicznie, że głowa mała.
<marsjaninzmarsa> kurwa, jednak nie
<marsjaninzmarsa> ciągle mnie wpuszcza na parę login-hasło...
<dami_> # / linuxiarze.pl
<gjm> XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<gjm> nie
<Dreadlish> wat
<gjm> 21:46 ChanServ (ChanServ@services.) Information on #linuxiarze.pl:
<gjm> 21:46 ChanServ (ChanServ@services.) Founder    : urbek, pavroo
<gjm> lolwat
<gjm> to istnieje
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> nic ciekawego inside
<dami_> thx
<Dreadlish> log krótszy niż na #debian-pl
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-08
<marsjaninzmarsa> http://31.6.70.214/ :3
<Tracerneo> Nie wchodzić, groźne wirusy. Hakują biosy i formatują płyty główne.
<BlessJah> illustrator byl lepiej/g
<jacekowski> kto to byl ten dami_
<jacekowski> bo mi na query zaczal pisac
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ty możesz wiedzieć, gdzie na sushi we wrocławiu?
<Belzebub> pizzaportal/foodpanda? :P
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: hmm. Nie pomogę Ci, ponieważ nie jadam sushi na mieście - a jak moi znajomi mówili gdzie iść, a których knajp unikać, to nie słuchałam :).
<BlessJah> szkoda
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: zrób w domu :)
<BlessJah> też będę próbował, ale to później
<jacekowski> surowa rybe jesc?
<BlessJah> jak do tej pory najlepsze jadlem w planet sushi w rynku
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: możesz zastąpić rybe ogórkiem, jak nie lubisz.
<jacekowski> surowy ogorek?
<bastetmilo> nie pasuje? Zgrilluj.
<jacekowski> w mikrofalowce sie nie da
<BlessJah> lece testowac
<jacekowski> moje gotowanie sprowadza sie do mikrofalowki, albo ustawienia piekarnika na 200 i wlozeniu pizzy na 10 minut
<BlessJah> dzisiaj hoshi sushi, bo slyszalem ze daje rade
<jacekowski> a tripadvisor co mowi?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jak studenta stac na sushi?
<bastetmilo> własnie...
<jacekowski> chociaz moze, surowa ryba
<jacekowski> to znaczy sie nawet zeby ugotowac go nie stac
<Belzebub> nn
<xaxes`> ktoś tu oglądał it crowd?
<xaxes`> w jednym epku jest scena w której pali się gaśnica
<xaxes`> i jest napis na niej "made in britain", który wszystko tłumaczy
<xaxes`> o co chodzi?
<Ploy> witam
<Ploy> cos nie moge znalezc tego czego szukam
<Quintasan> \o
<mati75> Ploy: użyj google
<mati75> xaxes`: have you try turn off and on again?
<Ploy> google juz mi pomoglo ile moglo
<Ploy> sie okazuje ze kiedy potrzebuje pomocy, nie mam przyjaciol ani znajomych
<Ploy> i nawet google mi w tym nie jest w stanie pomoc
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> awws http://i.imgur.com/JVOO535.jpg
<BlessJah> jacekowski: pracuję
<Ploy_> jako uzytkownik ubuntu moge publicznie uzywac logo ubuntu?
<mati75> tak
<Voldenet> good evening guys
<Ploy_> hello Voldenet
<dami> czesc wszystkim
<dami> jak zainstalowac mysz na usb  bezprzewodowe w linuxie?
<dami> pomóz ktoś?
<Tracerneo> Wkładasz USB do portu.
<Tracerneo> Włączasz myszkę.
<dami> tak zrobiłem nie działa
<dami> laptop jest świezo po instalacji
<Tracerneo> Google it. "linux" + model myszy
<dami> Trancero nie wiem jak to poszukac w google
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-09
<Tracerneo> >Trancero
<Tracerneo> Ja pierdzielę, jak oni kreatywnie potrafią mój nick przekręcać. xD
<jacekowski> dziwne ze mysz nie dziala tak ootb
<Voldenet> good morning everyone
<banex> Good Morning
<Ploy> jest tu ktos kto prowadzi firme?
<Belzebub> w Play'u każdy prowadzi
<Belzebub> firmę
<Ploy> Belzebub, co masz na mysli w "Playu"?
<mati75> Ploy: coś słabo ci idzie zbieranie funduszy
<Ploy> mati75, od poniedzialku itak ide za praca
<Ploy> nie pracuje od poniedzialku
<Ploy> zeszlego
<Quintasan> \o
<Ploy> ale cv-ki mam podrukowane, znam kilka jezykow wiec cos znajde
<Ploy> mati75, znasz szwedzki?
<xaxes`> nauczyłbym się szwedzkiego
<xaxes`> mają zajebisty folk
<mati75> Ploy: tylko podstawy
<gjm> ja znam 2 słowa: wat i kek
<gjm> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<gjm> xaxes`: i jedzą śmierdzące śledzie
<Ploy> gjm, nie ma czegos takiego
<gjm> jak to nie ma? oszukali mnie
<Ploy> xaxes, wejdz w play store, sklep play, wpisz swedish i wyskoczy Ci super aplikacja za darmo do nauki
<Ploy> wszystkim to rekomenduje ale nikt jakos nie moze znalezc na to czasu
<Ploy> gjm, a co to niby mialo znaczyc? to napisze poprawniej
<xaxes`> http://open.spotify.com/track/1NbBoXdDIDcmINhQNkfpg6   posłuchajcie,jaram się tym zespołem od kilku tygodni
<xaxes`> Ploy: kthx
<xaxes`> Ploy: protip: xax<pacnij tab>
<Ploy> nie rozumiem
<xaxes`> no bo ręcznie napisałeś mój nick
<xaxes`> a w każdym kliencie irc jest takie coś, co zwie się dopełnianie nicku
<Ploy> to wiem ale nie zawsze uzywam
<xaxes`> zaczynasz pisać czyjś nick, naciskasz tab i reszta sama się dopisuje
<Ploy> czasem sie rozpedzam
<Ploy> wrocmy do tych slowek wat i kek
<Ploy> gjm, co to niby mialo znaczyc?
<gjm> "janusz korwin - zjedz mielone"
<gjm> tak mówili
<gjm> ja wiedziałem, że z nimi jest coś nie tak, bo obrażali papieża polaka
<Ploy> a jedza te sledzie bo to jak u nas jedzenie karpia na wigilie, taka kultura
<Ploy> po biedzie, w pewnych latach tu umierali z glodu
<Ploy> przed potopem szwedzkim
<Ploy> i dlatego maja te sledzie, ja ich nie jem ale moja zona je
<gjm> nie wpuściłbym do łóżka
<Ploy> nawet osci juz sie rozkladaja
<Ploy> tam na dole wszystko gra :)
<xaxes`> Ploy: 'learn swedish' czy 'learn swedish with babbel'?
<Ploy> xaxes, momencik, sprawdze
<Ploy> xaxes`, Learn swedish
<xaxes`> k
<Ploy> wybierasz jezyk ten ojczysty
<Ploy> jaki tam masz to nie wiem
<Ploy> i ruszasz
<Ploy> taka ikonka z Hej tam jest
<Ploy> masz tam kolory, praca, rodzina, i mnostwo innych rzeczy
<Ploy> do sluchania polecam tez EDGARD - kurs dla poczatkujacych
<Ploy> Szwedzki - kurs podstawowy EDGARD
<Ploy> pozniej jest
<Ploy> Szwedzki - Krok dalej
<Ploy> jezdzisz do pracy czy z pracy i sluchasz, w pol roku komunikatywnie mowisz po szwedzku z aplikacja na androida i tym kursem na mp3
<Ploy> jak ktos zna niemiecki to jest latwiej
<Ploy> bo tylko slowa sie zmieniaja, gramatyka do zludzenia podobna
<Ploy> pisze jak sie mowi bo nie mam tutaj niemieckiej klawiatury, np ich haise Peter, po szwedzku Jog heter Peter
<Ploy> szwedzki nalezy do rodziny jezykow germanskich
<Ploy> mati75, ciezko jest w ogole like dostac w tym zbieraniu o ktorym pisales
<xaxes`> myślałem, że być=ar
<xaxes`> byłem w kiblu, to chwilę się pouczyłem
<Ploy> är znaczy jestem lub jest
<Ploy> Jag är i Stockholm, Jestem w sztokholmie
<xaxes`> i chyba Jag, nie Jog
<Ploy> Jag sie pisze a mowisz Jog
<xaxes`> mhm
<Ploy> ale to g na koncu musi byc prawie nieslyszalne
<xaxes`> a, czyli jag ar Peter = jag heter Peter?
<Ploy> nie
<xaxes`> znaczy, pierwsze to będzie ja jestem, a drugie nazywam się
<Ploy> Jag är Peter to ze Ja jestem Piotr
<xaxes`> łatwy ten szwedzki
<xaxes`> w przeciwieństwie do niemieckiego
<Ploy> tak samo jak w angielskim
<Ploy> My name is Peter - Jag heter Peter
<Ploy> xaxes`, znasz niemiecki?
<xaxes`> mam w szkole, ale jestem na poziomie "Ich bin xaxes"
<Ploy> hehe
<xaxes`> nie potrafię go pojąć
<xaxes`> gramatyka okej, ale słówka...
<Ploy> to sie ucz niemieckiego bo bedzie Ci latwiej ze szwedzkim
<xaxes`> nie powinno mi to robić różnicy, ale te szwedzkie dużo szybciej wchodzą mi do głowy
<Ploy> najlepiej to ucz sie niemieckiego, szwedzkiego i angielskiego jednoczesnie
<Ploy> xaxes`, ta aplikacja sprawia ze sie szybciej nauczysz szwedzkiego ale to nie do konca tak jest, trzeba sie uczyc roznymi drogami jezykow
<xaxes`> szkoda że duolingo nie wspiera szwedzkiego
<Ploy> najlepiej zaczepiac ludzi na ulicy, tych z mapa, turystow i im pomagac w znalezieniu drogi itd
<Ploy> jest nawet opcja ze zaprosi Cie do hotelu i spedzicie milo czas
<xaxes`> do tego musiałbym wychodzićz domu
<xaxes`> chciałbym jeszcze włoski opanować
<xaxes`> ale włoski to już nie germański
<Ploy> ja sie nawet tajskiego nauczylem, wiec tylko chciec
<Ploy> mam zone z tajlandii
<xaxes`> mogłeś tego nie mówić...
<xaxes`> nie tutaj
<Ploy> czemu nie tutaj?
<xaxes`> w internetach tajki są źle odbierane
<Ploy> ja znam temat od podszewki
<Ploy> moja zona wiecej spedzila czasu w arabii saudyjskiej niz w tajlandii
<Ploy> byla bita, itd
<xaxes`> nim spotkałeś żonę zdarzyło ci się być w, ekhm, dupie?
<Ploy> zmusili ja do nauki islamu
<xaxes`> hm
<Ploy> ale uciekla
<xaxes`> tajka, więziona w arabii saudyjskiej
<xaxes`> która wyszła za polaka
<xaxes`> może jeszcze jest czarna?
<Ploy> nie, normalna
<Ploy> mozesz nas zobaczyc na zdjeciu jak chcesz
<Ploy> wiem ze dla Was to jak farmazon, ale ja nigdy nie klamie, wole nic nie mowic jak mam sklamac
<xaxes`> wierzę, ale mimo wszystko to niespotykane combo
<snql> пшек
<Ploy> no wiem, na ircu moze nie spotykane ale kolezanka mojej leci do polski wziac slub z polakiem ktory pracuje w tajlandii dla rodziny krolewskiej, dla mnie to by bylo tez niespotykane
<Ploy> gdybym nie mial zony tajki
<Ploy> ozenilem sie z tajka bo nie chce zdradzac, a one sa mlode duzo dluzej niz europejki, wiec jak mam spac ze stara baba wole wziac sobie kobiete ktora dlugo bedzie mloda zeby nie chodzic na inne
<xaxes`> lol
<xaxes`> trochę pokrętna logika
<Ploy> jestem chrzescijaninem, po prostu nie chce zyc w konflikcie z Bogiem
<Ploy> youtube.com/watch?v=k_aZbMmoy0A
<Ploy> to powinniscie miec w zakladkach
<xaxes`> Ploy: mocne
<Ploy> tu gdzie mieszkam kilku znajomych poszlo nad wode, polacy, zrobili grilla, i jeden poszedl za gorke napity spal, podjechaly 2 motory z tego typu ludzmi, wyciagneli pistolety i zaczeli strzelac do polakow z ostrej amunicji
<xaxes`> Ploy: a gdzie mieszkasz?
<Ploy> jeden dostal w noge a drugi w plecy, uciekli, jeden w szpitalu a drugi na szczescie mial radio w plecaku i wyciagnal pocisk z tego radia
<Ploy> xaxes`, sztokholm
<xaxes`> Ploy: macie duży problem z ciapatymi?
<Ploy> jak idziesz na rynek, duze centrum i ciapaty zostawia walizke na lawce gdzie pelno tlumu i biegnie w nieznanym kierunku to co bys zrobil?
<Ploy> moi koledzy od razu dali noge
<xaxes`> chował się
<Ploy> tu normalne jest ze w cetrum sie ciapaty wysadza w powietrze, "wy zabijacie naszych to my zniszczymy was!" i bomby leca
<Ploy> ostatnio na szczescie nikt nie zginal bo uciekli ludzie jak to uslyszeli
<Ploy> ale auto jeszcze wybuchlo i tez na szczescie tam nie stal
<Ploy> w ty samym miejscu jeden czarny ukradl torebke arabce, od razu zlecialo sie w tych krzykach "allah allah" wielu z nich i zabili chlopa nozami, przyjechalo samochodem 2 gosci z pistoletami i strzelali w gore zeby odgonic widzow
<Ploy> kilkadziesiat ludzi w tym uczestniczylo, a policja i ochrona tylko stala z zalozonymi rekoma
<Ploy> nie mogli nic zrobic
<Ploy> tez sie im nie dziwie, kilkudziesieciu wariatow  z nozami i bronia, a ich tylko kilku, pozbierali cialo i pojechali spokojnie do domu spotkac sie z rodzina, dziecmi
<Ploy> youtube.com/watch?v=k_aZbMmoy0A  - wezcie sobie to do serca albo naprawde szukajcie dla swoich dzieci kraju gdzie beda normalnie traktowane
<Ploy> bo widze ze polska podpisuje juz jakies glupie umowy
<Ploy> a w polsce nie dojdziesz
<Ploy> rzadowych aut do wozenia politykow jest 1700
<Ploy> a karetek w calej polsce 1500
<Ploy> w polsce nie chodzi o to zeby nam bylo dobrze, chodzi tylko o to zeby sie zarobic
<Ploy> czemu nikt nie pisze?
<xaxes`> to irc
<xaxes`> tu często dostaje się odpowiedź po kilku dniach
<Dreadlish> kilku?
<Ploy> czesto w ogole :)
<Dreadlish> słabo i tak
<Ploy> ale irc od tylu lat jest i nie umarl, wg mnie dzieki spolecznosciom linuksowym
<Dreadlish> irc nie umarł, bo nie ma jak
<Dreadlish> sieci rozproszone rzadko padają w całości :/
<Ploy> bo te nowe pokolenia to tylko gg, nk, fb, i nic wiecej
<Dreadlish> jakby zaadaptował irca w bardziej przyjaznej formie, to piękne rzeczy z tego by wyszły
<Dreadlish> gdyby fb miało s2s to by było xmpp ;d
<Dreadlish> ale fb nie ma s2s
<xaxes`> Ploy: wypraszam sobie
<Ploy> Dreadlish, ja zrobilem irca w pieknej formie ale nie mam teraz kodu zrodlowego, bo mnie eksmitowali w polsce, to tez dane poszly, ale jestem w stanie zrobic to jeszcze raz
<Ploy> zaraz wysle screen
<Ploy> postimg.org/image/89d61qai5/824d9a77/
<Ploy> jestem programista z wyksztalcenia
<Ploy> robie rozne rzeczy
<Dreadlish> hint na przyszłość - http://
<Ploy> Dreadlish, zobacz czy tak to sobie wyobrazales?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Ploy> http://postimg.org/image/89d61qai5/824d9a77/
<Ploy> co zrobic zeby strona byla lubiana na fb?
<Dreadlish> reklama dźwignią handlu
<banex> Ploy: kupic farme w azji
<aploski> witajcie
<ftpd> Cześć.
<aploski> hm pytanie mam - czy ktos mial do czynienia z ubuntu i proba instalacji sterownika otwartego dla kart ati z serii 8xxx? (teoretycznie sie da w praktyce mija 4 godzina gdzie widze tylko terminal)
<aploski> zaznaczam ze zamkniety tez nie zbiera oklaskow
<ftpd> Nigdy nie miałem ati. Ani ubuntu na desktopie.
<ftpd> :P
<aploski> ftpd: notebook  - acer v5 123
<ftpd> [00:05:51]  <ftpd>	 Nigdy nie miałem ati. Ani ubuntu na desktopie.
<ftpd> To znaczyło 'nie wiem, ja Ci nie pomogę'.
<aploski> spoko
<aploski> mialem na mysli stwierdzenie o desktopie
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-02
<TheNumb> 1st
<drathir> bry...m
<Wizard> Cześć.
<Dread> o/
<TheNumb> O, wziuuzard
<TheNumb> o/
<drathir> witam...
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> Wizard: hej
<Wizard> Co tam, misie?
<shpaq> aids
<BlessJah> Wizard: źle
<ftpd> E tam, nie jest najgorzej.
<BlessJah> tani subkontraktorzy psuja, ja revertuje i naprawiam
<Wizard> BlessJah: Znów was zalało?
<Wizard> BlessJah: Do Warszawy się przeprowadziłeś?
<BlessJah> nas? masz na mysli to jak garaz podziemny plywal rok temu?
<BlessJah> Wizard: nope, dalej wroclaw
<Wizard> A, bo tak po warszawsku gadasz.
<Wizard> subkontraktorzy, revertuje
<Wizard> Modnie tak, stolicą zaśmierdziało ;P
<BlessJah> podwykonawca to jest na budowie, tutaj jest subkontraktor
<BlessJah> a cofanie zmian mi sie z waleniem w Ctrl+Z bardziej kojarzy od commitow cofajacych zmiany (jest jakies polskie okreslenie?)
<BlessJah> Wizard: prosisz ich zeby stworzyli gałąź, a oni jak na złość do szafy :D
<Wizard> Gita w szkole nie uczą
<BlessJah> svn
<BlessJah> ale uogólniłbym: skw nie uczą
<Wizard> No
<BlessJah> i wielu innych rzeczy
<mati__> uzywa  ktos  clamav?
<mati__> ?
<drathir> clamd here ;p
<mati__> co to clamd?
<BlessJah> drathir: rzeczywiscie cos wykrywa clamav? mi bardzo rzadko cos wykazywal jak podejrzanymi plikami go probowalem karmic
<BlessJah> drathir: potem rzucalem na virustotal i okazywalo sie ze mialem racje
<BlessJah> mati__: demon clamav-a, mozesz pozenic go na przyklad z demonem poczty i na serwerze kasowac ludziom zalczniki
<drathir> BlessJah: wykrywa, choc dobrze z reki plik dostosowac do wlasnych potrzeb...  no i trzeba miec na uwadze, ze dziwne upx-y i innne jak sie jest niepewnym pochodzenia lepiej sie pozbywac...
<drathir> BlessJah: osobiscie stosuje tylko do winzgrozowych smieci udostepnianych przez apachea...
<mati__> BlessJah  uzywam clamav tylko do skanowania plików na  dysku poza  tym to mój jedyny skaner na linuxie
<drathir> BlessJah: gdyby cos nie daj przeoczylo to zawsze comodo po stronie usera wylapie...
<drathir> BlessJah: zastanawiam sie na probie integracji z squidem i postfixem, ale musze poczytac o wydajnosci, bo w sumie sprzet nie pierwszej mlodosci na serwerek...
<mati__> problem mój polega na tym ze zainstalowałem ubuntu14.10 w repozytorium  clam tk zainstalowało sie w wersji 5.10 i nie wiem jak mam uzyc to 5.10 clamtk nie chce skanowac wczesniejsza wersja skanowała bez problemu pomocy.
<drathir> zapewne jakies info jest?
 * drathir tam chyba 5.14 ma o ile dobrze pamietam...
<TheNumb> w 14.10 jest 5.10
<TheNumb> :|
<drathir> moze jakis bug tez byc, choc raczej malo prawdopodobne...
<mati_> wreszcie udało sie uruchomic clam av 5.10
<mati_> jaka jest komenda zeby uruchomic  clamav bez gui w konsoli????
<Dread> a manual w ogóle czytałeś?
<mati75> chyba nie
<mati_> nie chce czytac manual tylko jedną komende
<gjm> jajebix
<en0x> :/
<Dread> mati_: daleko to ty nie zajdziesz.
<mati_> hehe wiem
<mati75> i więcej pytajników
<gjm> ??????????????????
<mati75> ???????????????????????????
<Dread> perl -e "print '?'x1000"
<mati_> Dread co to?
<gjm> exploit
<en0x> hakiery
<mati75> na musk
<Dread> mati75: root(){ root|root& };root - od tego dostaniesz roota.
<Dread> oj, nie ten mati
<mati_> mów jasniej bo  nie rozumie
<gjm> ,_,
<Dread> mati_: weź ty sobie przeczytaj jakiś manual
<Dread> zdejmij sobie bana na google
<mati75> mati_: :(){ :|:& };:
<Dread> od tego też dostaniesz roota.
<Dread> i to nawet szybciej
<Dread> bo krótsze
<mati75> polecam Krystyna Czubówna
<mati_> zanalazłem w manual $ clamscan -r -l wpisuje i nic
<gjm> w ogóle na co komu ClamAV? :v
<mati_> to u mnie jedyny skaner na linuxa
<gjm> no ale po co?
<mati_> bo  sciagam rózne pliki i nie mam czym przeskanowac
<gjm> :)))
<mati_> jak masz  antywirusa?
<mati_> jakiego*
<gjm> nie mam
<mati_> to  nie dobrze
<mati_> na linuxa jest  robaków  jest coraz wiecej ostatnio
<gjm> widać właśnie, że jeden wszamał ci zawartość czaszki
<gjm> s/widać/widzę/
<mati_> mi clam av wykrywa srednio 2wirusy na miesiąc oprucz tego czysci windowsa
<gjm> chyba pora odstawić irce i wziąć się za haczenie…
<mati_> ... chaczenie czego?
<Wachu> clear
<gjm> quit
<Wachu> *fail*
<TheNumb> ojej
<TheNumb> Wachu się zgubił w internetach
<Wachu> :v
<TheNumb> gosuwachu
<Wachu> wachu ciachu
<Wachu> na irc zawsze tak cicho jest?
<Wachu> kazdy tu siedzi dla zasady?
<gjm> po pierwsze - nie dla sławy, po drugie - nie dla pieniędzy
<gjm> elo hg
<gjm> jlb
<Wachu> :v
<poli> podajcie taki  program zeby robił backup dowolnego pliku z  mozliwoscią zabezpieczenia hasłem
<poli> istnieje taki?
<poli> na ubuntu oczywiscie
<gjm> cron, rsync i ccrypt
<poli> w repozytoriach ubuntu je dostane?
<gjm> nie wiem
<gjm> myślisz, że ktoś tu ma ubuntu?
<Wachu> 1:0
<poli> a co  innego  mają jak nie ubuntu?
<gjm> windowsa
<poli> hahah
<drathir> 7zip...
<drathir> archa ;p
<poli> wiec 7zip proponujesz?
<gjm> 7up
<Wachu> 7das
<Wachu> 7days
<Wachu> /leave
<Wachu> XD
<gjm> /part
<Wachu> \iwanttobreakfree
<drathir> poli: najprostsze, jesli niewiadomo jakich tajemnic nie trzymaasz...
<poli> jakich  tajemnic
<drathir> poli: no nie wiem... po prostu szybkie i na roznych platformach dostep bedzie mozliwy...
<poli> 7zip?
<drathir> dokladnie...
<drathir> pea7zip full
<poli> a czym sie rózni archiwum od backup-u?
<drathir> normalnie wspolpracuje z systemowym archiverem...
<poli> któro jest lepsze
<drathir> poli: zalezy czy potrzebujesz uprawnienia plikow zachowac...
<drathir> jesli tak to tar.7z wbierasz...
<drathir> zawsze mozna tez tar+gpg...
<poli> co  mi dają te uprawnienia plików
<drathir> to kto i jakie prawa dostepu do pliku posiada...
<poli> ok
<drathir> czy moze plik zapisac, odczytac, wykonac...
<poli> jak   zrobie archiwum 7zip z hasłem  nagram  to archiwum na płyte dvd to bedzie  wymagane hasło na płycie?
<daz> jaki by był sens szyfrowania jesli przestawaloby dzialac po nagraniu na plyte?
<poli> niewiem
<gjm> tosiędowiedz
<poli> czyli nie da sie tak nagrac płyty?
<daz> robisz coś źle
<poli> co takiego?
<drathir> poli: haslo do otworzenia pliku tak...
<poli> hasło do otworzenia archiwum 7zip na płycie dvd dokładnie
<drathir> daz: nauka vs oddac zadanie w "dobre rece"?
<drathir> poli: dane sa trzymane w pliki 7z i razem z nim przenoszone dopoki nie usuniesz hasla...
<poli> to wiem
<poli> kiedys kolega miał tak zrobione ze na płycie wymagane było hasło
<poli> nie wiem jak on to zrobił
<gjm> tiger bonzo założył hasło na płytę główną
<drathir> poli: poczytaj o securdisc
<poli> drathir ok
<poli> ale na pendriva da sie tak zrobic????
<Dread> więcej pytajników
<mati75> mati zmienił nick na poli
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-03
<m477_> \o\
<haruto> Hi, właśnie odpalam edeklarację i pyta o hasło roota podaję hasło do konta ubuntu i pisze, że hasło jest niepoprawne ?
<haruto> application requires admin rights to run
<haruto> Podaję hasło i nic
<haruto> zwraca mi su hasło niepoprawne
<BlessJah> sudo passwd root, zmien haslo dla roota
<BlessJah> ale aplikacja jest bardzo zla, jesli wymaga hasla roota i to w ten sposob
<haruto> w końcu robiło ją ministerstwo finansów xd
<haruto> A tak z ciekawości, czemu piszą że apka na x systemów jak air już nie wspiera linuxa
<BlessJah> ja ogolnie bym to odpalal w maszynie wirtualniej
<haruto> jakim cudem adobe readera odpalić na ubuntu xd
<BlessJah> http://www.finanse.mf.gov.pl/systemy-informatyczne/e-deklaracje/pytania-i-odpowiedzi/-/asset_publisher/U7Sn/content/33-instalacja-aplikacji-w-srodowisku-linux-na-platformie-64-bitowej;jsessionid=DE9E2EC2E8DD0A302C343B73E30E2999
<BlessJah> "wg instrukcji dla fedora 12"
<haruto> dobra już pobieram, ale why nie użyje wbudowanego w system czytnika, jakie to powalone
<haruto> page not found
<haruto> lukam tego
<haruto> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/10/install-adobe-reader-ubuntu-14-10/
<drathir> bry...
<zasek> bry
<Ressen> bry bry
<mateusz_> witam
<mateusz_> Witam. Posiadam włączoną zaporę GUFV i ustawiony PPTP >> VPN. Przy wyłączonej zaporze łączę się z vpn -em. Poradził by ktoś w jaki sposób dodać regułę do zapory aby umożliwić łączenie się z vpn - em? Z tego co się dowiedziałem jest to port 1723. Nie mogę poradzić sobie z konfiguracją.
<drathir> mateusz_: ufw allow 1723/udp to najprostsze...
<drathir> mateusz_: a to nie uzywa czasem pary tcp+udp?
<mateusz_> ok spruboje
<mateusz_> a moglbym to zrobic w programie gufw poniewaz slabo by mi poszlo pod konsola
<mateusz_> chcialbym sie polaczyc z ta strona przy wlaczonej zaporze UKVPN.NewFreeVPN.COM
<mateusz_> wpisalem 1723 ale nadal nie chce sie laczyc, szuka sieci i na koncu napis polaczenie vpn sie nie powiodlo, dzisiaj prubowalem wpisac ten port tak samo port 655 nie dziala u mnie, pozwalam na oba kierunki przeplyw i nic
<ftpd> Weź się naucz pisać jak człowiek.
<ftpd> "prubowałem"? Co to ma być?
<mateusz_> próbowałem
<Saginata_> elo
<gjm> abuse
<Saginata_> a chuj, kłamstwo
<gjm> pa
<Saginata_> o
<gjm> jak to się robi
<Saginata_> z jednej strony fajna sztuczka
<Saginata_> z drugiej stracilem caly szacunek do Ciebie
<gjm> siedzisz na elektrodzie
<gjm> i śmiesz mówić o szacunky?
<Dread> gjm:
<Dread> nie bądź chamem ;d
<gjm> lepiej?
<mati75> co tu się
<poli__> linuxiarze
<matti_> to był pocisk
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-04
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> woow...
<Arek> Witam, szukam artykułu w jaki sposób wybudować  system oparty na ubuntu, który można przenosić na inne komputery ale zestaw programów i konfiguracja jest wcześniej ustalona?
<Arek> tzn system wykrywa ze jest na innym sprzęcie instaluje odpowiednie sterowniki, ale konfiguracji sieci lub bazy danych może apacha pozostaje tak jak było wcześniej ustalone..
<Quintasan> Arek: Proponowałbym użycie do tego celu Ansible albo innego narzędzia do automatycznej konfiguracji systemu
<Arek> a jak przenosić dystrybucję miedzy komputerami? Można przez kopię obrazu?
<Arek> Ansible, za dużo konfiguracji. Czy jest możliwość łatwego przenoszenia systemu który dobrze działa ale musi być przeniesiony na inny komputer? Chodzi mi o prostotę.
<Voldenet> generalnie, to niewiele trzeba na linuchu zmieniać, żeby przenieść go na inny komputer
<Voldenet> ja niegdyś miałem dysk z linuchem, który przekładałem między dwoma kompami
<Arek> czasami nie idzie.
<drathir> instalacja tych samych paczek i skopiowanie configow, ale ciagle configi trzeba byloby edytowac, pod nazwy hostow czy adresy ip...
<drathir> Arek: instaluj open stery nie closed one...
<Arek> hm.. jak podczas instalacji ubuntu  to wybrac?
<Arek> przymusić raczej.
<drathir> Arek: po instalacji... na wszystkich kompach w jednym czasie moze...
<drathir> nie jestem pewien czy templates do instalacji ubu obsluguje...
<drathir> gw 31
<drathir> sry...
<Arek> ?
<drathir> Arek: okno znienialem i g zamiast / mi wskoczylo...
<Arek> aa
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-05
<Quintasan> TheNumb: >Announce: Vivid will switch to booting with systemd next Monday, brace for impact
<Quintasan> Jednak dobrze mówiłem xD
<TheNumb> kek
<TheNumb> Quintasan: sauce pls?
<Quintasan> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2015-March/001130.html
<TheNumb> danke
<Quintasan> Tak z jakoś przed kilku minut XD
<Ashiren> nadchodzi rok systemd
<TheNumb> o
<TheNumb> zmieścili się nawet z systemd 219
<TheNumb> to się ceni
<Quintasan> ROK SYSTEMD NA DESKTOPACH
<TheNumb> rok fakapuf w ubuntu
<Quintasan> Well, works here
<Quintasan> Nawet powiem że lepiej niż upstart
<Quintasan> Ale to żadne osiągnięcie akurat.
<TheNumb> praise lennart
<TheNumb> Quintasan: zobaczymy czy moje 14.10 się podniesie po upgrade
<Quintasan> Ale za PulseAudio go nie będę praisował.
<TheNumb> e tam
<TheNumb> u mnie działa
<TheNumb> a bez PA jakoś smutno
<Quintasan> U mnie teraz już też
<TheNumb> liczy się teraz
<Quintasan> Ale te pół roku po wprowadzeniu
<TheNumb> nie to co było kiedyś
<TheNumb> Quintasan: a ić
<Quintasan> Ło matko
<TheNumb> nie przypominaj mi
<TheNumb> ~_~
<Quintasan> To był jakiś cyrk.
<OpenRC> ubuntu touch zostaje jeszcze przy upstarcie
<OpenRC> w sumie
<rsajdok> używa ktoś wyszukiwarki duckduckgo? jak dodać zakres daty do przeszukiwania?
 * drathir uzywa, ale nigdy po datach nie wyszukiwal, w sensie po przedziale czasowym...
<rsajdok> duża wada tej wyszukiwarki
<drathir> lol dlaczego wada, zapewne sie da...
<rsajdok> dlatego, że nie ma takiej funkcji
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-07
<Ashiren> 1st
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/9mvMHgo.jpg
<m477> nie
<gjm> tak
<Ashiren> nie mam zdania
<gjm> nie znam się, to się wypowiem
<m477> otototo
<inkscape> hello:)
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/kAUFvfg.png?1
<inkscape> Co trzeba zrobic zeby wszystko bylo wieksze? fonty male mi troche przeszkadzaja :(
<inkscape> lxde mam jako wm
<inkscape> Bo moge dziobac w kazdym programie i tam ustawiac ale wolalbym jakas globalna zmiane
<inkscape> nikt nic?
<Ashiren> sobota rano
<inkscape> rozumiem:) Ale juz tak rano nie jest ;)
<Ashiren> inkscape: moze https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Setup#Change_Font_Size_in_Interface
<inkscape> ale ten link to jest tylko do wielkosci fontu w oknach i takie tam
<inkscape> a mi chodzi o global. Zeby np w links2 czciona byla wieksza
<Ashiren> moze xrandr --dpi 144
<inkscape> xrandr --dpi 144
<inkscape> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<Ashiren> ale generalnie poszukaj pod haslem dpi
<matti__> niekończące się pasmo sukcesów
<matti__> udało mi się zrobić exroot-a na openwrt :)
<inkscape> Ashiren, to xrandr to od razu dziala czy trzeba przebootoac os?
<inkscape> albo moze zmienie sobie lxde na xfce...
<Ashiren> inkscape: powinien zadzialac dla nowo otwartych programow
<drathir> bry...
<matti__> bry
<matti__> a już się cieszyłem
<matti__> :(
<drathir> na?
<matti__> a jednak działą
<matti__> wystarczyło pendraki odwrotnie podłączyć ;)
<matti__> exroot na rooterze
<drathir> gz...
<matti__> hmm
<TheNumb> ,_,
<TheNumb> co to rooter?
<matti__> router
<matti__> niech Ci będzie
<matti__> :P
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/aZxLoQW_700b.jpg
<matti__> nie lubię kotów
<TheNumb> koty najlepsze
<gjm> tak
<TheNumb> matti__: szanuj koty
<matti__> mam kota
<matti__> ma zakaz wchodzenia na biurko i blacik w kuchni
<matti__> spryskiwacz do roślin jest idealny do tresury niegrzecznych kotków
<matti__> lubi też oliwki czym mnie zaskoczyła bestia
<drathir> ;/
<drathir> http://i0.wp.com/r2-store.distractify.netdna-cdn.com/postimage/201409/36/2807cabb569cc96bafff607c2424302d_650x.jpeg?zoom=2&w=650
<matti__> samo życie z kotem
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/a5PRPVq_700b.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/n1lvram.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://gs1.wac.edgecastcdn.net/8019B6/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_m0ydyrzcRk1qhzxtto1_1280.jpg
<kalsa> Cześć
<kalsa> Po powrocie z Sleep Mode nie mam internetu na laptopie z 14.04 . Co zrobić?
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/XMomKeb.jpg
<MIREK> jest tu kto?
<kalsa> Ja jestem
<kalsa> I mam pytanie
<MIREK> jakie
<MIREK> nie moge zbotowac laptopa z pendrajwa
<kalsa> Laptop nie łaczy się z internetem (zarówno po eth jak i wifi). ipconfig nie pokazuje bramy domyślnej dla obu i sufiku/ów, ale inne parametry - tak.
<MIREK> cos mi sie popsulo chyba
<Voldenet> MIREK: a jak bootujesz
<Voldenet> i czy masz uefi
<Voldenet> no i na czym Ci się wysypuje ten boot
<Voldenet> kalsa: sprawdź czy dns działa Ci poprawnie
<kalsa> Voldenet, DNS czego?
<Voldenet> s/dns/dhcp/
<Voldenet> co ja piszę to ja nawet nie
<Voldenet> może jakieś dodatkowe urządzenie rozdaje adresy
<Voldenet> możesz sobie też dodać bramę domyślną z palca
<Voldenet> route add default gw <adres routera>
<Voldenet> w ogóle, na ubuntu teraz ipconfig dają?
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-08
<m477> nie spimy
<mateusz_> witam, orientowałby się może ktoś w takiej sprawie, dodałem skype do apparmor w ubuntu u jak klikam na linki jeśli ktoś mi wysyła to mi się nie otwierają, log skype" name="/proc/2408/net/arp" pid=2414 comm="skype" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
<Ashiren> nie
<gjm> nie
<drathir> bry...
<Klapo> siemka
<Klapo> http://wklej.org/hash/4cabb3df06e/ ktos mi powie, co namieszalem.. chcialbym by eth0 bylo glownym interfejsem a eth1 dodatkowym
<Klapo> maja osobne adresy MAC jakby co
<gjm> podaj markę i model zasilacza
<Klapo> jakby sie ktos pytal, aktulnie dziala jedynie eth1, a eth0 nawet na pingi nie odpowiada
<Klapo> gjm: tajemnica zawodowa
<gjm> zamykam temat
<Klapo> kek..
<Klapo> otwieram
<drathir> Klapo: ip route zobacz...
<lol_> jakie centrum oprogramowania jest w synapticu w sparky  linux
<TheNumb> pytaj w smarkilinux
<lol_> #smarkilinux.pl
<lol_> dobra juz mam
<greensec> czesc co tu taka cisza nikt nie ma problemow ?
<lol_> hahha
<lol_> ja mam
<greensec> duzego kalibru ?
<lol_> sredniego
<greensec> napisz moze ktos sypnie wiedza
<lol_> jakie centrum oprogramowania  w  sparky linux
<Ashiren> pacman
<lol_> synaptic juz mam ale szukam  czegos bardziej  rozbudowanego
<greensec> porty z FreeBSD :p
<gjm> podaj markę i model zasilacza
<lol_> gjm po co?
<gjm> żeby sprawdzić, czy nie masz zasilacza z czarnej listy
<greensec> male masz problemy jesli to sredni kaliber
<lol_>  gjm liteon model: pa- 1650 02
<Ashiren> czarna lista
<Ashiren> poza tym temat juz walkowany wiele razy
<lol_> ashiren dlaczego czarna lista?
<lol_> 65w 19volt
<Ashiren> marka gjm jest wadliwa
<Ashiren> wszyscy to wiedzo
<lol_> ha
<lol_> nie rozumie tego repozytorium debiana
<lol_> ciezko znalezc potrzebne programy
<drathir> zalezy czego szukasz i co to znaczy potrzebne...
<lol_> rózne ciekawe programy, w ubuntu miałem centrum oprogramowania a ty tylko synaptic
<lol_> szukam czegos podobnego do centrum oprogramowania lum muon
<lol_> lub*
<greensec> kazdy czegos szuka
<greensec> jedni wiedzy drudzy problemow a inni juz spia
<lol_> pierwszy raz mam debiana
<lol_> to trudny system
<greensec> a jak sie go uczysz?
<lol_> normalnie
<greensec> a doszedles do tego co znaczy rm -rf / ?
<greensec> :D
<lol_> nie
<greensec> no to musisz wiedziec
<m477> chyba sudo jeszcze
<greensec> dowiedz sie co to znaczy ale tylko dowiedz
<m477> zaraz sprawdze
<greensec> nie wykonuj
<m477> ;<
<greensec> najwazniejsze szkolenie masz za soba
<m477> jaja sobie robie
<greensec> ano
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-07
<drathir> lnxmen: tak jak mowilem trzeba potestowac..
<tobiasz29> Tiesto
<AleksiejLublov> a on czasem nie umarł?
<ciastek> czasem mu się zdarza
<gjm> mi się jeszcze nie zdarzyło
<Wizard> Linux ssie!
<gjm> \:D/
<Wizard> gjm: Gęba ci się obróciła
<Wizard> gjm: Co słychać na archu?
<gjm> oy vey
<vvein> dzien dobry
<vvein> mam maly problem z rekompilacja firefoxa
<vvein> staram sie dodac kilka flag do kompilatora
<vvein> ale za kazdy razem gdy rekompiluje ten pakiet, zadna z tych dodanych flag sie nie pojawia w opcjach uzywanych podczas kompilacji
<xubuntu> czesc mam problem z dyskiem cos padlo
<Guest68656>  sudo fsck /dev/sda5
<Guest68656> ext2fs_open2: Bad magic number in super-block
<Guest68656> pisze ze corrupt - i ze
<Guest68656>   e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<Guest68656>  albo e2fsck -b 32768 <device>
<Guest68656> ale skad wiedizec jaki to byl
<Guest68656> to partycja startowa
<firemark> masz tam wazne dane?
<Guest68656> no to jest startowa partycja
<Guest68656> wiec reinstal jka nie bedzie sie dalo odpalic
<Guest68656> to ssd
<Guest68656> teraz z pendrive odpalilem
<firemark> niewesoło
<Guest68656> ale czym mozna zapodac sprawdzanie
<Guest68656> ten fsck pyta o wilekosc bloku a jaka moze byc
<Guest68656> sa inne partycje pewnie taki sam
<Guest68656> ma ktosw jakies doswiadzecznie ?
<firemark> Guest68656: hmm
<firemark> Guest68656: 1) irc to nie helpdesk, nie domagaj się 100% pomocy :P
<firemark> Guest68656: 2) czemu fsck?
<Guest68656> ja mam ale akurat nie w tym
<Guest68656> nie no pewnie
<Guest68656> pytam bo moze ktos ma pojecie
<Guest68656> nie chce zespusc calkiem
<firemark> ls /dev/sd* i zobacz co ci zostało :P
<Guest68656> /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda5  /dev/sda6  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1
<firemark> co ci sie zepsuło?
<Guest68656> no ni eodpala sie system mowi ze nie moze zamontowa c /
<firemark> znaczy sda czy sdb
<Guest68656> gparted mowi ze sda
<Guest68656> sdb to pendrive
<Guest68656> sda5 jest padniety
<firemark> ach, gparted masz :P
<firemark> bo ja cfdisk chcialem polecic
<Guest68656> no z pena na live jestem
<Guest68656> http://wklejto.pl/249273
<Guest68656> nie no  z terminala lepiej
<Guest68656> gparted pokaze i tyle
<Guest68656> jest wykrzykik
<Guest68656> ":)
<firemark> wyglada ze malo co sie da naprawic
<firemark> pytanie - jak bardzo ci zlaezy na danych? czasami wystarczy sformatować uszkodzoną partycje i daje rady.
<Guest68656> no ale na starcie moze da sie jakos spbowac naprawic
<firemark> dunno :-) kmiń
<Guest68656> tomozna zastosowac
<Guest68656>  http://www.recantha.co.uk/blog/?p=1208
<Guest68656> ?
<Guest68656> czy to czysci od razu
<firemark> wyglada ze nie
<Guest68656> http://wklejto.pl/249275
<Guest68656> ok dziala
<Guest68656> to byla swap partycja wiec format i ok powinno byc
<firemark> no i oczywiscie poszedl
<firemark> bo dostał pomoc
<AleksiejLublov> a po co miał zostawać
<firemark> by pomóc innym :(
<tobiasz29> firemark: ++
<AleksiejLublov> po co, skoro jest firemark i on pomaga :>
<tobiasz29> innym
<firemark> AleksiejLublov: heh :P
<dzik>  witam jak zainstalować plik bin ?
<dzik> albo ....plik tar.bz2 można zainstalować?
<firemark> dzik: czym jest tar.bz2?
<firemark> jak chcesz archiwum zainstalować, jak?
<dzik> właśnie ściągnęłem palemoon-26.1.1-atom.en-US.linux-i686.tar.bz2
<dzik> rozpakowałem
<dzik> ale tam są różne pliki
<dzik> ./configure nie daje rady
<dzik> wogóle tam nie ma plikuów do configure ani make
<firemark> a są binarki?
<firemark> to odpal tą binarkę może po prostu?
<firemark> i czemu nie korzysztasz z repozytorium?
<dzik> jest palemoon-bin
<firemark> btw. jak jest configure
<firemark> bo configure wlasnie tworzy make
<dzik> w roxie ma ikonkę śróbki
<firemark> *makefile
<firemark> no to odpal binarkę
<dzik> za pomocą sh ?
<firemark> yyy.
<dzik>  sh palemoon-bin
<dzik> palemoon-bin: 1: palemoon-bin: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<firemark> ja pierdolę
<firemark> to nie jest skrypt
<firemark> ./palemoon-bin
<dzik> ./palemoon-bin
<dzik> XPCOMGlueLoad error for file /home/okularnik/Pobrane/pm atom/palemoon/libxul.so:
<dzik> libdbus-glib-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dzik> Couldn't load XPCOM.
<firemark> dzik: wklej.org
<firemark> inaczej nie bedziemy ze sobą rozmawiać
<firemark> ;p
<dzik> program jest 32 bity przypominam a ja mam 64 bit system
<firemark> to nie robi różnicy
<firemark> x86_64 odpali również x86
<dzik> http://wklej.org/id/2063291/
<dzik> to jest folder tego tar.gz
<dzik> wcześniej instalowałem atoma z instalatorem to sh wystarczyło ...ale że mam atoma to chciałbym tego palemoona dla atomów instalnąć
<dzik> instalowałem palemoona
<dzik> nie atoma
<dzik> w necie nie mogę znaleźć jak to zainstalować
<firemark> dzik: poszukać jaki masz glib
<firemark> tutaj jest problem
<firemark> btw https://launchpad.net/~marian.kadanka/+archive/ubuntu/palemoon
<dzik> gdzie poszukać glib ?
<firemark> dzik: w swoim systemie
<firemark> ok, ja nie mam czasu na zajmowaniem się głupich pytań, radź sobie sam. Dobranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-08
<dzik> ktoś się orientuje ?
<dzik> "palemoon" XPCOMGlueLoad error for file /opt/palemoon/libxul.so: libdbus-glib-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory Couldn't load XPCOM.
<firemark> dzik: https://www.google.pl/search?q=libdbus-glib-1.so.2%3A+cannot+open+shared+object+file%3A+No+such+file+or+directory+Couldn%27t+load+XPCOM.&oq=libdbus-glib-1.so.2%3A+cannot+open+shared+object+file%3A+No+such+file+or+directory+Couldn%27t+load+XPCOM.&aqs=chrome..69i57.223j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8
<dzik> a da się jakoś ograniczyć zużycie ramu przez jave  ?? bo mi 200mb ramu zjada
<firemark> nie.
<firemark> to java
<ncx> Hahahhahah made my day :D
<drathir> ograniczyc zeby wiecej nie jadlo w teorii sie da, ale pytanie czy nie bedzie sie wykladac ;p no i to samo ograniczenie nie ma skutku na m$...
<pskosinski> pasuje do caturday http://www.eatliver.com/totally-innocent-cats/
<Mintyyy> Czesc
<firemark> cześć
<Dread> ćżęść
<Dread> yay
<firemark> żeś zaorał słowo
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-09
<dzik> witam ...do czego służy opcja buffercache w xorgu ?
<dzik>  jak używam dri3 to skasować dri i dri2 ?
<dzik> z xorga
<firemark> ._.
<dzik> czy używanie modułu glamoregl przy włączonej akceleracjii sna w xorgu nie kłóci się jakoś ?? Jakoś mi działa
<drathir> dzik: nie skasujesz raczej...
<drathir> a co co glamoregl?
<drathir> i jak masz     Option      "Accelmethod"       "Glamor"
<drathir> to nie sna w takim razie....
<drathir> jedno wyklucza druge...
<dzik> mam akceleracje sna
<dzik> ale moduł load glamoregl
<dzik> i xorg ładuje też
<dzik> pytanie czy ten moduł jest zbędny przy akceleracjii sna
<dzik> niby nie krzaczy nic
<dzik> a i tak ładniej mi wszystko chodzi bo wcześniej siedziałem na uxa
<dzik> mam intel gma 3150 z chipsetem nm10 bodajże
<dzik> 200mhz tylko ma i dwa potoki
<firemark> 200mhz? co ty nintendo kupiles?
<dzik> nie ma nawet własnej pamięci
<firemark> ale to z leksza złom.
<dzik> emachines acer notebok atom n455 1.66ghz
<firemark> mało co z tego zrobisz
<dzik> debian mi śmiga
<firemark> A czekaj, to nie procek :D
<gjm> z gówna bata nie ukręcisz czy coś
<dzik> 480p otworzy
<gjm> a 126p?
<dzik> 2d rendering jakiś jest
<dzik> sna obsługuje albo glamor
<dzik> tylko 2GB ram 1333mhz
<dzik> i tak lepiej że ma 2GB bo ktoś dołożył
<gjm> nie stać cię na normalny komputer?
<dzik> człowieka co chwile mam coś innego
<dzik> u
<dzik> niedługo na skylake i5 6400 się przesiądę
<dzik> ale ten notebook mam awaryjnie
<dzik> miałem i7 sandy bridge z GT730 2GB GDDR5 na MSI z B75 8GB DDR3 corsair vegeance 500W OCZ stealth stream 2 ale opyliłem za 2000
<dzik> teraz na skylake niedługo z MSI na H170 Military class IV 8 albo 16 GB DDR4 z R7 240 2GB DDR3 + 500w Chieftec z serii force najnowszy 1TB Seagate SATA III
<dzik> wszystko nowe
<Ashiren> bez ssd?
<dzik> za 3500 może ktoś kupi
<dzik> niestety
<dzik> może następny będzie z ssd
<dzik> mam 3 procki i5 6400
<dzik> 2.8Ghz chyba 3.2 albo 3.3Ghz turbo 6mb L3 cache 14nm
<dzik> albo 3.6ghz zapomniałem
<d42> kup serwerowe mobo i kop najpopularniejszekryptowaluty ,_,
<dzik> na tym i5 6400 najdrożssze kompy po 5000 na allegro
<d42> w ogóle dać w nazwie mobo
<d42> > military class
<dzik> szkoda że tylko R7 240 mam do niego
<dzik> ważne że military IV
<d42> żenujący gejming intensyfikuje się xD
<dzik> wcześniej było III
<dzik> sama płyta z prockiem 1400 jakoś
<dzik> te procki po 850 w pl
<d42> GAMING Hotkey: Launch your favorite games with a single button
<d42> xDDDDDDDDDD
<gjm> xDDDDDDDD
<d42> GAMING LAN with LAN Protect, powered by Killer™: The best online gaming experience with lowest latency
<dzik> będę musiał zmienić nick bo jest tu drugi dzik
<d42> GAMING LAN MATKOJEBCO
<d42> UCINA PINGI JAK KOMBAJN RĄCZKI MAŁYM DZIECIOM
<dzik> jana tableta drugiego sprzedaje lenovo za 250 nowego
<d42> jan tablet drugi?
<d42> ten wielki polak?
<d42> ja bym zachował, ze względu na wartość sentymentalną i kolekcjonerską ,_,
<firemark> [11:39:58]  d42 » GAMING LAN MATKOJEBCO
<firemark> [11:40:12]  d42 » UCINA PINGI JAK KOMBAJN RĄCZKI MAŁYM DZIECIOM
<firemark> w mordę, hasło wyborcze
<d42> nohej
<dzik> instalował ktoś stery pod intela zamknięte z strony intela ?
<d42> jesteś pewien, że mają takie? :^)
<drathir> dzik: zarzuc lscpu lub cpuz
<d42> chociaż faktycznie
<d42> do tych nowszych kart były zamknięte ,_,
<gjm> srogie grzyby
<dzik> właśnie nie wiem czy są dla GMA 3150
<d42> 3150 jest stare i śmierdzi
<d42> więc nie
<drathir> dzik: nic mocniejszego sie nie oplaca od http://ark.intel.com/products/75048/Intel-Core-i5-4670K-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_80-GHz i tak nie zajedziesz na graniu tego...
<drathir> dzik: a pod ddr4 ceny ostatnio sie dalej o 5-10% wiecej trzymaly...
<dzik> intel ponoć nie wydaje zamkniętych ale wspiera otwarte
<dzik> chyba że te najnowsze niewiem
<dzik> a czy dla intela lepsze jest VDPAU ?
<drathir> lol ale oni sa zdoni 6600k tdp 91W i 14nm , a 4670k 84W przy 22nm ;p
<drathir> dzik: zobacz vainfo i vdpauinfo ale z tego co pamietam to chyba i tak z va korzysta...
<drathir> a i  temp 64'C vs 72.72'C ;p
<drathir> plus nowych prockow, ze vt-d daja do i5...
<dzik> testował ktoś waylanda ?
<firemark> widzę progres
<pskosinski> szybko się chłopak uczy
<pskosinski> działa już cokolwiek na waylandzie, nie licząc uruchamiania x w waylandzie?
<dweller> dunno, uzywałem przez 3 miesiące w pracy i działało
<dweller> na gnome
<Wall_80> clear
<gjm> /quit
<Ashiren> /part
<gjm> hioh
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-12
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aVPKD0v_460s_v1.jpg
<gregorijus> Dzień dobry. Jak sciągać z uploaded.net, gdzie nie ma u końca url nazwy pliku, przez consolę?
<d42> wut
<d42> co ma nazwa pliku do tego? :v
<d42> ale pewnie plowdown, czy coś
<gregorijus> no bo we wszystkich przykładach, gdzie opowiadają o sciąganiu przez wget jest coś takiego, jak http://przykładowyadres.net/nazwapliku.zip
<gregorijus> a u mnie nie ma, bo jest zaprotegowany przez captcha
<gregorijus> i jest free, a więc ograniczony
<d42> no to plowdown
<gregorijus> i kiedy próbuję zwyczajnie wget i url - to mi ściąga html`a...
<gregorijus> a nie plik
<d42> chociaz i tak cie pewnie zapyta o captche
<gregorijus> to niech pyta
<gregorijus> aby tylko zapytał
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/2088869/ a to mi plowdown wyrzuca
<gregorijus> czego mu brak?
<d42> In order to use plowdown you must install some modules. Here is a quick start:
<d42> $ plowmod --install
<d42> naprawde? :v
<d42> czy ty jesteś jednym z tych legendarnych użytkowników linuksa, którzy nie potrafią po angielsku
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/2088870/
<gregorijus> ileś tam potrafię
<gregorijus> tu nowa wklejka
<gregorijus> po install
<d42> jeśli masz plowdown z repo, to ciekawe, że ci nie pociągnął gita w zależnościach
<d42> i do plowmod nie potrzebujesz sudo
<gregorijus> i z sudo i bez sudo to samo wyrzuca
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aBYVmYQ_460svwm.webm
<d42> no tak, bo z jakiegoś powodu nie masz gita :3
<d42> apt-get install git
<gregorijus> http://wklej.org/id/2088889/
<d42> i znowu --install :3
<gregorijus> Jeeeeeej!
<gregorijus> Poszło! :D
<d42> !!1
<gregorijus> Dziękuję :D
<gregorijus> Ostatnio polubiłem consolę po tym, kiedy zrozumiałem moc player :)
<gregorijus> Jest łamania głowy, ale potem zaczynasz rozumieć :)
<gregorijus> Jeszcze z torrentami na consolę trzeba będzie przejść
<gregorijus> Tylko z seedowaniem chyba będzie gorzej
<d42> transmission umie, rtorrent też
<d42> transmission jest poważniejsze i ma nawet webówke do kontrolowania
<gregorijus> Jednego brak dla transmission - wyłączenie kompa po zakończeniu ściągania :D
<d42> w sumie nie jestem pewien czy umie przez konsole ,_,
<gregorijus> Ale sentinella mi do pomocy :D
<d42> co to w ogóle jest sentinella ,_,
<d42> śmieszne
<gregorijus> taka aplikacja, co monitoruje traffic i nie tylko
<gregorijus> Skip: no module for URL (http://hitfile.net) A tu w czym problem? Czy dlatego, że w jednym terminale nie skończyłem sciągać tamtego, a już w drugim próbuję ten czy co innego?
<marek_> mam radiowkę w domu i nie mam stałego ip jak wbic sie na mojego ubuntu
<marek_> teamviewer odpada
<jacekowski> rtorrent FTW
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aGxBRnz_460s.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/UmMlCFp.jpg
<Ashiren> :1.5 https://i.chzbgr.com/full/8758042112/h2DE46375/
<Ashiren> :3 ~
<Ashiren> https://www.flickr.com/photos/starrygwee/25181425359/
<Ashiren> :3 http://www.ewadar.pl/assets/images/miot%20c%201/IMG_3860.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/vG4gj5V.webm
<firemark> masz bota do kotków, prawda?
<Ashiren> sam nim jestem
<firemark> A. ok
<andrzej_dupa> robokot
#ubuntu-pl 2016-03-13
<gregorijus> Dzień dobry. Zauważyłem, że mój Mint (przepraszam, że nie Ubuntu) na XFCE po tym, kiedy nastawiam timer samowyłączenia przed moim snem, po ponownym starcie systemy - zapuszcza autostart pewnych aplikacji, których realnie w autostarcie (sprawdzałem) nie ma... Wtedy mi doszło wyczyścić tak zwane seansy, no i się poprawiało. Aż do następnego razu, kiedy nastawiałem mu shutdown timer (qshutdown) i po po nownym starcie
<gregorijus>  znowu coś tam pojawiało się takiego, czego przy autostarcie być nie musi. Jak uniknąć takich bzdur?
<d42> generalnie jest 10 różnych autostartów
<gregorijus> raz doszło do takiego coś, że startował mi thunderbird i potem się dziwił, że już był thunderbird i wyrzucał mi powiadomienie :D
<d42> masz pewnie jakiś customowy w xfce, /etc/xdg/autostart domyślnie i chyba czasem /usr/share/autostart
<d42> ale to jest jakieś przywracanie sesji w xfce raczej
<d42> skoro thunderbird
<gregorijus> podać ci zawartość tych plików?
<d42> wolałbym nie xD
<gregorijus> :D
<d42> i to są katalogi
<gregorijus> da się sprawdzić problem przez konsolę naprzykłąd?
<d42> jak wyłączysz sesje w xfce i ci to nie pomoże, to możesz sobie usiąść do nieistniejącej dokumentacji freedesktop i to wyłączyć
<d42> nie wiem ;3
<gregorijus> a gdzie to zrobić?
<d42> nie wiem ;3
<gregorijus> fajnie
<gregorijus> w sesji mam metacity, Thunar, xfce4-panel, xfdesktop, firefox, gedit, pulseaudio. skype, thunderbird, /usr/bin/hp-systray, power manager
<drathir> xfce4 ma w ustawieniach co robicz przy wylogowaniu jak zapisze sesje moze tez przywracac aplikacje jesli takowa byla uruchomiona zawsze lub nigdy...
<drathir> i to normalnie sie klika z menu...
<drathir> btw bry...
<kodpernik> witam
<kodpernik> potrzebuje distro z skanerem wirusów na pcecie polecacie jakieś?
<Ashiren> hm?
<Ashiren> na linuxa nie ma wirusow
<Ashiren> nie ma!
<Ashiren> [solved]
<kodpernik> Ashiren: dzięki za zdalne przeskanowanie siłą woli mojego dysku :D
<drathir> clamav przeciez masz...
<kodpernik> drathir: chodziło mi o distro typu 'rescue' ewentualnie ze skanerem wirusów
<drathir> hirens a clamav tez...
<drathir> ma*
<Dread> kodpernik: kaspersky swego czasu miał całe livecd z skanerem
<Dread> puszczałeś i leciało
<Dread> tylko czy ma je nadal - nie wiem
<kodpernik> Dread: witaj ...nom sprawdze
<kodpernik> drathir: hirens wydaje sie być lekko już jakby nieżywe ... :F
<Dread> nawet chyba je z poziomu triala da sie zrobić
<Dread> coś w stylu 'płyta ratunkowa'
<drathir> kodpernik: baze i tak zaciagasz z neta...
<kodpernik> Dread: tak!
<Ashiren> systemrescuecd chyba ma clamav
<Ashiren> ale clamav smierdzi
<drathir> z live kazdego os to samo zrobisz btw...
<Dread> drathir: dawno nie defekowałeś.
<kodpernik> o systemrescue to może być to 2016-01-18 ostatnia aktualizacja
<drathir> albo wycysc partycje zainstaluj winzgroze antywira i przeskanuj...
<drathir> lol
<kodpernik> zauważyłem ze sparkylinux tez ma rescue wersje
 * drathir ma dziwne przeczucie...
<kodpernik> używa ktoś może archa na lapku?
<Ashiren> hmm
<Dread> nikt normalny :V
<Ashiren> w koncu nastal ten dzien!
<Ashiren> a czego potrzebujesz
<kodpernik> zastanawiam sie nad instalacja jakiegoś distro uważanego za 'zaawansowane'
<Dread> to nie archa.
<kodpernik> tylko gnębi mnie jakie distro
<pskosinski> archa to tylko na serwerach
<kotpiernik> i tabletach
<Dread> ta, na produkcje od razu
<drathir> https://launchpad.net/clamav-livecd
<kodpernik> gentoo też chyba słabo sie nadaje
<Ashiren> juz lepiej arch
<pskosinski> w Gentoo przynajmniej x sie nie wywala
<Ashiren> bo nie ma :D
 * pskosinski prepares
<Dread> >bo nie ma
<Dread> dobra, kolejny nie defekował
<pskosinski> kodpernik: przede wszystkim czego oczekujesz od takiej dystrybucji, że się jak najwięcej nauczysz? to imho i arch i gentoo się nadadzą, a jak chcesz się sporo nauczyć i nie zależy ci na używalnym systemie to Linux from scratch
<kodpernik> nie no chodzi mi np też o instalowanie pakietów czy bardzo ciągnie zasoby bo na lapku też ma to znaczenie chyba..jak uruchomiłem gentoo i zaczołem bawić sie emerge to wiatrak chciało ukręcić
<pskosinski> jak się aktualizuje raz na tydzień to na low endowym lapku ze dwie godziny może zająć
<kotpiernik> kodpernik: wybierz ze 2-3 "popularne" (Arch, Gentoo,... czy inne) instaluj po kolei, testruj i wybierz to, co ci nie zarzyna sprzętu.
<Dread> a myślisz, że jak na archu będziesz chciał coś z aura robić, bo ich repo są biedniejsze od typowej sprzątaczki to nie ukręci?
<Dread> fedorę sobie wrzuć
<kodpernik> pskosinski: oczekuje tego że mógłbym udawać ze jestem zaawansowany heheh tzn ze wiesz nie ubuntu bo to jest dla każdego nie mint bo jest proste ... ktoś zapyta "co masz" i zeby wstydu nie było :D
<Dread> a co złego jest w ubuntu?
<Dread> jak ktoś cie wyśmiewa z powodu dystrybucji, to jest po prostu tępy
<kotpiernik> hyh... są też inne przejawy "tępoty"...
<kodpernik> wszyscy znają ubuntu nic w tym złego ... ale też nic wyjątkowego w posiadaniu ubuntu
<Dread> a co jest wyjątkowego w posiadaniu jakiegokolwiek innego distro?
<kodpernik> co masz? ubuntu aha ... co masz? kalilinux wow i jaki jest? ... :D
<Dread> >kalilinux
<kodpernik> ok dobra to się pewnie i tak skończy ze sklonuje ubuntu na lapka :F
<Dread> jak ktoś patrzy takimi kategoriami, to wystarczy, że wrzucisz debiana
<Dread> i już będzie 'ło szajcun, bo ja ubuntu nie potrafie nawet dobrze ogarnąć'
<kodpernik> Dread: :D
<kodpernik> Dread: nom w sumie to jest jakieś bezpieczne wyjście bo nawet na ISS maja Debiana ":D
<kodpernik> <ta stacja kosmiczna>
<Dread> wiem.
<Dread> tylko jak chcesz na codzień - nie instaluj stable.
<kodpernik> nom dokładnie :)
<kodpernik> Dread: a wiesz ze chyba spróbuje sparkylinuxa tzn przynajmniej potestuje jest na testingu więc czemu nie skoro i tak jest kompatybilny...
<kodpernik> testował ktoś tailsa?
<Dread> tails nie jest dystrybucją 'do używania'...
<Dread> tylko po to, żeby pójść na zadupie i 'nikt mnie nie widział'
<kodpernik> nom tak ale sprawdzić chyba warto .. o ile sie zainstaluje mi jakoś nie bardzo sie chce zainstalować :F
<kodpernik> przyzwyczaiłem sie już do torbrowsera i używam go na co dzień i ciekawi mnie co tez oni tam nowego dodali o czym nie wiem.
<drathir> kodpernik: tails ma fajny tryb skorki winzgrozy jesli nic sie nie zmienilo...
<kodpernik> drathir: lol czyli udaje ze jestes na window$ie?
<Dread> tak
<kodpernik> fajnie
<drathir> kodpernik: tak jakby ktos zza ramienia zerkal ;p
<kodpernik> nom jakiś agent prisma :D
<firemark> wtf, nie pomyliłem kanałów?
<Dread> tak/nie/może
<kodpernik> Ubuntu też można tak dostosować*
<pskosinski> tylko po co robić coś co już ktoś inny, mądrzejszy i bardziej doświadczony zrobił
<pskosinski> i to wcale nie jest proste, na stronie tailsa jest gdzie dokument rozważający chyba wszystko co może wpływać na bezpieczeństwo
<kodpernik> pskosinski: warto pooglądać sobie wykłady z defcon robią tam ciekawe analizy np pod kontem prawdziwych demaskowań ludzi co używali dobrze zabezpieczonych systemów zadziwiające jak niewiele wystarczy zeby być zdemoaskowanym...
<kotpiernik> hm, chyba wystarczy się nie maskować, by nie zostać zdemaskowanym   :x
<firemark> kodpernik, kotpiernik. wut
<Dread> jeszcze kota piekarnika brakuje
<kodpernik> tobiaszku to sie nie maskuj :D
<CookieM> filemona
<kotpiernik> ja się nie maskuję  :)
<tobiasz29> CookieM: ... i Palikota  o_o
<pskosinski> magistra z Kanta
<mati75> http://gfycat.com/DifficultInfamousArcticseal
<pskosinski> :D jaki poważny
<marek_> czy mint po ostatnich wydarzeniach jest nadal bezpieczny?
<Ashiren> tak jesli masz jakies zaufane zrodlo
<marek_> mint bardzo spodobał mi się - jak dla mnie na start. ale co w tej sytuacji wybrac? ubuntu ma za duzo wodotryskow ktore tak naprawde nie są mi potrzebne
<marek_> Ashiren mowisz o zaufanym zrodle, masz jakis namiar gdzie jest pewne iso?
<firemark> cześć marku
<Ashiren> jesli naprawili to na stronie to git
<Ashiren> tutaj masz hasze https://zaufanatrzeciastrona.pl/post/pobieraliscie-linux-mint-iso-uwaga-na-tylna-furtke/
<marek_> wolalbym pozostac przy mint,kiedys probowalem z nim startowac, brak umiejetnosci spowodowalo ze porzucilem projekt
<marek_> teraz dochodze do wniosku ze ms skonczyl sie na win7 i przechodze na linuks
<firemark> ms sie zawsze skonczyl na jakims windowsie
<kodpernik> witam ponownie jak sprawdzić w którym kernelu są określone sterowniki?
<firemark> to ty dziku? :D
<marek_> firemark nie zaprzeczysz ze win7 byl ostatnim normalnym os
<firemark> marek_: a co z 8.1?
<firemark> pomimo chujowym designem, nie różni się od win7
<Ashiren> >normalnym os
<Ashiren> >8.1
<marek_> i te kafelki
<marek_> moj znajomy ostatnio zachwalal 8,1.na ssd, i7 ruszyl w ciagu 7 sekund
<kodpernik> 8 dbanie oto by nic nie dało się łatwo zrobić ... brrr
<marek_> ale ponad 5 minut zajelo mu zanim znalazl przycisk Zamknij
<kodpernik> win$ cheaterstwo i tyle rusza bo ma ten oszukańczy tryb niby wyłączenia phi ...
<firemark> marek_: haha. Przeorali gui to fakt
<marek_> pamietam kilka lat temu gdy bylo popularne akcje w jakim czasie os wstanie to ubuntu chyba szybciej startowalo niz obecnie? zdaje mi się?
<firemark> ja myślę, że teraz minimalnie będzie różny
<marek_> coś pamietam ze nawet na starym sprzecie ubuntu startowalo zadziwiajaco szybko.
<kodpernik> kurcze ... jak działa dysk normalnie? swapa mi nie rusza a mimo to słyszę jak "tyka" co 1s :/
<marek_> pozdrawiam #ubuntu-pl
<Ashiren> nsa robi backup
<kodpernik> muszę podłączać dysk do linuxa przez tora!
<gjm> co te trolle
<pskosinski> kodpernik: zainstaluj i uruchom iotop albo coś podobnego
<pskosinski> co chwilę coś dysku używa
<kodpernik> pskosinski: fajne dzięki!
<pskosinski> Windows skończył się na 98 :> Żeby wszyscy mieli 98 świat byłby piękny.
<pskosinski> Synonim otwartości, każdy miałby dostęp do każdego komputera
<kodpernik> coś używa dysku = java ... jakoś mnie to nie dziwi ... :/
<kodpernik> pskosinski: nom i różne służby federalne nie musiały by sie tak męczyć ... za to dzisiaj mamy chmurę wiec wraca to co kiedyś :D
<kodpernik> eh .. jeszcze wiele distro nie ma wsparcia do uefi :/
#ubuntu-pl 2017-03-06
<blabs> czesc, jest jakis skrypt ktorym mozna sprawdzic czy dany adres email istnieje? :]
<gjm> "python check if mail exists"
<blabs> @gjm: thx ;)
<confluency> Czyli skrypt do wysyłania mailów? Bo inaczej nie da się sprawdzić.
<gjm> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<confluency> Niech sobie sprawdza.
<gjm> Ciekawe, czy kliknął "Pomógł".
<kristian_on_linu> hi
<kristian_on_linu> is there an "off topic" sister channel? :D
<Bodzioslaw> nope
<kristian_on_linu> I seem to remember this channel being friendly with general tourist questions?
<Ashiren> eeyup
<Ashiren> although its kind of strange to discuss tourist things in linux-focused channel :v
<Ashiren> but who am i to judge. i mostly post cat pictures
<kristian_on_linu> I don't know about that ... I find these channels generally friendly and informed
 * kristian_on_linu is not only trying to flatter the denizens
<kristian_on_linu> I'm going to Warsaw in a month, I really look forward to it
<kristian_on_linu> heavily considering taking a week in Georgia, too
<kristian_on_linu> I'm actually going to BachoTeX, so it is kinda, sorta Linux related :)
<confluency> kristian_on_linu: I always recommend the Łazienki gardens; specifically, I recommend that you find the well-hidden snack shop where you can buy puffed rice, and then feed it to the peahens. They eat out of your hand.
<kristian_on_linu> oh, Enlightenment era parks ... neat!
<kristian_on_linu> Poland is a treasure, I was in Gdansk a few years ago, Krakow before that ... beautiful cities
<confluency> If you have time to travel around a bit, Malbork is pretty cool. It's a gigantic Teutonic castle.
<kristian_on_linu> I was there when in Gdansk
<kristian_on_linu> but I talked to some reenactment guy a few days ago and told him to visit Malbork ;)
<confluency> My uncle is an architecture and history nerd, so whenever I go I visit a lot of interesting places.
<kristian_on_linu> I am an art historian ... I *should* know a few things :)
<kristian_on_linu> have you been to Georgia?
<confluency> Ooh, have you been to the Palace of Science and Culture before? It's a somewhat controversial building, but I'm quite fond of it. There's a huge technology museum inside. Or at least there was the last time I looked.
<confluency> Nope. I've been to very few places in Europe; I live on the other side of the world. :/
<kristian_on_linu> never been to Warsaw
<kristian_on_linu> the style is called "Stalin's birthday cake", I believe :)
<kristian_on_linu> confluency, where do you live?
<confluency> Then you can probably have a lot of fun just running around the city centre with a map.
<confluency> kristian_on_linu: South Africa.
<kristian_on_linu> I see
<kristian_on_linu> I am in Denmark ... many Polish people here
<confluency> Not that many down here.
<kristian_on_linu> I think my town is historically heavy on Poles and Jews for some reason
<kristian_on_linu> I'd imagine
<confluency> I've got to go -- I hope you enjoy your trip! I'm sure you won't run out of things to see. :)
<kristian_on_linu> thanks, and take care!
<kristian_on_linu> drathir, where do I know you from?
<Ashiren> maybe WoW
<kristian_on_linu> absolutely not
<kristian_on_linu> I really can't figure out this discount airline stuff ... they always try to sneak in upgrades
#ubuntu-pl 2017-03-07
<blabs> czesc, nie mam ani wiedzy ani doswiadczenia w tym a chcialbym usunac swoje sluzbowe konto email, moge liczyc na pomoc i rade? :]
<d42> jakie znowu służbowe konto :u
<blabs> na serverze mojego pracodawcy :)
<mati75> zapomnij
<blabs> damy rade :]
<blabs> jestem na zwolnieniu lekarskim i mojego emaila uzywa teraz inna osoba dlatego chce je usunac :]
<gjm> co ja czytam
<Dread> blabs: wódka z pieprzem
<Dread> może być i bez pieprzu
<blabs> Dread: polewaj :]
<Dread> gjm: jest coś w lodówce?
<gjm> Czysta i kabanosy.
<Dread> to idź do garażu, polej gościowi metanolu trochę
<blabs> konto jest w office365 ;)
<d42> no to raczej sobie nie usuniesz :^)
<blabs> stawiam palete metanolu jak pomozecie hehe
<d42> hehehe hohoho
<blabs> d42: no ja na peno nie bo jestem pionek w tym hehe ale mialem nadzieje ze moze ktos z Was pomoze :P
<d42> tylko po co ktoś by miał ci pomagać xD
<Dread> ^
<blabs> zeby dostac palete metanolu? ;)
<Dread> ech, z chemii to Ty raczej orłem nie byłeś
<d42> ok, więc rozważmy nasze opcje
<d42> ktoś kto siedzi w infosecu dostatecznie dlugo żeby rozjebać usługe miliardowej korporacji
<d42> może to zrobić oficjalnie na bug bounty za 100 tysięcy, może nawet więcej
<d42> albo jakiemuś randomowi z internetu za hehe skszynke wutki
<Dread> no, pół mjelona
<d42> i się jebać z bagietami
<d42> bo tak
<d42> xD
<blabs> musze zlamac haslo admina naszego servera, tyle wiem :]
<Dread> >złamać
<Dread> dzwoniły lata 90 i się pytały o takiego jednego debila, co im uciekł
<d42> spróbuj hunter2
<d42> :^)
<Voldenet> dupa.8
<blabs> Dread: grzeczniej :]
<Voldenet> blabs: gdyby łamanie haseł było takie proste to nikt nie używałby keyloggerów
<d42> gdyby łamanie haseł było takie proste to nikt by nie używał haseł
<d42> :^)
<Voldenet> to też ;-)
<blabs> no ok chcialem sprobowac myslalem ze moze ktos zechce sie popisac swoimi umiejetnosciami ale chyba ich tu brakuje :)
<Voldenet> blabs: pół biedy, gdyby to była prywatna infrastruktura, ale o365 to jest infrastruktura MS
<Dread> blabs: za darmo to Ci ludzie jedynie mogą wysłać armaturę łazienkową z dostawą do domu.
<d42> właśnie problem jest taki, że ludzie z umiejętnościami nie są takimi debilami jak ci sie wydaje
<Voldenet> blabs: NIKT NIE UMIE CZEGOŚ TAKIEGO
<Voldenet> a jakby umiał, toby zgłosił do MS i dostał dużo monet z bug bounty
<Voldenet> i koło się zamyka
<d42> i raz, że to jest zupełnie nieopłacalne, to jeszcze takie tanie sztuczki z gatunku > HEEHE TY NIE ZROBISZ
<d42> są absolutnie żenujące xD
<Voldenet> Ktoś tu się ewidentnie naoglądał za dużo filmów
<Voldenet> "hur akurat mam 5 minutek to se shackuje o365"
<Dread> emacsem przez sendmail :^
<d42> potrójna ściana ognia, klasyka
<Voldenet> nie do zdobycia
<blabs> no dobra chociaz tyle sie od Was dowiedzialem, nie trzeba od razu rzucac miesem do takiego rookie ;)
<Dread> blabs: powiedzieliśmy Ci to już jakieś 10 minut temu, ale jak wolisz.
<blabs> bo ja wolno przyswajam :P
<Voldenet> blabs: nikt nie rzuca w ciebie mięsem, akurat byłem głodny to sobie zjadłem
<Voldenet> po co rzucać
<Dread> lepiej zjeść
<Dread> mięso dobre
<blabs> Voldenet: na zdrowie :]
<Dread> dużo żelaza itp.
<d42> w ogóle co trzeba mieć w głowie żeby przez chwile pomyśleć, że ktoś siedzący w infosecu na tyle głęboko potrzebował walidacji swoich umiejętności od losowego śmieszka z irca
<d42> xD
<d42> coś ty kurwa odjebał
<blabs> no dobra ale powaznie :] skoro server mojego pracowacy to pracodawca.pl ale obslugujemy poczte przez office365 to i tak wystarczy miec haslo naszego admina i mam dostep do wszystkich kont tak?
<Dread> nie
<blabs> tak :)
<d42> ja bym podejrzewał, że da się tam ustawić jakiś 2fa
<Voldenet> hm, na o365 jest chyba opcja resetu hasła afair
<Dread> d42: by default jest 2fa
<Voldenet> a i admin może 2fa wyłączyć
<Voldenet> więc jakbyś dostał credentiale admina to tak
<d42> ale 2fa dla admina :^)
<Voldenet> inna sprawa, że nie dostaniesz credentiali admina
<blabs> ale wygooglowalem ze wlasnie tak jest jak mowie :)
<Dread> [citation needed]
<blabs> https://support.office.com/en-us/article/Delete-a-user-in-Office-365-d5155593-3bac-4d8d-9d8b-f4513a81479e?CorrelationId=9d8d3d4f-01a9-4828-ac41-67a8a906cf45&ui=en-US&rs=en-US&ad=US&ocmsassetID=HA102816052
<BlessJah> blabs: jeśli używa twojej skrzynki to musisz skontaktować się z pracodawcą i poprosić żeby przestali (jeśli pracodawca o tym wie), lub zgłosić (jeśli współpracownik wycina ci numer)
<BlessJah> nie ma trzeciego rozwiązania
<blabs> jesli ja w office666 loguje sie jako ja@pracodawca.pl to logicznie admin@pracodawca.pl tez tak?
<Dread> o, bidżeja dawno nie było
<BlessJah> ja jestem zawsze
<Dread> wyłączając to, kiedy Cię nie ma? ;)
<Voldenet> blabs: zresetuj sobie hasło, simple
<Dread> blabs: z tego co pamiętam to credsy do poczty != credsy do panelu admina
<blabs> Blessjah: to nie tak, osoba uzywajacego mojego konta zastepuje mnie podczas mojej nieobecnosci wiec dostala dostep do mojego konta, chce je usunac z czystej zlosliwosci :P
<BlessJah> na to są paragrafy
<blabs> chuj z paragrafami :]
<Dread> blabs: czyli chcesz dać firmie powód do wyjebania Cię na zbity pysk?
<d42> właśnie nie wygląda żeby były osobne :^)
<blabs> bo nie sa osobne :)
<d42> zresztą co za różnica, jak ktoś jest w stanie wybić pałką z ciebie jedno hasło, to jest w stanie wybić drugie
<blabs> Dread: i tak sie zwalniam :]
<Dread> dobra, nie rozumiem pana janusza cebuli
<blabs> :]
<BlessJah> d42: dobrze że o tym mówisz, przypomniałeś mi o trzeciej opcji: rubber-hose cryptanalysis
<blabs> nie ma co rozumiec, trzeba usunac pewno cebulowe konto email :]
<d42> :^)
<Dread> tak
<d42> ale wiesz, że tak naprawde nic tym nie osiągniesz
<d42> xD
<d42> conajwyżej sprowadzisz na siebie bagiety
<Voldenet> osiągnął już
<Dread> dobra, wracam do swojego świata, gdzie ludzie mają odrobinę godności i nie są skończonymi cebulowymi szmatami
<Voldenet> lubię takich stand-uperów
<Voldenet> masa zabawy a tylko tekst pisze, uczcie się funposterzy
<blabs> Dread: co sie tak rzucasz chlopie? :] zjedz snickersa :]
<Voldenet> a w sumie to zgłoszę go
<Voldenet> będzie śmiesznie
<BlessJah> było zabawne zanim nie zaczęliście przeklinać
<d42> bez sensu
<Voldenet> tylko że logi nie przejdą jako dowód
<Voldenet> :`(
<d42> mogłeś najpierw wyżulić od niego gdzie pracuje
<d42> :^)
<Dread> by dostał dyscyplinarkę
<Dread> ale fajnie by było
<blabs> d42: no wlasnie :]
<Voldenet> Ty, dobre. Rzeczywiście mogliście honeypot zrobić i dostać dane admina i jego konta
<Voldenet> i potem wysłać adminowi informację o tym jak gość spod tego konta chciał włam na konto admina robić
<d42> jesteś taki nowy
<d42> xD
<Voldenet> :9
<Voldenet> w folii jeszcze
<d42> niewypakowany
<Voldenet> Wiesz jak mało tlenu jest jak jesteś w folii tak bardzo nowy?
<blabs> Voldenet: komendant musi byc z Ciebie dumny :]
<Voldenet> Ja się cieszę, że jeszcze potrafię pisać
<d42> prosze się natychmiast wypakować
<Voldenet> *unzip*
<Voldenet> Od razu lepiej ( ¬‿¬)
<Dread> dzień dobry, starszy bagietowy adam buła, proszę paragon za pieczywo i skład bułek
<blabs> unrar Voldenet :]
<blabs> no dobra fajnie bylo pogadac milego wieczoru a ja wracam do walki z systemem :]
<Voldenet> no i poszed chłopak na własną rękę hackować, superbohater jakiego potrzebuje świat
<Voldenet> Szacuneczek!
<d42> to jest bohater na jakiego nie zasługujemy
<diogenes_> ktory?
<d42> co to za pytanie w ogóle :^)
<diogenes_> jaki to bohater?
<mati75> osobiście bym go podpierdolił do pracodawcy
<d42> no niestety
<d42> Voldenet zjebał
<d42> xD
<mati75> Voldenet: zjebałeś
<Voldenet> przepraszam
#ubuntu-pl 2017-03-11
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> o.o https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/arboYXK_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> :o https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/app532p_460sv.mp4
<d42> :3
<Ashiren> aw https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a5bRexq_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/a2rWvq9_460sv.mp4
<enedil> Ashiren: to miejsce upodabnia się do reszty internetu
<enedil> Ashiren: same koty
<Ashiren> co nie
<malutka> śliczne kotki <3
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/easKRak.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2017-03-12
<wrrk> czesc
<wrrk> mozeliwe jest przy korzystaniu z 'zenity' po uruchomieniu dialogu zeby focus byl na submicie?
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-05
<gjm> \o
<malutka> o/
<gjm> no siema
<bartek> hiho
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-08
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-09
<malutka> o/
<dfgg> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-10
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/LcnqJJq.jpg
<malutka> o/
<malutka> <3 awww
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/oVvkv4DLcxJVLpZsiFBnFZ9OimAIzYl43hRhvIW_8cg.jpg?w=614&s=8235c5ae05df51e85c98af8f34cbd220
<malutka> :*
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/D84pJum.jpg
<malutka> *o*
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/OPmazE5IMmqmfNBYH0fbi4j0yViIyPSehJ9PwnFE5CE.jpg?w=576&s=dd25097cd7e63fc9bd9b30860ce17b9c
<malutka> kozak
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/YH7MZUR.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/wDVRE_98ICSpFgcEzMZx2FRy9-nIOpd0B6IXOLOSIuU.jpg?w=576&s=a90d65f2d34cdda186e5d134f552d82e
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/PWRNZMmIxBrgKNVH98KP017rX-RLlSYWIxYE4Tt8kBU.jpg?w=607&s=47bdcbd085140dbf87687aae34a396cd
#ubuntu-pl 2018-03-11
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2020-03-04
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2020-03-06
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2020-03-07
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/rjfw5xt4mwj41.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/4pnwc1158xj41.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/g2c6xywgmwj41.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/rjfw5xt4mwj41.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/bufjyxm2l8l41.jpg
<d42> ale placuszek :3
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> :3 https://v.redd.it/srqbsi9dn8l41/DASH_720?source=fallback
#ubuntu-pl 2020-03-08
<malutka> o///
